# Productos del Lidl que merezcan la pena



## pepe01 (5 May 2011)

He ido un par de veces al Lidl, pero al final no compro más que alguna tontería porque no conozco los productos / marcas, me podeis decir que productos / marcas del Lidl merecen la pena??

Productos que sean de buena calidad (estilo Hacendado) que tampoco soy muy lonchafinista ( por ejemplo, prefiero comprar la cerveza cruzcampo antes que la del carrefour que me sabe a jabón)

Un saludo y gracias por la halluda


----------



## Syrka (5 May 2011)

La lejía y el amoniaco, que es lo único que compra mi madre en ese súper.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (5 May 2011)

Chocolates.:baba:

Productos de reposteria, sobre todo la masa de hojaldre fresca refrigerada a 0.99 €, levaduras, azúcar vainillado... más barato que en otros y calidad óptima.

En el hilo de vinos lonchafinistas, encontrarás alguno del Lidl que está bien, los del Somontano los hace Viñas del Vero.

Productos El Tequito, comida mejicana mucho más barata que Old El Paso y mucho más rica que las de Hacendado.

La bebida de cola he oido que da bastante el pego, pero no la he probado.

Máquinas de bricolaje y de cocina ( panificadoras, heladeras, envasadoras al vacío, batidoras y robots...) de buena calidad y precio mejor. Para un uso casero van de coña.
En general, los productos de bazar suelen merecer la pena.


----------



## manarco (5 May 2011)

el desengrasante w5 es muy bueno y con muy buen olor


----------



## Mono Artico (5 May 2011)

6 Cervezas Perlenbacher de medio litro por 2,99


----------



## Condor (5 May 2011)

de Lidl recuerdo los solomillos de ternera argentinos ultracongelados, lástima que nunca tuviera huevos para comprarlos, imagínate comerlos.


----------



## El Comediante (5 May 2011)

Pues en la pandi siempre esperamos como agua de mayo el día motero.
Multitud de artículos genéricos a precio tirado. No me fío mucho de los cascos, pero para todo lo demás, incluído herramientas, es un precio cojonudo y de casi la misma calidad que los de marca.


----------



## DocBrown (5 May 2011)

Condor dijo:


> de Lidl recuerdo los solomillos de ternera argentinos ultracongelados, lástima que nunca tuviera huevos para comprarlos, imagínate comerlos.



Joder, una vez compró mi parienta unas chuletas de *****. Una y no más :ouch:

En cambio el chocolate y la cerveza merecen mucho la pena.


----------



## Rudi Rocker (5 May 2011)

La cerveza en lata(alemana)sin conservantes ni estabilizante,glucosa,etc.algunos productos de limpieza y maquinillas de afeitar.salchichas de frankfurt en botes de cristal.


----------



## kelsey (5 May 2011)

http://www.terra.org/bd_imagenes/0010617.jpg


----------



## sikBCN (5 May 2011)

pepe01 dijo:


> He ido un par de veces al Lidl, pero al final no compro más que alguna tontería porque no conozco los productos / marcas, me podeis decir que productos / marcas del Lidl merecen la pena??
> 
> Productos que sean de buena calidad (estilo Hacendado) que tampoco soy muy lonchafinista ( por ejemplo, prefiero comprar la cerveza cruzcampo antes que la del carrefour que me sabe a jabón)
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por la halluda



las cremas de sol van bien y son economicas tanto la de 10 como la de 30 van geniales.

saludos


----------



## Thera (5 May 2011)

Las latas de atún de kilo también están muy bien.


----------



## Radikallibre (5 May 2011)

Vinagre de modena y los sobres de arroz de 1€ al curry o con setas.


----------



## Radikallibre (5 May 2011)

Rollitos de primavera


----------



## klenow (5 May 2011)

Yo en LIDL no compro fruta ni verdura (normalmente...). Las encontraba por el mismo precio y mejores en tiendas de barrio. 
Sin embargo, sí compro lácteos y derivados, algunos chocolates, las magdalenas en bolsa grande son igualitas que las de la Bella Easo -si te gustan de este estilo-. 
En cosmética tampoco andan mal: tienen una crema solar y alguna que otra crema que han sido valoradas como "muy buenas" por una revista de test alemana. 
Embutidos, carne y pescado: a mí no me convencían mucho (no eran baratos para la calidad que tenían)... exceptuando carne para la barbacoa. 
Las pizzas son buenas, especialmente una de frutos del mar (es más cara que las otras, pero viene bastante completa). 
Luego, alguna que otra cosa de limpieza (toallas húmedas para limpiar lavabos, limpiadores de inodoro, etc...). Lo que no me gustó fue el limpiacristales, era malo, malo... y detergentes para la ropa o líquido para lavar la vajilla solía comprarlo de marca (ariel y fairy normalmente). De vez en cuando, en LIDL hay cosas de marca que no son tan baratas como en otros sitios, pero si hacen ofertas suelen sacar artículos a buen precio. 
Respecto a vinos y bebidas... algún ron he comprado para cockteles... pero en tiendas de vinos puedes encontrar mejores vino en cuanto a calidad-precio... 
La pasta de la misma calidad que otras marcas blancas o cercana a la de pastas gallo... aceptable (personalmente, suelo comprar barilla en otros establecimiento, porque me gusta más y de tanto en tanto hay ofertas y compro en cantidades para el "mad-max"). 
Otro punto interesante del LIDL: regularmente hacen la semana italiana, y traen pastas "especiales" que estan muy bien... al igual que complementos, como los pestos (los vinos italianos que suelen traer, caros y no muy buenos, para mi gusto). Lo mismo pasa con la semana francesa o mexicana o americana, sueles encontrar productos "raros" de buena calidad a un precio aceptable. 
Otra cosa que solía comprar eran los snacks (desde patatas fritas hasta frutos secos): suelen estar a buen precio y cumplen su cometido. 
Luego, en el bazar siempre encuentras cosas buenas a buen precio... pero eso lo mejor es que te apuntes a sus ofertas por internet (yo tenía avisos de LIDL y Aldi).
Saludos


----------



## Trustno1 (5 May 2011)

Me llama la atención el Lidl pero la verdad es que nunca he ido a echar un vistazo. ¿Lo recomendariais para una compra mensual, es decir, no sólo para comprar snacks y chocolate, etc.?¿o se queda corto en ciertas secciones?


----------



## Demientras (5 May 2011)

Venden de cuando en cuando un salmón ahumado que quita el sentío. El paquete de 750 gr.

Para compra semanal no nos sirve en casa. Es más bien para productos de limpieza, lácteos y "chucherías": patatas fritas, frutos secos, zumos, helados,...


----------



## manarco (5 May 2011)

a mi las pechugas de pollo que tienen me parecen muy buenas, y si vas el sabado a ultimas hora, los tienen con el 30 por ciento de decto, las que caducan el lunes. Lo que no recomiendo son las hamburguesas, un kk, o por lo menos hace años cuando compré, no he probado mas. Los contramuslos tambien estan muy bien, pero en el merca me estan mas baratos. Yo al lidel voy una vez cada 2 meses y ya cargo.
Mi lista fija es:
desengrasante w5
pechugas de pollo
cacahuetes
lechugas
queso en lonchas linessa
jamoncitos de pollo (no siempre)
azucar
pasta de todo tipo
Antes cojia leche, pero me es mas o menos del mismo precio la del carrefour y me gusta mas.
Cuando tenia gato, le cojia alguna latita ahi.
Y creo que nada mas.


----------



## klenow (5 May 2011)

manarco dijo:


> .....
> Antes cojia leche, pero me es mas o menos del mismo precio la del carrefour y me gusta mas.
> .....
> Y creo que nada mas.



Hace tiempo, la leche marca carrefour procedía de President (mismo código de identificación). Luego, parece que diversificaron... una la seguía haciendo president (la que venía en tetabricks con la misma forma que President) pero introdujeron otra en botellas de plástico que venía con otro identificador... Pero de la leche en marca blanca, la del carrefour también era mi preferida.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (5 May 2011)

el arroz. 
la lasaña de 1 kg,. y los nectares...


----------



## dabuti (5 May 2011)

Chocolates, cervezas (sobre todo cuando traen Krombacher, Bitburger y otras alemanas como las de trigo estilo Franziskaner) y frutos secos.
Patatas fritas buenas y baratas y pipas excelentes.
También salchichas y algunos yogures y las galletas escocesas de mantequilla son excelentes. 
Las pizzas frescas Alfredo son superiores a la media y casi como las de Tarradellas.

Comprar carne/pescado/fruta envasada al vacío y decir que está buena es de juzgado de guardia.
Simplemente es cómoda.


----------



## Berebere (5 May 2011)

Productos que compro única y exclusivamente en Lidl, con relación calidad/precio excepcional:

Chocolate* y café (descafeinado natural)

La marca es Bellarom, que supongo que será su marca blanca. 

*Los tres de la izquierda


----------



## Carbonilla (5 May 2011)

Chocolate Ritter, a 0,90€. Lástima que sólo traigan sabores normalitos, echo de menos el de yogur con frambuesas... :baba:


----------



## 시켈 ! (5 May 2011)

Las esponjas de limpieza que "borraban" la suciedad. Eso sí, como las gomas del cole...te cas quedando sin esponja. 
Las tenían en su surtido habitual y ahora al menos aqui no las tienen, ¡qué rabia!
Para superficies sin riesgo a cargarse la pintura...son geniales. Y buen precio para el trabajo y limpiadores que te ahorran.


----------



## Erukto (5 May 2011)

Yo siempre que voy a Lidl casi todo lo que acabo comprando son dulces y aperitivos... comida lo que se dice comida, más bien poca.


----------



## Deibis (5 May 2011)

Cualquier cosa salvo carne/pescado y fruta/verdura. Aunque las salchichas para parrilladas es obligado comprarlas ahí.


----------



## Nikolos (5 May 2011)

La leche es bastante buena, creo que es una marca blanca de la Central Lechera Asturiana, o alguna otra conocida. La leche condensada de la marca lidl, en realidad la fabrica nestlé.

Otra cosa que está muy bien es la cocacola freeway, mucho más barata que la original y con un sabor muy parecido. A mi es la única colacola distinta a la original que me gusta.


----------



## Enteradilla (5 May 2011)

Pues el lidl para hacer la compra semanal no sirve pero tiene muy buenos productos en mi caso compro lo siguiente:
- bebidas freeways (cola, limonada, naranjada)
- zumos y te solevita
- cacao en polvo (sabe igual que el neskiq)
- gofres
- pan de ajo congelado (vienen dos barritas que están la mar de buenas)
- callos 
- patatillas (las mejores las artesanas)
- cocktail de olivas y encurtidos
- pack de 8 yogures desnatados con frutas linessa
- helados
- chocolates varios
- galletas varias

Creo que no me dejo nada pero bueno hay muchos productos bastante buenos y bien de precio.


----------



## pepe01 (5 May 2011)

Muchas gracias a todos

Esta tarde he hecho una pequeña incursión: La cerveza Perlembacher está muy, pero que muy bien y he comprado un somontano Pyrenee que no está mal, pero tampoco tan bueno para su precio 4,30€ por ese precio prefiero el comportillo reserva.

Un saludo y muchas gracias.


----------



## dulcinea del sol (5 May 2011)

los chocolates, ummm, que ricos....


----------



## jotace (6 May 2011)

Simplemente comentar que el cava brut Arestel a unos dos euros es también una compra maestra.
Confirmo que la cola Freeway da totalmente el pego a una marca de reconocido prestigio, y esto reconocido por una persona "adicta" :XX: , que no soy yo...
Antes tenían una cerveza de trigo todo el año exquisita en bote de medio litro. Ahora sólo la traen de vez en cuando.
Todos los yogures, chocolates, salchichas, fiambres, galletas, cereales, etc... valen la pena por precio y calidad.
Las maquinillas de afeitar una pasada.
Las cervezas en botella de cristal de medio litro buenísimas. Cuidado que la cerveza sin alcohol y unas baratas son imbebibles, no sabría decir exactamente la marca ya que hay varias.
Las latas de atún, sardinas, mejillones, encurtidos varios, papas, etc.. también suelen valer la pena.
El aperitivo japonés también.
El vino de tetrabrik es ideal para hacer tinto de verano y la gaseosa también está bien.
Con la crisis, Mencabrona ha copiado LIDL con el tema de las marcas blancas, mientras que el LIDL ha ido introduciendo paulatinamente marcas para ganarse la confianza de los consumidores. Podemos decir que Mencabrona se ha Lidelizado y LIDL se ha mercadonizado. En lugares como la costa valenciana los guiris se amontonan en el LIDL, y os puedo asegurar que los guiris no son tontos.


----------



## Windsock (6 May 2011)

El Lidl, ay, el Lidl.

Hay que conocerlo y saber usarlo. Es una joya si lo conoces.
Lo primero: hay que distinguir entre productos 'siempre está ahí' y los lanzamientos.
Eso es fácil porque ellos mismos se encargan de publicitarse bastante bien.

El Tequito es la marca estrella Lidl para mí, la salsa para tacos/fajitas spicy es la caña (y no es tan spicy).
Pero hay muchas otras cosas: la pasta fresca rellena me flipa, y a precio asequible.
Los quesos, ay los queeeeeeeeeesoooooss, el gorgonzola por ejemplo.
La cerveza ya lo han dicho, y eso sin contar cuando ponen las Franziskaner o la Leffe a menos de un euro, voy y arraso. La última vez me dejé 30 EUR en cervezas y me salen por las orejas.
Si te gusta el rollo asiático, cuando hacen lanzamiento también hay que hacer acopio, la salsa de mango es adictiva...

Luego te encuentras que muchas veces las promociones llegan con retraso a tu zona, por mucho que están anunciadas, o que vayas a por Franziskaner y haya ido yo antes y no te haya dejado ninguna, que eso también pasa.

Y luego están los Outlet del Lidl, que eso es otra historia que algún día contaré... El de Parla es la caña (la última vez a una cajera le robaron hasta el agua que estaba bebiendo)

PD: Y eso sin contar que si vives en UK, es la única manera de encontrar fruta de calidad y aceite de oliva a un precio loable (from Spain, of course).


----------



## Axouxere (6 May 2011)

Ya lo han dicho otros foreros y lo corroboro: el CHOCOLATE es excelente para el precio.
También compro la pasta de dientes y la lejía con jabón. Eso de los productos que hay siempre.
En cuanto a las ofertas que van sacando y que repiten de año a año por las mismas fechas me parecen buenas las herramientas. No son profesionales, pero para usar en casa esporádicamente me parecen muy buenas. Por lo que en una tienda "normal" te cobran por una llave fija de cualquier marca conocida, Palmera por ejemplo, aquí compras una caja con 20.
En cuanto a la ropa interior una vez compré y me decepcionó.


----------



## Silenciosa (6 May 2011)

Los muffins, pero uno al mes que eso no engorda directamente atocina¡


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 May 2011)

los espaguetis ecologicos estan muy bien de precio(considerando que son ecologicos) y muy buenos 

las salsas de tomate listas de albahaca y bolognesa estan bastante bien si no hay tiempo de cocinar.

la mozzarella rallada en sobre para las pizzas

los bricks pequeños de salsa de tomate marca no conocida para las pizzas salen buenos.

el pastel de queso, aunque el del Aldi esta mas dulce

los quesos en general estan bien, de hecho, un "experto" en roquefort me dijo que estaba mejor el del Lidl que el bueno frances de marca. el de cabra cortado para pizzas es perfecto si no quieres que tenga sabor muy fuerte.

papel wc y papel cocina

coulant de chocolate con el helado de crema catalana rollé (frio con caliente, si no teneis control sobre vuestros impulsos, no lo probeis)


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (6 May 2011)

Windsock dijo:


> El Lidl, ay, el Lidl.
> 
> Hay que conocerlo y saber usarlo. Es una joya si lo conoces.




De acuerdo con Windsock, yo suelo compra:

Yogures Proviact, natural y de vainilla, buenisimos, las cerveza de importación por supuesto.
Zumo de Naranja, ensaladas, bonito del norte, la harina para hacer el pan con la panificadora que compre en el mismo LIDL, compra maestra con mayúsculas, ya no quiero otro pan y el ahorro es tremendo.
Pañales para el bebe, encontre una oferta 3x2 y me sale cada pañal a 10 céntimos y son de una calidad excelente mucho mejores que los DODOT por ejemplo, toallitas de limpieza, maquinilla de afeitar de 5 hojas excelente, gel de afeitar.
Y que decir de la sección de bricolaje, puedes encontrar excelente calidad para su precio en ropa y accesorios de ciclismo, jardineria, pequeños electródomesticos.
Respecto a la carne no me termina de convecer, exceptuando los quesos y las conservas pero que una vez que le vas cogiendo el tranquillo tiene muchas posibilidades.


----------



## SCDL (6 May 2011)

El FREEWEY COLA es mejor que la Coca-Cola ( testado en catas ciegas)

Los yogures azucarados,con azucar de caña, muy buenos y tirados de precio.


----------



## Asur (6 May 2011)

Yo compro pocas cosas en Lidl; cerveza, chuches, chocolates, nocilla de Lidl (o crema de chocolate, como lo queráis llamar). Eso sí, cuando hacen promoción de productos tipo ciclismo, motos, montaña... hay que estar a primera hora porque vuela todo; de eso sí que compré... y la calidad es buena.


----------



## Maximilien_borrado (7 May 2011)

Arroz Basmati y Muesli.


----------



## flanagan (7 May 2011)

Compras que me han dejado satisfecho del Lidl
- Cerveza Franziskaner cuando está.
- Pilas recargables Tronic
- Llave dinamométrica
- Tripode de taller para la bici

Lo del chocolate me lo apunto.
El último chocolate exótico que pillé fue uno en el Ikea pero hecho en alemania, no estaba mal.


----------



## Censalista Enfitéutico (9 May 2011)

El triple sec (licor de naranjas para hacer margaritas) del Lidl le da sopas con onda al Cointreau, tres veces más caro.


----------



## 시켈 ! (10 May 2011)

Asur dijo:


> Yo compro pocas cosas en Lidl; cerveza, chuches, chocolates, nocilla de Lidl (o crema de chocolate, como lo queráis llamar). Eso sí, cuando hacen promoción de productos tipo ciclismo, motos, montaña... hay que estar a primera hora porque vuela todo; de eso sí que compré... y la calidad es buena.



Las golosinas alemanas suelen estar bastante bien. Si te fijas las hay bastante "naturales" dentro de lo artificiales que son siempre esas cosas.
Las hay que llevan zumo en bastante porcentaje, yogur, mermelada, leche...¡bueno, al menos hay algo más que una colección de E- y de "sabor a", "aroma de" !


----------



## Germain (10 May 2011)

Pérfido dijo:


> Del Lidl practicamente no vale nada la pena, por no hablar de sus cajeras, las mas feas de todas las cadenas de hipermercados.



Caballerete, me temo que confunde Lidl con Dia. En mi Lidl de confianza hay un par de cajeras, una de ellas rollo milf, que están para...



>


----------



## allseeyingeye (10 May 2011)

sin duda., losbpn

sin duda., sus platanos com cocaina. pero solo los han traido una vez


----------



## xulz (10 May 2011)

Brazos de gitano de chocolate blanco y bollería hiperazucarada, nocilla, guarradas dulces.

Unos yogures que traen separados cereales o mermelada de fresa para que tú se la pongas.

Los doritos pirata y las pringles también están bien pero vienen casi tod@s rot@s.

Conservas en cristal, los pepinillos gigantes, banderillas,etc.

Cereales para el desayuno.

Productos de limpieza.

Y todo el surtido para preparar pizzas y las pizzas de la marca propia ya preparadas. 

De lo demás no salvaría nada.


----------



## Caballito_de_trolla. (10 May 2011)

Pues yo no compro en el Ldl desde que el puto de mi hermano entro a currar en el almacen del ldl de valencia (pol. la reva), y me conto que todos los de allí son negros y machupichus.


Puto país Perruno de comemierdas negros.


----------



## xulz (10 May 2011)

Caballito_de_trolla. dijo:


> Pues yo no compro en el Ldl desde que el puto de *mi hermano entro a currar en el almacen del ldl de valencia* (pol. la reva), y me conto que *todos los de allí son negros y machupichus*.
> 
> 
> Puto país Perruno de comemierdas negros.




Y el qué es? negro o panchito? :XX:

Bueno pero son los del almacén, no? mientras no toquen los alimentos con las manos no te pegan el sidra ni nada. :XX:


----------



## DragonCeleste (10 May 2011)

:|El pack de yogur natural azucarado con caña de azucar,el queso fresco mozarella (bolsita),la gaseosa 2l. freeway de cola,limon y naranja, las madalenas cuadradas la cestera,el frasco de cristal de aceitunas,las galletas de chocolate y todo el chocolate,sobre todo las tabletas schogetten,...,eso si aqui al igual que en el dia tienes que tener cuidado con las cajeras panchitas porque a veces se equivocan y te dan de menos en la vuelta.


----------



## Gatoo_ (10 May 2011)

Un producto que nadie ha mencionado y que a mí me ha parecido espectacular por la calidad:

*Tomate triturado TomcoEx*

Es de fabricación extremeña y al abrir la lata acojona el olor a TOMATE que echa, pero tomate tomate del de verdad, y el sabor y la textura le pega 20 patadas a cualquier otra marca por muy reconocida que sea.
Compré las latas a 0'25€. Es para mí uno de los mejores descubrimientos del año.




Y coincido con los demás en los...

*Yogures naturales con azucar de caña Milbona 8x125gr*

Al abrir la tapa tienen una pinta asquerosa, como amarillentos, pero el sabor y la cremosidad es insuperable.
Pack de 8x125gr a 1'05€




*Refresco de cola Freeway 2L*

Doy fe de que está muy bueno y, por muy _Coca-Colero_ que uno sea, la diferencia de precio hace que valga mucho la pena comprarlo. Se me ocurrió probarlo después de que desapareciera la marca Nº1 de Carrefour y sin duda el cambio es bueno (aunque el de Nº1 tampoco estaba nada mal).








No me gusta LIDL para hacer compras grandes, pero sabiendo buscar hay cosas que son de buena calidad.

Saludos.


P.D.: A ver si la gente se anima a poner imágenes en los mensajes, que se hacen muy aburridos con tanto texto.


----------



## reydmus (10 May 2011)

Yo llevo años comprando en lidl y en general lo veo bastante bien de calidad.

Eso si, aqui en España, pais de los snobs, esta mal visto.


----------



## santiagoo (12 May 2011)

-Las harinas para panificadora.

-La leche semidesnatada de brick que lleva tapón por unos 55 cts. El tapón es muy práctico porque no se cae la leche al echarla, y a mí me sabe buena.

-chocolates. Baratísimos y muy buenos y variados.

-sobre todo, chequear siempre la sección de bazar. La marca propia de pequeño electrodoméstico, que se llama silvercrest, es muy buena y robusta. Yo tengo un aspirador, una panificadora y una picadora, y algo más que no recuerdo. Eso sí, hay que ir pronto, nada más sacar la oferta por la mañana, porque suele acabarse en seguida. En cuestión de herramientas y otras cosas siempre hay buenas cosillas. No olvidar que Lidl es alemana y los alemanes usan/tienen buenos productos, sobre todo robustos.

Algo para no comprar: carne. La semana pasada compré unos filetes de ternera que tenían muy buena pinta y eran baratos, pero al poco de ponerlos en la plancha empezó a salir espuma por todos los lados, y estaban duros y malos.

Hay una cerveza que han nombrado por ahí en botellas de 0.5 que debe estar buena, pero yo no la he comprado, porque me gusta la franciskaner.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 May 2011)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo llevo años comprando en lidl y en general lo veo bastante bien de calidad.
> 
> Eso si, *aqui en España, pais de los snobs, esta mal visto*.



Lo mismo que ir al DIA.
Mientras en Alemania es lo más normal ir a ese tipo de sitios.

*Y ahora porque nadie da bolsas , pero cuando encima sólo allí tenías que llevar la bolsa...sera visto como más cutre todavía.*
Qué tragedia significaba llevar unas bolsas o pagarlas cuando estaban dispuestos ir a supermercados carísimos con cuya diferencia de precio pagas un paquete de bolsas para un año.


----------



## Ignatius (12 May 2011)

Yo llevo meses yendo, desde que me bajaron el sueldo. Hasta hace nada iba también alguna vez al mercadona, pero para sentirme clase media cuando me regalaban la bolsa, ahora ya ni eso, así que he dejado de ir, ahora solo lidl.recomiendo el arroz y el atún, que por cierto es lo único que compro y lo único que como.


----------



## capital tali (12 May 2011)

Yo os diré lo que no comprare mas y acabo antes. La horchata, los helados y el pan. Lo de los helados me sorprendió por que todos los lácteos son muy, muy buenos, al igual que los del Aldi. Con los productos de bazar han espabilado demasiado, y ya escasean las ofertas locas. Claro que la calidad suele ser muy aceptable, no son productos de los chinos, pero los precios no son mucho mas barato a los de bricodepot y compañia, por lo que a no ser que me haga realmente falta no lo compro.
Para los que hacen deporte venden unas pastillas de glucosa con sales minerales por dos duros, y van muy bien.
La dinanométrica y el cargador de baterías imprescindibles para cualquier aficionado a la mecánica, y de momento a precio de escándalo cuando sale.


----------



## luis571 (13 May 2011)

resumiendo que ¿donde compro lo que viene a ser comida? es decir carne, fruta, hortaliza, pescado, pan y legumbres.... por que de chucherias, vitamina c en pastillas y coca-cola no alimento yo a mi prole...


----------



## Gatoo_ (13 May 2011)

La carne en Alcampo, de cabeza, o en su defecto en Mercadona.


----------



## univac (13 May 2011)

Yo hago un elevado % de la compra en lidl, y el resto de cosas (verdura, carne) en el barrio. Algunos carnicos de lidl son aceptables, rollo pinchitos de barbacoa o el pollo...nunca me he atrevido con carne roja.

La verdura/fruta esta bien de precio si asumes que se estropeara antes que en otro sitio....asi que depende de tu velocidad de consumo si vale la pena o no. Las hortalizas no son especialmente buenas en sabor, pero eso es en el 80% de sitios.

El resto de cosas...lacteos, limpieza, bolleria, legumbres, pastas, salsas, conservas,....esta muy bien el lidl.


----------



## Capitán Walker (3 Jun 2011)

La cola y naranja freeway sin dudas, la mayoría de las veces voy al Lidl a comprar exclusivamente eso. Yo soy más del Mercadona.


----------



## Berebere (3 Jun 2011)

Por lo de pronto han cambiado el diseño de la web, para peor, así como la secuenciación de productos.


----------



## Visillera (4 Jun 2011)

luis571 dijo:


> resumiendo que ¿donde compro lo que viene a ser comida? es decir carne, fruta, hortaliza, pescado, pan y legumbres.... por que de chucherias, vitamina c en pastillas y coca-cola no alimento yo a mi prole...



Los productos frescos los compro en las típicas tiendas de barrio o si tienes mercado, allí.


----------



## Gil Gunderson (7 Jun 2011)

Acabo de venir del Lidl y si he ido, es por la promoción de la "semana de la cerveza" que suelen hacer de vez en cuando:

Medio litro de Franziskanner Trigo ó trigo negra. 0,99 céntimos.

"Cargadito" he venido ¡hoygan!


----------



## dillei (8 Jun 2011)

Gil Gunderson dijo:


> Acabo de venir del Lidl y si he ido, es por la promoción de la "semana de la cerveza" que suelen hacer de vez en cuando:
> 
> Medio litro de Franziskanner Trigo ó trigo negra. 0,99 céntimos.
> 
> "Cargadito" he venido ¡hoygan!



Está cara, en carrefour la he llegado a ver a 0,75€


----------



## Mr.Kaplan (8 Jun 2011)

Yo no sé cómo podéis comer esas mierdas del Lidl, en serio.


----------



## Señormerigueder (9 Jun 2011)

Considero los productos láctos del Lidl, de buena calidad y variados.
También se pueden considerar los productos de limpieza así como encurtidos.
De el resto nada que destacar.
La carne, si la quieres casi libre de potingues químicos se debe comprar en origen, hortalizas y frutas depende zona, es muy curioso.


----------



## Señormerigueder (9 Jun 2011)

Ignatius dijo:


> Yo llevo meses yendo, desde que me bajaron el sueldo. Hasta hace nada iba también alguna vez al mercadona, pero para sentirme clase media cuando me regalaban la bolsa, ahora ya ni eso, así que he dejado de ir, ahora solo lidl.recomiendo el arroz y el atún, que por cierto es lo único que compro y lo único que como.



Solo te alimentas de arroz y atún... vigila tú índice glucémico y tu ácido úrico, nene. Por no hablar de otros.
Hay cada uno...


----------



## arriqui (10 Jun 2011)

yo vivo en el norte francia, y un dia, mi parienta me trajo del lider un chorizo cular que estaba del dolor...
la mande a por los que quedaban, lastima solo quedaban 3.
yo compro en el lider todo lo de batalla, azucar, leche, pasta, latunes y latomates etc... rapido y economico.
el carrefu es un rollo, son inmensos y te pierdes la mañana o la tarde haciendo kilometros de "estonterias"

la carne y la verdura, en la carniceria y la verdurelia, que hay que dar vidilla a los profecionales de to la vida


----------



## nandogle (10 Jun 2011)

Yo no tendría inconveniente en ir a lidl si no fuera porque práticamente todos los productos son de importación. Así no levantamos la economía de nuestro pais.


----------



## jbmp3 (10 Jun 2011)

Tampoco estaria mal haver boicot a Lidl i otras marcas alemanas por el daño que me estant haciendo en la agricultura del pais


----------



## Radikallibre (10 Jun 2011)

jbmp3 dijo:


> Tampoco estaria mal haver boicot a Lidl i otras marcas alemanas por el daño que me estant haciendo en la agricultura del pais





nandogle dijo:


> Yo no tendría inconveniente en ir a lidl si no fuera porque práticamente todos los productos son de importación. Así no levantamos la economía de nuestro pais.



Tenéis razón.


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Jun 2011)

nandogle dijo:


> Yo no tendría inconveniente en ir a lidl si no fuera porque práticamente todos los productos son de importación. Así no levantamos la economía de nuestro pais.



Yo no tendría inconveniente en consumir productos españoles, si las empresas españolas no se dedicasen a contratar extranjeros que sacan el dinero de este país, y dejan a los españoles en paro. Así no levantamos la economía de nuestro país.


----------



## Señor Calopez (10 Jun 2011)

Mr.Kaplan dijo:


> Yo no sé cómo podéis comer esas mierdas del Lidl, en serio.



Las verduras/hortalizas/frutas del LIDL provienen de todas partes, como en cualquier tienda (de hecho los pepinos ya has visto que son de España).

Respecto al resto de productos, algunos son españoles y otros no. No todo lo extranjero es de mala calidad. El LIDL tiene algunos productos bastante buenos (y como han dicho en post anteriores, la marca Silvercrest es muy económica y de buena calidad (alemana); merece la pena los pequeños electrodomésticos de esa marca)


----------



## Radikallibre (14 Jun 2011)

Me ha gustado el queso fresco light. No es como el de marcas caras, pero la relación calidad/ precio es bastante buena.


----------



## Fetuccini (14 Jun 2011)

dillei dijo:


> Está cara, en carrefour la he llegado a ver a 0,75€



¿La de medio litro? ¿Franziskaner? Tienen una de 75 céntimos de trigo con la botella muy parecida a la Franziskaner, pero ésta la última vez la vi a 1.50€. No te digo que no, pero sería una oferta muy puntual.


----------



## El pernales (14 Jun 2011)

yo principalmente cuando voy a comprar al lidl suele ser porque ha salido algo de bazar. Los pequeños electrodomésticos, herramientas y chuminadas varias suelen tener buen precio y buena calidad y además son muy originales. A otro sitio que voy también es a la competencia, al Aldi, donde también tienen cosas de esas, por cierto, los fabricantes de los electrodomésticos de estas dos tiendas son los mismos, aunque con distintos nombres.


----------



## Jsn (14 Jun 2011)

Compro el 75% en LIDL. Mucho de lo bueno ya se ha mencionado aquí.
Añado:
-Papel higiénico




y de cocina 3 capas o más. 
-Mermelada.





-Paté de pato, lata negra. Insuperable





-Pilas

PD. Confirmo que la cola Freeway es indistinguible de la Coca Cola y que la carne es para evitar a toda costa.


----------



## manarco (14 Jun 2011)

Jsn dijo:


> Compro el 75% en LIDL. Mucho de lo bueno ya se ha mencionado aquí.
> Añado:
> -Papel higiénico
> 
> ...



pues el pollo es bueno, aunque no lo suelo comprar ahi, pero si tengo que hacer compra ahi y me hace falta lo cojo y es bueno.


----------



## flanagan (15 Jun 2011)

El pernales dijo:


> yo principalmente cuando voy a comprar al lidl suele ser porque ha salido algo de bazar. Los pequeños electrodomésticos, herramientas y chuminadas varias suelen tener buen precio y buena calidad y además son muy originales..



Yo me agencié una llave dinamométrica y una encuadernadora a precios ridículos para la relación calidad-funcionalidad que tienen.


----------



## juan35 (15 Jun 2011)

La semana que viene, 15 euros. Muy buena pinta


----------



## alfredo garcia (17 Jun 2011)

El cargador de baterias del lidl merece la pena?. Lo digo porque tengo un segundo coche que deja las baterías hechas unos zorros y mi viejo cargador (uno de esos que es como metido en una caja roja de chapa) no carga la batería como es debido. Hay unos carillos con funciones de regenerado de batería pero no sé si el de lidl integra esa función. 







Por cierto, de vez en cuando traen un salmón estupendo de Escocia a precio de risa. Desaconsejor totalmente esa especie de cuscús que tienen en la nevera y el magré de pato que sabe a jamón cutre azucarado. Por si os interesa han traído montones de cosas de playa de Bob Esponja y piratas del caribe.


----------



## Radikallibre (20 Jun 2011)

Acabo de probar los yogures estos de caña de azúcar, y la verdad no me han gustado.
Otro yogur con forma CIRCULAR, en el que vienen separados el yogur y trocitos de chocolate tampoco me ha gustado. Era sabor plátano.

Si me ha gustado Otro yogur con forma Rectangular, en el que vienen separados el yogur y trocitos de chocolate.sabor vainilla.


----------



## Radikallibre (20 Jun 2011)

La mermelada de frutas del bosque tiene una pinta cojonuda, informaré cuando la pruebe.


----------



## Radikallibre (20 Jun 2011)

Busqué el otro día un toblerone gigante y no lo encontré. Sabéis si lo traen de vez en cuando o es un fijo en el surtido?


----------



## ciberecovero (20 Jun 2011)

Los *pepinos* y demas verduras y hortalizas españolas................


----------



## Radikallibre (20 Jun 2011)

Jsn dijo:


> -Paté de pato, lata negra. Insuperable



El pâté de pato ronda los 5 machacantes (€). Me ha parecido caro, o por lo menos demasiado caro para mi bolsillo.


----------



## capital tali (21 Jun 2011)

Ese paté de vez en cuando lo rebajan un 30%, entonces si es buena compra.


----------



## capital tali (21 Jun 2011)

alfredo garcia dijo:


> El cargador de baterias del lidl merece la pena?. Lo digo porque tengo un segundo coche que deja las baterías hechas unos zorros y mi viejo cargador (uno de esos que es como metido en una caja roja de chapa) no carga la batería como es debido. Hay unos carillos con funciones de regenerado de batería pero no sé si el de lidl integra esa función.



Ese cargador es totalmente recomendable, y vale la tercera parte que otros similares (yo diría que idénticos), incluye la función de regeneración, y se para solo cuando se carga del todo, por lo que lo puedes dejar conectado semanas sin problemas.


----------



## ciberecovero (21 Jun 2011)

*¡Vamos que nos vamos!*

Propaganda y contrapropaganda:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/temas-calientes/233287-cinco-ninos-graves-en-francia-por-e-coli-tras-comer-hamburguesas-del-lidl.html

Cinco niños graves en Francia por E.Coli tras comer hamburguesas del Lidl - CincoDías.com

Francia confirma los filetes de carne picada como origen de brote - CincoDías.com


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (26 Jun 2011)

Reflotando que es gerundio!


----------



## reydmus (26 Jun 2011)

Yo compro mucho en el lidl y sin problemas.

Productos buenos hay muchos. Asi que me vengan a la mente hay unos helados que son iguales que los magnums pero mas baratos, los yogures griegos y la leche fresca estan muy bien.


----------



## Escachador (27 Jun 2011)

El tomate frito




es impresionante de bueno, pero no pilleis el que pone casero, el otro el normal.

La cerveza




impresionante y la ginebra con la tonica de su marca acojonante para los gintonic ¡y vale 3 euros y algo!

Productos de limpieza, los productos dieteticos sin azucar de la marca linesa son muy buenos.

Luego esta el tema de los pingos, es un poco peligroso, vas a comprar para la semana y acabas llevandote una motosierra


----------



## sos (28 Jun 2011)

El jueves ponen a la venta esta nevera portatil, un colega la tiene y dice que va de lujo, vale 59,99 leuros.


----------



## Radikallibre (28 Jun 2011)

Hay unas galletas de canela buenas buenas.


----------



## angek (4 Jul 2011)

Generalmente, vale la pena echar el ojo al bazar interior ese que tienen. No venden basura. 

Y los frutos secos envasados son los mejores que he visto en toda mi vida de gilipollas. 

Los del Mercadroga se han puesto les piles ahí. 

La harina panificable es la más barata y, según mis experimentos, la mejón.


----------



## Tesium (4 Jul 2011)

Sinceramente, quitando el chocolate y los yogures lo demás es como si estuviera rociado de ecoli.


----------



## Tiburcio (4 Jul 2011)

capital tali dijo:


> Ese cargador es totalmente recomendable, y vale la tercera parte que otros similares (yo diría que idénticos), incluye la función de regeneración, y se para solo cuando se carga del todo, por lo que lo puedes dejar conectado semanas sin problemas.




Este lo tengo yo y es 100% recomendable.


----------



## Radikallibre (21 Ene 2012)

Crema de whisky queen margot, es igual que el baylys pero vale 4 veces menos.


----------



## hasesan_borrado (21 Ene 2012)

Yo una vez me arriesgué y compré 2 kgs de langostinos a 9€. 

Nos pusimos las botas ese día, los hicimos con ajo y perejíl y mira, aún estoy esperando la indigestión (esto fue en noviembre me parece)... Que gran comida fue esa :baba:

Yo en el lidl compro de todo. Cada vez que voy lleno el carrito y nunca me gasto más de 60€, no todo es marca propia y hay algunas marcas que se pueden comprar en otros lugares pero a mejor precio. Los productos estrella (que para mi están en excelente relación precio calidad) son los yogures, los cereales y un surtido de galletas "de lujo" que trae 500gr por 3 o 4€. Son buenísimas esas jodidas galletas. Las cervezas están bien tambien. 

Del bazar he comprado hasta una máquina de coser y me ha salido buenísima.


----------



## huanmigw (21 Ene 2012)

Hemos comprado hace un mes unos pantalones de ski de niño.Reconozco que yo era reacio pero mi mujer mas lonchafinista y con experiencia en otras prendas compradas allí,(jerseys y eso) insistió.*15 eu cada pantalón*.El riesgo en estos casos es que no sea bueno y tengan frío.Pues han sido geniales,los niños tirados por la nieve y tan contentos.
Ya vi que la gente se tira literalmente a ese tipo de ropa aislante,camisetas térmicas y tal.
Hay que esperar a la campaña pero vale le pena.Un pantalón de crío de color negro que en decathlon no baja de los cuarenta euros.Material 100% poliester y doble acolchado.

A nosotros nos gustan los yogures,flanes 0% y los helados.


----------



## huanmigw (21 Ene 2012)

repe por alguna razón que sólo calope entiende.Evidentemente no es culpa mía o


----------



## Diek (21 Ene 2012)

Yo lo ultimo que he cogido en lidl es una lampara de infrarrojos, que va bien para lesiones, dolores musculares, artritis, soriasis...13 pavos y un juego de puntas de carraca de cromo-vanadio, ya que me faltaban algunas y estas parecen de mucha mas calidad ademas...la herramienta del lidl tengo entendido que es bastante decente, mucha es fabricada en Alemania.


----------



## Ominous curia area (21 Ene 2012)

pepe01 dijo:


> Productos que sean de buena calidad (estilo Hacendado) que tampoco soy muy lonchafinista ( por ejemplo, prefiero comprar la cerveza cruzcampo antes que la del carrefour que me sabe a jabón)



Personalmente prefiero el sabor a jabón al sabor a pis, pero cada uno tiene su gusto...

Más en serio, hay dos cosas que puedo recomendar, los yogures con sabor a caña de azucar, o algo así...son realmente buenos, y tambien los bratwursts, paquete de 6, son autenticos autenticos


----------



## hijodeputa (21 Ene 2012)

No sé si alguien ha posteado el Whisky 12 años del Lidl (15 euritos) y de muy buena calidad, Single Malt.


----------



## currito (21 Ene 2012)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Crema de whisky queen margot, es igual que el baylys pero vale 4 veces menos.



una vez al año la poneb a 3 y pico y es el momento de comprarla para todo ese año 

¿hay panchis por aquí?


----------



## srrosa (21 Ene 2012)




----------



## jashita (21 Ene 2012)

los pañales de lidl la marca toujours , son los que yo uso con mi hija y estamos encantados, no tienen nada que envidiar a los dodot, y el paquete de 50 pañales no llega a los 8 euros


----------



## pirricos (22 Ene 2012)

Caballito_de_trolla. dijo:


> Pues yo no compro en el Ldl desde que el puto de *mi hermano entro a currar en el almacen* del ldl de valencia (pol. la reva), y me conto que *todos* los de allí son negros y machupichus.
> 
> 
> Puto país Perruno de comemierdas negros.



Y tu hermano qué es, negro o machupichu?


----------



## currito (22 Ene 2012)

jashita dijo:


> los pañales de lidl la marca toujours , son los que yo uso con mi hija y estamos encantados, no tienen nada que envidiar a los dodot, y el paquete de 50 pañales no llega a los 8 euros



cierto, he probado varias marcas y esos son los mejores.


----------



## pirricos (22 Ene 2012)

currito dijo:


> cierto, he probado varias marcas y esos son los mejores.



Se me hace duro imaginarme a Conan usando pañales. ¿qué talla usas? :::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## currito (22 Ene 2012)

pirricos dijo:


> Se me hace duro imaginarme a Conan usando pañales. ¿qué talla usas? :::XX::XX::XX:



hhahahhaaa eran para el hijo de Conan :XX:


----------



## flanagan (23 Ene 2012)

- Llave dinamométrica
- Trípode para reparar la bicicleta
- Lampara led de trabajo
- Soldador
- Encuadernadora de canutillo


----------



## Krazyel (23 Ene 2012)

Cualquier producto Silverstar, y las hamburguesas rústicas son las del pozo, la leche creo que es de grupo Celta, y tienen un queso de cabra riquísimo


----------



## mikasa (23 Ene 2012)

Las salchichas está muy bien, el roquefort, genial, hay ofertas de patatas a 1€ 5 kg, bastante buenas.
La salsa de tomate, muy buena, el pan recién hecho bueno y barato. el pan para hacer (no hace falta panificadora) lo haces normal y te queda buenísimo.
Las galletas, bien de precio y muy viciosas, chocolate.
El ron de miel está muy bien. Hay vinos bastante aceptables a buen precio.
Los quesitos, los yogurts con frutas.
El detergente. Tierra de gatos barata y es de la normal.


----------



## capital tali (24 Ene 2012)

El pan recién hecho yo no lo recomendaría en absoluto, es peor que el de gasolinera, en cambio tienen uno "alemán negro" que me gusta bastante.


----------



## vyk (24 Ene 2012)

capital tali dijo:


> El pan recién hecho yo no lo recomendaría en absoluto, es peor que el de gasolinera, en cambio tienen uno "alemán negro" que me gusta bastante.



¿Pero lo siguen teniendo? En el Lidl de al lado de mi casa dejaron de traerlo. A mi me encantaba.


----------



## papanata (24 Ene 2012)

Venga, otro producto que merece la pena, riquísimos hoygan!!!

LIDL Información al cliente


----------



## 4motion (24 Ene 2012)

papanata dijo:


> Venga, otro producto que merece la pena, riquísimos hoygan!!!
> 
> LIDL Información al cliente



Puede pasar que falle un autoclave de esterilizacion, pero ello no es imputable a LIDL que hace lo que debe al igual que muchos fabricantes de coches avisar a sus clientes o acaso ¿si lo subscribe VW o AUDI tiene mas valor? ::

Por cierto, los yogures naturales con azucar de caña, una delicia para el paladar y para el bolsillo hoyga.


----------



## Nikolos (24 Ene 2012)

En serio, ¿cuanto os paga lidl? Ya van 13 páginas de hilo!


----------



## rory (24 Ene 2012)

Naranjas y mandarinas se pudren en tres días. Es casi imposible, pero Lidl lo consigue. Los cocos, todos avinagrados.

La demás fruta y verdura es aceptable.


----------



## papanata (24 Ene 2012)

rory dijo:


> Naranjas y mandarinas se pudren en tres días. Es casi imposible, pero Lidl lo consigue. Los cocos, todos avinagrados.
> 
> La demás fruta y verdura es aceptable.



No entiendo cómo podéis comprar fruta y verdura en el LIDL o cualquier otro supermercado. Es una puta mierda.

Acercaros si tenéis ocasión a cualquier mercado. Yo tengo la suerte de poder ir los domingos a uno donde los vendedores son los propios agricultores y el precio y la calidad es bestial.


----------



## rory (24 Ene 2012)

papanata dijo:


> No entiendo cómo podéis comprar fruta y verdura en el LIDL o cualquier otro supermercado. Es una puta mierda.
> 
> Acercaros si tenéis ocasión a cualquier mercado. Yo tengo la suerte de poder ir los domingos a uno donde los vendedores son los propios agricultores y el precio y la calidad es bestial.



Yo tengo mi huerta

Pero las naranjas y mandarinas antes eran de muy buena calidad, pero últimamente una mierda.

Por lo demás, comprar en mercadillos a los agricultores es lo mejor que se puede hacer, como dices. Yo lo suelo hacer con los productos que no saco de la huerta, aunque el super está abierto siempre y el mercado una o dos veces por semana y solo por la mañana.


----------



## papanata (24 Ene 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Es un fallo que reconocen y actuan en consecuencia.... sin siquiera solicitar tickets, lo cual puede dar ideas a avispados; esto sin embargo, dudo que lo hiciesen todas las cadenas, que seguramente piensen que es más barato cubrir un par de posibles demandas que realizar un despliegue informativo.



Una cosa es que LIDL no tenga culpa ( que es verdad que no la tiene) y otra cosa es querer defenderlo de esa manera.

Estaría bonico que encima que te venden un producto en mal estado te pidieran el ticket para devolvero, por cierto, qué idea puede darle eso a un avispado?

Y si han hecho pública la noticia es porque se puede liar gorda si se da una hospitalización masiva por consumo de productos LIDL en mal estado, la bajada en sus ventas sería brutal

A LIDL le interesan los beneficios no los consumidores.


----------



## papanata (24 Ene 2012)

rory dijo:


> Yo tengo mi huerta
> 
> Pero las naranjas y mandarinas antes eran de muy buena calidad, pero últimamente una mierda.
> 
> Por lo demás, comprar en mercadillos a los agricultores es lo mejor que se puede hacer, como dices. Yo lo suelo hacer con los productos que no saco de la huerta, aunque el super está abierto siempre y el mercado una o dos veces por semana y solo por la mañana.



Qué suerte, en mi casa mi casa mi padre siempre ha cultivado en su huerta de todo y lo poco que nos faltaba nos lo daban los vecinos y viceversa.

Ahora que vivo sólo y lejos no veas cómo lo añoro.


----------



## starman (25 Ene 2012)

En Madrid hay una nave que se llama Lidl Factory, llevan todo lo que en el resto de tiendas no han podido vender, algunas cosas no merecen mucho la pena, pero en ocasiones rebajan bastante el precio.

En mi caso he comprado una pértiga para podar por 8€ y una compostadora por 15€, me consta que la compostadora valía 30€ en su momento. Si os pilla cerca de Parla, merece la paena darse una vuelta por allí.


----------



## Axouxere (26 Ene 2012)

De LIDL me gusta todo aquello que compro, pero bueno me quedo con los chocolates, a pesar de que los subieron a 1.59 € hace unos meses.
En estos momentos tengo abierta la página de Lidl Francia para comparar precios y tienen por ejemplo la pintura para radiadores a 2.79 € mientras que ese mismo producto que estará en oferta a partir de mañana aquí en España costará 3.49 €. Otros productos están al mismo precio.
LIDL France - lidl.fr


----------



## rory (26 Ene 2012)

papanata dijo:


> Qué suerte, en mi casa mi casa mi padre siempre ha cultivado en su huerta de todo y lo poco que nos faltaba nos lo daban los vecinos y viceversa.
> 
> Ahora que vivo sólo y lejos no veas cómo lo añoro.



la huertita es una maravilla, porporciona muchas satisfacciones: entretiene, tonifica musculatura, desarrolla aptitudes, nos hermana con la naturaleza, y nos regala sus frutos.

Yo la trabajo desde los 7 añitos y ahí sigo, pero nunca a nivel profesional, que eso sí que es duro de cojones y te deja el cuerpo deshecho para toda la vida.


----------



## 4motion (26 Ene 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> De LIDL me gusta todo aquello que compro, pero bueno me quedo con los chocolates, a pesar de que los subieron a 1.59 € hace unos meses.
> En estos momentos tengo abierta la página de Lidl Francia para comparar precios y tienen por ejemplo la pintura para radiadores a 2.79 € mientras que ese mismo producto que estará en oferta a partir de mañana aquí en España costará 3.49 €. Otros productos están al mismo precio.
> LIDL France - lidl.fr



Los chocolates de LIDL en especial uno de tiramisu marca Schogetten es mi perdicion, tengo aprovisonamiento para el Mad Max ::, por cierto ¿que tal esa pintura para radiadores? tengo que hacer un brico en los radiadores de casa y no se que tal acabado tendra ni para cuanto dara cada bote, tendria que pintar unos 7 radiadores de casa 4 grandes y 3 pequeños.

Pd: no me paga LIDL ninguna comision, compro lo que creo que es bueno.


----------



## Axouxere (26 Ene 2012)

4motion dijo:


> por cierto ¿que tal esa pintura para radiadores? tengo que hacer un brico en los radiadores de casa y no se que tal acabado tendra ni para cuanto dara cada bote, tendria que pintar unos 7 radiadores de casa 4 grandes y 3 pequeños.
> 
> Pd: no me paga LIDL ninguna comision, compro lo que creo que es bueno.



No conozco la pintura por usarla. Sólo hice una comparativa de precios al azar.


----------



## Diek (26 Ene 2012)

Hoy volvia el cargador de pilas con display, a 15€.








Y las nuevas pilas recargables son de baja autodescarga, un chollo, el paquete a 4€...


----------



## luis571 (29 Ene 2012)

acabo de dar un sorbo a la freeway o como se llame lo que mal imitia a la coca-cola, puaj que asco.... esto no sabe a coca-cola, sabe igual que las submarcas del carrefour...


----------



## vidarr (29 Ene 2012)

luis571 dijo:


> acabo de dar un sorbo a la freeway o como se llame lo que mal imitia a la coca-cola, puaj que asco.... esto no sabe a coca-cola, sabe igual que las submarcas del carrefour...



Deja de beber agua azucarada, sea del lidl o la coca esa, y te irá mejor.


----------



## Deibis (29 Ene 2012)

La panificadora, por supuesto


----------



## papanata (29 Ene 2012)

luis571 dijo:


> acabo de dar un sorbo a la freeway o como se llame lo que mal imitia a la coca-cola, puaj que asco.... esto no sabe a coca-cola, sabe igual que las submarcas del carrefour...



Si quieres que algo sepa como la coca cola, pues compra coca cola. Por cierto buen consejo el que te ha dado el forero sobre el agua azucarada.


----------



## caraculo (30 Ene 2012)

Mi novia y yo le llamamos "el rincon del gourmet de los pobres". Por 6 euros tienes un bogabante cojonudo que con un poco de arroz queda de muerte. Un pack de 6 pates variados (corzo al champam, jabali con champiñones, pato con trufas....) que no recuerdo el precio, pero que aun me quedan. Creo que compramos 3 packs.

El queso insuperable, de todas las variedades y muy pero que muy rico. Los callos con garbanzos insuperables.

Solo me salio mal una barra de dominadas que me costo 7 euros, pero porque mis pasillos son demasiado anchos para ella. No me fije en la medida del cacharro.

Como dicen por ahi, no es un sitio para hacer la compra diaria, pero para pasarte cada mes o dos meses a ver que hay rico esta cojonudo. 

Yo la caja de bombones, un pàr de bogavantes y 10 latas de callos pillo fijo. La cola barata que sabe a cocacola la voy a pillar tambien a modo de curiosidad, porque no me lo acabo de creer del todo.


----------



## vyk (30 Ene 2012)

Yo he probado la Freeway 0 y sin ser igual, se asemeja bastante a la Coca cola zero. Por lo menos, es la que más se le parece.


----------



## mokitochan (30 Ene 2012)

A mí me encantan las pizzas congeladas del Lidl (en comparación con cualquier otra congelada) además de tener cierta variedad.

En una comparativa de este mes de la OCU de a pizzas refrigeradas de jamón y queso, las del Lidl quedan las segundas en valoración calidad/precio.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> De LIDL me gusta todo aquello que compro, pero bueno me quedo con los chocolates, a pesar de que los subieron a 1.59 € hace unos meses.
> En estos momentos tengo abierta la página de Lidl *Francia* para *comparar precios* y tienen por ejemplo la pintura para radiadores a 2.79 € mientras que ese mismo producto que estará en oferta a partir de mañana aquí en España costará 3.49 €.* Otros productos están al mismo precio.*
> LIDL France - lidl.fr



Esas cosas me cabrean,  porque ellos tienen mayores salarios de media.
Y no te digo cuando voy a Alemania y miro precios...:ouch:
Incluso pagando lo mismo... salimos perdiendo.


----------



## Comio (30 Ene 2012)

No sé si está dicho ya, pero para el que le interesa, el sábado vuelven a vender la famosa Panificadora, 49,99€


----------



## kelsey (30 Ene 2012)

Krazyel dijo:


> Cualquier producto Silverstar, y las hamburguesas rústicas son las del pozo, la leche creo que es de grupo Celta, y tienen un queso de cabra riquísimo



La leche CELTA se vende también en el Aldi como La Vaquilla
y esta :baba:

Aquí te dejo la lista de la leche de marca blanca del Lidl 

Leche entera "Milbona" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) [/B](15.02965/S)
Leche condensada "Finessa" - Nestle España S.A. (Fabricado en la UE por SONEPA) 
Leche entera "Finessa" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) 15.2449/LU (Fábrica de Meira en Lugo) y 15.02965/S (Fábrica de Meruelo en Santander) En un mismo supermercado pueden aparecer ambas.
Leche semidesnatada "Finessa" - CSA - Francia (FR 64.348.100 CE) y Leite RIO (NºRGSA: 15.00344/C)
Leche desnatada "Finessa" - CSA - Francia (FR 64.348.100 CE) y Leite RIO (NºRGSA: 15.00344/C)

y el atún no me digáis que no le habéis probado 
Atún "Nixe" - Conservas Garavilla (Isabel) (NºRGSA: 12.00489/PO) y Salica
El otro día vino una oferta; de 4 euros que valía la lata grande bajo a 2,99 euros
GGRR tenemos latas hasta el mes que viene


----------



## kirlov (30 Ene 2012)

Es mejor preguntar que es lo que no sirve en lidl, porque calidad precio de lo que tienen que no es de todo, son los mejores sin duda, bazar incluido.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (30 Ene 2012)

Hombre pues yo me quedo con el Mercadona si es por relación calidad / precio...

Leche Covap a 52 centimos en algún otro supermercado?


----------



## Deibis (30 Ene 2012)

Comio dijo:


> No sé si está dicho ya, pero para el que le interesa, el sábado vuelven a vender la famosa Panificadora, 49,99€



En Alemania el dia 09.02 a 39.95€ :-D

Llevo meses esperando!!


----------



## Enteradilla (30 Ene 2012)

No sé si alguien lo ha comentado pero el cafe soluble Granaron está muy muy bueno y nada caro.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (30 Ene 2012)

Deibis dijo:


> En Alemania el dia 09.02 a 39.95€ :-D
> 
> Llevo meses esperando!!



Pero este no es el modelo bueno, creo. Ese tiene dos palas amasadoras, y la que sale ahora solo una, si no te corre prisa merece la pena esperar porque van alternando ambas.


----------



## Deibis (30 Ene 2012)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Pero este no es el modelo bueno, creo. Ese tiene dos palas amasadoras, y la que sale ahora solo una, si no te corre prisa merece la pena esperar porque van alternando ambas.



Cuál es la buena, la que tiene dos palas? En Alemania sale esa, que lo vi en el video.


----------



## currito (30 Ene 2012)

YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela dijo:


> Hombre pues yo me quedo con el Mercadona si es por relación calidad / precio...
> 
> Leche Covap a 52 centimos en algún otro supermercado?



En el Dia a 48


----------



## Chimpu (31 Ene 2012)

Alcampo la venden más barata, la he llegado a ver a 0,46 euros el litro de leche. Pero he apreciado unos "posos" raros al final del vaso.

La del LIDL ( desconozco si saldrá de la misma vaca, pastos o montañas que alcampo..) pero para el 0,50 o por ahi que vale la leche está muy bien, se nota que es calidad. 

La leche del DIA tampoco es mala opción, si me apuras mejor que la del mercadona.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (31 Ene 2012)

Deibis dijo:


> Cuál es la buena, la que tiene dos palas? En Alemania sale esa, que lo vi en el video.



Es mejor la de dos palas. Ya la sacarán, lo hacen un par de veces al año. 
De todas formas, también tienes la del Aldi, practicamente igual por lo que he oido. Y también la tienen a menudo.


----------



## Kamui (31 Ene 2012)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Es mejor la de dos palas. Ya la sacarán, lo hacen un par de veces al año.
> De todas formas, también tienes la del Aldi, practicamente igual por lo que he oido. Y también la tienen a menudo.



Entonces la que ponen en Hispanistán esta semana

LIDL

10€ más cara que en la Germania es la de dos palas y es la buena a comprar, no?


----------



## angek (31 Ene 2012)

CALEIDOSCOPIO dijo:


> Harina para hacer el pan con la panificadora que compre en el mismo LIDL, compra maestra con mayúsculas, ya no quiero otro pan y el ahorro es tremendo.




El pan con harina del Lidl es sólo el comienzo....

El foro del pan &bull; Página principal

..pero, a menos que trabaje usted en Endesa y su tiempo sea chatarra, no calculo un pan más barato -bondades aparte- que el del Día a un tercio de euro. 

El problema está en llamar pan a esa búrchit.

En cuanto a las panificadoras, realmente no hay mucha diferencia entre ellas, salvo la calidad de la cubeta. La presencia de teflón en estas máquinas camina en la cuerda floja de la legalidad. 

Pero, bueno, la gente fuma y eso.


----------



## Bdyan (31 Ene 2012)

La picada mixta de Lidl ya no lleva los % de grasa y magro como solia y en su lugar lleva fibra de trigo, fecula de patata y proteina de soja.... :-((


----------



## Axouxere (1 Feb 2012)

Comio dijo:


> No sé si está dicho ya, pero para el que le interesa, el sábado vuelven a vender la famosa Panificadora, 49,99€



¿Tiene alguna ventaja la panificadora con relación a hacer la masa con la Thermomix y meterla luego al horno normal?


----------



## erkritt (1 Feb 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿Tiene alguna ventaja la panificadora con relación a hacer la masa con la Thermomix y meterla luego al horno normal?



A favor:
- La comodidad. Pones los ingredientes y te olvidas.
- El precio, sale más económico el uso de la panificadora que usar el horno. El volumen a calentar en este último caso es brutal.

En contra:
- La forma del pan es como el pan del molde. Aunque la textura es como el normal.
- Te zampas una hogaza de 700g en un plis plas. Cosa que no haces cuando haces barras alargadas.


----------



## gurrumino (1 Feb 2012)

Chimpu dijo:


> Alcampo la venden más barata, la he llegado a ver a 0,46 euros el litro de leche. Pero he apreciado unos "posos" raros al final del vaso.
> 
> La del LIDL ( desconozco si saldrá de la misma vaca, pastos o montañas que alcampo..) pero para el 0,50 o por ahi que vale la leche está muy bien, se nota que es calidad.
> 
> La leche del DIA tampoco es mala opción, si me apuras mejor que la del mercadona.



¿ Pastos o montañas ? , se te ha ido la bola o algo, hamijo .


----------



## Gran Shurmano (1 Feb 2012)

señoritatrixie dijo:


> Es la misma que tengo yo, tiene dos palas. La compré hace casi tres años y como el primer dia oiga!! dos panes semanales,desde entonces solo compro pan cuando me tengo que hacer bocatas para las escursiones.



Ok, gracias por la aclaracion
Pues en el folleto habla de pala amasadora, en singular.ienso:
De todas formas, iré el sábado a echar un vistazo a primera hora, porque si es la buena me la pillo.


----------



## papanata (3 Feb 2012)

Hola chicos, ayer fui al LIDL a comprar los famosos yogures naturales con azucar de caña.

La verdad que no están mal pero prefiero comprarlos naturales y endulzarlos yo con miel, por cierto, dos Porches Cayenne en el aparcamiento.

Hace tiempo que veo bastante más gente en el los supermercados DIA, LIDL y ALDI, conocidos mios incluídos, de los que hasta hace poco se creían superiores por comprar en Mercabrona ( yo también compro pero no me sube el ego)


----------



## apeche2000 (3 Feb 2012)

*bajo coste*

Yo no me fio de los lacteos de bajo coste. Siempre he pensado que los abaratan a base de comprar las partidas con mas contaminación. Si ya de por si los lacteos no ecológicos son dañinos para la salud, los low-cost deben estar llenos de químicos y hormonas


----------



## papanata (3 Feb 2012)

apeche2000 dijo:


> Yo no me fio de los lacteos de bajo coste. Siempre he pensado que los abaratan a base de comprar las partidas con mas contaminación. Si ya de por si los lacteos no ecológicos son dañinos para la salud, los low-cost deben estar llenos de químicos y hormonas



Pues para mí no existen lo que tú llamas lácteos low cost.

Hay dos tipos de lácteos, en los que pagas la marca y en los que no pagas la marca, porque sea cual sea la marca blanca de yogurth o leche todas se mueven en el mismo rango de precios.

http://www.ocu.org/site_images/PressPdf/analisis-leche-entera.pdf

Observa dónde se encuentran grandes marcas como central lechera asturiana, RAM, Renny Picot o Puleva


----------



## kirlov (3 Feb 2012)

La espuma de afeitar, ojo espuma no gel es acojonante lo mejor que he probado.


----------



## arag0rn (3 Feb 2012)

Estoy mirando para comprarme la panificadora de mañana. Al final es la de 2 palas o no?En el folleto no lo pone muy claro. 
Gracias a todos.


----------



## YyoMeReiaDeMiAbuela_borrado (4 Feb 2012)

currito dijo:


> En el Dia a 48



Es más barata pero no es COVAP ni de coña, está malísima, la del Mercadona es insuperable, y así como muchísimos productos: el pan especialmente, los embutidos, y cosas nuevas como el salvado de avena (está buenísimo) y sus nuevas barritas de muesli.

A mi ya me han ganado, larga vida a Mercadona, por algo factura 16000 millones y Día 5000, aunque todavía me quedo con algunas cosas del Alcampo, jamón serrano a 9.4! para pecar del credo lonchafinista sin ser irremediable xD


----------



## viasa (4 Feb 2012)

arag0rn dijo:


> Estoy mirando para comprarme la panificadora de mañana. Al final es la de 2 palas o no?En el folleto no lo pone muy claro.
> Gracias a todos.



Es la de dos palas, exterior blanca.
Pide la factura para posibles reclamaciones, a mí el mismo modelo en negro una me ha durado seis meses a uso diario.
En Guadalajara el preparado esta a 1,45 € esperate lo ponen a 0.90 € en oferta.
Estas navidades en el Albert de Praga la harina de fuerza a 0.16 € el kilo.

Un saludo

Manuel


----------



## rory (4 Feb 2012)

Chimpu dijo:


> Alcampo la venden más barata, la he llegado a ver a 0,46 euros el litro de leche. Pero he apreciado unos "posos" raros al final del vaso.
> 
> La del LIDL ( desconozco si saldrá de la misma vaca, pastos o montañas que alcampo..) pero para el 0,50 o por ahi que vale la leche está muy bien, se nota que es calidad.
> 
> La leche del DIA tampoco es mala opción, si me apuras mejor que la del mercadona.



Si os venden leche a medio euro el litro imaginad qué calidad tendrá...seguramente no será ni leche.

No entiendo cómo podeis beber esa mierda purulenta.


----------



## D-Fens (4 Feb 2012)

Vamos a ver, lo que hay dentro de un brick de 50cts NO ES LECHE, es agua con una cierta concentración de leche en polvo... no tengo el dato exacto pero los ganaderos están vendiendo ahora el litro de leche a unos 30cts, el que piense que lo puede comprar a 50cts (después de haber pasado por todo el proceso de transporte-UHT-envasado, sumando los beneficios de la lechera y del super donde lo compra) es que no tiene 2 dedos de frente. Pero bueno, allá cada uno.


----------



## Diek (4 Feb 2012)

rory dijo:


> Si os venden leche a medio euro el litro imaginad qué calidad tendrá...seguramente no será ni leche.
> 
> No entiendo cómo podeis beber esa mierda purulenta.



Los hipermercados se pueden permitir el lujo de vender ciertos productos "reclamo" a precio de coste, como la leche, o el aceite...asi la gente piensa que realmente todo es igual de barato, cuando en otros productos es donde te la clavan.


----------



## apeche2000 (4 Feb 2012)

viasa dijo:


> Es la de dos palas, exterior blanca.
> Pide la factura para posibles reclamaciones, a mí el mismo modelo en negro una me ha durado seis meses a uso diario.
> En Guadalajara el preparado esta a 1,45 € esperate lo ponen a 0.90 € en oferta.
> Estas navidades en el Albert de Praga la harina de fuerza a 0.16 € el kilo.
> ...



A mi me parece que los productos de lidl son tan competitivos en precio (los silvercrest y demas no-alimenticios) porque no les hacen un puñetero control de calidad, por mas que les pongan TUV y rollos en aleman de que es de mucha calidad y tal . Es por eso que encontraras comentarios glorificando su calidad, y otros como este : 6 meses para un electro es una kk, por mas que sea de uso diario.

A mi una báscula de baño silver crest me duró menos de 6 meses (encima no guardé la factura). 

Si quieres algo que te dure seguro, mejor la marca de toda la vida


----------



## reydmus (4 Feb 2012)

En el lidl venden unas botellas de leche fresca por unos 80 centimos que es gloria pura.

Eso si, es entera y se nota.


----------



## papanata (4 Feb 2012)

Diek dijo:


> Los hipermercados se pueden permitir el lujo de vender ciertos productos "reclamo" a precio de coste, como la leche, o el aceite...asi la gente piensa que realmente todo es igual de barato, cuando en otros productos es donde te la clavan.



Cierto, aún así si lees la comparativa de leches que he puesto más arriba, hay algunas que tienen indicios ( columna de furosina) de añadir leche en polvo.

Una de ellas es Carrefour Discount, la Carrefour no discount sale bien parada, pero flipa con las otras dos PULEVA y RAM.

También es importante saber que aunque la leche provenga de COVAP, eso no quiere decir que sea la misma leche que COVAP. Si miras la misma comparativa se puede llegar a la conclusión que COVAP vende con su marca la leche más fresca mientras que le deja a HACENDADO la menos fresca.



apeche2000 dijo:


> A mi me parece que los productos de lidl son tan competitivos en precio (los silvercrest y demas no-alimenticios) porque no les hacen un puñetero control de calidad, por mas que les pongan TUV y rollos en aleman de que es de mucha calidad y tal . Es por eso que encontraras comentarios glorificando su calidad, y otros como este : 6 meses para un electro es una kk, por mas que sea de uso diario.
> 
> A mi una báscula de baño silver crest me duró menos de 6 meses (encima no guardé la factura).
> 
> Si quieres algo que te dure seguro, mejor la marca de toda la vida



Al menos la garantía de LIDL responde bastante bien en ese sentido. Otras marcas te marean dándote largas y haciéndote mil perrerías. 

Lo de que no les hacen un puñetero control de calidad a sus productos... no coment :8:

Estoy contigo, lo mejor es gastarse mil pavos en una SONY Bravia ( la compra no fue mia) y que pasados justos dos años y fuera de garantía se le joda el sintonizador interno. 

Yo directamente le compré otro y lo conecte por HDMI pero una persona mayor directamente lo lleva al servicio técnico y lo clavan vivo.


----------



## papanata (4 Feb 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> En el lidl venden unas botellas de leche fresca por unos 80 centimos que es gloria pura.
> 
> Eso si, es entera y se nota.



No la he probado, pero la que es gloria pura es la que viene alguna lechería de tu localidad o cercana a ella. Esa que venden en supermercados o pequeñas tiendas que viene en bolsas de plástico y caduca a los 3 días.


----------



## The man (4 Feb 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> En el lidl venden unas botellas de leche fresca por unos 80 centimos que es gloria pura.
> 
> Eso si, es entera y se nota.



Claro que se nota: es leche, no un sucedaneo. Es entera y pasterizada. La leche uperisada entera tiene un pase. La semidesnatada (leche entera con agua) y la desnatada (agua con leche semidesnatada) son líquidos que se beben, pero no son leche.


----------



## chris9030 (4 Feb 2012)

Cosas que suelo comprar en el lidl:

-Yogures con azúcar de caña
-Mantequilla
-Cereales integrales con frutos rojos
-Salsas de tomate (hay de muchos tipos)
-Conservas de setas
-Mostaza de dijon (de buenísima calidad)
-Chocolates
-Varitas de salmón congeladas
-Cosas del bazar: desde herramientas hasta muebles (todos me han salido buenísimos)
-De vez en cuando traen un aceite de oliva virgen arbequina increíble
-Productos de limpieza

Me dejo muchas cosas, pero estas nunca faltan cuando voy.


----------



## Diek (5 Feb 2012)

The man dijo:


> Claro que se nota: es leche, no un sucedaneo. Es entera y pasterizada. La leche uperisada entera tiene un pase. La semidesnatada (leche entera con agua) y la desnatada (agua con leche semidesnatada) son líquidos que se beben, pero no son leche.



Entonces de la desnatada baja en lactosa que me tengo que tomar yo ahora (dieta) ni hablamos, no?


----------



## Guanotopía (5 Feb 2012)

Diek dijo:


> Entonces de la desnatada baja en lactosa que me tengo que tomar yo ahora (dieta) ni hablamos, no?



Un vaso de agua con un chorrito de leche tendrá el mismo sabor y te saldrá más barato.


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Feb 2012)

A mí los del LIDL me han quitado este año las conservas de mazorquitas de maiz. Al menos fui en enero, no estaban y me dijeron que no les estaban llegado. :´(

Las de Alcampo, no me convecen. Las de mercadona :vomito:

No he ido a ver si tienen en el ALDI.


----------



## The man (5 Feb 2012)

Diek dijo:


> Entonces de la desnatada baja en lactosa que me tengo que tomar yo ahora (dieta) ni hablamos, no?



Como te dice el otro forero, sale a cuenta un vaso de agua con unas gotas de leche. Lo mejor será la leche de soja que tiene buena proteina.


----------



## goguito (19 Feb 2012)

lo subo ,en un estudio q han hecho hace poco sobre panhales han salido en primer lugar los del Lildl::


----------



## combuilder (19 Feb 2012)

goguito dijo:


> lo subo ,en un estudio q han hecho hace poco sobre panhales han salido en primer lugar los del Lildl::



enlace al estudio, please!!


----------



## currito (19 Feb 2012)

Doy fe que los del LIDL son los mejores del mercado.En este tema sí que no miro, pa mi hijo lo mejor y habiendo probado de todo al final nos quedamos con estos.


----------



## goguito (19 Feb 2012)

Aquí está: 

La OCU analiza los pañales de bebé y el resultado es sorprendente


----------



## tempore (19 Feb 2012)

goguito dijo:


> Aquí está:
> 
> La OCU analiza los pañales de bebé y el resultado es sorprendente



muy interesante, gracias!!

Mi hijo estuvo gastando de deliplus 'mercadona' durante 6 meses, pero después tuve que pasar a dodot, porque acababa siempre meando el pijama, la cuna....


----------



## angek (19 Feb 2012)

The man dijo:


> Lo mejor será la leche de soja que tiene buena proteina.




Discrepo (Discrepamos). 

DISCOVERY DSALUD

Aunque no a favor de las proteínas lácteas. 


Es normal que, tras el enorme contingente de cultivos de soja y maíz de las dos últimas décadas, ahora nos la quieran meter hasta por LA CULO.


----------



## Thom son (20 Feb 2012)

angek dijo:


> Discrepo (Discrepamos).
> 
> DISCOVERY DSALUD
> 
> ...




¡Jooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!

LLevo una decena de años desayunando soja y tomando tofu de vez en cuando. Mañana tiro la de la despensa. Me he leído todo el informe::8::´(

Pa matarlos. ¿Y que dice la OMS? ¿O no saben no contestan?

PD: con este "alimento" el cianuro caerá pronto en desuso para usos habituales:

- Cariño, te he preparado tu taza de café con soja. También te he frito el tofu. Recuerda que con salsa de soja está mas bueno


----------



## angek (21 Feb 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> ¡Jooooderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> LLevo una decena de años desayunando soja y tomando tofu de vez en cuando. Mañana tiro la de la despensa. Me he leído todo el informe::8::´(
> 
> ...



...La maldita punta del iceberg, querido conforero.

La alimentación industrial moderna, según se dice, es la culpable de que ésta sea la primera generación que va a vivir menos que sus padres. 

Digamos que hemos vendido el alma al diablo. 

Y añado, ya con indignación sudorosa, tantísimo cáncer no puede venir sólo del microondas ni del flúor ni del tabaco.


----------



## JoseII (21 Feb 2012)

Hace unas semanas pusieron de oferta unos calamares a la romana, leyendo la etiqueta estaban producidos en Galicia, los probamos y estan buenos...., para estar en estas tierras salvajes

También las naranjas, la semana pasada 3 kg 1€, venían de Valencia y estaban mezcladas en las bolsas de zumo y mesa. Muy buenas


----------



## Thom son (21 Feb 2012)

angek dijo:


> ...La maldita punta del iceberg, querido conforero.
> 
> La alimentación industrial moderna, según se dice, es la culpable de que ésta sea la primera generación que va a vivir menos que sus padres.
> 
> ...




No jodas con lo del microondas. Será si metes la cabeza dentro

PD: por cierto, pásate por el hilo "Cariño, te he preparado una taza de soja caliente" que cuestionan la veracidad de la fuente que has puesto. Me pareció importante divulgar su contenido y abrí hilo.


----------



## starman (21 Feb 2012)

Salchichas frankfurt de cualquier tamaño o estilo, están buenas todas.


----------



## Deibis (21 Feb 2012)

Pues ya tengo la panificadora. Pille la última de milagro. Y es una gozada. Por 0,74€ que vale el kilo de las mezclas te haces dos panes de 750 gramos para toda la semana. Por lo hablar de las bases para pizza... Con el programa de la mermelada no estoy del todo contento pero lo que salió puede quedar bien para hacer unos yogures.

Compra imprescindible. Ahorras dinero y mejor calidad. 40 euros muy bien invertidos.


----------



## herreriko (24 Feb 2012)

yo al lidl voy muchas veces:

me gusta mucho el zumo ese de naranja manzana etc de solevita, vale 1 pavo el litro y medio.

los productos del tequito tambien son muy buenos y muy baratos.

LAS CORTEZAS DE TRIGO CON ENVASE FEISIMO, SABEN IGUAL QUE LOS BOCABITS!!! 

las patatas fritas jumbo. son caras pero estan ricas: 1 pavo 750 gramos.

luego todo el tema de latas etc esta tambien mas barato

ofertas de 30% descuento, o las pizzas a un euro cuando normalmente valen 1,75 (tratoria alfredo)

salchichas alemanas

hay muy buenos productos. tambien hablan bien de los chocolates pero nunca los he probado proque no soy demasiado goloso.

las yonkilatas burgen pils tambien masmolan


----------



## Enterao (24 Feb 2012)

el champu anticaspa del lidl con climbazole , lo llevo probando un mes y parece que va bien, al parecer el climbazole es como el ketoconazol del de farmacia ...y es mucho mas barato...

desde luego es el unico sitio donde venden un champu con ese ingrediente farmaceutico..

debrian vender tambien uno con el ketoconazol a ese precio..


----------



## noinversor (24 Feb 2012)

Tomate en lata Tomcoex, fabricado en Extremadura por cierto. 32 cts la lata pequeña.
Leche fresca.
Yogures.
Espinacas congeladas. Muy buenas , con poca agua, no como otras marcas que son todo hielo .
Fresas congeladas.
Chocolate.
Harinas de pan, tanto premezcla como harina de fuerza sin más.
Pasta.
Migas de bacalao salado.



No recomiendo las legumbres cocidas ,salen tirando a duras y con los hollejos bastos.


----------



## currito (24 Feb 2012)

las "bratwurst" alemanas están de muerte!


----------



## angek (24 Feb 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> No jodas con lo del microondas. Será si metes la cabeza dentro
> 
> PD: por cierto, pásate por el hilo "Cariño, te he preparado una taza de soja caliente" que cuestionan la veracidad de la fuente que has puesto. Me pareció importante divulgar su contenido y abrí hilo.




Acabo de leerlo. 

Aunque el enlace lo puse a modo de introducción, tienen toda la razón en desconfiar de esa página.

Me temo que los internautas somos unos sufridores buscadores y nuestro empeño divulgativo consiste en comprobar, buscar, leer, magufear, preguntar para que al final, nos quedemos con la lógica y el sentido común. 

Y para el respaldo de éstas, el refranero, que es el diario de Petete de las lógicas y sentidos comunes patrios, me ha regalado temazos como.. "Más vale malo conocido" y "No por mucho madrugar".


----------



## Enterao (24 Feb 2012)

pregunta > se podria usar la panificadora esa como un minihorno por ejemplo para asar un minipollo o no ? hackeando el termostato algo _ ? cest posible ?


----------



## 4motion (24 Feb 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pregunta > se podria usar la panificadora esa como un minihorno por ejemplo para asar un minipollo o no ? hackeando el termostato algo _ ? cest posible ?



Espero que pagases puntualmente el ultimo recibo del seguro del hogar. :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## noinversor (24 Feb 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pregunta > se podria usar la panificadora esa como un minihorno por ejemplo para asar un minipollo o no ? hackeando el termostato algo _ ? cest posible ?



La panificadora es un minihorno, pero de muy poca potencia . Vale para guisar cosas que no requieran mucho calor , sopas, pescados,cosas así. Busca en Google "guisos panificadora" y verás que hay un montón de gente que lo hace .


----------



## Kamui (24 Feb 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> *Tomate en lata Tomcoex*, fabricado en Extremadura por cierto. 32 cts la lata pequeña.
> Leche fresca.
> Yogures.
> Espinacas congeladas. Muy buenas , con poca agua, no como otras marcas que son todo hielo .
> ...



Yo ese hace mucho que no lo veo, con lo bueno que estaba. Y encima soy extremeño, lo que tendría narices si lo siguen vendiendo en los lidl de fuera.


----------



## noinversor (24 Feb 2012)

Kamui dijo:


> Yo ese hace mucho que no lo veo, con lo bueno que estaba. Y encima soy extremeño, lo que tendría narices si lo siguen vendiendo en los lidl de fuera.



Pues en el centro lo venden desde hace meses. :


----------



## Enterao (24 Feb 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> La panificadora es un minihorno, pero de muy poca potencia . Vale para guisar cosas que no requieran mucho calor , sopas, pescados,cosas así. Busca en Google "guisos panificadora" y verás que hay un montón de gente que lo hace .



entonces veo mas lonchafinista comprar un minihorno que por 30 euros tienes ..

ahi si puedes asar pollos y hacer pan tambien..


----------



## noinversor (24 Feb 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> entonces veo mas lonchafinista comprar un minihorno que por 30 euros tienes ..
> 
> ahi si puedes asar pollos y hacer pan tambien..



No te digo que no.

La panificadora tiene la ventaja de que no tienes que amasar ni remover las mermeladas, ya lo hace la máquina.
Si quieres hornear , está preparada para hornear masas (fermentadas o tipo bizcocho, salen las dos bien ). Para cualquier otra cosa no está pensada y para piezas de carne realmente no vale.


----------



## Slavisa (30 Mar 2012)

Mañana barbacoa de gas, 80 euros

Mi terracita está pidiendo algo así, pero tengo algunas dudas: 

qué las diferencia de las clásicas de carbón? en principio son más limpias y no se tarda tanto en preparar las brasas, pero es igual el sabor? 

se supone que funcionan con una bombona no? valen las de butano?

por lo visto funcionan con piedra volcánica o "briquetas" cerámicas

se agradecen experiencias, saludos!


----------



## Enterao (30 Mar 2012)

lo mejor es la leña , despues el carbon y despues el gas y despues electrico que son raros pero hay (yo tengo uno mini)--

de gas es igual que si lo haces directo al quemador de tu cocina de gas ...


----------



## Radikallibre (30 Mar 2012)

Mañana sábado franciscaner a 0,89€


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2012)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Mañana sábado franciscaner a 0,89€



Mañana me acerco a por unas cuantas.


----------



## vyk (30 Mar 2012)

Por cierto, está en promoción un jamón ibérico de cebo (6,5-7,5 Kg) a 66 euros (10,16 euros/kg aprox.) A los entendidos en jamones ¿qué os parece?

Y también hay una pulidora recargable para coche por 29 euros. ¿Qué tal una de éstas para los pequeños rascazos del coche? Había pensado comprar al menos el kit eliminador de arañazos (6,99 euros)


----------



## Radikallibre (30 Mar 2012)

Radikallibre dijo:


> Mañana sábado franciscaner a 0,89€



Por lo menos en el que tengo cerca de casa.


----------



## Saryon (17 Abr 2012)

up!!!!!!!!


----------



## angek (17 Abr 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> No te digo que no.
> 
> La panificadora tiene la ventaja de que no tienes que amasar ni remover las mermeladas, ya lo hace la máquina.
> Si quieres hornear , está preparada para hornear masas (fermentadas o tipo bizcocho, salen las dos bien ). Para cualquier otra cosa no está pensada y para piezas de carne realmente no vale.





Hay que contar con el consumo eléctrico. Supongo que la breader no estará las 4 horas en su pico de consumo, pero... que son 4 horas. 

Y, la mayoría, si no se usa el programa personalizado, tienen algún par de horicas más con relente de calor, para que el pan permanezca calentico. 



El minihorno, si está bien sellado (todo tiene que ser bueno en esta vida) no gasta más de 40 minutos llenarlo de pan. 

Estoy hablando de meter 2 kilos. Y, si me disculpan, está mucho -lots- mas bueno. De verdad. 

Y en la panificator no se pueden hacer pidsas, para los ninios. 




Aunque hacer pan es un coñazo tamaño Albacete.


----------



## enladrillador (17 Abr 2012)

Todo lo de la linea Deluxe es bueno, y los productos de importación también.

Lo que no puede comprarse es carne...


----------



## tasator (17 Abr 2012)

Los yogures griegos, tanto naturales como con fresa... excelentes.


----------



## Sapristi (17 Abr 2012)

Tengo uno cerca de casa Lidl y soy asiduo, así que ahí va un tochete :
Soy contrario a comprar frutas,verduras y carne en los supers y los hipers, 
Así que haré campaña: mejor (en precio y sobretodo en calidad) en la tienda de barrio y mejor aún en los mercados.
En el Lidl, la calidad de estos es muy irregular, a veces hay algo de carne fresca que merece la pena. 
Pero no he comido un tomate o una manzana de allí que valga la pena.

En lo que sí vale la pena el Lidl es en los productos envasados.
Como ya han dicho, los chocolates. Con un montón de variedades y precios. Hay uno de almedras que está buenísimo.
También el tema de las galletas, bizcochos, galletas de chocolate,,, buenos precios y hay auténtticas delicias.
Los yogures, esos de medio litro, los de melocotón a mí me encantany los naturales sin azucar o con azucar de caña, 
buen precio y están muy bien. Pero con lo que estamos enganchados en casa es con los flanes, de huevo y sobretodo, el flan de queso, tremendo.
El queso cambembert, las salchichas gordas (que harían girar 360º la cabeza de Flanders)francfurt, la mantequilla 
es lo que más me gusta de esa nevera.
También la cerveza de importación, tipo paulaner, por ejemplo, está muy buena.
La cocacola no está cara. Las galletas maría, en mi casa no faltan, allí están tiradas de precio.
Hay unas galletas, como para canapés grandotes, cuadradas, un poco saladas, que son también un vicio y están tiradas.
Latas de aceitunas, de pepinillos, las patatas fritas, nachos snacks ,,, lo cierto es que en el género _chorradas que suben la cuenta_, 
el Lidl en calidad-precio está muy bien
El papel higiénico no es fácil encontrarlo más barato que allí. Y lo cierto es también los compro la leche , 
los huevos, el aceite de girasol y hasta el pan. Yo soy de buen paladar y estoy vivo.


----------



## D-Fens (17 Abr 2012)

La Paulaner bien pero la cerveza "de la casa" (no recuerdo el nombre, voy muy poco al LiDL) a mí me parece bastante flojilla... está bastante mejor (para mi gusto) la de Mercadona, que tampoco recuerdo el nombre pero la venden como "cerveza de abadía", botellines de 20ml.

El muesli de choco está bastante bueno, en eso os doy la razón. No mejor que el Hacendado, pero está bueno


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (17 Abr 2012)

señoritatrixie dijo:


> *El muesli, para mi gusto le da 100 patadas al del dia o al del mencabrona costando lo mismo*, los yogures desnatados con fruta en pack de 8 linessa, el chocolate con avellanas y pasas, la pasta fresca enrollada para hacer pizza. las harinas premezcladas para hacer pan, algunos helados, los ajos.



Te doy la razon al 100%. El mejor muesli que he comido. Yo compro el de "fruit, seeds and nuts". La marca creo que se llama Mastercrumble o algo asi. Estan tan buenos que se pueden comer a palo seco. Con yogur lo he probado y no me ha gustado.


----------



## DPCHera (17 Abr 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> La Paulaner bien pero la cerveza "de la casa" (no recuerdo el nombre, voy muy poco al LiDL) a mí me parece bastante flojilla... está bastante mejor (para mi gusto) la de Mercadona, que tampoco recuerdo el nombre pero la venden como "cerveza de abadía", botellines de 20ml.
> 
> El muesli de choco está bastante bueno, en eso os doy la razón. No mejor que el Hacendado, pero está bueno



ah pues yo soy fan fan del muesli de mercadona, y la cerveza esa que comentas a veces pienso en cambiar a ver si me entra alguna pero nada, a mi me quitan la Mahou y me matan.


----------



## D-Fens (17 Abr 2012)

DPCHera dijo:


> ah pues yo soy fan fan del muesli de mercadona, y la cerveza esa que comentas a veces pienso en cambiar a ver si me entra alguna pero nada, a mi me quitan la Mahou y me matan.



A mí es que me gustan todas  

De lo que hay en Mercadona para mí las mejores son la Alhambra 1925 y la San Miguel Selecta - casualmente, son las dos más caras... así que cuando tengo que pillar "en masa" a veces tiro por esa "de abadía", que es bastante barata y está buena, o por la Voll Damm doble malta que está aún mejor. Y la alemana del LiDL me pareció peor que cualquiera de estas, la verdad.


----------



## klenow (17 Abr 2012)

En LIDL me quedo con:
-Lácteos.
-Algunos quesos (normalitos pero bien de precio)
-Ofertas de bazar
-Las botellas de cerveza (tienen unas cajas con botellas de cristal, con chapa a rosca, que no están nada mal)
-Los productos de droguería (hay una crema que, costando dos duros, obtuvo una nota excelente en una comparativa alemana) y limpieza. 
-Algunos licores: el licor de whiskey, sacado del congelador entra bien. Yo una vez compre un Calvados en la semana francesa que no estaba mal (para un recién iniciado... que luego los calvados buenos se cotizan más caros que los buenos whiskys de malta...). Algún ron, whisky o ginebra baratos, yo los compraba para sangrías y alguna vez que se presento gente en casa y no tenia primeras marcas le metimos algún lingotazo y el ron estaba bien... el whisky y la ginebra, se quedan para sangría. 
-Las galletas tampoco están mal. Mucho más baratas que primeras marcas y en sabor no son muy distintas (personalmente, hoy en día casi toda la bollería industrial me sabe igual...).
Saludos


----------



## Coronel_lelo (17 Abr 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Te doy la razon al 100%. El mejor muesli que he comido. Yo compro el de "fruit, seeds and nuts". La marca creo que se llama Mastercrumble o algo asi. Estan tan buenos que se pueden comer a palo seco. Con yogur lo he probado y no me ha gustado.



Cachis, he ido hoy al Lidl y he estado a puntísimo de comprarlo pero me he echado para atrás no sé por qué.

Yo del Lidl compro religiosamente ciertas cosas: leche (milbona), queso Gouda (milbona), el queso de cabra que tienen que viene como con dos bandejitas unidas y cosicas que traen de la semana asiática.


----------



## angek (19 Abr 2012)

Coloboc dijo:


> Mi lista de Lidl:
> -Yogur en botella natural (sospecho que es griego verdadero)
> -Mantequilla
> -Queso curado "Roncero" y de cabra
> ...





Disculpe: ¿_Griego verdadero_ quiere decir que lo hacen en aquella afortunada región?.


----------



## Gran Shurmano (19 Abr 2012)

Galletas tipo Digestive de soja y naranja. Indistinguibles de las originales (incluso si las ves juntas) y mitad de precio.

Galletas tipo Principe rellenas de chocolate negro ,y las galletas tambien con chocolate en la masa. Una pasada.:baba:

Regalices, gominolas, nubes...de Haribo, en bolsas grandes. Muy baratas.

Yogures de kilo. Buenisimos el de vainilla y el griego. Ademas de los naturales con azucar de caña.

Zumo de naranja exprimido refrigerado. 

Masa de hojaldre fresca.

Comida mejicana marca el Tequito. 

Pastillas 5 en 1 para el lavavajillas.

El bloque de Foie, además lo ponen en oferta de vez en cuando.

Productos de bazar. En general BBB.


----------



## klenow (19 Abr 2012)

Otra cosa que recuerdo: 
La pizza "marinera" del LIDL... la verdad es que por el precio que tiene estaba bien buena (no se si habrá cambiado en el tiempo que llevo fuera...) y venia con bastantes ingredientes bien repartidos. No la tenían siempre, al menos en el LIDL en el que compraba.


----------



## Gürtelito (20 Abr 2012)

Coloboc dijo:


> Creo que es el que mas parece a griego o bulgaro. No puedo confirmar a ciencia cierta que esta hecho en Grecia con los fermentos griegos, son mis suposiciones, en botella solo en griego (en otras idiomas-no) pone "consumir en 2-3 dias", caracteristico de yougurt-kefir natural. Los yogures griegos, bulgaros, rusos se parecen mucho en sabor, no saben a nata batida, tienen un sabor acido bastante especial, el yogurt estilo griego de Nestle no tiene este "acidez". Busque por codigo de barras en la botella (20162009), y no se el pais de producto ya que codigos 20-29 son reservados para uso local (tiendas/supermercados) (Food-Info.net : ¿Se puede determinar el origen (país) de un producto a través del código de barras?).



Además de venir etiquetado en griego la parte donde viene donde lo hacen, para acabar en alemán.

Una cosa muy rara.


----------



## srrosa (21 Abr 2012)

Yo era un yonki de los botes de tomate TOMCOEX, y en mi LDL han dejado de venderlos... ¿qué ha pasado en los vuestros, se siguen viendo? o ha ido desgraciadamente a pique la empresa (extremeña)?


----------



## Iron IQ (21 Abr 2012)

No se si alguien de esta cadena pasa por este foro, podrían notar que los clientes tienen opiniones distintas a las que les hacen tomar decisiones tan malas como la de dejar de vender la pasta de tomate de Tomcoex.


----------



## dmb001 (22 Abr 2012)

La verdad es que los productos frescos del Lidl no valen una mierda y lo BBB es excelente si lo que pretendemos es tener el colesterol por las nubes.

Habría que ver de dónde sacan la materia prima para tener todos esos productos lácteos tan baratos. Me juego 1 leuro que utilizan leche de la zona de Chernobil. No digo ná y lo digo tó.


----------



## angek (22 Abr 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> También compro la lejía con jabón.




Ya que estamos consumiendo responsablemente, al igual que los yogures con frutas son iguales a yogures naturales añadiéndoles usted mismo la fruta, la lejía con detergente es igual a lejía normal con un poco de Mistol....


----------



## reydmus (22 Abr 2012)

dmb001 dijo:


> La verdad es que los productos frescos del Lidl no valen una mierda y lo BBB es excelente si lo que pretendemos es tener el colesterol por las nubes.
> 
> Habría que ver de dónde sacan la materia prima para tener todos esos productos lácteos tan baratos. Me juego 1 leuro que utilizan leche de la zona de Chernobil. No digo ná y lo digo tó.



Pues yo la fruta y verdura la veo de buena calidad no como el mercadona que parece toda recien recogida de la basura.


----------



## tasator (22 Abr 2012)

dmb001 dijo:


> La verdad es que los productos frescos del Lidl no valen una mierda y lo BBB es excelente si lo que pretendemos es tener el colesterol por las nubes.
> 
> *Habría que ver de dónde sacan la materia prima para tener todos esos productos lácteos tan baratos. Me juego 1 leuro que utilizan leche de la zona de Chernobil. No digo ná y lo digo tó*.



Para que te vayas haciendo una idea, y de paso vayas soltando el euro que te has jugado:




Leche entera "Milbona" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) (15.02965/S)
Leche condensada "Finessa" - Nestle España S.A. (Fabricado en la UE por SONEPA) (NºRGSA: 15.00337/PO)
Leche entera "Finessa" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) 15.2449/LU (Fábrica de Meira en Lugo) y 15.02965/S (Fábrica de Meruelo en Santander) En un mismo supermercado pueden aparecer ambas.
Leche semidesnatada "Finessa" - CSA - Francia (FR 64.348.100 CE) y Leite RIO (NºRGSA: 15.00344/C)
Leche desnatada "Finessa" - CSA - Francia (FR 64.348.100 CE) y Leite RIO (NºRGSA: 15.00344/C)


Batido de Cacao "Milbona" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) (15.02965/S)
Batido de Cacao "Campobueno" - Lácteos de Santander S.A. (Grupo Leche Celta) (15.02965/S)
Flan de huevo: Grupo DHUL
Mantequilla "Finessa" (Beurre Doux) - BEURALIA SAS (13B Rue de l'Aubrac - 75012 PARIS - FRANCE) (FR 63.113.51 CE) (SIRET: 47877723800054)


Queso rallado _Emmental grated_ "Milbona" (200g) - Goldsteig Käsereien Bayerwald GmbH. Cham. Alemania.
Queso tierno de vaca,cabra y oveja -Forlasa




Fuente: http://marcasblancas.wikispaces.com/


----------



## currigrino (26 Abr 2012)

El pelapatatas cerámico es una maravilla. Sin embargo, el prensador de ajos se me rompió a los dos meses.


----------



## angek (26 Abr 2012)

dmb001 dijo:


> La verdad es que los productos frescos del Lidl no valen una mierda y lo BBB es excelente si lo que pretendemos es tener el colesterol por las nubes.
> 
> Habría que ver de dónde sacan la materia prima para tener todos esos productos lácteos tan baratos. Me juego 1 leuro que utilizan leche de la zona de Chernobil. No digo ná y lo digo tó.





Le recomendaría que no valorase los materiales por la inversión que I+D haya hecho del envase.


----------



## churrusco (26 Abr 2012)

Una nota respecto a este tipo de cosas. Que la empresa que hay detrás de la marca blanca sea española no quiere decir que el producto sea español (de la misma manera que el que el producto sea español no quiere necesariamente decir que el producto sea mejor). 

De hecho hay bastante polémica por lo de la leche, en especial por aquí en Galicia que muchas empresas se traían la leche de Francia y la envasaban como gallega. Aquí en Galicia hay empresas como Río, por nombrar una, que tienen varias marcas diferentes en el supermercado. En unos envases tienes el sello oficial de "Leche de Galicia" y en otros no. Que cada uno saque sus conclusiones. 



tasator dijo:


> Para que te vayas haciendo una idea, y de paso vayas soltando el euro que te has jugado:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ziruS (1 May 2012)

*¿Sabeis algo?*

Quiero comprar la panificadora Silvercrest!! ¿Se sabe cuando la suelen sacar? :´(


----------



## D-Fens (1 May 2012)

El sábado fui a pillar una caja de Franziskaner, que la habían puesto en oferta a 0,89€, y me traje un "cubo" de yogur cremoso de vainilla, que nunca lo había probado...







...espectacular HOYGAN, posiblemente el mejor que he comido nunca. Para tomar con muesli de desayuno es perfecto... eso sí, debe de ser una bomba calórica porque después de comerlo te quedas "lleno" durante horas  

Creo que vale unos 2€ el barrilete de 1 kg - está bien porque luego lo pueden usar los críos para jugar en la playa


----------



## Gran Shurmano (1 May 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> El sábado fui a pillar una caja de Franziskaner, que la habían puesto en oferta a 0,89€, y me traje un "cubo" de yogur cremoso de vainilla, que nunca lo había probado...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hombre, bomba calórica solo si te comes el kilo entero ::
Por 100 gr:
calorias 120
grasa 4 gr
h de c 17.4 gr
prot 3.2

Este lo uso para hacer helados con la heladera (también del Lidl ) 
El griego del mismo formato también está de vicio.


----------



## klenow (1 May 2012)

dmb001 dijo:


> La verdad es que los productos frescos del Lidl no valen una mierda y lo BBB es excelente si lo que pretendemos es tener el colesterol por las nubes.
> 
> Habría que ver de dónde sacan la materia prima para tener todos esos productos lácteos tan baratos. Me juego 1 leuro que utilizan leche de la zona de Chernobil. No digo ná y lo digo tó.



La mayor parte de los productos frescos de supermercados no valen nada. Pregunte usted a cualquier conocido del sector y le diran el genero que compran... 
De todas, yo en LIDLsuelo comprar lacteos, congelados y cosas para desayunar. Algo de carne de vez en cuando (y al menos en Alemania no es mala), aunque prefiero comprarla en carniceria. No obstante, los productos para barbacoa del LIDL estan bastante buenos.
Sin duda, lo mejor es dedicar tiempo a comprar y aprovechar lo mejor de cada sitio...


----------



## capital tali (1 May 2012)

Gracias al forero que recomendo la crema de whiski Marlot, da el pego por el Baileys al 95%.

El pan de semillas, no esta nada mal, (mil veces mejor que cualquier pan integral de panadería y con los mismos, o superiores efectos).


----------



## calcetines (1 May 2012)

Acabo de probar el yogur natural azucarado con azucar de caña., cierto qeu está bueniiisimoooo. Otro de frutas que compré, no lo está tanto....


----------



## Gort (1 May 2012)

El jamón cocido en lata es de una calidad excelente, muchísimo mejor que el de marca.


----------



## Gürtelito (1 May 2012)

En el Lidl sólo compro lácteos y gominolas de cocacola. ::

De lácteos:

- Yogur natural liquido azucarado del que se hablaba en páginas anteriores
- Flan de queso
- Yogures naturales con azúcar de caña

Si pillo algún dia yogures líquidos a punto de caducar con el 20%-30% de descuento (no recuerdo cual hacen, ponen una pegatina fosforita con el descuento) se vienen conmigo.

Y queso según la variedad que haya el día que voy por allí.


----------



## fuckencia (2 May 2012)

-EL QUESO: el de cabra en rulo,el Brie,el masdamer o algo asín, en lonchas
-EL YOGUR NATURAL AZUCAR DE CAÑA:gordito y exquisito.
-EL ATÚN NIXE ACEITE OLIVA:trozos grandes,no se deshace,pack de 3 supereconómico
-PASTA:los tagliatelli,los macarrones .....
-ALGUNAS SALSAS: el pesto está mejor que el de barilla y mucho más barato.
-CAFÉ soluble Granarom:sabor fuerte,como a mi me gusta.(la lata de capuchino, es una merda,no sabe a nada)
Otras cosas con buenisima relación calidad-precio:
-compresas con esencia de aguacate:baratas y cumplen su cometido mejor que algunas d marca;y encima ,no me dan alergia(las de ausonia-evax sí)
-gel de baño "finalle":1litro=0,99€.No pica ,_guele_ bien,es denso.
-harinas,pan rallado,levadura ,masa de hojaldre...:igual que cualquier otra de marca,pero mucho más barato(y es que no entiendo como en algunos sitios pueden cobrar casi 1€ por 1kg de pan rallao).
-chocolate:el de tableta tipo Nestlé extrafino,paquete azul.El de postres de cobertura.Bombones.
-especias :los botes normales de toda la vida de Dios..donde más barato las cojo.
-guarreridas alimentarias astas de té,galletinas ,bolleria industrial(me refiero a pastelitos,no a dos señoras haciendo la tijera en mitad de una fábrica de tornillos)::

Cosas que probé y son una gran hez:
desodorante,crema del cuerpo humano,(me dan alergia)
discos desmaquillantes(se despeluchan),
café capuchino,
salchichas gordas(me las compré porque me recordaban a un novio,la verdad)
zumo solevita(sabe a tang),
madalenas,pan bimbo,mayonesa...puaj(hay otras alternativas lonchafinistas _más mejores _)

Y del bazar,MUY BIEN :electrodomesticos pequeños,herramientas electricas y manuales,sabanas bajeras de microfibra y material escolar.
y Mal:el calzado yla ropa(salvo los polares).


----------



## Cuqui (2 May 2012)

Definitivamente, decididamente FREEWAY COLA. 
El refresco que mas se asemeja en sabor a la coca-cola, en mi opinion y a un precio sin parangon!


----------



## Resistencia (2 May 2012)

Las salchichas de frankfurt son muy buenas.

Pack de 8? 1,99€ uff


----------



## Chila (2 May 2012)

fuckencia dijo:


> s*alchichas gordas(me las compré porque me recordaban a un novio,la verdad)*
> zumo solevita(sabe a tang),
> madalenas,pan bimbo,mayonesa...puaj(hay otras alternativas lonchafinistas _más mejores _)
> 
> ...




Antológico Jajajaja


----------



## tempore (2 May 2012)

Productos de limpieza. Pastas. Cómida para el gato.


----------



## ziruS (3 May 2012)

Recomiendo: Pan de centeno integral RIVERCOTE y Cereales "Muster Crumble" (el que es caja y trae frutas deshidratadas) que ademas estos cereales ahora están de oferta.


----------



## fuckencia (6 May 2012)

ayer estuve de tarde en le Lidl; normalmente los sábados de tarde casi nunca había nadie y podía hacer la compra tranquilamente....pero ayer estaba petao!!.luego subí al britishcut y había 4 gatos.
Es algo que vengo observando hace un par de meses :los supermercados de corte "porqueyolovalgo",se están quedando desérticos.( a pesar de los descuentos y promos)Y estoy viendo una migración hacia los más baratos, en dos palabras im-prezionante!...
Me acuerdo cuando me criticaban por comprar en el Lidl:que si era cutre,que sólo había pobres e inmigrantes,.....
Cosa curiosa:aquí hay 2 lidl ,uno en A y otro en B.Pues me doy cuenta que los que viven en la zona A ,van a comprar más lejos,al que está en la zona B.( y viceversa claro). Vamos ,que nadie se entere que la viuda del marqués de Chorrapelada está tiesa.Ante todo aparentar.
Y luego hay algunos de los que me llamaban _sopobre,_, que me están cantando las alabanzas del Lidl ,como si acabaran de descubrir la exégesis del queso cabrales,hoiga!
Han notado ustedes una mayor afluencia en su supermercado más cercano?
han observado fenomeno migratorio similar?
hasta donde se lava la cara un calvo?


----------



## tempore (6 May 2012)

referente al mensaje anterior, yo también he notado este cambio últimamente. Carrefour e hipercor han pasado a estar con muy poca gente, que lo que más me sorprende es el caso de carrefour, que pensábamos que nadie podía con el; a estar Mercadona más lleno que nunca, y los supermercados DÍA y LIDL, que antes había 4 gatos, y ahora tiene mucha gente. El caso de LIDL, incluso el aparcamiento se llena.

Nosotros en casa, repartimos mucho la compra; productos de limpieza en lidl; carne, frutas y verduras en el mercado de abastos; pastas, postres, higiene corporal, mercadona; chorradas varias, en día.


----------



## chousa (10 May 2012)

en el folleto para esta semana aparece de oferta la cola freeway por 2,45 6 botellas de 2 litros, me la recomendáis, nunca la he probado y según tengo entendido se asemeja mucho a la cocacola,. gracias


----------



## Gürtelito (10 May 2012)

Aunque no venga al caso. 

En las promociones que hacen de ciclismo tiene productos muy muy buenos a precios increíbles.

El año pasado me compré dos camisetas técnicas cortas a 9 pavos cada una que no las encuentras por menos de 25 en ningún lado. Además de un culotte para la mujer y alguna cosilla más.

Lo peor de todo, es que se les suele acabar enseguida esas cosas.


----------



## DPCHera (10 May 2012)

No es que se les acaben es que a veces no las hay. He llegado a ir el primer día de la oferta a por algo que me interesaba y ni había ni estaba el letrero, al preguntar me dicen que es que no traen todo a todos los LIDL, y he ido a otro a posta y encontrarlo.

Sobre la gente es cierto, lógico, antes solo ibamos inmigrantes y cuatro más y estaban más guarrillos y a la gente le parecía de pobres, pero como ahora ya todos somos pobres pues al Día y al Lidl, nada de Hipecores y etc.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (10 May 2012)

DPCHera dijo:


> Sobre la gente es cierto, lógico, antes solo ibamos inmigrantes y cuatro más y estaban más guarrillos y a la gente le parecía de pobres, pero como ahora ya todos somos pobres pues al Día y al Lidl, nada de Hipecores y etc.



Muy cierto. Hace años, en el de Cuatro Caminos, en Madrid, yo era casi el único español del local, y encima de traje, que compraba al salir del curro ::
Y luego si te ibas al de Alcobendas veías que lo que había eran inmigrantes, pero también inmigrantes/expatriados alemanes en unos carracos del copón.

Ya es todo mucho más heterogeneo y hay más nacionales.


----------



## klenow (10 May 2012)

Cajero Jefe dijo:


> Muy cierto. Hace años, en el de Cuatro Caminos, en Madrid, yo era casi el único español del local, y encima de traje, que compraba al salir del curro ::
> Y luego si te ibas al de Alcobendas veías que lo que había eran inmigrantes, pero también inmigrantes/expatriados alemanes en unos carracos del copón.
> 
> Ya es todo mucho más heterogeneo y hay más nacionales.



Es la mentalidad espannola. En Alemania ves coches de alta gama en la puerta del LIDL o ALDI y es lo mas normal del mundo. Tienen productos buenos a buen precio... Algunos productos suelen recibir las mas altas puntuaciones en diversos test elaborados por revistas independientes... y el coste es ridiculo comparado con productos similares -segun esos tests-. 
Luego esta el bazar... he llegado a ver colas a las 7 de la mannana para comprar algunas cosas (sobre todo cosas de deporte o de mecanica a muy buen precio...)


----------



## 4motion (12 May 2012)

En Alemania es normal comprar en ALDI o LiDL, lo que pasa que aqui no comprar en Hipercor era de pobres, yo compro en ambos supermercados alemanes y muy contento Hoyga, dejemonos ya de gilipolleces que nos han llevado a la mierda.


----------



## tocado (12 May 2012)

Yo nunca he visto un Carrefour vacio o con poca gente,ni un Caprabo.

Ni un Leroy,ni un Aki

Pero si he visto vacios lild,mercadonas y similares,tambien los chinos con su mercado de todo un poco y su ropa imitada.

Toda la gente no van a estos low cost.


----------



## klenow (12 May 2012)

tocado dijo:


> Yo nunca he visto un Carrefour vacio o con poca gente,ni un Caprabo.
> 
> Ni un Leroy,ni un Aki
> 
> ...



Bueno, ALDI y mercadona si podrian ser Lowcost... porque no suelen vender nada bajo otra marcas. LIDL vende productos danone, milka, etc., entre sus productos propios. 
Pero si es cierto que, al menos cuando vivia en Espanna, mientras el Eroski estaba con colas de 20 minutos, el Lidl y, sobre todo, un DIA que estaban al lado solian tener menos afluencia. Para mi perfecto... en cuanto encontre una buena pescaderia cerca de casa deje de ir a eroskis y carrefour y me ahorraba colas y dinero comprando en Lidl y Dia. Y luego ese dinero me lo gastaba en productos que solo encontraba en El Corte Ingles (sobre todo quesos, algunos embutidos y algunas bebidas...). 
Imagino que ahora la cosa ha cambiado. La ultima vez que volvi a casa el mercadona y el dia mas cercanos a mi casa estaban a tope... y era entre semana...


----------



## Krazyel (13 May 2012)

En mi zona el Carrefour y mercadona siempre a tope, Lidl y Aldi no suelen tener mucha gente, pero a mí plim, tienen muy buenos precios y cosas bastante curiosas


----------



## chernorat (13 May 2012)

En mi caso, me gusta más la Freeway cola que la CocaCola. ¿No cogerías la light?, esa sí que está asquerosa. La Freeway de naranja no está nada mal, y la de lima-limón (tipo 7-up) también está rica.

Los botes de aceitunas negras cacereñas con hueso están muy bien. Ideal para ensaladas veraniegas.

El champú anticaspa lo busqué la última vez y no lo encontré. ¿Se ha dejado de comercializar?


----------



## maltus (14 May 2012)

Este jueves ponen este soldador a la venta: LIDL

¿Alguno lo tenéis? ¿Opiniones al respecto?



> Descripción
> Con controlador térmico y corriente de soldadura con regulación continua hasta 80 A.
> Con asa de transporte.
> Apto para electrodos de Ø 1,6 – 2,5 mm.
> ...


----------



## Enterao (14 May 2012)

el champu es este 
Corpal Anti Schuppen Shampoo









pero yo ahora creo que es mejor el anticaspa del simply tambien con climbazole.


----------



## El Mano (14 May 2012)

Supongo que ya lo habrán mencionado (no me he leído todo el hilo):

De vez en cuando ponen a la venta este single malt de 12 años, que según se comenta en hinternec, es en realidad Tamnavulin, una destilería escocesa que cerró hace unos años. Aunque el whisky no es que sea de los mejores single malts, tiene una relación calidad-precio insuperable. He leído por ahi que las botellas de Tamnavulin costaban unos 30 euros (aunque ahora han subido por su rareza), el Ben Bracken de Lidl, 14 o 15.


----------



## chernorat (15 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> el champu es este
> Corpal Anti Schuppen Shampoo
> 
> 
> ...



He buscado en un Simply que tengo cerca del curro y nada, no tienen el champú anti caspa.

Por otra parte, hoy he probado la masa fresca para pizza Alberto's del LIDL, y no está nada mal.


----------



## Resistencia (15 May 2012)

Ron Baragua del LIDL.

De nada.

PD.No digais nada, que siempre hay pocos.


----------



## Gort (15 May 2012)

> 17.- Pastel de mazapán
> 
> Esto tampoco ha salido por aquí, y se puede convertir en una leyenda del LIDL por sus características :
> 
> ...



Yo también he consumido este pastel de mazapán del Lidl que describes. En casa de mi madre no falta nunca en Navidad y le llamamos familiarmente "El Estolón" por su tamaño y forma pero también porque su nombre en alemán es una palabra parecida. Merece la pena, desde luego: es delicioso y de una calidad excelente, lo que pasa es que ya lo he aborrecido, pero me consta que esta última Navidad lo podías encontrar también. Es ya un clásico navideño y debe tener mucho éxito.

Ayer me acerqué a un Lidl a por café soluble instantáneo (me parece muy bueno en relación calidad-precio) y coincidió mi visita con la campaña "sabores de Francia". Recuerdo que el año pasado trajeron estos mismos quesos:







Ya entonces acabé probando los tres y me parecieron realmente exquisitos y de una calidad gourmet. Ayer, queriendo volver a repetir el placer de degustar un queso tan bueno, me traje el "Vosges", el del envase cuadrado, y hoy, cuando lo he probado, me he llevado una enorme decepción. El envase es el mismo, sí, pero el queso no tiene nada que ver con el de la vez anterior: está sin haber terminado su proceso de curación y resulta totalmente insípido. Y la calidad brilla por su ausencia. No sé si es que he tenido mala suerte con la unidad que he escogido o es que todos los de esta promoción vienen así. Una auténtica pena. Siento que he tirado mi dinero.

En fin, lo aviso por si alguien tiene pensado comprar alguno de estos quesos, que lleve cuidado porque lo mismo se lleva una sorpresa. Y no son nada baratos.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (16 May 2012)

El Mano dijo:


> Supongo que ya lo habrán mencionado (no me he leído todo el hilo):
> 
> De vez en cuando ponen a la venta este single malt de 12 años, que según se comenta en hinternec, es en realidad Tamnavulin, una destilería escocesa que cerró hace unos años. Aunque el whisky no es que sea de los mejores single malts, tiene una relación calidad-precio insuperable. He leído por ahi que las botellas de Tamnavulin costaban unos 30 euros (aunque ahora han subido por su rareza), el Ben Bracken de Lidl, 14 o 15.



Yo lo pillé hace 3 años y no lo han vuelto a sacar en España, y eso que he estado atento para pillar varias botellas de golpe.
Pa lo que cuesta está bien bueno el jodio.
Ahora me conformo con el Glen Orchy ese, malta de 8 años, que para los 10€ que cuesta está mucho mejor que JB y similares.


----------



## reydmus (27 May 2012)

Las bolsas de risotto deluxe son acojonantemente buenas, sobretodo la de verduras o la de trufa.

Lo bueno es que el arroz es el carnaroli que es el autentico rissoto no como las otras marcas que te ponen arroz vulgar y corriente.

Eso si, haced un buen caldo para cocinarlo, no useis simple agua del grifo que esta bueno pero no hace milagros. Y luego un poco de queso padano por encima y lo flipais.


----------



## Enterao (27 May 2012)

chernorat dijo:


> He buscado en un Simply que tengo cerca del curro y nada, no tienen el champú anti caspa.
> 
> Por otra parte, hoy he probado la masa fresca para pizza Alberto's del LIDL, y no está nada mal.





pregunte por champu sairo..


----------



## 시켈 ! (28 May 2012)

¿Alguien sabe si *alguna marca blanca fabrica también el "philadelphia con chocolate"?* 
Jooer, qué bueno está.:baba:
No me gusta mucho la nocilla, el chocolate normal, etc...por ser un tanto empalagoso su dulzor. Pero esto está de vicio, menos dulce y con esa mezcla...:baba:
*Es caro para la poca cantidad que trae*, lo compré en una oferta para probar, pero ni de coña es algo para comprar a menudo salvo que lo haya de marca blanca.


----------



## tempore (28 May 2012)

siken dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si *alguna marca blanca fabrica también el "philadelphia con chocolate"?*
> Jooer, qué bueno está.:baba:
> No me gusta mucho la nocilla, el chocolate normal, etc...por ser un tanto empalagoso su dulzor. Pero esto está de vicio, menos dulce y con esa mezcla...:baba:
> *Es caro para la poca cantidad que trae*, lo compré en una oferta para probar, pero ni de coña es algo para comprar a menudo salvo que lo haya de marca blanca.



de copiarlo alguien, el primero sería mercadona, jejeje


----------



## chernorat (28 May 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> pregunte por champu sairo..



Pero ese es del Alcampo, ¿no?.

He mirado en otro Simply y tampoco lo tienen.


----------



## Enterao (28 May 2012)

ese es el de simply . pero se ve que en algunos no lo tendran...


----------



## whoseyes (28 May 2012)

siken dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si *alguna marca blanca fabrica también el "philadelphia con chocolate"?*
> Jooer, qué bueno está.:baba:
> No me gusta mucho la nocilla, el chocolate normal, etc...por ser un tanto empalagoso su dulzor. Pero esto está de vicio, menos dulce y con esa mezcla...:baba:
> *Es caro para la poca cantidad que trae*, lo compré en una oferta para probar, pero ni de coña es algo para comprar a menudo salvo que lo haya de marca blanca.



Yo también lo he probado. Lo malo que le veo es que no sabe a ningún chocolate que haya probado antes, el sabor a chocolate es bastante artificial... (si tienes el paquete a mano, podrías mirar si realmente lleva chocolate y en qué proporción??).


----------



## restitutio (28 May 2012)

Lidl the best and fuck the rest. Das Beste für mich!!


----------



## Kav (29 May 2012)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Los muffins, pero uno al mes que* eso no engorda directamente atocina*¡



:baba::baba:

:XX::: a mi también me encantan.. ¿cuánto sois en casa? nosotros solo somos 2 y a mi chico no le entusiasman.. así que si compro me toca comerme los 4 :fiufiu:.. para mis desgracias solo compro una vez cada seis meses o así :´(

Otro capricho poco saludable es la freeway creo que de limon... mmm... chute de azúcar y saborizantes, mi chico y yo le decimos "el fango" porque nos recuerda al slurm de futurama :: 

Las mallas de patatas que compro en oferta suelen estar buenisimas de sabor y de textura (asadas al horno... te mueres), nada que ver con las de mercadona que aveces me saben a moniato.

La leche Milbona semi, los pepinillos, el atún al natural y toda la gama de yogures porque creo que me gustan todos.. y las pipas aguasal!!!

Se nota a la hora de pagar, de una compra en lidl de 23€, en mercadona podría haberte salido sobre 28-30. Varias veces he hecho el cálculo así a voleo (siempre me aproximo bastante) y si hay ahorro.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2012)

whoseyes dijo:


> Yo también lo he probado. Lo malo que le veo es que no sabe a ningún chocolate que haya probado antes, el sabor a chocolate es bastante artificial... (si tienes el paquete a mano, podrías mirar si realmente lleva chocolate y en qué proporción??).



A mí me da igual que no sepa a ningún otro chocolate porque no soy muy chocolatera, y me gusta precisamente por estar menos dulce, por esa mezcla que tiene. Es como untar un petit suisse de chocolate, o algo así...iensoum, es que hace tiempo que no como petit suisse , pero creo que se parece a eso)
Tengo todavía un poco. Pone... 14% de materia grasa. Y que 30 g son 91 calorías, el 5% de CDR.
Ah, aquí: el 20% de "chocolate con leche", no pone más, no especifica cantidad de cacao cuando lo miras en los ingredientes.

En letra tamaño liliputiense pone:
leche, azúcar, concentrado de proteína de lactosuero, pasta de cacao,nata, manteca de cacao,leche desnatada en polvo, cacao magro en polvo, grasa de leche ¿para qué la "desnatan" si luego ponen la grasa y la nata?ienso:, lactosuero en polvo, estabilizadores, sal , emulgente(lecitina de soja), aroma(vainilla), acidulante(ácido cítrico), fermentos lácticos.

Uf, solo trae 150 gramos y hay que contenerse para no comerlos a cucharadas.:baba: Lo unto en pan de molde(el único que uso).
Cuando se acabe no compro más de momento.


----------



## whoseyes (29 May 2012)

siken dijo:


> A mí me da igual que no sepa a ningún otro chocolate porque no soy muy chocolatera, y me gusta precisamente por estar menos dulce, por esa mezcla que tiene. Es como untar un petit suisse de chocolate, o algo así...iensoum, es que hace tiempo que no como petit suisse , pero creo que se parece a eso)
> Tengo todavía un poco. Pone... 14% de materia grasa. Y que 30 g son 91 calorías, el 5% de CDR.
> Ah, aquí: el 20% de "chocolate con leche", no pone más, no especifica cantidad de cacao cuando lo miras en los ingredientes.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la info!

Has acertado totalmente con la comparación con los petit suisse... ESE es el sabor que tiene, jaja (será el queso fresco).

A mi no me ha disgustado del todo, ya te digo, pero temo que sea un producto que no vaya a cuajar (los pocos que conozco que lo han probado no repetirán).


----------



## dick jones (29 May 2012)

no se si alguien lo ha puesto:

gnocchis: 500 gr 1 euro

queso parmesano (dop): 200 gr 2 euros


----------



## Gelucatil (29 May 2012)

cualquier producto civit para bici tiene una relacion calidad precio buenisima


----------



## PepaPerez (29 May 2012)

siken dijo:


> En letra tamaño liliputiense pone:
> leche, azúcar, concentrado de proteína de lactosuero, pasta de cacao,nata, manteca de cacao,leche desnatada en polvo, cacao magro en polvo, grasa de leche ¿para qué la "desnatan" si luego ponen la grasa y la nata?ienso:, lactosuero en polvo, estabilizadores, sal , emulgente(lecitina de soja), aroma(vainilla), acidulante(ácido cítrico), fermentos lácticos.



Por lo que tengo entendido, es lo que hacen la gran mayoría de las marcas de leche. Primero procesan y desgrasan toda la leche y luego se la vuelven a añadir para el caso de la entera o semidesnatada.


----------



## PepaPerez (29 May 2012)

dick jones dijo:


> no se si alguien lo ha puesto:
> 
> gnocchis: 500 gr 1 euro
> 
> queso parmesano (dop): 200 gr 2 euros



El queso parmesano del Lidl es barato pero de calidad no me convence nada. Le falta ese sabor fuerte y seco del parmesano auténtico, parece más un emmental o un Ventero semicurado.


----------



## beilen (29 May 2012)

PepaPerez dijo:


> Por lo que tengo entendido, es lo que hacen la gran mayoría de las marcas de leche. Primero procesan y desgrasan toda la leche y luego se la vuelven a añadir para el caso de la entera o semidesnatada.



Las vacas son muy listas pero no tanto como para saber con cuánta grasa tienen que hacer su leche...

Si os fijais, la leche desnatada tiene un 0% de grasa, la semi un mínimo de un 1'5% de grasa y la entera un mínimo de un 3'5%. Esto es así por ley. Entonces, lo que hacen todas las empresas lácteas es desgrasar toda la leche y después añadir la grasa correspondiente en función de qué tipo de leche se quiera producir. Los % son como mínimo y lo normal es que no se pasen porque así el resto de la grasa obtenida se puede aprovechar en otros productos: natas, helados, chocolates... (quiero decir, que no creo que encontréis leche 4% de grasa)


----------



## beilen (29 May 2012)

Yo compro todo entre Lidl y Mercadona. En Mercadona compro lo que no encuentro en Lidl (algunos productos de limpieza, tetrabrick de caldo, tarta de chocolate blanco :.

De todos modos, hay cosas que procuro no comprar en Lidl a no ser que no tenga ganas de hacer 2 viajes:

-Verduras congeladas: judias verdes, menestra, ensaladilla rusa... tienden a quedarse duras
-Langostinos congelados
-Pienso para gatos: me dan penica
-Lechugas en bolsa


Todo lo demás lo compro en Lidl y lo recomiendo al 100%. Sobre todo no puedo dejar de mencionar los archiconocidos yogures con azúcar de caña y la leche Milbona. Me sabe muy parecida a la Central Lechera Asturiana pero mucho más barata.


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 May 2012)

whoseyes dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la info!
> 
> Has acertado totalmente con la comparación con los petit suisse... ESE es el sabor que tiene, jaja (será el queso fresco).
> 
> A mi no me ha disgustado del todo, ya te digo, pero *temo que sea un producto que no vaya a cuajar* (los pocos que conozco que lo han probado no repetirán).



Jooo:´( ¡ahora que por fin había encontrado una "nocilla" a mi gusto y no la harán de marca blanca, más asequible...:´(
Pues cuando quiera darme un capricho acabaré untando queso normal estilo philadelphia mezclado con crema estilo nocilla.ienso:



beilen dijo:


> Yo compro todo entre Lidl y Mercadona..



¿Y el DIA? ¿No usais mucho el DIA?ienso:


----------



## beilen (29 May 2012)

siken dijo:


> ¿Y el DIA? ¿No usais mucho el DIA?ienso:



Yo no lo uso porque no me cae a mano, lo tengo lejos de casa y aparcar en esa zona es una odisea. De todos modos lo encuentro demasiado desordenado y sucio para mi gusto, al menos los de aquí.


----------



## reydmus (29 May 2012)

PepaPerez dijo:


> El queso parmesano del Lidl es barato pero de calidad no me convence nada. Le falta ese sabor fuerte y seco del parmesano auténtico, parece más un emmental o un Ventero semicurado.



¿¿No te referiras al queso padano?? Para mi esta mucho mejor que el parmesano.


----------



## PepaPerez (30 May 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿¿No te referiras al queso padano?? Para mi esta mucho mejor que el parmesano.



Bueno, el parmesano (parmigiano reggiano) y el grana padano son bastante parecidos y uno de los factores que realmente da la diferencia, puestos a ser sibaritas, es el tiempo de maduración. Creo que el mínimo está en unos 8 meses y de ahí hasta más de 24 meses. Cuanto más maduro, mejor: más seco, más arenoso, hasta algo picante, muy buenos ambos. Es que me encanta este queso. 
El del Lidl estará en el mínimo, casi no parece parmesano.


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 May 2012)

beilen dijo:


> Yo no lo uso porque no me cae a mano, lo tengo lejos de casa y aparcar en esa zona es una odisea. De todos modos lo encuentro demasiado desordenado y sucio para mi gusto, al menos los de aquí.



Los han ido cambiando y mejorando ese aspecto.
Los que visito suelen estar mucho más ordenador que hace años. Y limpios.


----------



## fuckencia (30 May 2012)

yo estuve ahora unos dias en el Pais de los Seres De Luz,y como buena lonchafinista el desyuno y la merienda nos los traíamos de los Lideles...
allí son más mejores:más variedad (cienes de quesos ,de mantequillas ,de salchichen obviamemente,de pasta fresca,de salmones,de ensaladas preparadas)
Y más baratos en todo ,salvo la fruta que está igual o un pelín más cara.
por ejemplo:azúcar 1k=0'40€.Aquí 0'80.
podían copiar los de aquí e introducir productos nuevos de los que se comercializan allí ...por ejemplo los croisanes de mantequilla ,que te los cojes donde el pan a 0'39(grandes y sabrosos);mantequilla líquida para cocinar Rama 500gr=0'99€;ensaladas completitas de dos raciones y con salsa 1'79€. Vitaminas (desde biotina,vit D,calcio,magnesio,multivitaminicos en general,de la marca optisana ) desde 0'99€ a 3'99 
Me pareció curioso que vendieran tabaco en el lidl y otros supermercados y droguerías
NO es sólo cosa del lidl lo de los precios:en las droguerias y perfumerias está todo casi a la mitad de precio que aquí ,de hecho vine petada de pociones y unguentos de belleza .Cuando lo termine me hago un peido directamente a la drogueria esa,que incluso con los gastos de envío me sale más barato que aquí ,que* nos toman el pelo a base de bien los putos intermediarios*(por ejemplo:lápiz de ojos Max factor spain=8'50 / germany=4´25 /crema olay arrugas espain=30/germany=12'95)
Las droguerias también venden vitaminas ,Supradin y eso ,y están a la mitad de precio de lo que yo pago aquí por ellos.


----------



## Axouxere (30 May 2012)

fuckencia dijo:


> Vitaminas (desde biotina,vit D,calcio,magnesio,multivitaminicos en general,de la marca optisana ) desde 0'99€ a 3'99
> NO es sólo cosa del lidl lo de los precios:en las droguerias y perfumerias está todo casi a la mitad de precio que aquí ,de hecho vine petada de pociones y unguentos de belleza



Aquí en España vendían un polivitamínico, especial para la vista, pero dejaron de hacerlo hará un par de años.

Yo también estuve donde los seres de luz hace varios meses y en una farmacia tenían los productos de _Eucerin _bastante más baratos. Y una pasta de dientes que empleo a mitad de precio que en la parafarmacia de ECI.

Y para encima sus sueldos son de media mayores. Nosotros aquí además de cornudos, apaleados.


----------



## fuckencia (31 May 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> Aquí en España vendían un polivitamínico, especial para la vista, pero dejaron de hacerlo hará un par de años.
> 
> Yo también estuve donde los seres de luz hace varios meses y en una farmacia tenían los productos de _Eucerin _bastante más baratos. Y una pasta de dientes que empleo a mitad de precio que en la parafarmacia de ECI.
> 
> Y para encima sus sueldos son de media mayores. Nosotros aquí además de cornudos, apaleados.



es que no se cómo lo hacen.LA chofa y el tabaco si están más caros ,pero les compensa ....su cesta de la compra normal les cuesta la mitad que a nosotros;yo me ahorrraria mucha pasta al mes ,porque es en la comida en lo que se me van los lereles.Supongo que igual otras cosas las tienen más caras ,como los suministros de agua,luz,telefóno...porque si no .....somos unos pringaos !!
Lo del eucerin también lo flipé yo.A mi no me ven el pelo nunca mais en ningna parafarmacia.Me compré el body milk de Sebamed por 2'65. Cuando vin le fuí a preguntar al farmaceútico el precio....sobre 14€ me dijo :XX:
No me creyó cuando le dije lo que había pagadoinocho:....pero guardo casi todos los ticketsemostración empírica al hombrín ,que se quedó con cara 
de:8


----------



## DPCHera (31 May 2012)

beilen dijo:


> Yo no lo uso porque no me cae a mano, lo tengo lejos de casa y aparcar en esa zona es una odisea. De todos modos lo encuentro demasiado desordenado y sucio para mi gusto, al menos los de aquí.



Yo también compro en el DIA me gusta mucho y hace tiempo ya que hicieron renovación los pusieron market y están limpios y ordenados, por lo menos el que yo frecuento.



reydmus dijo:


> ¿¿No te referiras al queso padano?? Para mi esta mucho mejor que el parmesano.



En el lidl al que voy no tienen parmesano solo padano y desde luego que el sabor no es el mismo ni de lejos, no es comparable el parmesano es otra cosa. Solo lo encuentro en Hipercor ni en Alcampo lo he visto y entre que es caro y me pilla retirado me paso la vida sin catarlo.


----------



## reydmus (31 May 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> Aquí en España vendían un polivitamínico, especial para la vista, pero dejaron de hacerlo hará un par de años.
> 
> Yo también estuve donde los seres de luz hace varios meses y en una farmacia tenían los productos de _Eucerin _bastante más baratos. Y una pasta de dientes que empleo a mitad de precio que en la parafarmacia de ECI.
> 
> Y para encima sus sueldos son de media mayores. Nosotros aquí además de cornudos, apaleados.



Si te refieres al que llevaba luteina y venia en frascos de 100 unidades si mal no recuerdo, lo tienes en el aldi.


----------



## chemag1 (31 May 2012)

fuckencia dijo:


> yo estuve ahora unos dias en el Pais de los Seres De Luz,y como buena lonchafinista el desyuno y la merienda nos los traíamos de los Lideles...
> allí son más mejores:más variedad (cienes de quesos ,de mantequillas ,de salchichen obviamemente,de pasta fresca,de salmones,de ensaladas preparadas)
> Y más baratos en todo ,salvo la fruta que está igual o un pelín más cara.
> por ejemplo:azúcar 1k=0'40€.Aquí 0'80.
> ...



Juas Juas una cosa de las que me reafirma que el lidl no puede ser tan malo es que los seres de luz iban en masa a el y al Aldi en sus bmw cayennes y mercedes nuevos ( aunque no solo, otros iban en bici jeje ) sin el menor complejo y como muy seguros de que lo que se vendía es bueno.

Corroboro que el 90 % de los productos más baratos, como anécdota me traje paquetes de chicles a 39 cts que aqui valen 79 que casi haciendo cuentas me salió el billete de avión gratis en lo que ahorré con ellos, lo que tiene la globalización ( no todo va a ser malo ) ...


----------



## Señor X (1 Jun 2012)

Tras mi primera compra que hice ayer, pequeña, en este establecimiento, voy a comparar algunos productos, copiando el estilo de otro forero no hace mucho.

*Tarta de queso*. 0.89 €. Está bueno. Sabe a tarta de queso, pero se parece más a un bizcocho que a una tarta de queso. Me explico, no es compacta sino que se deshace al meterle la cuchara. Salvo eso, está bien.

*Yogur con azucar de caña*. 1.09 €. 8 yogures tamaño estandar. Me parecen muy buenos. Son cremosos y tienen muy buen sabor. No tengo el paladar tan exquisito para distinguir si es de caña o no. Comparados con los de Danone, tienen una calidad similar. Al que le gusten más tirando a cremosos, es superior. Comparados con los del Mercadona (1.04 €) ganan por goleada, cuyos yogures suelen tener una cierta textura a plastico, podria definirlo así.

*Leche Entera Milbona*. 0.55 €. Mismo precio que la leche Hacendado del Mercadona. El pack de 6 sale a 3.30 €. Mi opinión es que la del Mercadona es ligeramente superior en sabor.

*Tableta chocolate con leche Fin Carre*. 0.39 €. Son 100 gr. Relación calidad/cantidad/precio, excelente. No noto demasiada diferencia de sabor con los de Nestle, creo recordar a 1.41 € los 150 gr. Para picotear una tabletita cuando se va a la nevera, están muy bien. Tirados de precio.


Ya daré mis impresiones sobre las freeway (cola, lima limon, naranja y limon, me hice con todo el surtido), distintos tipos de fiambre, pates o bolleria.


En cuanto a precios en general, yo no veo que sea más barato que otros, por ejemplo que el Mercadona. En este hay ahora mismo una oferta de agua Liviana, la cual me gusta mucho por su ausencia de sabores, a 0.24 € el litro (es un pack de 12 L, sale a 2.84). En el LIDL lo venden a 0.34 €. Y así con otros productos que me mosquearon un poco. Pero pasa como con todos, en unos hay productos más baratos que en otros. La cuestión es no realizar toda la compra en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Axouxere (1 Jun 2012)

fuckencia dijo:


> *Cuando lo termine me hago un pedido directamente a la drogueria esa,que incluso con los gastos de envío me sale más barato que aquí*



¿Se trata de una cadena de droguerías o similar? ¿Puedes dar algún dato?


----------



## corrutrón (1 Jun 2012)

Yo comencé a comprar en el Lidl cuando aqui en España se denominaba todavia Plus, después cambió el nombre.He dejado de comprar en esa cadena como medida personal de boicot a productos alemanes.


----------



## reydmus (1 Jun 2012)

corrutrón dijo:


> Yo comencé a comprar en el Lidl cuando aqui en España se denominaba todavia Plus, después cambió el nombre.He dejado de comprar en esa cadena como medida personal de boicot a productos alemanes.



El plus es otra cadena diferente, no tiene nada que ver con el lidl. Hace unos años decidio cerrar todas sus tiendas en España.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plus_(supermercados)


----------



## Axouxere (1 Jun 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> El plus es otra cadena diferente, no tiene nada que ver con el lidl. Hace unos años decidio cerrar todas sus tiendas en España.
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plus_(supermercados)



Para ser más exactos se la vendió a DIA. Y sí, era otra cadena diferente a LIDL, aunque con una filosofía parecida.


----------



## fuckencia (1 Jun 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> ¿Se trata de una cadena de droguerías o similar? ¿Puedes dar algún dato?



si ,e el DM -DROGUERIE MARKET
la página es esta ,está en alemándm-drogerie markt Deutschland

Y acabo de ver que tienen para comprar en amazon.de,aunque por lo que veo los precios son ligeramente superiores a los de la tienda fisica.
Voy a hacer cálculos porque creo que ,aún con los gastos de envío sale más barato.
Amazon.de: dm-Qualitätsmarken
edito para decir que en amazon no encuentro para comprar cosas de parafarmacia.
por cierto su marca natural Alverde es mu guena;me traje champunes y potingues con formulaciones que aqui no e encuentran tan fácilmente,y que de hacerlo tienen precios desorbitados.
edito otra vez ,ya los encontré pero están bastante más caros que en tienda.
he visto el champú santé ,que a mi me costó 2'95, a 6'05.Asi y todo aqui cuesta entre 10 y 12 lereles.


----------



## Axouxere (3 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> el champu es este
> Corpal Anti Schuppen Shampoo
> 
> 
> ...



Para los que buscáis champuses con CLIMBAZOL deciros que ayer vi en el Mercadono una loción anticaspa que lleva ese ingrediente.Es un bote pequeño que cuesta 3 €. Eucerin también tiene otro anticaspa con climbazol, pero claro ya a otro precio 
También publicitaban una nueva gama de champús anticaspa pero el ingrediente era el zincpiritione.


----------



## merkawoman (3 Jun 2012)

galletas sonday de chocolate con chocolate -version hardcore- de las principe....

Sale una princesita en el envase que le da su punto kitsch propio del LIDL.


----------



## sekhet (4 Jun 2012)

jashita dijo:


> los pañales de lidl la marca toujours , son los que yo uso con mi hija y estamos encantados, no tienen nada que envidiar a los dodot, y el paquete de 50 pañales no llega a los 8 euros



Precisamente es lo que iba a decir, los *pañales TOUJOURS* quedaron un el 1º puesto de una comparativa de OCU, siendo además los más baratos.

Pero añadiré las *Toallitas para bebes* de esta misma marca, las SENSITIVE, que valen 99 cent y no tienen alcohol, parabenes, perfume, colorantes... 

Y en tercer lugar diré que las *bananas*. :o


----------



## a la ruina (4 Jun 2012)

Lo siento, yo no compro alemán.


----------



## klenow (11 Jun 2012)

La semana pasada me compre un soldador en oferta. Imagino que en algun momento llegara a Espanna, si no ha llegado ya. 
Lo compre porque tengo un par de cosas (un adaptador para pasar de un enchufe de 12V a 4+USB del coche y un ventilador) que dejaron de funcionar y, al abrirlas, descubri que el problema era un punto de soldadura que estaba suelto. 
Nunca habia soldado e imagino que este soldador, de 30W, durara poco... pero por 7 euros ya he reparado dos cosas que uso cotidianamente y cuyo valor era de unos 30 euros y que, aunque eran cosas baratas, me molestaba tirarlas y comprarlas de nuevo. 
La "estacion de soldadura" es esta: 





PARKSIDE Feinlötkolbenset PLBS 30 A1 - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de

Venia con dos rollos de estanno/plomo asi que me he puesto manos a la obra. Al ser novato lo he conseguido... aunque el resultado es feo de cojones (dos pegotes donde antes parecia haber una soldadura pequenna y "limpia"), pero las cosas funcionan de nuevo y ya se que puedo comprar una "pasta de soldar" para mejorar en el futuro (ademas de mirar algunos videos en youtube y, como todo, practicar"
En resumen:
PROS:
Precio
Completo para soldar o realizar grabados sin comprar nada mas. 
CONTRAS:
No tiene regulador de potencia/temperatura (30W puede ser demasiado para algunas aplicaciones)
No tiene indicador de cuando la punta ha alcanzado la temperatura optima
No tiene boton on/off. Se enciende/apaga enchufando o desenchufando. 

Aunque la base es estable, sobre todo con el soldador en reposo, hay que tener cuidado. Como he dicho para apagarlo hay que desenchufar y si por un casual tirar del cable la base no es pesada y puedes volcarla, con riesgo de quemaduras. La posible solucion es meter algo dentro, pues esta hueco (piedra, arena, etc). 
El proximo finde voy a cortar el cable e instalar un interrupcion "de pie" que tengo por ahi. De esta forma no tienes que manipular el cable principal y considero que es mucho mas util y seguro. 
Igualmente, en internet hay planos para limitar el voltaje, de forma que tengas un soldador que pueda trabajar en un rango entre 5 a 30W... No obstante, en la tienda online de LIDL en Alemania tienes todo esto por menos de 30 euros, con lo que no creo que merezca mucho la pena. 
Saludos


----------



## Enterao (11 Jun 2012)

> CONTRAS:
> No tiene regulador de potencia/temperatura (30W puede ser demasiado para algunas aplicaciones)
> No tiene indicador de cuando la punta ha alcanzado la temperatura optima
> No tiene boton on/off. Se enciende/apaga enchufando o desenchufando.





hombre por 7 euros no querras que tenga musica tambien no?


----------



## klenow (11 Jun 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> hombre por 7 euros no querras que tenga musica tambien no?



No esperaba mucho... pero un interruptor para encender/apagar sin tener que andar enchufando y desenchufando lo veo util... sobre todo porque, como digo, si al desenchufar tiras del cable, por el motivo que sea, puedes volcar la base con el riesgo que eso supone. 
Lo del indicador de cuando esta la punta lista.... pues bueno, ahora ya se que en un par de minutos esta listo... pero cuando nunca has visto un soldador en tus manos son cosas que te preguntas... 
Pero para tenerlo a mano para uso ocasional, por 7 euros, me parece una buena compra. Ah, y no lo he dicho, pero esas "tenazas" que incorpora son muy utiles para soldar componentes electronicos o pequennas piezas...


----------



## Axouxere (11 Jun 2012)

klenow dijo:


> No esperaba mucho... pero un interruptor para encender/apagar sin tener que andar enchufando y desenchufando lo veo util...



Los soldadores "normales" no tienen interruptor de encendido/apagado; ni siquiera los de la marca marca más clásica: JBC
Me gustaría saber si el de LIDL lleva punta de las denominadas de _larga duración_, o no.


----------



## klenow (11 Jun 2012)

Axouxere dijo:


> Los soldadores "normales" no tienen interruptor de encendido/apagado; ni siquiera los de la marca marca más clásica: JBC
> Me gustaría saber si el de LIDL lleva punta de las denominadas de _larga duración_, o no.



Gracias por la info. 
Respecto a tu pregunta, de entrada ni idea. Voy a mirar en las instrucciones de uso a ver si pone algo, pero por el precio ya te digo que no esperaria larga duracion alguna, jeje. Lo que lleva son dos puntas para soldar (una cabeza acabada en punta estilo punzon y otra como un destornillador plano) y 3 o 4 cabezas para grabar madera (los metales o el recubrimiento son distintos, la de soldar puedes verla en la foto, las otra son las que estan incorporadas en la estacion, de color amarillento/cobre). Si encuentro algo sobre el recubrimiento de las puntas te lo paso. 
Saludos


----------



## erkritt (11 Jun 2012)

Mis recomendaciones:

Salsa agridulce con pedacitos de bambú y cosas varias







Thai noodles






Ambos dos están de muerte.


----------



## angek (12 Jun 2012)

erkritt dijo:


> Ambos dos están de muerte.




Si. Te acercan más rápido a ella.


----------



## Gürtelito (2 Jul 2012)

Desde hoy está la promoción de ciclismo en Lidl.

Esta mañana he ido y he pillado dos camisetas técnicas a 10€ cada una. Son como las del año pasado, que me han salido de putísima madre, pero con los "dibujitos" amarillos y no grises.

También hay maillots y culottes. A mi mujer le he comprado un culotte pirata. Los de hombre no los he mirado, y es que me he hecho un sibarita y ahora sólo utilizo culottes con tirantes.

También hay, así interesante, un cuentakms inalámbrico por 8€, una bomba de pie y una mochililla de herramientas para poner detrás del asiento, que parece bastante completa. Precios no los recuerdo.

Ahh,y un pie para subir la bicicleta y arreglarla por 30€. Algún día me lo compraré...


----------



## Josef K. (2 Jul 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Desde hoy está la promoción de ciclismo en Lidl.
> 
> Esta mañana he ido y he pillado dos camisetas técnicas a 10€ cada una. Son como las del año pasado, que me han salido de putísima madre, pero con los "dibujitos" amarillos y no grises.
> 
> ...



Lástima que no haya más cosas. Las camisetas «interiores» para mujer sin mangas son estupendas. Ya me llevé una en la anterior promoción y esta he repetido. Son perfectas tanto para correr como para la bicicleta.


----------



## Gürtelito (2 Jul 2012)

Esas son las camisetas técnicas.


----------



## Gort (3 Jul 2012)

También son muy recomendables los *calcetines para esquiar y/o para deporte en la montaña*, tanto cortos como los que llegan a la rodilla, aunque uno no esquíe ni salga luego de casa. Son muy resistentes, cómodos y duraderos, con refuerzos en las zonas más conflictivas como talones y punteras. La relación calidad-precio es excelente.

Suelen traerlos hacia el otoño-invierno.


----------



## Gort (3 Jul 2012)

Antes traían *sushi congelado*. No era una maravilla, pero a falta de sushi fresco o de ingredientes para hacerlo, éste no estaba mal para una cena ligera en verano. El otro día no lo encontré y no sé si es que ya no lo van a traer más. ¿Alguien sigue viendo o comprando sushi congelado en su tienda Lidl?

Mmm... sushi | Flickr: Intercambio de fotos

Por otro lado, no sé si alguien ya lo ha mencionado, pero la *tarta congelada de la Selva Negra* es riquísima. Lo que más me gusta es que no lleva azúcar ni edulcorantes (no le hacen falta alguna ya que va rellena de cerezas confitadas) y no está nada empalagosa. Una delicia.


----------



## whoseyes (3 Jul 2012)

Gort dijo:


> Antes traían *sushi congelado*. No era una maravilla, pero a falta de sushi fresco o de ingredientes para hacerlo, éste no estaba mal para una cena ligera en verano. El otro día no lo encontré y no sé si es que ya no lo van a traer más. ¿Alguien sigue viendo o comprando sushi congelado en su tienda Lidl?
> 
> Mmm... sushi | Flickr: Intercambio de fotos
> 
> Por otro lado, no sé si alguien ya lo ha mencionado, pero la *tarta congelada de la Selva Negra* es riquísima. Lo que más me gusta es que no lleva azúcar ni edulcorantes (no le hacen falta alguna ya que va rellena de cerezas confitadas) y no está nada empalagosa. Una delicia.



En teoria los productos "tematicos" (comida oriental, mejicana, francesa, italiana, alemana, etc.) los van reponiendo cada dos o tres meses, no son productos que siempre esten en las tiendas. Lo digo por lo del sushi.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (3 Jul 2012)

Las zapatillas de ciclismo para usar automáticos están bastante bien para el precio. Aunque son feas comparadas con las shimano mt32, por ejemplo a las que equivaldrían en calidad...


----------



## Navarrorum (3 Jul 2012)

Ando detrás de la famosa panera. ¿Se sabe algo de ella?¿Cuando fue la ultima vez que la pusieron a la venta?


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (3 Jul 2012)

Navarrorum dijo:


> Ando detrás de la famosa panera. ¿Se sabe algo de ella?¿Cuando fue la ultima vez que la pusieron a la venta?



Sale dos veces al año más o menos (cada 7 meses más o menos).

[YOUTUBE]OFLM5jjvdXM[/YOUTUBE]

La última fue en febrero así que igual en agosto-septiembre te la sacan. Aunque ni en el teléfono de atención al cliente te lo dicen, según ellos, no les dicen las fechas de la salida de los artículos con antelación.


----------



## merkawoman (3 Jul 2012)

las galetas de abarqilladas dechocolate-avellana _favorini _ masmolan.

Aunque estan años luz de las _sonday _ de chocolate.


----------



## endevido (3 Jul 2012)

En menaje tengo la liquadora, el horno y la batidora y funcionan de coña. 

Lo yogures y lacteos, el brie y el cammembert, las mostazas y productos alimentarios alemanes. Productos mexicanos. Pastas y arroces.

Los productos de limpieza en general. Papeles del baño y de cocina. Muchos más baratos que en mercadona.

Ropa para hacer deporte, tengo algunas camisetas de correr térmicas y un abrigo para la nieve. Van muy bien.

Ah, y las plantas, aún me dura una orquídea que compré en Febrero.

Por el contrario creo que las frutas y verduras son muy mejorables, mejor ir a un mercado o tiendas de proximidad. Los productos de belleza no son baratos. La leche es mala. El vino dificil de explorar todos.


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (4 Jul 2012)

endevido dijo:


> En menaje tengo la liquadora, el horno y la batidora y funcionan de coña.



Yo también tengo la licuadora y funciona perfectamente.
La balanza de cocina genial. Muchísimo mejor que las dos tefales que tenía antes que se rompieron aún estando en garantía y además tragaban pilas que no veas.
La donutera y la gofrera, aunque le doy poco uso, van muy bien.
Hace poco cogí la sorbetera-heladera y también me he hecho algún helado con ella.

Utensilios y máquinas de jardinería también me cojo y salen buenos.


----------



## D-Fens (4 Jul 2012)

endevido dijo:


> El vino dificil de explorar todos.



Pues yo le estoy dando un repaso a toda la variedad que tienen en mi LiDL y en verdad en verdad os digo que hasta ahora no he encontrado uno malo. Incluso los más baratos, los de 1,5-2€ la botella, cumplen perfectamente como vino de mesa para uso diario.


----------



## Mary Littlewisdom (4 Jul 2012)

El queso del Lidl le da mil patadas a los Entrepinares sosos esos del Mercamona. Suscribo lo de las salchichas, los chocolates y los yogures: perdición.
Lo de la carne y las frutas y verduras también supongo que dependerá de la zona. Y de bebercio alcojólico no me he atrevido a probar nada, pero después de leeros por aquí creo que me voy a animar, que no están las arcas para vermules caros.


----------



## aiskolari (5 Jul 2012)

Las latas de red bull marca Lidl en version light. Los jovenzuelos se las llevan como si fuera drogaina (Y en parte lo es)


----------



## D-Fens (5 Jul 2012)

Mary Littlewisdom dijo:


> El queso del Lidl le da mil patadas a los Entrepinares sosos esos del Mercamona. Suscribo lo de las salchichas, los chocolates y los yogures: perdición.



Entrepinares = puta mierda

Yogosan de vainilla, cubo de 1kg = MANÁ


----------



## Gort (5 Jul 2012)

Hoy he ido a primera hora a Lidl a comprar un armario auxiliar de ésos flexibles:







LIDL

A 22'99 euros. No los encuentras en el mercado por menos de 50 euros. Este armario voy a dejárselo al dueño de este piso de alquiler en el que estoy, ya que el original se lo han cargado mis gatas con sus uñas. Lo dejo embalado y ya que lo monte él después. Yo no lo voy a usar así que no sabré qué tal salen estos armarios auxiliares de plástico de Lidl ¿alguien ha comprado alguno y puede decirme si salen buenos?


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (5 Jul 2012)

Siguiendo la Verdad dijo:


> Sale dos veces al año más o menos (cada 7 meses más o menos).
> 
> [YOUTUBE]OFLM5jjvdXM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> La última fue en febrero así que igual en agosto-septiembre te la sacan. Aunque ni en el teléfono de atención al cliente te lo dicen, según ellos, no les dicen las fechas de la salida de los artículos con antelación.



Viendo el video me tienta la cosa... ¿Alguien lo tiene y puede comentar?


----------



## fuckencia (5 Jul 2012)

Gort dijo:


> Hoy he ido a primera hora a Lidl a comprar un armario auxiliar de ésos flexibles:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la verdad es que el que para el precio que tienen y el tipo de "armario" están bastante bien...tuve uno en un trastero y ahi sigue ,en casa mi madre.
No sé si para uso diario resultarán igual,pero como mueble de sustitución para tu casero,que no se queje ,que está sobrado.


----------



## makokillo (6 Jul 2012)

Las herramientas y maquinas para bricolage de la marca Parkside por regla general suelen ser bastante buenas.


----------



## noinversor (6 Jul 2012)

endevido dijo:


> La leche es mala.




La UHT es agua blanca , como casi todas.

La fresca es estupenda .


----------



## Josef K. (6 Jul 2012)

noinversor dijo:


> La UHT es agua blanca , como casi todas.
> 
> La fresca es estupenda .



Pues a mí la leche Milbona del LIDL me parece estupenda.


----------



## Proletaria (8 Jul 2012)

Yo nunca habia ido al lidl a hacer la compra y despues de leer vuestros comentarios me animé. He probaco la coca freeway y a mi me parece igual que la coca cola, gran descubrimiento. Compre el pan alemán de centeno y me parecio genial además que llena un montón esta buenisimo. Los quesos también muy buenos y a buen precio. La verdad es que me ha encantado.
Tambien me acerqué al Factori Discount cerca del Nassica y lo flipé... no estaba la panificadora pero compre algunas cosas a muy buen precio. Un familiar se llevo una cafetera y una freidora y dice que va genial. :Aplauso:


----------



## opalo (8 Jul 2012)

yo esta semana he comprado yogures naturales con caña de azucar que son todo un descubrimiento. Totalmente recomendable.


----------



## D-Fens (8 Jul 2012)

Uno que NO merece la pena: el café. Al menos el café natural, de cafetera... no recuerdo el nombre porque tiré el envoltorio, pero es malo, malo, malo. Sin ser maravilloso, el Hacendado está mucho mejor.


----------



## Gürtelito (8 Jul 2012)

El otro día compre cereales, creo que son maíz con chocolate. Es una basura de dimensiones cósmicas. 

También compré un queso francés de la promoción de sabores de Francia, como el camembert o brie pero más suave. Muy bueno.


----------



## merkawoman (9 Jul 2012)

Mary Littlewisdom dijo:


> El queso del Lidl le da mil patadas a los Entrepinares sosos esos del Mercamona. Suscribo lo de las salchichas, los chocolates y los yogures: perdición.
> Lo de la carne y las frutas y verduras también supongo que dependerá de la zona. Y de bebercio alcojólico no me he atrevido a probar nada, pero después de leeros por aquí creo que me voy a animar, que no están las arcas para vermules caros.



+10.
Queso roncero le la 40 patadas al entrepinares, el tierno, el light, el curado,etc...


----------



## merkawoman (9 Jul 2012)

A comprar carne soy raticente..

Ultimamente he comprado algo de pollo y mejor que mercadona y infinitamente mejor que carrefour.

Aunque debido a esta euforia compre choricillos barbacoa multiples colores: plastico:vomito:.


----------



## merkawoman (9 Jul 2012)

Hay unos helados que pone vainilla-chocolate de gelatelly, que realmente son de nata y chocolate que estan de muerte, cuadrados 15X15 cm, en cajas de 8.


----------



## Diek (11 Jul 2012)

Hoy he pillado algunos productos de drogueria y agua, estaban bien de precio, pero entre la cola que me ha tocado esperar, ya que solo habia una cajera, y que cuando he llegado a casa, revisando el ticket, he visto que me han cobrado un articulo dos veces (justamente el mas caro 2,78€ :´( ) , no me ha compensado asi que creo que me van a ver solo para alguna de sus ofertas puntuales.


----------



## jose_80 (11 Jul 2012)

Vale la pena (en cuestión de ahorro) la panificadora??


----------



## hasesan_borrado (17 Jul 2012)

Latunes en aceite vegetal marca Isabel, Pack de 24 a 9€ 
Están buenísimos...


----------



## burbujadetrufas (17 Jul 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> Uno que NO merece la pena: el café. Al menos el café natural, de cafetera... no recuerdo el nombre porque tiré el envoltorio, pero es malo, malo, malo. Sin ser maravilloso, el Hacendado está mucho mejor.



No comparto su opinión, llevo años gastando el café Bellarom Gold 100% Arabica del LIDL y es buenísimo, eso si, no es especialmente barato, pero es de variedad arábica y viene en paquetes de 500 gramos (lo normal son paquetes de 250 gramos), de memoria sale por unos 3,5 euros (ha subido bastante desde hace un año o cosa asi):







Lidl / Bellarom Gold 100% Arabica Test Kaffee

Como curiosidad hubo una época en que desaparecían los paquetes de las estanterías por arte de magia, preguntando a las chicas que trabajan en la tienda, me dijeron que búlgaros y rumanos se llevaban los paquetes por decenas cuando iban a visitar a su familia en su país de origen (también algunos chocolates)... es verdad que entonces estaba bastante más barato (de memoria unos 2,7 euros el paquete de 500 gr)... pero si esa gente lo llevaba a lo bestia será por algo...


----------



## Siguiendo la Verdad (17 Jul 2012)

jose_80 dijo:


> Vale la pena (en cuestión de ahorro) la panificadora??



Te copio todo lo que he encontrado sobre costes. Verás que sí vale la pena.



> Mixta, yo la acabo de comprar y la pobre yo creo que hubiera preferido no entrar en casa porque mi familia ya no quiere otro pan.
> 
> hago dos panes al día porque se lian y no paran. He hecho pan francés, integral, blanco normal y dulce. No paro de probar recetas nuevas.
> 
> ...



En este hilo se comenta al respecto:



Alxemi dijo:


> ATENCION: Aunque este hilo se está centrando en panificadoras, hay otros hilos en burbuja sobre pan casero:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari.../197382-hazlo-tu-mismo-pan-de-masa-madre.html
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/61127-como-hacer-el-pan-casero-y-que-quede-bien.html
> ...



Se puede comprar semolina de trigo para hacer pan, pizzas o pasta fresca en carnicerías árabes y es muchísimo más económico. Al igual que la levadura 

En el makro o algún mercado mayorista venden levadura seca, 500gr por 3€.



Calculín dijo:


> Me autocito de este hilo: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/guarderia/61127-como-hacer-el-pan-casero-y-que-quede-bien.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...





caco3 dijo:


> Hagamos el cálculo completo, entonces:
> 
> Energía: 10 ct.
> Harina: 40 ct. (500 gr. de harina de fuerza)*
> ...



Yo a un pan de 750 gr no le echo un sobre entero de levadura. No me gusta el sabor que le da. Pongo solo 1 cc y lo que me queda en el sobre, lo congelo, para la próxima hornada. Con un sobre puedo hacer hasta tres. :o

Eso sí, hay que dejar levar más tiempo.



jmoraf dijo:


> Compré la panificadora del ALDI,
> 
> cuando vendían la máquina, tenían paquetes (preparados) de 1Kg a 1 Euro. Ahora ya no los tienen, pero quedan los del LIDL (1'25 Euros el paquete).. es la manera más fácil. De cada paquete salen 2 panes de 750g; lo básico: los 300-350 ml de agua y el medio paquete, programa 'pan integral' y olvidarse 4 horas, que la máquina lo hace todo.
> 
> ...


----------



## jose_80 (17 Jul 2012)

Muy buena respuesta, gracias Siguiendo la Verdad


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (17 Jul 2012)

Recomiendo todos los muebles de la marca Livarno. BBB. Eso si que se abstengan manazas o vagos. Los muebles hay que montarlos. No es complicado de todos modos. En general son muy practicos


----------



## divad112 (17 Jul 2012)

Hola, creo que todavía no habeis puesto el detergente de la lavadora. Según la revista de este mes de OCU lo consideran como una compra maestra.
El nombre es Formil Super Plus de 28 lavados. Yo lo estoy utilizando despues de ver en la revista y va bien. El precio es de 2.70€ aproximadamente.


----------



## tempore (17 Jul 2012)

divad112 dijo:


> Hola, creo que todavía no habeis puesto el detergente de la lavadora. Según la revista de este mes de OCU lo consideran como una compra maestra.
> El nombre es Formil Super Plus de 28 lavados. Yo lo estoy utilizando despues de ver en la revista y va bien. El precio es de 2.70€ aproximadamente.



Ah, yo lo gasto, y va de maravilla. Cunde tal cual las instrucciones, con un tapón, la colada lista.


----------



## angek (18 Jul 2012)

Otra vez con la panificadora: 



No crean que es oro todo lo que reluce. 

Reto aquí a todo aquél que, una vez comprada y tenida la máquina, diga sinceramente que sus hijos prefieren el pan de este aparato al pan francés - el pan francés es el que se hace alargado y con harina blanca, sin mucho sabor o con levadura. 

Y si quieren ahorrarse más aún, la levadura natural es mucho más barata e infinitamente más rica. 

Busquen por ahí el concepto de "masa madre".


----------



## D-Fens (18 Jul 2012)

burbujadetrufas dijo:


> No comparto su opinión, llevo años gastando el café Bellarom Gold 100% Arabica del LIDL y es buenísimo, eso si, no es especialmente barato, pero es de variedad arábica y viene en paquetes de 500 gramos (lo normal son paquetes de 250 gramos), de memoria sale por unos 3,5 euros (ha subido bastante desde hace un año o cosa asi)



Le haré caso y lo probaré. Mi crítica iba referida al café natural (no arábica) Bellarom, 1,15€ el envase de 250g.


----------



## D-Fens (18 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> Reto aquí a todo aquél que, una vez comprada y tenida la máquina, diga sinceramente que sus hijos prefieren el pan de este aparato al pan francés - el pan francés es el que se hace alargado y con harina blanca, sin mucho sabor o con levadura.



Ya se que este es el hilo del LiDL pero si hablamos de pan lonchafinista para mí la mejor relación calidad-precio está en las barras de 32cts del Dia%. He dicho


----------



## 4motion (18 Jul 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> Ya se que este es el hilo del LiDL pero si hablamos de pan lonchafinista para mí la mejor relación calidad-precio está en las barras de 32cts del Dia%. He dicho



Toda la razon, lo compro habitualmente alli. ::


----------



## reydmus (18 Jul 2012)

Es un queso liquido, con 0% de grasa y bastantes proteinas.

Con un poco de miel o un poco de mermelada, tienes unos yogures de infarto y baratos.


----------



## Erich Weiss (18 Jul 2012)

Cierto, es un aporte muy bueno de proteínas y, aunque no sabe a nada, con mermelada o miel cambia mucho la cosa. ¡Gran descubrimiento! Y creo que Hacendado tiene unos similares.


----------



## Denyuri (18 Jul 2012)

Me queda superlejos el LIDL, pero el otro día me acercaron y encontré 2 cosas que recomiendo encarecidamente:

- protector solar de 4,95€. Totalmente transparente. No pringa y se vaporiza como si fuera agüita. Protege igual de bien que el resto (aún no me he quemado y curro al sol) y no es nada asqueroso.

- el chocolate con avellanas. Madre mía. Tengo que volver y comprar 10 tabletas, lo menos xD Qué bueno!!! Y con los trocitos de avellana del tamaño correcto como para no saltarme los empastes. Duró la tableta entre mi padre y yo 2 horas xDDD


----------



## ziruS (19 Jul 2012)

Denyuri dijo:


> Me queda superlejos el LIDL, pero el otro día me acercaron y encontré 2 cosas que recomiendo encarecidamente:
> 
> - protector solar de 4,95€. Totalmente transparente. No pringa y se vaporiza como si fuera agüita. Protege igual de bien que el resto (aún no me he quemado y curro al sol) y no es nada asqueroso.
> 
> - el chocolate con avellanas. Madre mía. Tengo que volver y comprar 10 tabletas, lo menos xD Qué bueno!!! Y con los trocitos de avellana del tamaño correcto como para no saltarme los empastes. Duró la tableta entre mi padre y yo 2 horas xDDD



¿A qué chocolate te refieres? Porque venden dos tabletas diferentes que traen avellana.... Una con avellana en trocitos y otra con avellana entera.... Y debido a su diferencia de precio, no debe saber igual.:bla:


----------



## ziruS (19 Jul 2012)

Recomiendo comprar (está hasta el sábado) leche Milbona semidesnatada con calcio. Comprando la caja de seis, te sale a 0'59 el litro. Es la Leche Celta.  Leche semidesnatada con calcio MILBONA ::: el blog de las marcas blancas :::


----------



## whoseyes (19 Jul 2012)

angek dijo:


> Otra vez con la panificadora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando sus hijos le digan que prefieren los lacasitos a las lentejas, tambien les hara caso?


----------



## ziruS (19 Jul 2012)

whoseyes dijo:


> Cuando sus hijos le digan que prefieren los lacasitos a las lentejas, tambien les hara caso?



Yo también tengo la panificadora de dos palas. La compré de segunda mano por 20€. Había sido usada tan sólo dos o tres veces contadas. :XX:


----------



## opalo (19 Jul 2012)

merkawoman dijo:


> A comprar carne soy raticente..
> 
> Ultimamente he comprado algo de pollo y mejor que mercadona y infinitamente mejor que carrefour.
> 
> Aunque debido a esta euforia compre choricillos barbacoa multiples colores: plastico:vomito:.



yo he probado los jamoncitos de pollo, y están buenísimos...


----------



## eljos (20 Jul 2012)

Las coo.kie.s americanas con trocitos de chocolate, y de cara a Navidad los Panetones, algunos pasteles tipo bizcocho plumcake alemanes, etc.

Y en chocolates hay muchísima variedad, me encantan los más negros, con un 70% de cacao y más.

En cervezas la Perlembaker de 0,5 l está bien, para beberla entre dos o incluso uno solo la mitad (tiene tapón de rosca).

Salchichas bockburst, bradburst, etc.



Saludos.


----------



## D-Fens (20 Jul 2012)

eljos dijo:


> En cervezas la Perlembaker de 0,5 l está bien, para beberla entre dos o incluso uno solo la mitad (tiene tapón de rosca).



Beber media cerveza y guardar el resto debería estar castigado con pena de muerte.

No, en serio: a mí la Perlembacher me parece muy floja, no es la peor cerveza que he tomado nunca (ese honor le corresponde a la cerveza Ikea) pero por ahí anda. En LiDL hay muy buenas cervezas alemanas, empezando por la Franziskaner que además suelen de poner de oferta cada pocas semanas. Son más caras que la Perlembacher pero la diferencia es A-BIS-MAL.


----------



## angek (20 Jul 2012)

whoseyes dijo:


> Cuando sus hijos le digan que prefieren los lacasitos a las lentejas, tambien les hara caso?





No. Les haré un seguro dental. Y una llave de judo.


----------



## flanagan (20 Jul 2012)

Las linternas esas de led y baterías, marca Livorno, que venden de vez en cuando.
No son especialmente baratas pero son muy buenas.


----------



## Perquesitore (20 Jul 2012)

Ayer compré yo en Lidl una dinamométrica cojonuda a 19,99.
Los precios de estas llaves rondan los 150 euros normalemente Y esta NO ES MALA.(puede que no sea la mejor,pero os aseguro que es muy barata para la calidad que tiene).
Otra cosa es que os haga falta una dinamométrica...::


----------



## eljos (20 Jul 2012)

Yo compré un bombín con buena pinta por 5 euros, lo mire y remire porque alguna vez alguno me ha salido malo (hasta de ECI), parecía bueno y decía que inflaba hasta 9 bares. Al llegar a casa lo probé con la bici de carretera y a los 6 bares se desmonta. No lo he devuelto porque a 5 bares me sobra casi siempre, también me sirve para la btt, y para salir de casa hincho con una de pie, y son 5 lerdos, si llega a costar más de 10 lo devuelvo.

Cuidado con las herramientas estas.

saludos. Enviado desde el móvil.


----------



## ziruS (1 Ago 2012)

Voto por los pudin de la marca kingfrais. Vienen dos unidades de 100ml cada una, y están tremendas.


----------



## Bendisema (16 Ago 2012)

Alguien que haya probado el aceite de oliva virgen extra de la marca Oli Sone? Estaba la botella de cristal de 750 ml a 1,69e y si eso me agenciaba algunas.


----------



## Bendisema (16 Ago 2012)

Gracias


----------



## Stock Option (16 Ago 2012)

Los zumos de a 14 céntimos la unidad dan bastante el pego . Hace unos días que me los he empezado a beber y de momento ni he enfermado ni he perdido la alegría genital mañanera .


----------



## Stock Option (16 Ago 2012)

D-Fens dijo:


> Beber media cerveza y guardar el resto debería estar castigado con pena de muerte.



Pues yo debería morir cienes de veces . Porque la mitad me la tomo en el almuerzo y la otra para la cena .


----------



## Gallina (17 Ago 2012)

Hola

¿Álguien que tenga la yogurtera de LIDL puede comentarnos si merece la pena?
Sale éste sábado y creo que me pondré el kit de guerrillero para conseguir hacerme con una por encima de las cabezas de todas las marujas del barrio.

¿trucos y recomendaciones para hacer yogures diferentes de los naturales de toda la vida?

Gracias...
:cook:


----------



## Bendisema (17 Ago 2012)

Coloboc dijo:


> Yo llevo 10 años comprandolo (en botella de cristal) y para mi gusto es muy bueno, el precio tambien. No me acuerdo donde he leido, que en realidad es el aceite Coosur. Por cierto, tambien es bueno (y barato) en Lidl el vinagre de Modena (producido en Italia).



Gracias, lo vi en el Lidl del pueblo de mis padres y me arrepenti de no haber cogido. Pare en otro Lidl que tengo camino de mi casa y hay estaban a precio normal  (2,69e creo)


----------



## Ciudadano KO (17 Ago 2012)

Gallina dijo:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Álguien que tenga la yogurtera de LIDL puede comentarnos si merece la pena?
> Sale éste sábado y creo que me pondré el kit de guerrillero para conseguir hacerme con una por encima de las cabezas de todas las marujas del barrio.
> ...



No conozco la yogurtera pero tiene buena pinta. Es parecida a una que tengo una desde hace 30 años y va como el primer día, creo que no existe yogurtera en España que haya hecho tantos yogures. 
Para hacer el yogurt compro el cultivo en una farmacia, se llama VSL#3 (www.vsl3.es) y tiene 8 cepas de bichos, es un poco caro, de 15 a 20 euros según las farmacias, y se guarda en el frigorífico. Entran 10 sobres y con cada sobre hago tres yogurteras. Es cuestión de ir probando., al principio con un sobre hacía dos yogurteras, es decir un litro, luego vi que me salían 3 de un sobre.
Eso sí, compro leche ecológica puleva que a veces en carreful de oferta 3x2 me sale a menos de un euro.
El yogurt sale cojonudo, no tiene nada que ver con los comprados y encima con 8 cepas de probióticos.
En cuanto al coste puede que sea algo más caro que uno comercial normal, pero mucho más barato que los que venden ecológicos y éstos yogures que hago lo son.

El sabor de hacerlo con leche entera ecológica es buenísimo y diferente a la leche normal.

En la yogurtera lo suelo dejar 24 horas ya que así la lactosa de la leche casi desaparece y es más digestivo. Pero con dejarlo 12 horas valdría.
Si tienes más dudas me lo dices.

Saludos


----------



## debianita (17 Ago 2012)

Ciudadano KO dijo:


> No conozco la yogurtera pero tiene buena pinta. Es parecida a una que tengo una desde hace 30 años y va como el primer día, creo que no existe yogurtera en España que haya hecho tantos yogures.
> Para hacer el yogurt compro el cultivo en una farmacia, se llama VSL#3 (www.vsl3.es) y tiene 8 cepas de bichos, es un poco caro, de 15 a 20 euros según las farmacias, y se guarda en el frigorífico. Entran 10 sobres y con cada sobre hago tres yogurteras. Es cuestión de ir probando., al principio con un sobre hacía dos yogurteras, es decir un litro, luego vi que me salían 3 de un sobre.
> Eso sí, compro leche ecológica puleva que a veces en carreful de oferta 3x2 me sale a menos de un euro.
> El yogurt sale cojonudo, no tiene nada que ver con los comprados y encima con 8 cepas de probióticos.
> ...




Siguiendo con el offtopic 

En casa hacemos yogourt con una yogurtera desde hace meses. Los ingredientes que usamos son los siguientes:

- 1.5 l leche fresca (de esa que venden en los refrigerados)
- 1 yogourt de calidad (suele ser de la fageda o uno hecho con la propia yogurtera.

Llenamos los vasos con la leche y repartimos a cucharadas en yogourt en los mismos.El coste es mínimo y los yogures salen exquisitos.

La yogurtera me costó 25 euros. La del Lidl tiene muy buen precio. Dado que no deja de ser una resistencia con un interruptor, yo me la compraria de todas todas.


----------



## Gallina (17 Ago 2012)

¿y habeis probado a hacerlos con sabores a frutas? Por ejemplo añadiendo mermeladas o trozos de fruta.
:cook:


----------



## D-Fens (18 Ago 2012)

CARIS, si no pilláis la oferta del LiDL no preocuparse porque en amazon.es las hay por el mismo precio

Bomann JM 1025 CB,14 W,230 V,50 Hz,Blanco,Transparente - Yogurtera - Amazon.es: Bomann

Incluso hay una Moulinex por unos pocos € más

http://www.amazon.es/Moulinex-D-JC1-41-DJC141/dp/B00265A2EG/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1345286230&sr=8-6


----------



## piruleta (18 Ago 2012)

pañales y tampones marca toujurs. mucho mejor que dodot y tampax


----------



## mikasa (18 Ago 2012)

El salmón ahumado. Está buenísimo !!! Yo ya no compro otro.
El pan está bueno, aguanta, yo lo congelo y sale bien, a 39 centimos la de cuarto.
El agua Solan de Cabras
La coca Freeway, idéntica a la otra, y lo dice una adicta.
Las piezas de cabeza de lomo enteras, para hacer estofado, picada filetes o lo que quieras están muy bien.
Hay champús de marca, Pantene, Fructis, a mejor precio.
El queso azul está bien.
El queso de rulo de cabra.
Los quesitos en porciones muy sabrosos, buena composición.
Las salchichas ya no hace falta decirlo.
Leche desnatada sale bien, yo tenía problemas con la leche para digerirla, hasta que probé ésta, Milbona.
El queso rallado.
Los nachos, con queso mozzarella y la salsa que querais por encima, un golpe de micro y estan de muerrrrrrrrrrrrrte !


----------



## ziruS (18 Ago 2012)

Una pequeña aportación:
-Yogures Milbona naturales enteros 3'5mg
-Mantequilla Milbona sin sal
-Cereales Master Crumble (hay de dos tipos, pues los dos me gustan)


----------



## Comio (23 Ago 2012)

Por si a alguien le interesa, dado que por el foro se habló de ello hace algún tiempo, hoy termocompostador por 35€







Que conste que desconozco si está bien o es una castaña.


----------



## killer queen (23 Ago 2012)

Las pizzas
El queso en lonchas
El chocolate
Los cereales
Las salchichas alemanas

Yo voy a Lidl exclusivamente a comprar esos articulos.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (23 Ago 2012)

Gofres
Nachos, Fritos, Cortezas trigo, etc
Hojaldre
Foie (también muy bueno en Aldi)
Las ofertas de herramientas, moto, etc
La cerveza Argus 
Y bueno lo ya repetido


----------



## CALIXTO (12 Sep 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hoy he comprado, como habitualmente, los de sobra conocidos yogures naturales con azúcar de caña.
> 
> Han cambiado el diseño de las etiquetas y al principio llamaba un poco la atención... pero no le dí importancia .... hasta que me he tomado uno .... :
> adiós a su cremosidad merced a estar más aguado, que además diluye la intensidad del azúcar de caña y lo rebaja a yogures del montón.
> ...



No amigo, no es uno aislado.
Yo he entrado en el hilo, precisamente para comentarlo. Han cambiado los yogures.
Curiosamente, tengo en casa unos del Día que pillé hace un par de semanas, y estoy casi seguro que son los mismos, un asco.


----------



## Ataqueitor (13 Sep 2012)

Hola a todos:

Soy nueva pero llevo tiempo leyendo el foro. Como soy usuaria habitual de Lidl desde hace un par de años, conozco bastante bien el género. Recomiendo los siguientes productos:

- Yogures en general, en especial el griego, el de cereales y el de bífidus (proviact).

- Mortadela de Bolonia. Es auténtica. Una delicatessen.

- Rulo de cabra petit chebra. Vale 1,49 euros. El rulo de President cuesta 2 euros y el de mercadona alrededor de 1,70 o 1,80.

- Lomos de salmón congelado. Son caros, a 4 euros los dos lomos, pero están deliciosos. De vez en cuando los ponen en oferta.

-Verduras congeladas: setas variadas, judías verdes, etc. Más baratas que en el Mercadona. 

- Panecillos de semillas de su propio horno. Vienen cuatro por un euro. Son un poco caros, pero resultan muy cómodos para congelar y descongelar como raciones individuales. Están buenísimos.

- Latas de ventresca de atún y caballa. Bastante mejores que las de otros super como Mercadona o Ahorra más.

- Tallarines al huevo.

- Salsas italianas marca "Combino".

-Chocolates.

- En fruta y verdura no tienen mucha variedad, pero la calidad es mejor que la del Mercadona. Y es más barato.

- El jabón de Marsella para la lavadora.

- El vinagre balsámico acetto y el concentrado.

En fin, esto es lo que lo que suelo comprar yo. La leche Milbona también es bastante decente y estaba bastante bien situada en el ranking que hizo la OCU (desde luego mucho mejor que marcas famosas como Central lechera asturiana, Lauki, Ram, etc.).

Espero que os sirva. Un saludo.


----------



## JuanJuan (13 Sep 2012)

No sé si lo han puesto ya, pero añado el salmón ahumado. A la altura del de Ikea.

Lo difícil es pillarlo, porque la gente se lo lleva rápido.


----------



## flanagan (13 Sep 2012)

Menaje: "teléfono" de ducha con varias posiciones para el agua. Similar en calidad a una de Grohe.


----------



## kmp (14 Sep 2012)

las luces para bici, están que te cagas para costar 10 euros. Creo que no quedan en casi ningún sitio, pero si las encontráis, son una buena compra.


----------



## angek (15 Sep 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Esto me hace reflexionar sobre el terrible descenso de calidad de la leche en general: ya no tengo ningún sitio a mano donde comprar leche fresca ( sin pasterizar, y con su nata... como las de bolsa de antaño ) ... y por ende, he perdido ese sabor. En general, las marcas de leche de precios más altos/conocidas ... tampoco ofrecen nada del otro jueves... sin embargo, la fresca pasterizada, te la puedes tomar sola sin sentir náuseas; algo es algo




Es curioso el cambio intergeneracional. Lo que parece vomitivo cambia de puesto. 

Acabo de volver de vacaciones de Galicia y me ha sorprendido las dispares opiniones sobre la leche fresca de los padres e hijos. Los mayores no pueden probar las nuevas leches en brick, mientras que a los chicos, la recién ordeñada les resulta "podrida". 

¿Estamos (urbanita de toa la vida) las nuevas generaciones preparados para el auténtico sabor de los alimentos?.


----------



## JuanJuan (15 Sep 2012)

angek dijo:


> Es curioso el cambio intergeneracional. Lo que parece vomitivo cambia de puesto.
> 
> Acabo de volver de vacaciones de Galicia y me ha sorprendido las dispares opiniones sobre la leche fresca de los padres e hijos. Los mayores no pueden probar las nuevas leches en brick, mientras que a los chicos, la recién ordeñada les resulta "podrida".
> *
> ¿Estamos (urbanita de toa la vida) las nuevas generaciones preparados para el auténtico sabor de los alimentos?.*





Creo que no. 

Ahora mismo casi nada tiene sabor, y los jóvenes se acostumbran a ello; llegando a renegar de los sabores reales.

Y lo de la leche es cierto. Yo se la compraba a mi madrina, de sus propias vacas, se cocía hasta que la nata subía y leche lista. El sabor no tenía nada que ver con el de la envasada de ahora, pero llegas a acostumbrarte. Supongo que la primera reacción de un joven al probar aquella leche sería de asco, pero en cuanto se acostumbrara, se daría cuenta de que era mucho mejor.

Sobre la leche del Lidl, a mí no me parece tan mala para lo que hay por ahí, y la del Aldi, Milsani, me parece hasta mejor; pero claro, yo la tomo desnatada y en desnatadas "mejor" más que buena significa "menos mala".


----------



## Ataqueitor (15 Sep 2012)

Se me olvidó comentar algo. Todo lo que sea "papel" es bueno y barato: servilletas, papel higiénico, rollo de cocina... Conozco a gente que va al Lidl solo a por esto.


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (15 Sep 2012)

¿En vuestro Lidl ponen el salmon de oferta? Hace ya mucho tiempo que en el mio no lo ponen.


----------



## Carnivorous Cactus_borrado (13 Oct 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hoy he comprado, como habitualmente, los de sobra conocidos yogures naturales con azúcar de caña.
> 
> Han cambiado el diseño de las etiquetas y al principio llamaba un poco la atención... pero no le dí importancia .... hasta que me he tomado uno .... :
> adiós a su cremosidad merced a estar más aguado, que además diluye la intensidad del azúcar de caña y lo rebaja a yogures del montón.
> ...



Yo también he notado que han cambiado. Me siguen gustando, pero mucho menos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (13 Oct 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Hoy he comprado, como habitualmente, los de sobra conocidos yogures naturales con azúcar de caña.
> 
> Han cambiado el diseño de las etiquetas y al principio llamaba un poco la atención... pero no le dí importancia .... hasta que me he tomado uno .... :
> adiós a su cremosidad merced a estar más aguado, que además diluye la intensidad del azúcar de caña y lo rebaja a yogures del montón.
> ...



coincido contigo... saben peor, no tan dulces y parece menos cremoso.

En el envase (que para mi gusto es más feo) ya no ponen los ingredientes (supongo que lo pone en el cartón)

Y encima han subido el precio.

La manía de joder las cosas las empresas cuando tienen éxito...


----------



## manarco (13 Oct 2012)

pues yo hubo un lote que compre que fatal, pero le he dado otra oportunidad y parece que ya vuelven a ser como antes.


----------



## Meñakoz (13 Oct 2012)

Las sopas y verduras asiáticas vitasania.


----------



## Josef K. (13 Oct 2012)

A mí recientemente me ha dado la sensación de que también ha habido cambio con los yogures cremosos sin azúcar. Menos cremosos y con un punto agrio. Que también puede ser que no estuvieran en buenas condiciones, pero me ha llamado la atención ver que por aquí comentábais también un cambio con sus primos cercanos.


----------



## JuanMacClane (14 Oct 2012)

Bueno , ya me he metido en lidl.es y en contacto he enviado una queja con los yogures.

Si compramos menos y enviamos quejas a lo mejor se ponen las pilas.


----------



## 4motion (15 Oct 2012)

A mi los ultimos de caña que compre con el envase nuevo me parecieron menos sabrosos, otro lote me parecieron igual, asi que no se, ahora como los descremados de sabores con trozos, cojonudos Tambien, espero que no los jodan.


----------



## JuanMacClane (19 Oct 2012)

Ya me han contestado del dpto de atención al cliente:



> Estimado Sr. Macclane
> 
> En relación a su mail le agradecemos su comentario y su interés. Le informamos que procedemos a remitir la información facilitada al departamento correspondiente por si fuese posible volver a la fórmula anterior.
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnSilver (20 Oct 2012)

Pepinillos dulces, salmón, mozzarella, chocolates varios, las promociones de comida asiática...


----------



## CaCO3 (20 Oct 2012)

Yo también noté el bajón de los yogures naturales con azúcar de caña, tanto que la última vez que estuve no los compré. Quizás hoy me acerque y los compre otra vez. Si confirmo que están peor, mandaré un mail también.


----------



## 4motion (20 Oct 2012)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Ya me han contestado del dpto de atención al cliente:



Entonces reconocen que han variado la formula ¿no?, seguro que a mas barato y mayor beneficio, pues señores de Milbona y LIDL :no::no::no:, de momento estoy comprando los desnatados con trozos de fruta marca Linessa, como los cambien les dan por el culo.

Estaremos atentos, cuentanos mas.


----------



## Ishay_borrado (20 Oct 2012)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Las sopas y verduras asiáticas vitasania.



De esos suelo hacer buen acopio cuando salen, además de algún otro plato preparado. Buenos aliados para los días fríos de invierno en los que tienes que salir de un apuro.


----------



## Gürtelito (20 Oct 2012)

JuanMacClane dijo:


> Ya me han contestado del dpto de atención al cliente:



Tiene pinta de respuesta estandar que tira para atrás. 


Yo soy otro de los que han dejado de comprar esos yogurts.


----------



## reydmus (20 Oct 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> Buen apunte, gracias.
> 
> Había leído en este mismo hilo un comentario a favor de la mortadela boloñesa, pero cuando fuí a comprarla y ver que ya viene cortada ( no es lo mismo ) y su precio/kg me eché atrás...
> 
> .



Como siempre somos los tontos de Europa. Esa mortadela boloñesa, que esta cojonuda, vale casi la mitad en los lidl europeos, en los norteafricanos nos la meten doblada.


----------



## JuanMacClane (20 Oct 2012)

4motion dijo:


> Entonces reconocen que han variado la formula ¿no?, seguro que a mas barato y mayor beneficio, pues señores de Milbona y LIDL :no::no::no:, de momento estoy comprando los desnatados con trozos de fruta marca Linessa, como los cambien les dan por el culo.
> 
> Estaremos atentos, cuentanos mas.





Gürtelito dijo:


> Tiene pinta de respuesta estandar que tira para atrás.
> 
> 
> Yo soy otro de los que han dejado de comprar esos yogurts.



Cierto, por la respuesta parece que si, no quiero darle más cancha simplemente esperar que la cambien y mientras no comprar o comprar menos.

Y todo el mundo que esté de acuerdo que les escriba, al menos así tienen registrado x quejas , y eso + la bajada de ventas les hará pensar.


----------



## D-Fens (20 Oct 2012)

dov12x dijo:


> Cerveza de trigo Franziskaner.



Cuando la ponen de oferta a 1€. Yo llevo el coche y vengo con una caja entera, me da para varios meses


----------



## djvaro (23 Oct 2012)

El triple sec (licor de naranjas para hacer margaritas) del Lidl le da sopas con onda al Cointreau, tres veces más caro.


----------



## Miskatonic (23 Oct 2012)

Zumo de naranja 100% exprimida con pulpa marca Vitafit.
Nada que envidiar al Don Simón, y bastante más barato, creo que a 0,89 € el litro. 
Hoy iré a hacer acopio.


----------



## 4motion (23 Oct 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> A todo esto:
> 
> Hoy mismo he vuelto a comprar los dichosos yogures, para probar la teoría que implica la existencia de una lotería y :
> 
> ...



Ellos mismos en DIA los franceses hicieron algo parecido y se estan comiendo sus yogures con patatas, de momento deje de comprar los de caña, milbona se va a enterar cuando se los coman tambien con patatas y LIDL lo mismo, ahora solo compro los LINESSA de sabores y trozos de frutas desnatados y si los cambian se van definitivamente a la mierda.

Que sigan por esea linea que van de cohones.


----------



## caralimon (7 Nov 2012)

La oferta de la paletilla a 19,99 estaba muy bien, lo malo que era semideshuesada y nosotros hacemos caldo con el hueso y cortezas fritas con la piel pero bueno, esta riquisima pero fijaos bien que algunas bolsas el vacio no estaba bien hecho

Luego aunque ponga que todas pesan 4 kg es mentira, en este caso a quien madruga Dios le ayuda y a primera hora cogimos dos de las mas gordas.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (7 Nov 2012)

caralimon dijo:


> La oferta de la paletilla a 19,99 estaba muy bien, lo malo que era semideshuesada y nosotros hacemos caldo con el hueso y cortezas fritas con la piel pero bueno, esta riquisima pero fijaos bien que algunas bolsas el vacio no estaba bien hecho
> 
> Luego aunque ponga que todas pesan 4 kg es mentira, en este caso a quien madruga Dios le ayuda y a primera hora cogimos dos de las mas gordas.



Sip, es buena oferta, aunque a mi me gusta más el jamón porque lo corto mejor y es más magro.
A la espera estoy de que saquen el jamoncico que me pillé el año pasado por 36€. Salió muy bueno (dentro de lo que hay por ese rango de precios ojo: hay otras gamas con otros precios que no tienen nada que ver).


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (7 Nov 2012)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Zumo de naranja 100% exprimida con pulpa marca Vitafit.
> Nada que envidiar al Don Simón, y bastante más barato, creo que a 0,89 € el litro.
> Hoy iré a hacer acopio.



A mi ese zumo me da diarrea y no es broma. Huelelo antes de beberlo y entenderas porque.

Creo que es porque cogen naranjas que no pueden vender en el mercado porque no tienen la calidad suficiente (se han caido al suelo, estan picadas por un bicho...etc) y claro llegan a tu estomago con algunas bacterias de mas.

Es una pena porque a ese precio esta DPM.


----------



## murpi (7 Nov 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> A mi ese zumo me da diarrea y no es broma. Huelelo antes de beberlo y entenderas porque.
> 
> Creo que es porque cogen naranjas que no pueden vender en el mercado porque no tienen la calidad suficiente (se han caido al suelo, estan picadas por un bicho...etc) y claro llegan a tu estomago con algunas bacterias de mas.
> 
> Es una pena porque a ese precio esta DPM.



Como todas las marcas. Un familiar trabajó hace años en el cultivo de frutales y todos las frutas que no se podían vender iban para hacer zumo.


----------



## angek (7 Nov 2012)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> A mi ese zumo me da diarrea y no es broma. Huelelo antes de beberlo y entenderas porque.
> 
> Creo que es porque cogen naranjas que no pueden vender en el mercado porque no tienen la calidad suficiente (se han caido al suelo, estan picadas por un bicho...etc) y claro llegan a tu estomago con algunas bacterias de mas.
> 
> Es una pena porque a ese precio esta DPM.







murpi dijo:


> Como todas las marcas. Un familiar trabajó hace años en el cultivo de frutales y todos las frutas que no se podían vender iban para hacer zumo.




Servidor, tras estas contemplaciones, toma las naranjas directamente. 

Aparte de la mierda que conlleva la mecanización, el hecho de beber zumo implica tomar agua con azúcares, sin la fibra. 

Y que es más caro. 

Copón.


----------



## INDIGNADITO (9 Nov 2012)

¿Alguien compra botellas de agua?... Hay alguna marca que esté buena y de calidad


----------



## caralimon (9 Nov 2012)

INDIGNADITO dijo:


> ¿Alguien compra botellas de agua?... Hay alguna marca que esté buena y de calidad



JArra de agua JATA y filtros, con 6 filtros estrenas jarra sale mas barata que la brita

Bienvenidos a Jata todo online pago paypal (creo hace 5 meses que no compro)


----------



## capital tali (9 Nov 2012)

Mi mujer me ha dicho que las medias del Lidl dan muy buen resultado.


----------



## flanagan (9 Nov 2012)

INDIGNADITO dijo:


> ¿Alguien compra botellas de agua?... Hay alguna marca que esté buena y de calidad



Por precio/litro la monte pinos del hipercor que está bastante bien.
Es de un manantial de Almazán, soria.

Luego tenemos la nunca suficientemente mal valorada Fuente Primavera.
Esa ni aunque te paguen.
Únicamente apta para paladares que no sepan distinguir el aceite de oliva virgen extra procedente de productor artesanal jienense del aceite Repsol elite tdi 15w40.

Perdonen por el off-topic ya que este hilo es del lidl.


----------



## Gürtelito (10 Nov 2012)

La naranja para zumo es la naranja que ha caído, la que está picada, la que es más fea que pagarle a un padre y no está presencial para la venta, etc.

Lo peor de lo peor, vamos.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Nov 2012)

Gürtelito dijo:


> La naranja para zumo es la naranja que ha caído, la que está picada, la que es más fea que pagarle a un padre y no está presencial para la venta, etc.
> 
> Lo peor de lo peor, vamos.



¿Lo peor? No voy a decir que usen las mejores, pero poner de ejemplo como malas naranjas a las que no tienen una pinta exterior comercial, no es un argumento.

Yo como futa, no me dedico a contemplarla.


----------



## guruguru (10 Nov 2012)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Lo peor? No voy a decir que usen las mejores, pero poner de ejemplo como malas naranjas a las que no tienen una pinta exterior comercial, no es un argumento.
> 
> Yo como futa, no me dedico a contemplarla.



yo he visto las naranjas que se llevan para zumo y no se trata solo de que no sean bonitas como para hacerles un cuadro. Se trata de que estan podridas! picadas por la mosca del mediterraneo, hechas polvo! Despues las someten a altas temperaturas y lo matan todo (vitaminas incluidas). En una fabrica de zumos que habia por aqui cerca, despues de ese proceso las deshidrataban y las convertian en polvo para almacenar. Dspues se transporta, se mezcla con agua, azucar etc..

Para eso bebo agua que es mas barata y mas sana.



Bueno, edito para comentar que no todos los zumos son iguales. Por ejemplo en el mercadona hay uno que se tiene que conservar en la nevera y dura unos 3 dias. El precio está creo que a 1,5€ el l. Ese zumo debe tener un tratamiento diferente. No se como es el sabor porque no lo he provado, pero el de piña no está mal.

Aunque no hay nada como hacerte tus zumos y tus propios cocteles de frutas:baba:


----------



## Meñakoz (10 Nov 2012)

Me encanta las sopas asiáticas de vitasia, son latas de 540g "Chicken in a creamy and aromatic sauce" Las recomiendo, de lo buenas q están.


----------



## Ataqueitor (10 Nov 2012)

Meñakoz dijo:


> Me encanta las sopas asiáticas de vitasia, son latas de 540g "Chicken in a creamy and aromatic sauce" Las recomiendo, de lo buenas q están.



Sí, pero yo te recomiendo que mires la lista de ingredientes. Siempre les ponen glutamato monosódico (potenciador del sabor). Mejor hacerte la sopa en casa.


----------



## Gürtelito (10 Nov 2012)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Lo peor? No voy a decir que usen las mejores, pero poner de ejemplo como malas naranjas a las que no tienen una pinta exterior comercial, no es un argumento.
> 
> Yo como futa, no me dedico a contemplarla.



Lo decía por el resto, por las caídas, por las picadas, etc.


Cuando vas a coger naranja y dicen: "Para zumo" se coge lo que se pilla, sin importar como esta.

No se si me explico.


----------



## Freewaytohell (12 Nov 2012)

El ENERGY DRINK de la "casa" vale 35 cms. y te da subidón como otra cualquiera

La barra de pan GALLEGA está muy buena.

La cebolla picada congelada.

CERVEZA FINKBRAU: 25CMS. la lata y está bien buena.


----------



## reydmus (12 Nov 2012)

La leche fresca que venden esta bien de precio y bastante buena, nada que ver con las de brick.


----------



## merkawoman (12 Nov 2012)

Hoy he comprado un panetone de chocolate favornina 4,99 leuros excelente.


----------



## Romano (12 Nov 2012)

Miskatonic dijo:


> Zumo de naranja 100% exprimida con pulpa marca Vitafit.
> Nada que envidiar al Don Simón, y bastante más barato, creo que a 0,89 € el litro.
> Hoy iré a hacer acopio.



Me parece que lo hace también J. García Carrión. Fíjate en la etiqueta


----------



## merkawoman (12 Nov 2012)

Guanotopía dijo:


> ¿Lo peor? No voy a decir que usen las mejores, pero poner de ejemplo como malas naranjas a las que no tienen una pinta exterior comercial, no es un argumento.
> 
> Yo como futa, no me dedico a contemplarla.



Yo deje de comprar las del lidl...daba por sentado que eran de levante, ya notaba algo raro y vi que venian de fuera y advertia de un par de pesticidas....:abajo:


----------



## Romano (12 Nov 2012)

Ah, y el tomate Tomcoex (que tiene nombre de empresa exportadora) lo acabo de ver por vez primera en mi vida.... en el nuevo Simply de al lado de mi casa.


----------



## Gelucatil (13 Nov 2012)

merkawoman dijo:


> Hoy he comprado un panetone de chocolate favornina 4,99 leuros excelente.



Delicioso ,que bueno está.


----------



## Saryon (13 Nov 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> La leche fresca que venden esta bien de precio y bastante buena, nada que ver con las de brick.



Recuerdas el precio aprox?


----------



## reydmus (13 Nov 2012)

Saryon dijo:


> Recuerdas el precio aprox?



Desnatada 0,79€, la normal creo que 0.82.


----------



## klenow (13 Nov 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> La leche fresca que venden esta bien de precio y bastante buena, nada que ver con las de brick.



En Alemania (en Lidl) esta a menos de 70 centimos (creo que he visto la semidestanda a 57 centimos...pero podria ser una oferta). La leche fresca bio suele estar a 85-90 centimos. 

En Espanna la cagamos cuando apostamos masivamente por comprar solo leche no fresca... ahora parece que consumimos las peores leches del mercado europeo, tomando excedentes tratados de Francia y Alemania...


----------



## Saryon (13 Nov 2012)

reydmus dijo:


> Desnatada 0,79€, la normal creo que 0.82.



Gracias! Para ser fresca no tiene mal precio.


----------



## Gnomo (13 Nov 2012)

La tarta de Santiago.


----------



## Kamui (14 Nov 2012)

Seiyuro_hiko dijo:


> *Teniendo en cuenta el origen de la leche*, lo más probable es que desaparezca en un par de semanas... temporalmente .
> 
> Y luego reaparecerá .... a 1 euro :



Cuéntanos más.


----------



## Thom son (16 Nov 2012)

merkawoman dijo:


> Hoy he comprado un panetone de chocolate favornina 4,99 leuros excelente.



Ah, pero, eso... ¿es comestible? En Italia creo que hay discusión sobre si es ética su utilización para consumo de animales.


----------



## Enterao (16 Nov 2012)

juanmacclane dijo:


> cierto, por la respuesta parece que si, no quiero darle más cancha simplemente esperar que la cambien y mientras no comprar o comprar menos.
> 
> *y todo el mundo que esté de acuerdo que les escriba, al menos así tienen *registrado x quejas , y eso + la bajada de ventas les hará pensar.




:xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx::xx:


----------



## Astedia (17 Nov 2012)

Alguien sabe que tal estan los moldes para la reposteria esos de silicona y la lamina para el horno tambien de silicona? Lo han anunciado esta semana empezaba la oferta el jueves.
Necesito varias cosillas para poder hacer las galletas y bizcochos en casa, no estan mal de precio y si no se pega la comida etc... a ver si alguien los tiene.


----------



## Enterao (17 Nov 2012)

yo tengo uno y no se queman no . aunque da la impresion que si . estan bien . aunque posiblemente desprendan algun toxico o algo..


----------



## tempore (17 Nov 2012)

Enterao dijo:


> yo tengo uno y no se queman no . aunque da la impresion que si . estan bien . aunque posiblemente desprendan algun toxico o algo..



Yo también tengo uno, y van muy bien. En frío también puedes hacer un flan.


----------



## Gürtelito (17 Nov 2012)

Zumo de naranja de la marca Solevita: La mayor mierda que he bebido. Es como el tang pero aguado.


----------



## Tronak (17 Nov 2012)

Los nachos, y el chocolate con almendras ñammmm


----------



## Denyuri (17 Nov 2012)

vaya, me perdí los moldes, que si vas a tiendas especializadas te pueden levantar hasta 15€ po un poquillo de silicona para hacer un pastel... yo suelo comprarlos en los chinos, bastante cutres, y la verdad es que me han dado muy buen resultado

A lo que estoy pifiada es a los Caramel & Biscuit, que por 1,49€ tengo 8 barritas de pseudo twix ::


----------



## SCDL (17 Nov 2012)

Los moldes de silicona confirmo que van de P.M.


----------



## Astedia (17 Nov 2012)

Denyuri dijo:


> vaya, me perdí los moldes, que si vas a tiendas especializadas te pueden levantar hasta 15€ po un poquillo de silicona para hacer un pastel... yo suelo comprarlos en los chinos, bastante cutres, y la verdad es que me han dado muy buen resultado
> 
> A lo que estoy pifiada es a los Caramel & Biscuit, que por 1,49€ tengo 8 barritas de pseudo twix ::



Yo voy el lunes a ver si sigue la oferta, porque cerca de casa no tengo ninguno y aprovecho que llevo a la nena al medico que me pilla de paso.
Creo que la oferta de los moldes es hasta el martes pero no lo se seguro.
En los chinos no compro nada de eso, porque compre un molde de flan, y cuando fui hacer gelatina en verano, fui a comerla y se habia quitado todo el baño de alumino o de la mierda que estuviera hecho mezclandose con la gelatina, nunca mas...


----------



## reydmus (17 Nov 2012)

Por cierto, los yogures griegos que estaban genial los han aguado y ahora son una mierda.


----------



## Denyuri (17 Nov 2012)

en los chinos, los de silicona, digo, el resto ni se me ocurre ::


----------



## Lulila (17 Nov 2012)

Yo compré ayer el molde tipo plum-cake y parece bastante bueno (además de ser mucho más barato que en cualquier tienda de menaje/repostería). Los de los chinos parecen más finos, no sé.


----------



## merkawoman (17 Nov 2012)

Astedia dijo:


> Alguien sabe que tal estan los moldes para la reposteria esos de silicona y la lamina para el horno tambien de silicona? Lo han anunciado esta semana empezaba la oferta el jueves.
> Necesito varias cosillas para poder hacer las galletas y bizcochos en casa, no estan mal de precio y si no se pega la comida etc... a ver si alguien los tiene.



Yo compre la lamina y la he usado para amasar: perfecto; practico e higienico, pero lo de hornear encima una pizza, no lo veo claro....lo hago encima la tipica bandeja aluminio y no se pega absolutamente nada, la temperatura maxima recomendada es similar a la de hornear una pizza....


----------



## merkawoman (17 Nov 2012)

Thom son dijo:


> Ah, pero, eso... ¿es comestible? En Italia creo que hay discusión sobre si es ética su utilización para consumo de animales.



¿¿??? En que basa?


----------



## Diek (18 Nov 2012)

Yo hace unas semanas compre el kit de manicura y pedicura:







18€, teniendo en cuenta que, por ejemplo, una visita al callista suele costar 20€, se amortiza rapido rapido, va bastante bien la verdad.


----------



## Astedia (18 Nov 2012)

merkawoman dijo:


> Yo compre la lamina y la he usado para amasar: perfecto; practico e higienico, pero lo de hornear encima una pizza, no lo veo claro....lo hago encima la tipica bandeja aluminio y no se pega absolutamente nada, la temperatura maxima recomendada es similar a la de hornear una pizza....



Las pizzas en la bandeja del horno no se ms pegan, la lamina la quiero para hacer galletas caseras y no tener que comprar cada vez el papel de reposteria.
A ver si el lunes siguen quedando existencias...


----------



## Bocadillodechucrut (20 Nov 2012)

Del Lidl no se, pero del Aldi el lavavajillas UNAMAT es cojonudo. Dura cantidad, como el Fairy. Ojo, el verde translúcido, no el otro.


----------



## currito (20 Nov 2012)

Estoy interesado en comprar el electroestimulador muscular que ponen a la venta 1 vez al año.Si os enterais....


----------



## Gnomo (19 Ene 2013)

Al loro...

Multa de 1,5 millones de euros a cuatro empleados de Lidl por vender queso contaminado


----------



## sebososabroso (19 Ene 2013)

currito dijo:


> Estoy interesado en comprar el electroestimulador muscular que ponen a la venta 1 vez al año.Si os enterais....



Creo que el otro día lo vi en el Lidl, pero cuidado, mis hermanas que son fisios me ha alertado de esos equipos de dudosa calidad.::


----------



## filibustero (19 Ene 2013)

Chocolate,juguetes de madera.


----------



## itaka (19 Ene 2013)

que os parece la olla a presion que venden son 42 euros, merece la pena o es mejor comprar una marca conocida ?????????


----------



## sebososabroso (19 Ene 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que os parece la olla a presion que venden son 42 euros, merece la pena o es mejor comprar una marca conocida ?????????



El problema son los repuestos.


----------



## Enterao (19 Ene 2013)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Creo que el otro día lo vi en el Lidl, pero cuidado, mis hermanas que son fisios me ha alertado de esos equipos de dudosa calidad.::





claro sus hermanas que cjones quiere que digan si son fisios ....pos que donde este un masaje de fisio ....

aunque en verdad nada como el tailandes con final feliz...


----------



## Enterao (19 Ene 2013)

sebososabroso dijo:


> El problema son los repuestos.



lo unico que se rompe de las ollas son las asas...bueno y la goma pero eso son todas igual ...

siendo un poco apañado se pueden hacer asas de madera de haya y queda incluso mas elegante que las de plastico original.

es una buena compra ..


----------



## musu19 (19 Ene 2013)

itaka dijo:


> que os parece la olla a presion que venden son 42 euros, merece la pena o es mejor comprar una marca conocida ?????????



48, unas fagor de doble cuerpo 4+6L... tu decides!


----------



## sebososabroso (19 Ene 2013)

Enterao dijo:


> claro sus hermanas que cjones quiere que digan si son fisios ....pos que donde este un masaje de fisio ....
> 
> aunque en verdad nada como el tailandes con final feliz...



El problema es que esos equipos o dan o no dan lo suficiente, además que los que se pasan pueden joder un musculo.
A mis hermanas no les parece mal que la gente lo gaste, muy al contrario, muchos de sus clientes *están mal por utilizar esos equipos de forma inadecuada* yo os lo decía a vosotros para que no lo gasteís.

Además de fisios son osteopatas.

Lo del final feliz pregunta a algún putero.


----------



## burbujito1982 (19 Ene 2013)

Fagor sin duda


----------



## itaka (19 Ene 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> 48, unas fagor de doble cuerpo 4+6L... tu decides!



pues dime donde puedo encontrar por ese precio fagor


----------



## musu19 (20 Ene 2013)

itaka dijo:


> pues dime donde puedo encontrar por ese precio fagor



Antes de navidades las tenían en el Continente aka Corre-full :

Y me pareció ver un catalogo....
catalogo

Pagina 62 
Fagor 6l ->42
fagor 4+6->62 (antes de navidad 42, no se si es este modelo, pero parecido, por que cuando las compre tenias unas idénticas mas caras que no conseguí ver la diferencia salvo el precio y caja)


----------



## itaka (20 Ene 2013)

musu19 dijo:


> Antes de navidades las tenían en el Continente aka Corre-full :
> 
> Y me pareció ver un catalogo....
> catalogo
> ...



gracias, por la información y las molestias que te han supuesto la busqueda de la información.


----------



## musu19 (20 Ene 2013)

itaka dijo:


> gracias, por la información y las molestias que te han supuesto la busqueda de la información.



Na! La info siempre es gratis!


----------



## Gürtelito (21 Ene 2013)

Alguien que compre yogurt liquido azucarado.

Han cambiado el yoghurt o es impresión mía? Me parece que ahora es más líquido que antes.


----------



## juananxml (21 Ene 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Alguien que compre yogurt liquido azucarado.
> 
> Han cambiado el yoghurt o es impresión mía? Me parece que ahora es más líquido que antes.



Lo han cambiado y es pésimo. Ya no lo compro mas.


----------



## CALIXTO (22 Ene 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> Alguien que compre yogurt liquido azucarado.
> 
> Han cambiado el yoghurt o es impresión mía? Me parece que ahora es más líquido que antes.



Esto ya se comentó hace unos meses. Es bastante peor.


----------



## fuckencia (22 Ene 2013)

ayer arrasé con todo lo de la bici.

El casco está bien,con su led atrás ( se puede poner en posición "coche fantástico) 

La camiseta muy bien,como las de tienda especializada pero a la mitad de precio o menos

Las mallas de ciclismo están muy " profesionales",pero las voy a devolver porque siento como si llevara una tenalady extragrande....y voy más mona con mis mallas normales::

Me traje también las alforjas,me parecieron superbarataS...están bien de tamaño y tal...pero ahora,al montarlas veo que se sujetan con dos velcros de nada .:8:
No sé,no creo que esos velcros aguanten mucho peso...pero me la quedo y ya le haré yo una chapucilla


----------



## SCDL (22 Ene 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> ayer arrasé con todo lo de la bici.
> 
> El casco está bien,con su led atrás ( se puede poner en posición "coche fantástico)
> 
> ...




Lo que tu llamas tenalady gigante es el acolchado que protegera tus zonas nobles del rozamiento contra el sillin , prueba a hacer 30 o 40 kms con tus mallas sin tenalady y luego nos cuentas.


----------



## flanagan (23 Ene 2013)

SCDL dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas tenalady gigante es el acolchado que protegera tus zonas nobles del rozamiento contra el sillin , prueba a hacer 30 o 40 kms con tus mallas sin tenalady y luego nos cuentas.



La necesidad de disponer de badana (ese es el nombre del acolchado) en el maillot depende del sillín.
Si es un sillín tipico de mtb o carretera, de dureza equivalente al diamante o basalto hace falta. Es mas no se sienta uno allí, se apoya con los isquitobiales






Si es un sillín de paseo o uno tipo brooks pues no hace falta badana para nada.


----------



## Escobilla87 (23 Ene 2013)

Todas las ofertas de complementos para bicicleta que he visto en Lidl me han dejado flipando por los precios y la calidad que ofrecían:

Guantes, mallas transpirables de piernas y torso, faros, intermitentes, gancho para colgar la bicicleta del techo..

Obtenido por el 10% del precio que me habría costado en una tienda especializada, y no mucho que envidiar a las marcas.

Ciclistas, estén atentos a cuando el Lidl saque sus ofertas.


----------



## Escobilla87 (23 Ene 2013)

fuckencia dijo:


> ayer arrasé con todo lo de la bici.
> 
> El casco está bien,con su led atrás ( se puede poner en posición "coche fantástico)
> 
> ...



No las devuelvas. Para lo que cuestan son la ostia. He cargado 20 kilos en esas alforjas, únicamente un pulpo para seguridad, lo demás se sostiene solo, casi lo belcros no hacen fuerza.


----------



## Escobilla87 (23 Ene 2013)

¿hay ahora mismo en algun lidl de madrid ofertas de bicicleta? decirmelo que me voy pedaleando para allá


----------



## Gürtelito (23 Ene 2013)

La ropa de ciclismo de Lidl le da trescientas vueltas a la del Decarton.

En muchas ocasiones su calidad no desmerece a las marcas medias de ciclismo. Por ejemplo, en camisetas técnicas. En relación calidad / precio poco puede compararsele.


----------



## BurbuSound (23 Ene 2013)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> ...*gancho para colgar la bicicleta del techo..
> *
> Obtenido por el 10% del precio que me habría costado en una tienda especializada, y no mucho que envidiar a las marcas.
> 
> Ciclistas, estén atentos a cuando el Lidl saque sus ofertas.



Son estupendos, tengo 3 y no puedo estar más contento con ellos. En uno tengo colgado un carrillo de mano de cuando hice reformas en casa.


----------



## musu19 (23 Ene 2013)

zapatillas mopa

Estos del lidl pensando en todo!!!

Algunas cosas son de chino!


----------



## Mitsou (23 Ene 2013)

flanagan dijo:


> La necesidad de disponer de badana (ese es el nombre del acolchado) en el maillot depende del sillín.
> Si es un sillín tipico de mtb o carretera, de dureza equivalente al diamante o basalto hace falta. Es mas no se sienta uno allí, se apoya con los isquitobiales
> 
> 
> ...



generalmente las bicis con esos sillines no son las más apropiadas para andar haciendo 30 ó 40 km, ni por peso ni por desarrollos


----------



## fuckencia (23 Ene 2013)

SCDL dijo:


> Lo que tu llamas tenalady gigante es el acolchado que protegera tus zonas nobles del rozamiento contra el sillin , prueba a hacer 30 o 40 kms con tus mallas sin tenalady y luego nos cuentas.



lo sé alma dedios,...soy rubia pero solo de mechas:rolleye:

Yo tengo una Gacela de los ochenta .
LA uso sobre todo por ciudad...pero el finde ya me tengo yo hechos 20 y 30 km sin esos pañales y fenomenal...vamos que tengo bio-amortiguación de serie.::

De paso decir,sobre la ropa deportiva del lidl,que por lo que he visto tallan grande.HAbitualmente llevo la S, pero aqui me viene mejor la sx


----------



## fuckencia (23 Ene 2013)

Escobilla87 dijo:


> No las devuelvas. Para lo que cuestan son la ostia. He cargado 20 kilos en esas alforjas, únicamente un pulpo para seguridad, lo demás se sostiene solo, casi lo belcros no hacen fuerza.



al final me quedo con ellas.
La verdad es que tienen gran capacidad; hoy las estrené ,para hacer la compra y de momento resistieron( tampoco las cargué mucho,igual tres o cuatro kilos) )

Entonces dices que con los velcros aguantarán de sobra ?
Pensaba ir al zapatero a que me pusiera unas correas que uniera las dos piezas; o en plan xtrem-lonchafinism atar las asas con un candado al portabultos...pero si me dices que bien,me fio.

Del casco no consigo ver dónnde está faricado

Pensé que ponían ls mismas ofertasen todas las comunidades....


----------



## winchur (23 Ene 2013)

Por cierto, a partir de mañana la cerveza Perlenbacher la tienen rebajada 1 euro. Sale el pack de 3 litros por 2.19 euros. Yo siempre cargo el maletero porque es la que mejor me sienta.


----------



## piensaflexible (23 Ene 2013)

Dentro de lo que son lambruscos baratos, el del Lidl me gusta bastante más que el de mercadona economico.
Para pillarla lonchafinisticamente algun que otro sabado noche.


----------



## Diek (24 Ene 2013)

Mañana tienen el set de manicura y pedicura por 18€, la lampara de infrarrojos por 12€, la luz halogena con clip para lectura por 5€, set de carretes de hilo pàra coser por 2€...


----------



## David1 (29 Ene 2013)

Que tal es la plancha que hay esta semana por 19 €? Alguien la conoce?


----------



## nominefi (29 Ene 2013)

David1 dijo:


> Que tal es la plancha que hay esta semana por 19 €? Alguien la conoce?



Si te refieres a la del pelo, mi mujer acaba de deshacerse de una del lidl pq probó una rowenta de 40€ de la hermana y dice que ni punto de comparación.

Os aseguro que mi mujer no es porqueyolovalguista, de hecho la nueva se la regalé yo para reyes pq no paraba de oirla quejarse pero no la mandaba a tomar por culo. Vamos que hubiera tirao con ella por no comprar una curiosa.

El problema parece ser que el alisado no duraba una mierda y con esta dura mas

no entiendo de estas cosas, hablo de oidas


----------



## djun (14 Feb 2013)

He visto cerveza Grimbergen anunciada para dentro de poco a 99 céntimos.
¿Es buena?


----------



## Gran Shurmano (14 Feb 2013)

djun dijo:


> He visto cerveza Grimbergen anunciada para dentro de poco a 99 céntimos.
> ¿Es buena?



Si es buena , es una cerveza de abadia tipo Franziskaner. A mi por lo menos me parece cojonuda, no es una marca del Lidl ni nada de eso. Y el precio es muy bueno.


----------



## flanagan (14 Feb 2013)

djun dijo:


> He visto cerveza Grimbergen anunciada para dentro de poco a 99 céntimos.
> ¿Es buena?



Si, es buena.
Te gustará aunque te parecerá muy fuerte comparada con las rubias normales.
No es la mejor Grimberguen pero puede valer.


----------



## giusepo_2006 (15 Feb 2013)

djun dijo:


> He visto cerveza Grimbergen anunciada para dentro de poco a 99 céntimos.
> ¿Es buena?



Yo soy consumidor habitual de esta cerveza. Para mi gusto es la mejor, y he probado muchas.

Es una belga "de abadía", que tiene 4 ó 6 tipos distintos de cerveza. Los puedes ver en su página web.

Creo que la que está de oferta es la dobble, mi preferida, una tostada de doble fermentación. Estilo Voll-damm, pero en buena.

Yo la he comprado en Carrefour, Hipercor y Mercadona. La ví el otro día en Lidl.

1 leuro es un precio cojonudo.


----------



## Kamui (15 Feb 2013)

Gran Shurmano dijo:


> Si es buena , es una cerveza de abadia tipo Franziskaner. A mi por lo menos me parece cojonuda, no es una marca del Lidl ni nada de eso. Y el precio es muy bueno.



Franciskaner es una cerveza de trigo, no tiene nada que ver con las de abadía aunque salga un monje en la pegatina.

Por otro lado, y respondiendo al que pregunta, es una buena cerveza para iniciarse en este estilo. Dentro de la misma línea te recomiendo probar la Leffe que suelen sacar también los del Lidl, a mi me resulta algo mejor. Eso si, hay que tener en cuenta que son cervezas industriales populares, si quieres una cerveza ya de las buenas dentro de ese estilo las hay mucho mejores, aunque no se encuentran en el mismo sitio.


----------



## Gürtelito (17 Mar 2013)

A partir de mañana, ropa y artículos de ciclismo.

Recomiendo la camiseta técnica. Calidad como las de 20 pavos de marca.


----------



## Vedder (17 Mar 2013)

Gürtelito dijo:


> A partir de mañana, ropa y artículos de ciclismo.
> 
> Recomiendo la camiseta técnica. Calidad como las de 20 pavos de marca.



Acabo de ver el anuncio en la tele y pinta muy bien. 

¿Suele agotarse? ¿Llegaré a las 9 y se habrán agotado los productos?

Experiencias anteriores con Lidl.


----------



## Gumersindo (17 Mar 2013)

Los productos de ciclismo (los buenos/interesantes) suelen agotarse en cuestión de milésimas de segundo. En los foros ciclistas hacen seguimiento al minuto de estas cosas, como vayas a media mañana igual solo te encuentras con un puñado de prendas manoseadas fuera de su caja y de talla gnomo o gigante.

Si te interesa madruga.

Edito después de ver las ofertas: interesante la camiseta técnica, el soporte de taller (estos comprobados) y tal vez el inflador. Lo demás me parece morralla, los guantes te durarán un suspiro a poco que salgas con asiduidad y los maillots son simplemente funcionales, transpiran bastante mal, pero para un paseo valen.


----------



## reydmus (2 Abr 2013)

Mermelada Boule.

La fabrica Helios y los ingredientes son exactamente los mismos que la mermelada helios, la cantidad de fruta es exactamente la misma y la informacion nutricional es exactamente la misma.

El precio, no es el mismo claro esta.


----------



## David1 (3 Abr 2013)

reydmus dijo:


> Mermelada Boule.
> 
> La fabrica Helios y los ingredientes son exactamente los mismos que la mermelada helios, la cantidad de fruta es exactamente la misma y la informacion nutricional es exactamente la misma.
> 
> El precio, no es el mismo claro esta.



Es como la helios diet o es mermelada normal?


----------



## pablosales (3 Abr 2013)

Ojito con las cervezas porque hace poco estaba la Franziskaner de oferta, pero era la NEGRA (etiqueta roja). Cuidado porque muchos compraron varias cajas pensando que sería la rubia y al llegar a casa...aunque la negra también está buena


----------



## djun (7 Abr 2013)

Dodoria dijo:


> Mi madre está comprando en LIDL botes de pastillas de la marca Optisana, son pastillas de germen de trigo y levadura de cerveza que supuestamente son cojonudas para la salud y se toma 18 todos los días (6 por la mañana, 6 por la tarde y 6 por la noche) porque lo dice el prospecto.
> 
> ¿Lo veis normal? ¿Eso es bueno o al menos inofensivo? ¿Es placebo? ¿Puede ser malo?



En mi opinión, las pastillas de germen de trigo y levadura de cerveza, son pastillas. Quizás lleven otros ingredientes de los que no hay que abusar. Por otra parte también puede que el germen de trigo y la levadura de cerveza no sea de muy buena calidad, puesto que ha sido tratado para fabricar dichas pastillas. 
Resumiendo: tomar 18 pastillas de esa cosa no tiene sentido. El germen de trigo y la levadura de cerveza son alimentos, y es mas sano, mas natural y mas fiable tomarlo como alimento. Se puede tomar una cucharada sopera de cada alimento (disuelto en la leche, en zumos, en sopas, o en ensaladas). Lo suelen vender en herbolarios en forma de copos. Y seguro que sale mas barato. (se puede tomar dos cucharadas al día, pero no más. No hace falta tanto).


----------



## burbujaja el tartaja (8 Abr 2013)

Yo compré la llave dinamométrica, creo que fueron sobre 36 euros. Una grapadora eléctrica no hubo forma que funcionara y la devolví.


----------



## sopelmar (8 Abr 2013)

supongo que estara dicho ya pero no me voy a leer la 50 paginas del post mitico del lidl 

las latas de caballa en aceite de girasol para los que quieren invertir pero no les llega para latunes , estas latitas estan a 80 centimos y estan bien llenas de proteina de alta calidad 

estrapolando seria algo asi como si no puedes comprar oro tirate a por la plata


----------



## From Calanda (8 Abr 2013)

El producto que merece más la pena es el descuento o el gratis total


----------



## Geógrafo (8 Abr 2013)

Hola a todos amigos.

Vamos a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
¿Alguno de vosotros habéis comprado alguno de estos productos? Si es así, ¿qué tal son?

"Ultimate speed®" Lámina solar para coche:
LIDL

¿Es fácil de poner, es bueno o se despega?


Gracias


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (8 Abr 2013)

Que opinion os merece la aspiradora del Lidl?? Vale la pena?

LIDL









Depósito transparente y desmontable para vaciar el polvo con seguridad apretando solo un botón.
Sin bolsas, con potencia de succión mejorada.
Especialmente cómodo por su diseño compacto y su práctica asa.
Muy manejable gracias a las ruedas de rodamiento suave recubiertas de goma.
Con filtro higiénico de salida de aire, filtro de protección del motor y filtro central de láminas.
Tubo cromado telescópico de longitud regulable con soporte para el cepillo y la boquilla.
Incluye cepillo turbo y para parquet, cepillo para muebles, boquilla para ranuras y filtro de recambio.
Capacidad depósito: ± 1,5 l.
Potencia nom. 1800 W, potencia del motor máx. 2300 W.
Sin bolsas, con potencia de succión mejorada.
Cepillo turbo.
Soporte para accesorios, cepillo para muebles y boquilla para ranuras.


----------



## Rompetochos (9 Abr 2013)

Esto Va a Petar dijo:


> Que opinion os merece la aspiradora del Lidl?? Vale la pena?
> 
> LIDL
> 
> ...



Yo tambien estoy interesado en esta aspiradora, alguien la ha probado?


----------



## Hacendado (9 Abr 2013)

¿Que precio tiene esa aspiradora? Si no es más de 60 euros está bien. Es muy parecido a muchas de esa gama, yo tengo una parecido del carre y por el momento bien.

Otra cosa wena wena del LIDL de mierda es la cafetera expresso, por 50 euros me tomo un cafe expresso todos los días, no es que sea la ostia, pero mejor que las mierdas del engaña bobos de la nespresso si es. Mucho más barato claro.


----------



## Kamui (9 Abr 2013)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola a todos amigos.
> 
> Vamos a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> ¿Alguno de vosotros habéis comprado alguno de estos productos? Si es así, ¿qué tal son?
> ...



Añado más preguntas: 

Vale para cualquier modelo o cómo va eso?

Está homologado?


----------



## vintvolt (9 Abr 2013)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola a todos amigos.
> 
> Vamos a ver si me podéis echar una mano.
> ¿Alguno de vosotros habéis comprado alguno de estos productos? Si es así, ¿qué tal son?
> ...



Hola yo compré una lamina autoadhesiva de estas (se adhieren por electricidad estática) no del LIDL, pero lo mismo, vaya. No lo recomiendo.
Los UV no dudo que los atenúe mucho, pero la molestia por deslumbramiento es prácticamente la misma. Además el paisaje visto a través de la lámina queda muy distorsionado, hace como unas aguas que la verdad marean bastante. Al final lo tuve que quitar y poner un parasol de los chinos de toda la vida.
Añado que despegarse no se despegan. Vienen en láminas grandes y cuando lo colocas lo que sobra lo cortas con un cúter


----------



## cenachero (12 Abr 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Añado más preguntas:
> 
> 
> Está homologado?



Si las vas a poner detras no necesitas homologacion si tienes espejo derecho


----------



## sopelmar (13 Abr 2013)

Kamui dijo:


> Añado más preguntas:
> 
> Vale para cualquier modelo o cómo va eso?
> 
> Está homologado?



e encontrado esta pagina por lo visto hay muchos tonos para elegir y tambien los m2 luego en el link de preguntas hablan de la homologacion , parece por lo que entiendo cuando lo e leido que si les dices el numero de ventanas y cuales vas a tintar y si lo haces segun los pasos que ellos te indican en el manual no es necesario pasar por un taller que te sablan 150 euros la mano de obra 

Tintado de lunas de coche o furgoneta. Láminas homologadas, fácil instalación. - Prosol-auto

me lo estoy pensando , yo me gustaria tintar solo las lunas del pasajero trasero 

como lo ven


----------



## Chimpu (18 Abr 2013)

Algunas recomendaciones más:

Mermelada marca Boile de melocotón, la fabrica la casa Hero y está casi que más buena. El tarro es de unos 400 gr, no es de los pequeños.

Zumo de naranja ltro y medio Vitafit, sin azucar añadidos naranjas de calidad...riquísimo mejor que muchas grandes marcas y por algo menos de un euro. 

Pack de 3 pizzas congeladas estilo Margarita cuesta menos de 2 euros. Sale a menos de 0,70 euros la pizza y ya viene con el queso, tomate y jamón de york incorporado. No lo perdaís de vista esto.

Café en paquete, Bellarom Natural para lo que cuesta, aprox 1 euro, no está mal tiene un saborcito bueno.

mejillones pack 3 latas Atlantic, otra interesante elección por menos de 2 euros y esan buenísimos.

Quesito en porciones Tenery precio también interesante y de calidad.

Los Flanes de vainilla del Lidl en pack de 6 ahora no recuerdo la marca, fabricados en Francia. Estan muy buenos también. Por mucho menos de 1 euro.


----------



## abril815 (18 Abr 2013)

Pan de centeno y monton de las cosas con chocolate esta muy bien para su precio. Las salchichas son de estas con la piel crujiente que para perritos calientes estan bien(y las pequeñitas verdes tienen mucho sabor). El queso quark y los yogures no estan mal. Se que tiene varios zumos de naranja 100% pero como no tomo de eso no se si estan buenos. El pan campesino de semillas esta muy bueno para ser de supermercado y las mermeladas estan curiosas.
Ñoquis y la pasta fresca picante.

Sus aparatos tienen buena fama pero no he comprado ninguno.

---------- Post added 18-abr-2013 at 12:27 ----------




reydmus dijo:


> Es un queso liquido, con 0% de grasa y bastantes proteinas.
> 
> Con un poco de miel o un poco de mermelada, tienes unos yogures de infarto y baratos.



y para hacer helados caseros sin grasa va muy bien


----------



## tripack (18 Abr 2013)

abril815 dijo:


> Pan de centeno y monton de las cosas con chocolate esta muy bien para su precio. Las salchichas son de estas con la piel crujiente que para perritos calientes estan bien(y las pequeñitas verdes tienen mucho sabor). El queso quark y los yogures no estan mal. Se que tiene varios zumos de naranja 100% pero como no tomo de eso no se si estan buenos. El pan campesino de semillas esta muy bueno para ser de supermercado y las mermeladas estan curiosas.
> Ñoquis y la pasta fresca picante.
> 
> Sus aparatos tienen buena fama pero no he comprado ninguno.
> ...



Receta, por favor?


----------



## nominefi (18 Abr 2013)

Chimpu dijo:


> Zumo de naranja ltro y medio Vitafit, sin azucar añadidos naranjas de calidad...riquísimo mejor que muchas grandes marcas y por algo menos de un euro.



Este zumo lo consumimos habitualmente en casa y los dos últimos bricks que cogimos nos sabian raros, tu notas algo? me temo un cambio de receta, aunque a lo mejor es solo un lote o nuestro paladar


----------



## Chimpu (18 Abr 2013)

nominefi dijo:


> Este zumo lo consumimos habitualmente en casa y los dos últimos bricks que cogimos nos sabian raros, tu notas algo? me temo un cambio de receta, aunque a lo mejor es solo un lote o nuestro paladar



Es el mejor zumo que he probado en brick sin duda, para mi gusto.

¿No será que tardasteis un poco en consumirlo una vez abierto?

A los 4 o 5 dias estos zumos no saben igual.


----------



## nominefi (18 Abr 2013)

Chimpu dijo:


> Es el mejor zumo que he probado en brick sin duda, para mi gusto.
> 
> ¿No será que tardasteis un poco en consumirlo una vez abierto?
> 
> A los 4 o 5 dias estos zumos no saben igual.



no, nos supo raro ya el primer vaso, igual tenía un poro o algo el paquete.

Hoy cogí uno de naranja exprimida de esta misma marca y me llama la atención que no estuviera refrigerado. Todavía no lo probé, yo os contaré


----------



## Chimpu (18 Abr 2013)

nominefi dijo:


> no, nos supo raro ya el primer vaso, igual tenía un poro o algo el paquete.
> 
> Hoy cogí uno de naranja exprimida de esta misma marca y me llama la atención que no estuviera refrigerado. Todavía no lo probé, yo os contaré




Pues seria el lote o algo pasaria ahi. Ahora me estoy tomando yo un vaso de este zumo lleva 5 dias abierto y sigue casi igual de bueno.


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (1 May 2013)

Buenas,

Hace poco compré los perlizadores del lidl. Hice la prueba en el grifo de la cocina, sin perlizador con el grifo abierto a tope suelta 9l/min. con perlizador en las mismas condiciones 7l/min.

¡Jarl!¡mi primer mensaje en el foro!

Saludos


----------



## Vedder (1 May 2013)

¿Sabéis cuándo vuelven a montar la oferta de productos de ciclismo?


----------



## currito (1 May 2013)

abril815 dijo:


> Pan de centeno y monton de las cosas con chocolate esta muy bien para su precio. Las salchichas son de estas con la piel crujiente que para perritos calientes estan bien(y las pequeñitas verdes tienen mucho sabor). El queso quark y los yogures no estan mal. Se que tiene varios zumos de naranja 100% pero como no tomo de eso no se si estan buenos. El pan campesino de semillas esta muy bueno para ser de supermercado y las mermeladas estan curiosas.
> Ñoquis y la pasta fresca picante.
> 
> Sus aparatos tienen buena fama pero no he comprado ninguno.
> ...



el quark este lo descubrimos hace un par de semanas y le pega mil vueltas al de marca como Burgos, etc.Realmente exquisito.


----------



## reydmus (1 May 2013)

El chocolate este esta buenisimo. Incluso ha ganado premios.


----------



## autobuserocabron (2 May 2013)

laviejadelascuentas dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hace poco compré los perlizadores del lidl. Hice la prueba en el grifo de la cocina, sin perlizador con el grifo abierto a tope suelta 9l/min. con perlizador en las mismas condiciones 7l/min.
> 
> ...



Y tu primer zanjs, esto promete
(he descubierto que es un perlizador, ohhhh)


----------



## alfredo garcia (2 May 2013)

laviejadelascuentas dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Hace poco compré los perlizadores del lidl. Hice la prueba en el grifo de la cocina, sin perlizador con el grifo abierto a tope suelta 9l/min. con perlizador en las mismas condiciones 7l/min.
> 
> ...



Bienvenido. Pronto empezarán a salírtete cuernos y se te volverá cavernosa la voz..como los demás.:. En cuanto a productos los deluxe esos que vienen en bolsas blancas satinadas con franja negra fabulosos, sobre todo los snacs. Me encantan sus tarrinacas de yogur griego y algunas herramientas que traen de vez en cuando. Los chocolates muy ricos (sobre todo los de pasas). Con el queso cuarc se hacen unas tartas de queso fantásticas y si les pones yogur griego mejor.


----------



## tinkywinky (8 May 2013)

Hola a todos,os he estado leyendo y me he registrado para que me recomendarais algunos productos de Lidl adecuados a mi forma de vida; como muy sano, muchas frutas y verduras, productos naturales, legumbres, cereales, frutos secos...
Me gustaria saber si la fruta y verdura fresca merece la pena (compré frambuesas congeladas y me parecieron buenas), qué tal los cereales de desayuno, los yogures, quesos, fiambre de pavo, panes de semillas...
Por otro lado, ¿alguien ha probado los champus, geles, etc de la marca Cien?
Gracias de antemano, un saludo.


----------



## reydmus (8 May 2013)

Leyendo los tags alucino el nivelazo que tenemos en España.

Y alucino mas viendo que el 90% de los menores de 30 años no tienen ni putisima idea de cocinar.

Eso si, los kebabs, los mcdonals, los telepizzas, etc siempre llenos.


----------



## flanagan (9 May 2013)

Barritas de cereales "Crowni", especialmente las de chocolote con leche.


----------



## Taliván Hortográfico (9 May 2013)

tinkywinky dijo:


> Me gustaria saber si la fruta y verdura fresca merece la pena



Los plátanos, a veces:

Bananas con cocaína en supermercados Lidl | Radio Nederland Internacional


----------



## sebososabroso (9 May 2013)

Taliván Hortográfico dijo:


> Los plátanos, a veces:
> 
> Bananas con cocaína en supermercados Lidl | Radio Nederland Internacional



Te hubiera encantado encontrarte con un plátano de esos.::


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (9 May 2013)

tinkywinky dijo:


> Hola a todos,os he estado leyendo y me he registrado para que me recomendarais algunos productos de Lidl adecuados a mi forma de vida; como muy sano, muchas frutas y verduras, productos naturales, legumbres, cereales, frutos secos...
> Me gustaria saber si la fruta y verdura fresca merece la pena (compré frambuesas congeladas y me parecieron buenas), qué tal los cereales de desayuno, los yogures, quesos, fiambre de pavo, panes de semillas...
> Por otro lado, ¿alguien ha probado los champus, geles, etc de la marca Cien?
> Gracias de antemano, un saludo.



Creo que si te gusta comer sano debes mantenerte alejado de cualquier supermercado. El yogur industrial tiene coagulantes, gelatinas y espesantes, si te lo haces tú no tiene nada de éso. Los frutos secos de los supermercados tienen sal a punta de pala y aceite de colza en el mejor de los casos, cómpralos crudos en el mercado y hazlos al horno sin nada, infinitamente mejores.

La fruta y la verdura en un hiperpercado suele ser de una calidad malísima (en todos). Es cierto que a veces las ofertas son buenas, pero en general encontrarás todo infinitamente mejor en la frutería de tu barrio o en un mercado tradicional que en el Lidl.

Los artículos de higiene personal que he probado son buenos, pero vamos, tampoco es una cosa que me quite el sueño, así que no me fijo.


----------



## angek (10 May 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Creo que si te gusta comer sano debes mantenerte alejado de cualquier supermercado. El yogur industrial tiene coagulantes, gelatinas y espesantes, si te lo haces tú no tiene nada de éso. Los frutos secos de los supermercados tienen sal a punta de pala y aceite de colza en el mejor de los casos, cómpralos crudos en el mercado y hazlos al horno sin nada, infinitamente mejores.
> 
> La fruta y la verdura en un hiperpercado suele ser de una calidad malísima (en todos). Es cierto que a veces las ofertas son buenas, pero en general encontrarás todo infinitamente mejor en la frutería de tu barrio o en un mercado tradicional que en el Lidl.
> 
> Los artículos de higiene personal que he probado son buenos, pero vamos, tampoco es una cosa que me quite el sueño, así que no me fijo.




Discrepo con los frutos secos del Lidl. 

Las bolsas de crudos van de perlas dentro de lo no ecológico. No he encontrado nada mejor para este tipo de distribuciones, junto a la nueva tendencia de Mercadona de frutos secos crudos o tostados. 

Otra cosa es tratar con agricultores, estar en una asociación o acercarse al stand ecológico de algún supermercado -Prohibitivo. Grandes cabrones-

En cuanto a las verduras y frutas, depende de la red de distribución a la hora de compararlo con una frutería de barrio. 

En ninguna de las muchísimas fruterías "tradicionales" de mi barrio y, hasta diría, ciudad, he visto, por ejemplo, cítricos sin cera. 

Tema peliagudo éste cuando, en la mayoría de los lugares, me hallaba yo con una pegatina de "Este producto contiene Imazalil" y recibiendo una respuesta de "Que no, que no. Que esas naranjas no tienen cera ninguna". 

Esa malicia "Si no vendo esto, no gano un duro" no la tiene, digamos, el Mercadona, con lo cabrones que puedan llegar a ser y con los intereses que pueden tener con ese producto en particular. Ahí siempre he recibido atención como "Sí que tienen. Todas tienen y no te fíes de las que tienen el rabo del árbol". Tampoco el Lidl. De hecho, aprovecho para recomendar limón ecológicos de ahí. 

Barato, comparado con cualquier otro ecológico de distribución comercial. 

No se engañen con las fruterías de barrio. Ni con sus precios. 

Aunque, de nuevo, agricultores, asociaciones, etc... es lo recomendable. 

Otro producto brillante es la leche fresca Leyma. Sale a unos 80 peniques el litro. 

Entiendo que no es lo mismo que la leche cruda ecológica, pero para mi kéfir, por ejemplo, va putamadremente.


----------



## devisitaporaqui (10 May 2013)

Quiero apuntar algo muy interesante para todos los que comprais productos que no son de comida en Lidl, existen en algunos sitios los Factory Lidl que es donde llevan los productos que no se han vendido de las promociones temporales, he visto que a muchos os interesan los productos de ciclismo y en estas tiendas los estoy viendo a 1 y 2 euros la ropa y muy rebajados los cascos, guantes, etc. tambien pasa con la ropa de esqui que puedes comprar pantalones y chaquetas por 5 €, también llevan electrodomésticos y muebles con rebajas importantes.


----------



## angek (10 May 2013)

devisitaporaqui dijo:


> Quiero apuntar algo muy interesante para todos los que comprais productos que no son de comida en Lidl, existen en algunos sitios los Factory Lidl que es donde llevan los productos que no se han vendido de las promociones temporales, he visto que a muchos os interesan los productos de ciclismo y en estas tiendas los estoy viendo a 1 y 2 euros la ropa y muy rebajados los cascos, guantes, etc. tambien pasa con la ropa de esqui que puedes comprar pantalones y chaquetas por 5 €, también llevan electrodomésticos y muebles con rebajas importantes.



¿Dónde hay de eso?

He visto que hay en Barcelona y en la otra, pero no parece haber más. 


o more.


----------



## Geógrafo (10 May 2013)

Hola a todos.

El próximo Lunes en el Lidl venden un cepillo de dientes eléctrico y no se si comprarlo, cuesta casi 20 euros y los recambios son muy baratos, ¿alguno de vosotros lo tenéis? ¿qué tal es?
Estaba a punto de comprarme un cepillo eléctrico oral - b, de unos 50 pavos (me lo han recomendado mucha gente) y con recambios muy caros, ahora no se que hacer...


¿Alguien me ayuda?


----------



## devisitaporaqui (10 May 2013)

angek dijo:


> ¿Dónde hay de eso?
> 
> He visto que hay en Barcelona y en la otra, pero no parece haber más.
> 
> ...



Yo conozco en Madrid uno en Parla y otro en Pinto


----------



## fuckencia (18 May 2013)

aunque ya es tarde supongo,para el que preguntaba por el cepillo de dientes,...yo lo tengo y va muy bien.Igual que uno de marca.Los recambios más baratos y más cantidad.


ahora pregunto yo :alguien ha probado las cosas nuevas del pelo ?...hay un sérum,un alisador,un protector térmico en spray y un acondicionador bifasico.
Agradezco opiniones,

Hay alguna forma de saber quién fabrica esas cosas de cosmética??..yo es que estoy convencida de que las cremas de manos,cuerpo y cara las fabrica Nivea.
De hecho la crema de manos S.o.s Cien,tiene la misma fórmula que la crema s.o.s Nivea...


----------



## Diek (18 May 2013)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> El próximo Lunes en el Lidl venden un cepillo de dientes eléctrico y no se si comprarlo, cuesta casi 20 euros y los recambios son muy baratos, ¿alguno de vosotros lo tenéis? ¿qué tal es?
> Estaba a punto de comprarme un cepillo eléctrico oral - b, de unos 50 pavos (me lo han recomendado mucha gente) y con recambios muy caros, ahora no se que hacer...
> ...




OralB 1000 le pega treinta patadas a la mayoría de los cepillos eléctricos y los que son superiores solo tienen pijadas que no se usan y alguno la bateria algo mejor, pero el motor es el mismo en el 1000 que en el 5000.

*Amazon Reino Unido (co.uk)*
*Braun Oral-B Professional Care 1000 One-Mode Rechargeable Toothbrush (Packaging Varies)*
*Precio: GBP 26.99 (EUR 31.98)*







*Evolución de Precios*






*ASIN:* B0029Z9XOS
*Google URL Shortener:* Braun Oral-B Professional Care 1000 One-Mode Rechargeable Toothbrush (Packaging Varies): Amazon.co.uk: Health & Beauty


```
http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0029Z9XOS/Oral-B-Professional-Rechargeable-Toothbrush-Packaging/
```
Powered by ShurAmazon


----------



## Esto Va a Petar (18 May 2013)

Geógrafo dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> El próximo Lunes en el Lidl venden un cepillo de dientes eléctrico y no se si comprarlo, cuesta casi 20 euros y los recambios son muy baratos, ¿alguno de vosotros lo tenéis? ¿qué tal es?
> Estaba a punto de comprarme un cepillo eléctrico oral - b, de unos 50 pavos (me lo han recomendado mucha gente) y con recambios muy caros, ahora no se que hacer...
> ...



Yo compre hace ya un par de años el que tiene la cabeza redonda. Me costo 15 pavos y por 5 mas compre 8 recambios (el cepillo ya lleva 4 de los que solo he gastado 2). Marca silvercrest.

Nunca habia tenido cepillo electrico, siempre manual. Y la verdad es que la diferencia es brutal. Dientes mas blancos y mas sanos.

Contra que le veo es poner los recambios, la pasta de dientes se endurece por todos lados y cuesta sacarlo. La ultima vez tuve que coger unos alicates.

Otro es que tiene como un desague que suele taponarse con la pasta, yo lo pincho con un hierrecito para vaciarlo cada cierto tiempo y sin problemas.

Compra muy muy recomendada. Los recambios no se si hace falta comprarlos.


----------



## reydmus (30 Jul 2013)

No es lonchafinista porque el precio kilo no es que sea barato pero por darse un gusto los boquerones en vinagre con ajo y perejil estan bastante buenos.

Las tortillas precocinadas que venden yo me esperaba que fueran una bazofia y no estaban mal tampoco.

Incluis unas cervezas y un buen partido de futbol y ya lo clavais.


----------



## Astedia (30 Jul 2013)

Atencion, el proximo 5 de Agosto sacan la panificadora... yo ire a por ella


----------



## Ataqueitor (30 Jul 2013)

Astedia dijo:


> Atencion, el proximo 5 de Agosto sacan la panificadora... yo ire a por ella



Dios santo, casi un año esperando...

---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 16:50 ----------

También traen el mismo día la máquina de coser singer por 99 euros.


----------



## currito (30 Jul 2013)

Ayer me pillé la yogurtera y una maravilla!


----------



## Chimpu (30 Jul 2013)

La panificadora esa cuesta 50 euros. 

Si tienes horno en casa , con harina, agua, sal y levadura y un poco aceite sobra para hacer pan. Normalmente es 25 gr de levadura de panadero por 500 gr de harina de trigo, cucharada de sal, cucharada de aceite amasais bien , dejais reposar un par de horas y ya teneis un par de panes.


----------



## Ataqueitor (30 Jul 2013)

Chimpu dijo:


> La panificadora esa cuesta 50 euros.
> 
> Si tienes horno en casa , con harina, agua, sal y levadura y un poco aceite sobra para hacer pan. Normalmente es 25 gr de levadura de panadero por 500 gr de harina de trigo, cucharada de sal, cucharada de aceite amasais bien , dejais reposar un par de horas y ya teneis un par de panes.



Ya, pero es que lo hace todo. Hasta amasa.


----------



## angek (30 Jul 2013)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> Ya, pero es que lo hace todo. Hasta amasa.



Para hacer pan no hace falta amasar. 


[YOUTUBE]13Ah9ES2yTU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Diek (30 Jul 2013)

Bueno pues pilladas las mallas y camiseta técnica del Lidl por 13€ las dos cosas:













La verdad es que no estan nada mal por eso precio, de hecho, ya no quedaban demasiadas tallas...la camiseta igual es un poco larga de talle, pero imagino que esta pensada para gente mas alta y delgada que yo... (talla L, 1.80m)

También compre unos coolpacks frio/calor que costaban 3€, creo que bastante mas baratos que los del Decarton.


----------



## nineu (30 Jul 2013)

Limpiacadenas crivit. Cojonudo.


----------



## Medianoche (31 Jul 2013)

nineu dijo:


> Limpiacadenas crivit. Cojonudo.



¿Para cadenas de bici o de que tipo? ¿Hay que montar/desmontar?


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

Con la yogourtera o panificadora ahorráis algo?
A mi parece un timo sale más barato comprar de molde y los yogures


----------



## ferjt (31 Jul 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Con la yogourtera o panificadora ahorráis algo?
> A mi parece un timo sale más barato comprar de molde y los yogures



Ahorras tiempo ya que no da mas faena que bajar a por el pan
Ahorras dinero si compras el pan en panadería y si compras pan barato ganas mucha calidad


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Jul 2013)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> Dios santo, casi un año esperando...
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-jul-2013 at 16:50 ----------
> 
> También traen el mismo día la máquina de coser singer por 99 euros.



1 año esperando??? en el lidl de Aranjuez hay 20 amontonadas desde hace mas de 6 meses.


----------



## whoseyes (31 Jul 2013)

pasabaporaqui dijo:


> 1 año esperando??? en el lidl de Aranjuez hay 20 amontonadas desde hace mas de 6 meses.



No todos vivimos en Aranjuez :ouch::ouch:


----------



## pasabaporaqui (31 Jul 2013)

whoseyes dijo:


> No todos vivimos en Aranjuez :ouch::ouch:



Lo digo por la logistica del lidl , si algo no se vende en uno y faltan en otro.......................


----------



## angek (31 Jul 2013)

ferjt dijo:


> Ahorras tiempo ya que no da mas faena que bajar a por el pan
> Ahorras dinero si compras el pan en panadería y si compras pan barato ganas mucha calidad



Por no hablar del dinero ahorrado en visitas al médico y toma de pastillas cuando los "beneficios" de aquel pan de molde digan de manifestarse.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (31 Jul 2013)

ferjt dijo:


> Ahorras tiempo ya que no da mas faena que bajar a por el pan
> Ahorras dinero si compras el pan en panadería y si compras pan barato ganas mucha calidad



Pero éso pasa con todo. No soy capaz de hacer unas croquetas al precio que valen las del Dia%, ni con sobras. No soy capaz de hacer un tomate frito al precio por kg que vale el Hacendado. Pero de comer lo básico en una calidad aceptable sólo me quitaré si no me queda otro remedio. 

Con el pan, pasa lo mismo, seguro que el casero es más caro. Es que es pan. El pan que te haces tú lleva harina, agua, sal, levadura y si acaso aceite. el de la tienda no sé lo que lleva, por mucho que diga la etiqueta lo que quiera. Lo compras a las 8 y por la tarde no hay un dios que se lo coma, lo congelas y al descongelarlo se desconcha. Es normalmente una mierda. Y si quieres un pan bueno tienes que pagar pasta, porque para vender una barra a 48 cts como en mi barrio hay que hacerlo muy muy muy barato.


----------



## FoSz2 (31 Jul 2013)

Chimpu dijo:


> La panificadora esa cuesta 50 euros.
> 
> Si tienes horno en casa , con harina, agua, sal y levadura y un poco aceite sobra para hacer pan. Normalmente es 25 gr de levadura de panadero por 500 gr de harina de trigo, cucharada de sal, cucharada de aceite amasais bien , dejais reposar un par de horas y ya teneis un par de panes.



Pero si no tienes horno viene de lujo una panificadora. Además de que amasa sóla con sus tiempos de reposo y tal, el horneado no es homogéneo; hay veces que hornea un poco (al principio) muy suave, luego le da caña con el calor y al final del todo le mete un chute calorífico. Creo que es para parar la cocción, no lo sé.

Ya no me gusta el pan blanco, es comible, pero ni punto de comparación con el de panificadora. Probad a echarle pasas, está de vicio...


----------



## Zoidberg (31 Jul 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> ...
> Con el pan, pasa lo mismo, seguro que el casero es más caro.
> ...



Debo discrepar, hace poco eché las cuentas y no salía más caro en absoluto.


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (31 Jul 2013)

Zoidberg dijo:


> Debo discrepar, hace poco eché las cuentas y no salía más caro en absoluto.



Pues entonces no se hable más. Soy un enemigo total de las cosas precocinadas e industriales. Seguro que la gente que come pan encuentra el pan recién hecho al llegar a casa y le da un orgasmo olfativo. Más vale un gusto que cien panderos.


----------



## DVD1975 (31 Jul 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Pero éso pasa con todo. No soy capaz de hacer unas croquetas al precio que valen las del Dia%, ni con sobras. No soy capaz de hacer un tomate frito al precio por kg que vale el Hacendado. Pero de comer lo básico en una calidad aceptable sólo me quitaré si no me queda otro remedio.
> 
> Con el pan, pasa lo mismo, seguro que el casero es más caro. Es que es pan. El pan que te haces tú lleva harina, agua, sal, levadura y si acaso aceite. el de la tienda no sé lo que lleva, por mucho que diga la etiqueta lo que quiera. Lo compras a las 8 y por la tarde no hay un dios que se lo coma, lo congelas y al descongelarlo se desconcha. Es normalmente una mierda. Y si quieres un pan bueno tienes que pagar pasta, porque para vender una barra a 48 cts como en mi barrio hay que hacerlo muy muy muy barato.



Pero lo hacéis todos los días?


----------



## Astedia (31 Jul 2013)

DVD1975 dijo:


> Pero lo hacéis todos los días?



Puedes hacerlo todo los dias, echas los alimentos en la cubeta, programas la maquina y si quieres te lo hace antes de que te levantes de la cama..
Aunque quiza todos los dias no hace falta, porque segun he leido por internet el pan que haces tu al menos, al dia siguiente sigue estando con la corteza crujiente y la miga blanda, no como los del super...


----------



## nominefi (31 Jul 2013)

hace un año que la tengo y no he vuelto a comprar pan de molde ni de barra. El pan me dura varios días (al principio duraba dia y medio un pan de 750grs, pero ahi que controlarse ). El complemento perfecto es el tostador, le da una segunda vida al pan.

De precio no sale más caro, agua, sal, levadura y aceite despreciable (10 cts como mucho, son poca cantidad), medio kilo harina 50cts como mucho y cuando le puse el medidor de energia me parece que era 8cts de luz, ya no recuerdo, pero está comentado en el hilo dela panificador.

Para mi fue una gran compra sin duda, amen de hacer mermelada, bizcocho, masa para pizza y un montón de cosas más que yo no hago pero la gente si.


----------



## ferjt (31 Jul 2013)

Aqui un mini estudio de pan hecho con horno:

GASTO 
Pan con horno 4 barras (tipo pan de "a cuarto") 

Harina 700 gr (a 0,49 el kilo)	0,34	
Agua 0,42 l(a 0,12 el litro)	0,05	
Levadura fresca (0,035 los 5gr.) 0,04	
sal	0,00	
Horno (35 minutos a 4000w)	0,48	Calculado a 0,20 imp. incluidos generosamente. Consume menos ya que no actúa todo el rato
TOTAL 0,91 las 4 barras

El gasto de horno realmente es inferior, lo enciendo de 35 a 38 minutos pero no consume todo ese tiempo ya que se apaga al llegar a la temperatura. El calculo del kw/h también está sobrepasado.

En panificadora el gasto electrico es mucho menor pero prefiero el pan en barra y al horno. el amasado es en panificadora, no he puesto el gasto por que debe de ser ridículo y está mas que absorbido en el gasto del horno

No hago mas de 10-15 minutos de mano de obra real, lo jodido es controlar los tiempos ya que el proceso abarca unas 5-6 horas con sus levados incluidos.


----------



## Astedia (31 Jul 2013)

ferjt dijo:


> Aqui un mini estudio de pan hecho con horno:
> 
> GASTO
> Pan con horno 4 barras (tipo pan de "a cuarto")
> ...



Eso es lo que yo quiero hacer, amasarlo en la panificadora y cocerlo en el horno, porque en verdad la forma cuadrada no me gusta para el pan pan. Para pan de molde si.

Pero cuando no tenga tiempo viene bien que pueda hacerse en la panificadora .. (ademas de los bizcochos etc :baba


----------



## Medianoche (31 Jul 2013)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Pero éso pasa con todo. No soy capaz de hacer unas croquetas al precio que valen las del Dia%, ni con sobras. No soy capaz de hacer un tomate frito al precio por kg que vale el Hacendado. Pero de comer lo básico en una calidad aceptable sólo me quitaré si no me queda otro remedio.



Lo que da mucho que pensar que puta mierda nos estaremos comiendo.
Congelados solo para emergencias o el pescado.


----------



## ferjt (31 Jul 2013)

En mi casa intento que entre cada vez menos alimentos procesados.
Aun recuerdo las albóndigas con caca de Ikea, la carne de potro doméstico por doquier o la hamburguesa de carne sin carne. 
Vigilen su alimentación, esto cada dia está peor.


----------



## SCDL (1 Ago 2013)

Que os vais del hilooooooo:´´´(


----------



## ferjt (1 Ago 2013)

SCDL dijo:


> Que os vais del hilooooooo:´´´(



No creo que comentar el uso y el consumo de una máquina que está actualmente en venta sea irse del hilo, esto no son unos calcetines o un trapo y hay que explicar su uso y consumos sobre todo cuando alguien ha mostrado interés.

¿Para que sirve entonces este hilo?


----------



## JuanMacClane (17 Sep 2013)

Bueno , creo que traigo buenas noticias, el otro día probé de nuevo uno de los famosos yogures de azucar de caña y me sorprendieron en que vuelven a estar cremosos y más buenos (aunque creo que no como al principio)

¿Alguien más puede confirmar que los han mejorado?


----------



## Stock Option (18 Sep 2013)

Zapatillas de andar por casa a 4,99 euros . Compradas el sábado y aún me duran :Baile:


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (18 Sep 2013)

La masa de hojaldre. Muy buena, nada grasienta. En casa hacemos croissants o incluso una especie de Pizza con la masa de hojaldre.

Se extiende, se pincha con un tenedor para que no suba mucho, se pone una base de tomate frito como con pincel, luego queso en lonchas, y encima lo que se te ocurra: atún, bacon, setas, jamón de york, morcilla con pimientos... Al horno unos 12-13 minutos y listo.


----------



## Indignado (18 Sep 2013)

tinkywinky dijo:


> Hola a todos,os he estado leyendo y me he registrado para que me recomendarais algunos productos de Lidl adecuados a mi forma de vida; como muy sano, muchas frutas y verduras, productos naturales, legumbres, cereales, frutos secos...
> Me gustaria saber si la fruta y verdura fresca merece la pena (compré frambuesas congeladas y me parecieron buenas), qué tal los cereales de desayuno, los yogures, quesos, fiambre de pavo, panes de semillas...



Por mi experiencia la fruta y verdura del Lidl es de la misma calidad a la que se pueda comprar en otro supermercado.Yo recomiendo como productos lonchafinistas el bote de alubia blancas (500 gr a 49 céntimos) y las sardinas a 65 céntimos :o

PD: medio foro especulando con latas de atún pero mi apuesta personal son las latas de sardina y caballa


----------



## Emilio Izquierdo (18 Sep 2013)

panqueque dijo:


> Recomendación: cambie la base de tomate frito por una de tomate natural triturado y espolvoree orégano.



Anoto y lo probaremos, pero temo la acidez y que suelte agua.

---------- Post added 18-sep-2013 at 14:34 ----------




Indignado dijo:


> Por mi experiencia la fruta y verdura del Lidl es de la misma calidad a la que se pueda comprar en otro supermercado.Yo recomiendo como productos lonchafinistas el bote de alubia blancas (500 gr a 49 céntimos) y las sardinas a 65 céntimos :o
> 
> PD: medio foro especulando con latas de atún pero mi apuesta personal son las latas de sardina y caballa



Yo también profeso la religión de Nixe y sus sardinas del Lidl. Tomate abierto, pizquita de sal, aceite y lata de sardinas. El desayuno de los campeones.


----------



## Lorrain73 (18 Sep 2013)

ferjt dijo:


> En mi casa intento que entre cada vez menos alimentos procesados.
> Aun recuerdo las albóndigas con caca de Ikea, la carne de potro doméstico por doquier o la hamburguesa de carne sin carne.
> Vigilen su alimentación, esto cada dia está peor.



Al hilo de lo que comentas tú y otros foreros sobre el tema, quiero recomendaros que os leáis las etiquetas de los yogures de lidl. En muchos de ellos encontramos como colorante el carmín o E-120 y para información sobre este colorante podéis mirar AQUÍ y luego ya ampliaréis la información si os interesa.

Yo también compro en Lidl y en otras cadenas, el problema, como apuntaba algún forero, es investigar + saber + comparar y luego decidir.

Yo intento también que lo que comemos en casa sea lo más natural posible, dentro de la realidad que nos ha tocado vivir.

P.D.: Para otro día dejo las recetas de la panificadora que, como se comenta en algún post, lo que te asegura es que sabes lo que comes porque lo echas tú en el recipiente. Y económicamente yo creo que sale rentable.

Saludos


----------



## fuckencia (18 Sep 2013)

ferjt dijo:


> En mi casa intento que entre cada vez menos alimentos procesados.
> Aun recuerdo las albóndigas con caca de Ikea, la carne de potro doméstico por doquier o la hamburguesa de carne sin carne.
> Vigilen su alimentación, esto cada dia está peor.



Yo es que directamente hay cosas que prefiero no comer antes que comerlas procesadas....

Hacer "cocretas",empanadillas,jamburguesas...te pones un domingo y no es tanto tiempo Ya que te pones calcular cantidad de sobra para un mes o mes y medio...y luego congelas.Está mucho más rico y sabes lo que comes.
Y las "almóndigas" por dios...que es rapidisimo hacerlas y les añades tu la sustancia que quieres...
Bizcocho,madalenas,flan (el flan en la pota rápida son 6 minutos !!)...hace mil años que no compro nada de eso fuera.Lo único que compro de vez e cuando,por comodidad y por vicio son los Donus...
y ahora encima ,con eso de añadirle soja a absolutamente todas las golosadas...ya si que paso de lo industrial


----------



## Diek (1 Feb 2014)

Hoy sale la estación soldadora por 12€:

Promociones - Sábado, 01/02 - "Parkisde®" Estación de soldadura regulable - Lidl España

El lunes, cojín de masaje shiatsu por 25€:

Promociones - Lunes, 03/02 - "Silvercrest® personal care" Cojín masajeador Shiatsu - Lidl España

Y la maquinita de pedicura por 18€:

Promociones - Lunes, 03/02 - "Vitalcontrol®" Set de manicura / pedicura - Lidl España


----------



## rory (1 Feb 2014)

Pero eso solo suelda estaño, me parece.


----------



## Diek (1 Feb 2014)

rory dijo:


> Pero eso solo suelda estaño, me parece.



Por supuesto, y por 12€ te vienen hasta un par de rollos pequeños...no se, por ese dinero no se puede pedir demasiado, la probare aunque dicen que no tiene demasiada fiabilidad.


----------



## La mentira está ahí fuera (1 Feb 2014)

Chocolate en el lidl. El mejor de todos los supermercados. Siempre caigo en la tentacion.


----------



## Wallebot (1 Feb 2014)

Lorrain73 dijo:


> Al hilo de lo que comentas tú y otros foreros sobre el tema, quiero recomendaros que os leáis las etiquetas de los yogures de lidl. En muchos de ellos encontramos como colorante el carmín o E-120 y para información sobre este colorante podéis mirar AQUÍ y luego ya ampliaréis la información si os interesa.
> 
> Yo también compro en Lidl y en otras cadenas, el problema, como apuntaba algún forero, es investigar + saber + comparar y luego decidir.
> 
> ...



Yo no le vo ningun problema. Para algunos otros colorantes sinteticos suscitan mas reparos.
Yo he tenido bichos de eso en un cactus.


----------



## rory (1 Feb 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Yo no le vo ningun problema. Para algunos otros colorantes sinteticos suscitan mas reparos.
> Yo he tenido bichos de eso en un cactus.



Mejor la cochinilla que los colorantes azoicos, que son cancerígenos.


----------



## reydmus (1 Feb 2014)

El arroz bomba deluxe la verdad es que merece mucho la pena.

Vale unos 3€ el kilo que puede parecer caro pero hay que recordar que esta clase de arroz no es de los baratos y que en otros supermercados los precios van de 3 a unos 7€ el kilo.


----------



## CGarces (1 Feb 2014)

Diek dijo:


> Por supuesto, y por 12€ te vienen hasta un par de rollos pequeños...no se, por ese dinero no se puede pedir demasiado, la probare aunque dicen que no tiene demasiada fiabilidad.



He comprado 2.
Tiene 45W, con un regulador de 5 posiciones (teóricamente de 100ºC a 500ºC)
Dos rollos de estaño y una punta plana de recambio (la otra es redonda), con un cajoncito que viene en la base para guardar todo.

Yo lo uso para soldaduras pequeñas (integrados y componentes pequeños para el arduino) , son cosas que necesitan poca potencia, para no quemar los componentes.
Y otro para mi madre, hace trabajos manuales y necesitaba un regulador que costaba 10 €, casi lo mismo que el soldador nuevo.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Feb 2014)

Yo creo que tambien es conveniente comentar los fiascos.

El mp3 silvercrest de hace unos años. Se le iba la pila si no se usaba en 2 o 3 semanas, pero es que le mejor graba el sonido de los que he ido acumulando.

La heladera tiene un solo fallo. Se supone que es para hacer 1 litro de helado, pero se queda un poco corta, incluso casi congelando las mezcla antes de echarla.
Es bastante lata porque para hacer un litro escaso de helado es una lata limpiar luego todo.

Una bolsa portaherramienta para poner tras el sillin. El acople facilmente se puede girar tanto que ya no se puede acceder al tornillo para desmontarlo. El caso es que facil llegar es posicion pero es imposible quitarlo de esta posicion sin romperlo.


----------



## Diek (5 Feb 2014)

Usos múltiples para taladrar con percusión, perforar y atornillar.
Regulación continua de las revoluciones hasta un máx. de 3000 rpm.
Portabrocas de sujeción rápida de doble casquillo.
Número de percusiones: máx. 48 000 rpm.
500 W







20€


----------



## ramontxu (5 Feb 2014)

Compré en su día este soldador no muy convencido, pues es evidente que su uso frecuente deteriorará o quemará las puntas. *Puntas de soldador que no localizo que SilverCrest comercialice *como si lo hacen el resto de fabricantes de soldadores que conozco.







Obsolescencia 100% programada del soldador a no ser de hacer alguna chapuza de incrustar puntas de clavos o ya veremos el qué. 

También reconozco que los 12€ del soldador lidl completo, es lo que viene a costar 1 punta de repuesto de jbc o weller que utilizo mas frecuentemente. 

¿Por qué lo compré?. Para tenerlo tal que en un apartamento.
Quedó amortizado en el servicio que hizo, en la típica ñapa urgente de soldar un cable en pequeño electrodoméstico.


----------



## Wallebot (5 Feb 2014)

ramontxu dijo:


> Compré en su día este soldador no muy convencido, pues es evidente que su uso frecuente deteriorará o quemará las puntas. *Puntas de soldador que no localizo que SilverCrest comercialice *como si lo hacen el resto de fabricantes de soldadores que conozco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las puntas no son standard?


----------



## ramontxu (5 Feb 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Las puntas no son standard?



En lo que conozco no son standard. 

Por ejemplo del fabricante JBC en particular, comercializa dos soldadores de 220v, 50w y 15w aprox. casi idénticos pero escalados en temaño. 
El tamaño total de sus partes (a excepción del cable a 220 voltios) pueden andar entre los 30cm y 15cm aprox. de longitudes totales, como referencia.

Y en los soldadores del comercio del link se hace mas evidente.
SOLDADORES JBC - Toda la gama de Soldadores JBC

De hecho las puntas del de lidl encajan por un roscado raro... que se me hace sistema novedoso y no muy práctico, de entre lo que conozco. 

Tocará luchar...


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (20 Mar 2014)

¡chavalada!

La semana que viene hay productos de ciclismo en el lidl.

¿alguien sabe si la bomba de pie merece la pena? ¿y las multiherramientas para bici?

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## Corsair (20 Mar 2014)

La bomba de pie vale la pena si te sale bien, porque la primera que compré no pasaba de 2 bar.

Con la segunda tuve más suerte aunque en mi caso 'sólo' llega a 6 (digo en mi caso porque la fuerza que puedas aplicar depende directamente de tu peso) así que para carretera se me queda un poco corta.


----------



## fuckencia (20 Mar 2014)

La bomba a mí me está saliendo bien.

Te la recomiendo


----------



## nololeo (20 Mar 2014)

la multiherramienta, las palancas, los parches... están bien para un uso normal. Un uso mas exigente no hace falta en la bici ni tampoco las he probado hasta deformar o romper. 
La bolsa, la grande flexible, en mi opinión, cuelga demasiado del sillín, muy separada, pero igual se podría hacer un apaño o también dependerá de sillines. Es amplia y cabrian mas herramientas incluso junto a la cámara.
Por el precio de unos 6 euros, te llevas la bolsa junto con las herramientas, lo que en otros sitios costaría el doble. Hace su papel dignamente.


----------



## Baldao (21 Mar 2014)

La bomba de pie que compré hace un par de años, a mi me ha salido muy bueno. Para la bicicleta de carretara incluso me da más kg que otra que tengo de 30 leuros. Yo estoy muy contento con ella, así como una multiherramientas, que tiene al menos 4 años, cuyas llaves allen y el resto, están aún como nuevas y tienen mucho uso. 
También compré una caja con herramientas para bicicleta, que es exactamente igual que la que vendían en el decathlon, pero por 25 leuros menos e igualmente han salido muy bien.
No puedo hablar mal de las cosas que he ido comprando para la bici. Bueno sí, unos calcetines de coolmax que te recuecen los pies cosa mala. Aunque en invierno se agradecen


----------



## isasosttw (21 Mar 2014)

helicoptero radiocontrol

20 euros

bateria le dura unos pocos minutos pero mola hacerlo volar

se recarga desde un usb 

me lo he regalado estas navidades y mola 

comprado en el outlet del lidl cercano a la gavia en madrid


----------



## Adicto (21 Mar 2014)

isasosttw dijo:


> helicoptero radiocontrol
> 
> 20 euros
> 
> ...



Syma S107G 2nd Edition - Helicóptero de radiocontrol para interiores, color amarillo: Syma 2nd Edition S107 S107G New Version Indoor Helicopter (Yellow): Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos

Hay que llevar siempre el móvil para comparar.


----------



## kikoseis (21 Mar 2014)

ramontxu dijo:


> Compré en su día este soldador no muy convencido, pues es evidente que su uso frecuente deteriorará o quemará las puntas. *Puntas de soldador que no localizo que SilverCrest comercialice *como si lo hacen el resto de fabricantes de soldadores que conozco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creo que tienen una página web en la que venden piezas.
Las puntas en tiendas de electrónica.

He tenido tres soldadores, he hecho cientos de soldaduras con ellos y se han jodido los soldadores antes que las puntas...


----------



## flanagan (23 Mar 2014)

Las hortalizas, las patatas, las barritas de cereales y la crema de vinagre de Módena


----------



## Stock Option (26 Mar 2014)

La gaseosa Freeway está rica y a precio de derribo: 0,22 cents/l.

Para mí gusto mejor que el propio refresco de naranja freeway que a 50 cents/l es un quiero y no puedo frente al mismo del mercadona que sale a unos competitivos 0,28 cents/l

Para las comidas alternaré la gaseosa y el resfreco de naranja al 8% del Mercadona.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (26 Mar 2014)

Stock Option dijo:


> La gaseosa Freeway está rica y a precio de derribo: 0,22 cents/l.
> 
> Para mí gusto mejor que el propio refresco de naranja freeway que a 50 cents/l es un quiero y no puedo frente al mismo del mercadona que sale a unos competitivos 0,28 cents/l
> 
> Para las comidas alternaré la gaseosa y el resfreco de naranja al 8% del Mercadona.



+1. La gaseosa es muy buena.


----------



## Tramontano (26 Mar 2014)

Vinagre de Módena.


----------



## Ataqueitor (27 Mar 2014)

- Lomos de salmón congelados (8 euros los cuatro). No es barato (si lo comparas con otros peces), pero están de muerte.

- Rulo de cabra (25 céntimos más barato que el hacendado).

- Frutos rojos congelados. Un kg. a dos euros (creo). Valen para echarlos al yogur y para repostería. Baratísimos si lo comparas con el precio de arándanos y frambuesas frescos.

- Huevos camperos. Donde más baratos los he visto.

- Yogur griego.

- Mortadela de bolonia.

- Lomos de atún en tarro.

- Chorizo entero (no tiene conservantes -nitritos- ni otras guarrerías, como el de hacendado. 

- Pan de semillas. Una hogaza grande. Vale dos euros y tarda una semana en ponerse duro.


----------



## Barruno (29 Mar 2014)

La mentira está ahí fuera dijo:


> Chocolate en el lidl. El mejor de todos los supermercados. Siempre caigo en la tentacion.



Doy fe de ello.

---------- Post added 29-mar-2014 at 04:30 ----------




fuckencia dijo:


> La bomba a mí me está saliendo bien.
> 
> Te la recomiendo



Lo mismo digo de antes.


----------



## isasosttw (2 Abr 2014)

Adicto dijo:


> Syma S107G 2nd Edition - Helicóptero de radiocontrol para interiores, color amarillo: Syma 2nd Edition S107 S107G New Version Indoor Helicopter (Yellow): Amazon.es: Juguetes y juegos
> 
> Hay que llevar siempre el móvil para comparar.



No lo entiendo.

el mío 20 euros y listo para usar 
el de amazon 21.08 ( no se si mas gastos de envio) y a esperar que venga

¿ que es lo que debia comparar?


----------



## caralimon (2 Abr 2014)

El pisto en bote!!!!

La cerveza tostada y negra Argus

Saludos


----------



## dmb001 (2 Abr 2014)

Con la renovación de sus establecimientos me ha sorprendido gratamente el muesli, la avena y todas esas porquerías insanas que hay en la panadería. Están de muerte las jodías.


----------



## casconet (2 Abr 2014)

La melatonina a mitad de precio que en farmacias. 30 capsulas a 3,99€

Saludos


----------



## julumergon (10 Abr 2014)

La sidra y la espuma de afeitado.


----------



## Arale84 (10 Abr 2014)

Segun que producto compres vale la pena o no.


----------



## Guanotopía (10 Abr 2014)

Arale84 dijo:


> Segun que producto compres vale la pena o no.



Hasta ahí habíamos llegado, por eso es el hilo de los que valen la pena.


----------



## alcorconita (10 Abr 2014)




----------



## Calculín (10 Abr 2014)

Los boquerones en vinagre, creo que son mejores y más baratos que los de carrefour o mercadona, y además parece que son españoles y no de Marruecos...


----------



## Thom son (11 Abr 2014)

Calculín dijo:


> Los boquerones en vinagre, creo que son mejores y más baratos que los de carrefour o mercadona, y además parece que son españoles y no de Marruecos...



Hoy casualmente fuí y tenían judía plana y alguna que otra verdura mas de origen español a precio similar a la marroquí de mencabrona. En Carrefull vi la de producción nacional a un precio x4, lo que la hacía incomprable y por eso andaba mustia en los envases. Iré mas a partir de ahora. Merece la pena solo por eso.


----------



## klenow (11 Abr 2014)

Yo hace tiempo tuve un problema con la bateria.

Como paso tiempo sin usar el coche, sobre todo en invierno, la bateria se debilito. La bateria era bastante "nueva", asi que busque un cargador de baterias.

Todo el mundo recomendaba uno con un programa especial para "resucitar" baterias con poca carga. Los modelos mas baratos que vi en amazon o no lo tenian, o no tenian buenas opiniones. Estaba ya por comprarme uno de 60-90 euros (que es aun mas barato que la bateria) cuando vi una oferta en Lidl y buceando en internet no lo ponian mal. costaba en torno a los 20 euros por aquel entonces (en la foto y el link que he encontrado ponen 18... pero me parece que yo pague algo mas...ya ni lo recuerdo)

Y la verdad... muy contento. Recupero mi bateria, para la que entro en el programa de "recarga profunda" para baterias con poca carga. Y ha recuperado la bateria de la moto de un vecino y la del coche de otro compannero de curro. 

ULTIMATE SPEED Kfz-Batterieladegerät ULG 3.8 A1 - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de







La verdad es que por unos 20 euros me ha hecho un servicio extraordinario. Cualquier otra cosa "fiable" por los comentarios de la gente, vale 3 veces mas como minimo para una bateria actual de un diesel. 

Otra cosa que me gusta del Lidl es que si la cosa no te va bien... yo al menos no tengo nunca problemas para devolver el articulo. Precisamente compre este cargador pensando que, si no cargaba, lo devolveria y punto. 

Muchas veces las ofertas, sobre todo de este tipo, son comunes a varios paises europeos... asi que si no teneis un cargador de baterias, por 20 euros no viene de mas tener esto en casa. 

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Abr 2014)

una pregunta para los que han probado la melatonina de LIDL -quiero probarla ya que uso una que compré en Luxemburgo en una farmacia de estas de toda la vida con frasco de cristal..digamos que 'casera'-..y me produce algo de acidez! ayer abrí una capsula y la verdad que si es bastante acida.

me pareció ver en un lidl el otro dia que la melatonina que venden es una capsula 'seca'..no de estas rellenas de liquido como la que yo uso..

alguien ha probado melatonina lidl? que tal os va?

merci


----------



## casconet (11 Abr 2014)

Ds_84 dijo:


> una pregunta para los que han probado la melatonina de LIDL -quiero probarla ya que uso una que compré en Luxemburgo en una farmacia de estas de toda la vida con frasco de cristal..digamos que 'casera'-..y me produce algo de acidez! ayer abrí una capsula y la verdad que si es bastante acida.
> 
> me pareció ver en un lidl el otro dia que la melatonina que venden es una capsula 'seca'..no de estas rellenas de liquido como la que yo uso..
> 
> ...



La he probado y sí, va en capsula seca. A mi no me ha producido acidez. A tener en cuenta que lleva también Valeriana Pasiflora y otras plantas. El efecto es sedativo de forma suave. Me ayuda a conciliar el sueño con mayor rapidez. 

Y está al menos a mitad de precio que las melatoninas de Farmacia

Saludos


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Abr 2014)

casconet dijo:


> La he probado y sí, va en capsula seca. A mi no me ha producido acidez. A tener en cuenta que lleva también Valeriana Pasiflora y otras plantas. El efecto es sedativo de forma suave. Me ayuda a conciliar el sueño con mayor rapidez.
> 
> Y está al menos a mitad de precio que las melatoninas de Farmacia
> 
> Saludos



ok merci. hoy he pasado por uno y he visto la cajetilla con el frasco que lleva un librito dentro..queria sacarlo e indagar...pero por el ruido tan 'duro' ya me daba la impresión que era una capsula seca...no de esas rellenas como la que ahora uso.

la verdad que ese combo que tomo ahora en liquido..encima ácido..no veas como jode el estómago...y eso que tomo dos vasos de agua.

manyana iré a por ellas

saludos,


----------



## Atrezu (5 May 2014)

Este jueves vuelve a estar a la venta el legendario soporte de taller de bicicletas del lidl y otras cosillas para ciclistas. 
Jueves, 08/05 - Lidl España


----------



## la_tortue (5 May 2014)

Atrezu dijo:


> Este jueves vuelve a estar a la venta el legendario soporte de taller de bicicletas del lidl y otras cosillas para ciclistas.
> Jueves, 08/05 - Lidl España



a ver si ahy suerte y pillo uno...


----------



## eloy_85 (6 May 2014)

Emilio Izquierdo dijo:


> Con el pan, pasa lo mismo, seguro que el casero es más caro. Es que es pan. El pan que te haces tú lleva harina, agua, sal, levadura y si acaso aceite. el de la tienda no sé lo que lleva, por mucho que diga la etiqueta lo que quiera. Lo compras a las 8 y por la tarde no hay un dios que se lo coma, lo congelas y al descongelarlo se desconcha. Es normalmente una mierda. Y si quieres un pan bueno tienes que pagar pasta, porque para vender una barra a 48 cts como en mi barrio hay que hacerlo muy muy muy barato.



sueles ponerle pegas a todo. ¿para qué vas a comprar el pan a las 8 si te lo vas a comer a las 22h? lo compras en el hiper las 21.40 recién hecho y au

¿como sabes que el pan que te haces en casa lleva sal? Porque en la etiqueta de la sal ponga que es sal? a saber que es...

---------- Post added 06-may-2014 at 00:09 ----------




ferjt dijo:


> No hago mas de 10-15 minutos de mano de obra real, lo jodido es controlar los tiempos ya que el proceso abarca unas 5-6 horas con sus levados incluidos.



me estáis queriendo decir que estais 6 horas pendientes para hacer una barra de pan que en el alcampo cuesta las 0,3€?


----------



## Saryon (6 May 2014)

Alguien ha probado el portaequipajes de bicicleta? Hace tiempo que necesito uno pero me resisto a comprarlo porque no veo ninguno a precio decente. Este podría ser aceptable.


----------



## eloy_85 (6 May 2014)

caralimon dijo:


> La cerveza tostada y negra Argus



lo estas diciendo en serio?


----------



## EL SAPO BUFO (7 May 2014)

Las ofertas de cosas de bicicleta. La bolsa para llevar bajo el sillín lleva incluso herramientas por menos de lo que costarían los propias herramientas.

Las camisetas térmicas.


----------



## caralimon (7 May 2014)

eloy_85 dijo:


> lo estas diciendo en serio?



No, sólo para joder 

Por 39 céntimos 6 grados puro gusto

Obviamente hay más caras mejores pero soy un RATA

Enviado desde mi LG-P760 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## fedaikin (7 May 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el portaequipajes de bicicleta? Hace tiempo que necesito uno pero me resisto a comprarlo porque no veo ninguno a precio decente. Este podría ser aceptable.



yo mañana voy a por ello, ya contare.


----------



## arroplano (8 May 2014)

Atrezu dijo:


> Este jueves vuelve a estar a la venta el legendario soporte de taller de bicicletas del lidl y otras cosillas para ciclistas.
> Jueves, 08/05 - Lidl España



Seguirá siendo legendario...
a la tienda que fui a mediodía, liquidados!!!


----------



## ramontxu (8 May 2014)

Saryon dijo:


> Alguien ha probado el portaequipajes de bicicleta? Hace tiempo que necesito uno pero me resisto a comprarlo porque no veo ninguno a precio decente. Este podría ser aceptable.



Lo he comprado hace unas horas y por lo que a mi respecta los ¿doce euracos? los vale.

-La parrilla tiene unas dimensiones majas, con un pintado que tiene pinta de resistir impactos sin descascarillarse sorpresivamente. 
-El brazo con rótula de click con gatillo, que le hace solidario a la tija del sillín tiene pinta de robusto.
-Los pulpos?. Los dos de la foto.

Aunque en el manual no venga peso máximo recomendable... repito que robusto. Me falta la bici, que estoy aun por recibir para ampliar info. Por eso de que hasta que punto puede molestar a los talones al pedalear pues es ancheta la parrilla ¿30cm?.

PD: Mi problema con los talones viene porque es una 20" y plegable...


----------



## mpbk (8 May 2014)

hoy he comprado pollo con un 30% de descuento, caduca mañana...pues tiene un color de mierda.....

no se si merece la pena para ahorrarse un euro y que no este podrido por la atmosfera protectora..


----------



## fedaikin (8 May 2014)

ramontxu dijo:


> Lo he comprado hace unas horas y por lo que a mi respecta los ¿doce euracos? los vale.
> 
> -La parrilla tiene unas dimensiones majas, con un pintado que tiene pinta de resistir impactos sin descascarillarse sorpresivamente.
> -El brazo con rótula de click con gatillo, que le hace solidario a la tija del sillín tiene pinta de robusto.
> ...



pienso igual, por doce lereles esta perfecta. el peso máximo es 5kg fíjate en la caja.


----------



## Saryon (8 May 2014)

ramontxu dijo:


> Lo he comprado hace unas horas y por lo que a mi respecta los ¿doce euracos? los vale.
> 
> -La parrilla tiene unas dimensiones majas, con un pintado que tiene pinta de resistir impactos sin descascarillarse sorpresivamente.
> -El brazo con rótula de click con gatillo, que le hace solidario a la tija del sillín tiene pinta de robusto.
> ...



Gracias por la info. A ver si mañana cuando me pase todavía queda alguno.


----------



## la_tortue (9 May 2014)

arroplano dijo:


> Seguirá siendo legendario...
> a la tienda que fui a mediodía, liquidados!!!



asi es: para estar seguro de pillar uno fue a la 9h00, a la apertura del LIDL que me pilla más cerca del trabajo... solo con la gente que estaba allí a primera hora volaron la mitad de los soportes...
además cogi un casco y el portaequipaje... veremos lo que vale.


----------



## julumergon (12 May 2014)

Esparragos Blancos de Navarra. Estan malisimos.


----------



## caralimon (12 May 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> hoy he comprado pollo con un 30% de descuento, caduca mañana...pues tiene un color de mierda.....
> 
> no se si merece la pena para ahorrarse un euro y que no este podrido por la atmosfera protectora..




Esque es de corral por eso el amarillo

PD : No es coña ha veces hay demasiada produccion de pollos de corral y los venden a precio normal


----------



## pulopure (12 May 2014)

Me pareció ver hace poco plantas de frambuesa, pero no se si en el lidl español o francés. Me vendría de perlas. Ha salido ya a la venta?

Enviado desde mi LG-P990 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ppitogd (12 May 2014)

pulopure dijo:


> Me pareció ver hace poco plantas de frambuesa, pero no se si en el lidl español o francés. Me vendría de perlas. Ha salido ya a la venta?
> 
> Enviado desde mi LG-P990 mediante Tapatalk



Salieron como hace un mes y medio. Yo me compre una planta de arandano y la he plantado, pero aqui en Sevilla con la ola de calor que esta haciendo se esta marchitando. De todas formas en algunas tiendas quedan todavia y las ponen con descuento.


----------



## pulopure (12 May 2014)

Gracias!

Enviado desde mi LG-P990 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## reydmus (12 May 2014)

Sabe muy parecida a la franziskaner pero en barato.

Ademas esta hecha con la receta tradicional alemana porque si mirais los ingredientes de otras marcas de cerveza del lidl, alguna lleva porquerias.


----------



## ezkerraldea (13 May 2014)

El Lidl sigue con su política:

Los yogures desnatados con trozos han pasado de tener 150 gr a 125, y van ya...


----------



## jimmyjjohn (13 May 2014)

La lejía y el amoniaco, que es lo único que compra mi madre en ese súper.


----------



## Saryon (13 May 2014)

Por qué en la mayoría de productos alimenticios no vienen los valores nutricionales? Tenía entendido que era obligatorio en toda la Unión Europea. En Alemania ya nos consideran África?


----------



## glacierre (16 May 2014)

Yo aqui en austria he estado comprando unas setas en bote (deben ser de temporada porque desde hace unos meses desaparecieron, espero que vuelvan en otoño).

Algo mas de 3 eur, te hacen un risotto para 3-4 personas bien cargadito de setas con un sabor impresionante.


----------



## tumbito (16 May 2014)

por cierto las maletas de lidl 100% recomendables...aguantan como unas campeonas


----------



## reydmus (16 May 2014)

glacierre dijo:


> Yo aqui en austria he estado comprando unas setas en bote (deben ser de temporada porque desde hace unos meses desaparecieron, espero que vuelvan en otoño).
> 
> Algo mas de 3 eur, te hacen un risotto para 3-4 personas bien cargadito de setas con un sabor impresionante.



¿Estas?


----------



## Niña Buena (17 May 2014)

Una duda me corroe:

he visto en el folleto de la próxima semana que pondrán a la venta un cargador solar para móviles, por valor de unos 15 euros.

Como en este foro hay tanto super estudioso de los entresijos del consumo eléctrico, me preguntaba si alguien lo conoce y tiene una opinión al respecto. ¿Merece la pena a medio plazo? ¿En cuanto tiempo se amortiza?

Y ya puestos, al margen de este de Lidl, ¿alguna esperiencia con celulillas solares para pequeño electrodoméstico? Igual hay aparaticos más baratos, o mejores por ahí.

Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## glacierre (17 May 2014)

reydmus dijo:


> ¿Estas?



No, compre unas como esas y no me supieron a nada. 

El bote era de otro color (tapa negra, etiqueta blanca, muy soso, tambien de la serie "deluxe"), pero el contenido, forma del bote y el tipo de seta es este mismo:


----------



## motoleon (17 May 2014)

Niña Buena dijo:


> Una duda me corroe:
> 
> he visto en el folleto de la próxima semana que pondrán a la venta un cargador solar para móviles, por valor de unos 15 euros.
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando a ver que caracteristicas tecnicas tiene, por que no las he encontrado en internet por ningun lado. Cuando las tenga, te puedo decir si vale para algo o no.
Salu2.


----------



## klenow (17 May 2014)

motoleon dijo:


> Estoy esperando a ver que caracteristicas tecnicas tiene, por que no las he encontrado en internet por ningun lado. Cuando las tenga, te puedo decir si vale para algo o no.
> Salu2.



No se cual venderan en Espanna, pero en la tienda online de alemania tienen este:
BRESSER Solar-Ladegerät - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de

Lo mismo es el mismo o parecido...


----------



## Wallebot (17 May 2014)

klenow dijo:


> No se cual venderan en Espanna, pero en la tienda online de alemania tienen este:
> BRESSER Solar-Ladegerät - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de
> 
> Lo mismo es el mismo o parecido...



Se puede saber la potencia del panel. varia con el sol, pero alguna indicacion de lo que tarda en cargar al sol, etc.

Se puede cargar por otro medio? Porque a vece viene bien.


Para que el compre por ser ecologista. No es muy buena idea. Como no se hace un uso continuo, al final se acaba gastando mas energia en la produccion del panel que en la energia que producirá en su vida.

Yo creo les sera util a senderistas de largo recorrido y cicloturistas que no tenga facil acceso a electricidad. Pero para viajar en coche o a pie por ciudad, yo creo que otras alternativas son mejores en ecologia y rapidez y comododidad. Como un cargador para el coche (aunque sea nodriza) o un cargador de pilas (recargables o no, de litio o no )


----------



## glacierre (17 May 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Se puede saber la potencia del panel. varia con el sol, pero alguna indicacion de lo que tarda en cargar al sol, etc.
> 
> Se puede cargar por otro medio? Porque a vece viene bien.
> 
> ...



Como mucho te pueden decir cuandos mA da a pleno sol, cuanto tarda en cargar depende de la bateria que tengas, imposible de saber.

Pero vaya, lo de hacer ecologismo cargando el movil con energia solar... ::


----------



## klenow (17 May 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Se puede saber la potencia del panel. varia con el sol, pero alguna indicacion de lo que tarda en cargar al sol, etc.
> 
> Se puede cargar por otro medio? Porque a vece viene bien.
> 
> ...



Ni idea... lo vi una vez buscando telefonos y como el forero estaba esperando poder ver las caracteristicas tecnicas, pense que podria ser el mismo y en la pagina vienen algunas caracteristicas... pero yo no lo he comprado, asi que no puedo ayudar mucho mas... 

Saludos


----------



## Wallebot (17 May 2014)

klenow dijo:


> Ni idea... lo vi una vez buscando telefonos y como el forero estaba esperando poder ver las caracteristicas tecnicas, pense que podria ser el mismo y en la pagina vienen algunas caracteristicas... pero yo no lo he comprado, asi que no puedo ayudar mucho mas...
> 
> Saludos



Gracias 



> Como mucho te pueden decir cuandos mA da a pleno sol, cuanto tarda en cargar depende de la bateria que tengas, imposible de saber.
> 
> Pero vaya, lo de hacer ecologismo cargando el movil con energia solar...



El propio chisme tiene una bateria de litio. Me referia a cuanto tardaba en cargar esa bateria::


----------



## JuanMacClane (18 May 2014)

y si compras 10 cargadores? ¿alimentas la tele?


----------



## Turista23 (18 May 2014)

Me interesa , ¿venden cargadores?


----------



## reydmus (17 Jul 2014)

Han traido este año unas tarrinas de helado que son puro manjar, sobretodo la de chocolate negro.

Soy un amante de los helados de chocolate negro, pero negro de verdad, aunque aqui en España es dificil encontrarlos y cuando los ves en una heladeria italiana de las de verdad cuestan un cojon. 

Son un jodido manjar y cuando voy a Italia o Alemania, suelo aprovechar para tomarme unos cuantos. En España un cucurucho unos 2€ y en Alemania lo he comprado a 80 centimos, increible.

Bueno, esta tarrina la verdad es que no es lo mismo pero de los helados envasados se le acerca bastante. Eso si, no mireis los ingredientes que fijo que llevan mil mierdas pero de algo hay que morir.


----------



## Tacañete (19 Jul 2014)

Yo compré un detergente líquido en Lidl y me costó desmontar la lavadora. Un día empezé a oler en la casa el típico olor a alcantarilla, utilizando la nariz cual sabueso llegué hasta la lavadora. No se porqué, se me ocurrió que algún tubo interno se habría atascado con residuos de detergente-suavizantes y me puse manos a la obra, para llegar a esos tubos tuve que desmontarla casi entera y al final resultó que estaban perfectos (tras reconstruirla sólo me sobró un tornillo).
Como la casa seguía oliendo a alcantarilla, pensé en el desagüe. Retiré la lavadora e instalé un sifón que me tuve que currar, porque para las lavadoras no venden sifones, ya que no lo usan. El problema continuó (el sifón sigue puesto).
Por último se me ocurrió que los problemas habían empezado al usar el detergente, deje de usarlo y mano de santo.
NUNCA MAIS DETERGENTE DE LIDL PARA LAVADORAS.


----------



## ignacio28 (26 Jul 2014)

cuanto falta para cerrar el hilo? ya se ha creado el siguiente volumen?


----------



## gabrielo (26 Jul 2014)

el otro dia leyendo la revista de la ocu ,organizacion de consumidores y usuarios,en un articulo comparaban las cremas antiarrugas la ganadora adsoluta una crema de 3 euros lidl creo que se llamaba cien no estoy seguro claramente mejor que cremas de 100 euros


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (26 Jul 2014)

gabrielo dijo:


> el otro dia leyendo la revista de la ocu ,organizacion de consumidores y usuarios,en un articulo comparaban las cremas antiarrugas la ganadora adsoluta una crema de 3 euros lidl creo que se llamaba cien no estoy seguro claramente mejor que cremas de 100 euros



En otro orden de cosas, su leche, que en el anterior estudo de la ocu salía bien parada, en el último no sale tan bien...


----------



## Blas el Empalador (26 Jul 2014)

Los yogures Proviact (naturales y de vainilla) desaparecieron hace ya tiempo sin dejar rastro. Una lástima, porque eran buenísimos y costaban una miseria. 
También había, y hace tiempo que no las encuentro, unas chocolatinas planas rellenas de menta como el "Ater Eight", igual de buenas pero a un precio comparativamente irrisorio.

Algunas cosas que compro regularmente:

El pan tipo escandinavo (Knäckebrot) con sésamo (Rivercote).
Las nueces de California en sobres (Alesto) son extraordinarias.
El yogur griego (sin azúcar) en packs de 4 unidades de 125 g. El de 1 Kg es incluso mejor, pero tiene mucho peligro porque entra que no veas, y acabas comiendo sin control.
El queso tipo griego para las ensaladas.


----------



## reydmus (27 Jul 2014)

Blas el Empalador dijo:


> Los yogures Proviact (naturales y de vainilla) desaparecieron hace ya tiempo sin dejar rastro. Una lástima, porque eran buenísimos y costaban una miseria.
> También había, y hace tiempo que no las encuentro, unas chocolatinas planas rellenas de menta como el "Ater Eight", igual de buenas pero a un precio comparativamente irrisorio.
> 
> Algunas cosas que compro regularmente:
> ...



Es curioso pero si miras el precio kilo cuesta mas el bote de kilo de yogurt griego que el paquete de 4.


----------



## Stock Option (3 Ago 2014)

Hace unos días me compré unos bastones de trekking marca rocktrail. De 15 euros los habían rebajado a 12. Ya iré contando como se portan sobre el terreno.

Pero si alguien los ha pillado y les ha dado uso que no se corte y nos cuente que tal


----------



## nemo4 (3 Ago 2014)

La Freeway zero es idéntica a la cocacola. La pasta rellena, verduras wok y los churros congelados son una bazofia. Mucha sal y sabor horrible.
Las galletas infantiles de chocolate multicereales buenisimas.


----------



## vintvolt (3 Ago 2014)

Zumos vitafit, Los que son 100% exprimidos, en la sección refrigerada. Buenísimos

Sent from my RM-892_eu_spain_231 using Tapatalk


----------



## ametsalari (3 Ago 2014)

El tzatziki, de marca Eridanous, qué promocionan en la semana griega.


----------



## mester de juglaria (3 Ago 2014)

Por cierto , no habeis notado un descenso en la calidad de las Karskells ? -la verde , la de 1516- Antes estaban cojonudas. Ahora tienen un re-saborcillo metalico que sabe a regla revenida..


----------



## fuckencia (3 Ago 2014)

vintvolt dijo:


> Zumos vitafit, Los que son 100% exprimidos, en la sección refrigerada. Buenísimos
> 
> Sent from my RM-892_eu_spain_231 using Tapatalk



efectivamente están buenísimo y son 100 x 100 naturales.

Cosas ricas que he ido probando:
-atún nixe lomos; En tarro de critsal,salen enteros y firmes.
-tampones con aplicador compack.Los de otras marcas me dan alergias y picores; estos no.Buen precio.
-mayonesa en bote de plástico (de los de poner invertidos).Mesabe igual que la Calvé...


Tengo pensado pillar mañana la L-carnitina con magnesio;creo que me vendrá bien,y me parece un excelente precio.
A la semana siguiente salen las cápsulas para la Nesspreso.Me interesan para tener ahi de retén ,que yo apenas uso el cacharro,fue un regalo.
Alguien sabe quien fabrica el café del Lidl ?


----------



## angek (4 Ago 2014)

El autorradio, loro o como quiera que se llame. 

El de 32€. 

De hecho me lo han mangao esta noche y me gustaría comprar otro.


----------



## tumbito (8 Ago 2014)

yo me he comprado ayer la maleta para el equipaje de cabina del lidl. tiene buena pinta y el asa sube y baja sin problemas. el unico problema es el candado que trae que es una basura pero ya lo cambie por uno con combinacion que tenia.


----------



## Indignado (9 Ago 2014)

Pimientos asados (unos 2 euros) 







Están de muerte :baba:


----------



## paaq (9 Ago 2014)

Oye, ¿no había un hilo paralelo a éste, pero del Dia?

He estado buscando y no encuentro, pero me da palo abrir uno nuevo porque juraría que no lo soñé.


----------



## Barruno (9 Ago 2014)

fuckencia dijo:


> Alguien sabe quien fabrica el café del Lidl ?



Solo se que en su dia investigué y bellarom (la marca) la hace una cafetera que no es de renombre.
La del corte ingles p.e. es catunambu, de Sevilla.


----------



## arroplano (12 Ago 2014)

Ayer en liquidación el uno de los Lidl que frecuento.
0,5 litros por 0,33€ , riquísima, hoygan:


----------



## nominefi (12 Ago 2014)

Tienen una desbrozadora de gasolina que tiene muy buena pinta y un precio espectacular, demasiado espectacular y por eso no la cojo.

Es la primera vez que la veo, sabeis si había salido antes?, en ese caso, alguien me sabe decir que tal sale?, por la red no encuentro nada.

Gracias


----------



## alfredo garcia (13 Ago 2014)

nominefi dijo:


> Tienen una desbrozadora de gasolina que tiene muy buena pinta y un precio espectacular, demasiado espectacular y por eso no la cojo.
> 
> Es la primera vez que la veo, sabeis si había salido antes?, en ese caso, alguien me sabe decir que tal sale?, por la red no encuentro nada.
> 
> Gracias




Para destrozadoras métete en una buena que eso tiene pinta de recortabordes plasticorro.



nemo4 dijo:


> La Freeway zero es idéntica a la cocacola. La pasta rellena, verduras wok y los churros congelados son una bazofia. Mucha sal y sabor horrible.
> Las galletas infantiles de chocolate multicereales buenisimas.




Los refrescos saben mejor que la fanta y a mitad de precio. Es curioso que la fasta de hoy sepa como los refrescos futres que me habré comprado hace años cuando estaba corto de pasta y que más de una vez me negaba a acabarlos de puro asco y terminaban en el retrete.


----------



## nominefi (13 Ago 2014)

nemo4 dijo:


> Las galletas infantiles de chocolate multicereales buenisimas.



Si te refieres a unas galletas pequeñas muy oscuras con forma de animales, son las mismas que las "Dibus" de Gullon y valen un 30% menos. Pero las mismas, mismas, salvo un poco el dibujo del cartón el resto es igual hasta la bolsa de dentro y el formato de los números de control



alfredo garcia dijo:


> Para destrozadoras métete en una buena que eso tiene pinta de recortabordes plasticorro.



Ahí está el tema, que una buena de similares características de Stihl, vale 600 pavos, mirado en su pagína web. Lo que quería saber es si para un uso no profesional, quitar unas zarzas que se desmadran y poco más, hacían el apaño. 
Tengo una stihl sólo de hilo y al ver esta de cuchillas por ese precio... no me vendría mal, pero tampoco me gusta tirar el dinero, si es una mierda se dice y punto::


----------



## Stock Option (13 Ago 2014)

alfredo garcia dijo:


> Los refrescos saben mejor que la fanta y a mitad de precio. Es curioso que la fasta de hoy sepa como los refrescos futres que me habré comprado hace años cuando estaba corto de pasta y que más de una vez me negaba a acabarlos de puro asco y terminaban en el retrete.



Los freeway son basura. Por lo que vale el litro tienes marca blanca en todos los super y el del Mercadona le da 1000 vueltas.

Lo de que saben mejor que la fanta se merece un 1/10 porque hay gente que hasta se lo creera.


----------



## Jorkomboi (13 Ago 2014)

El refresco de naranja sin azucar en botella de 2L, una maravilla. Un poco caro, eso si (85cents).


----------



## masterface (13 Ago 2014)

Los zumos son una pasada, y los caramelos también. Vienen bastantes en los paquetes y los hay que saben igual que algunos de marca..y mucho más baratos!


----------



## chernorat (14 Ago 2014)

El refresco Freeway de naranja está muy bueno. También el lima-limón trasparente tipo 7up.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (14 Ago 2014)

Stock Option dijo:


> Los freeway son basura. Por lo que vale el litro tienes marca blanca en todos los super y el del Mercadona le da 1000 vueltas.
> 
> Lo de que saben mejor que la fanta se merece un 1/10 porque hay gente que hasta se lo creera.



Sera que trabajas en cocacola porque tanto la gaseosa como los refrescos freeway son la caña y mucho mas baratos


----------



## Stock Option (14 Ago 2014)

La gaseosa freeway esta tan buena que es lo que bebo habitualmente. De hecho ya la habia citado en este hilo.

Pero los refrescos para mi son basura en comparacion con marcas de otros hiper al mismo precio. 

Ya compararla con la fanta es de traca.


----------



## Pall0t (14 Ago 2014)

Seguro que ya lo ha dicho pero el muesly con chocolate a mí me parece muy bueno.

Tenian unos pepinillos en vinagre estilo alemán cortados en cuartos que estaban muy buenos.Ahora solo los venden laminados.¿Alguien sabe por qué los han retirado?


----------



## vyk (14 Ago 2014)

Stock Option dijo:


> La gaseosa freeway esta tan buena que es lo que bebo habitualmente. De hecho ya la habia citado en este hilo.
> 
> Pero los refrescos para mi son basura en comparacion con marcas de otros hiper al mismo precio.
> 
> Ya compararla con la fanta es de traca.



Pues a mi entender la cola 0 Freeway es la que mas se parece a la Zero de Coca cola.


----------



## Jorkomboi (14 Ago 2014)

vyk dijo:


> Pues a mi entender la cola 0 Freeway es la que mas se parece a la Zero de Coca cola.



La cola 0% freeway para mis gusto tiene muy poco gas. A poco que la dejes en la nevera un día, aunque la cierres bien, pierde casi todo el gas.


----------



## Barruno (24 Ago 2014)

Pall0t dijo:


> Seguro que ya lo ha dicho pero el muesly con chocolate a mí me parece muy bueno.
> 
> Tenian unos pepinillos en vinagre estilo alemán cortados en cuartos que estaban muy buenos.Ahora solo los venden laminados.¿Alguien sabe por qué los han retirado?



La última vez que fuí habían retirado también los arenques en salmuera que vienen refrigerados.
No lo entiendo la verdad.
Los estaban trayendo desde hace veinte años...


----------



## cruel e inhumano (24 Ago 2014)

Mis primeras cosas al llegar a España. Ir al Lidl de nuevo.
Joder qué puto cambio, si ahora parece un supermercado normal y todo, con las cosas bien organizadas y mucho refrigerador y tal.
Eso sí, mucho inmi moreno como antes pero bueno.
Las cajeras igual de pasotas que antaño, las tiene que llamar el segurata para que atiendan.

Arramblé fuets y fiambre a saco, muy bueno todo, pero lo que más me gustó es una leche que se llama Milbona, la fresca y la de tetrabrick, ambas me parecieron muy ok. Y ahora veo que esa leche es la mejor calificada por la revista esa de la OCU, por sabor en una cata a ciegas. Muy buena, le doy mis dies.


----------



## mousse (24 Ago 2014)

Los pannacotta, altamente recomendable. He probado el de caramelo y el de frutas del bosque.
Las pastillas para el lavavajillas son BBB. Para un lavado rápido (de aprox. 30 minutos), le echas media pastilla en vez de una entera, y la vajilla saldrá mucho mejor (la mayoría de pastillas no están hechas para lavados cortos, y se queda la vajilla entonces como empañada).


----------



## riabajo (24 Ago 2014)

Del LIDL:

La masa de pizza
La masa brisa (para hacer empanadas)
El lavavajillas el verde, el resto no me gustó.
Yogures
Frutas y verduras (para mi mejor que en Carrefour y en otros supermercados)
Las galletas


----------



## jose7413 (24 Ago 2014)

Alguno habéis probado los cuchillos que pusieron de cerámica , que tal son , yo estoy haber si encuentro algunos no muy caros 

Enviado desde mi JY-G3 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## El Rey de las Choppers (24 Ago 2014)

Para los amantes de las bebidas energéticas en el Lidl están los Mixxed Up que saben prácticamente igual que los Red Bull pero cuestan 0,45 cts.
Y tiene una variedad de arándanos con chile que si te lo tomas bien frío con bastante hielo también tiene su puntillo.


----------



## opalo (24 Ago 2014)

el helado de vainilla burbon, el mejor que he probado de todos los supermercados habidos y por haber.


----------



## paaq (25 Ago 2014)

El Rey de las Choppers dijo:


> Para los amantes de las bebidas energéticas en el Lidl están los Mixxed Up que saben prácticamente igual que los Red Bull pero cuestan 0,45 cts.



Ostias, te dan 222 por un euro.


----------



## Ataqueitor (25 Ago 2014)

A partir de este lunes artículos para ciclistas. Y el lunes que viene, la máquina de coser Singer por 99 euros.


----------



## garpie (25 Ago 2014)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> Mis primeras cosas al llegar a España. Ir al Lidl de nuevo.
> Joder qué puto cambio, si ahora parece un supermercado normal y todo, con las cosas bien organizadas y mucho refrigerador y tal.
> Eso sí, mucho inmi moreno como antes pero bueno.
> Las cajeras igual de pasotas que antaño, las tiene que llamar el segurata para que atiendan.
> ...



Ojo con la Milbona, que en el último estudio falló miserablemente y pasó a estar entre las peores:

La Vaquita, Milbona (Lidl) y Carrefour Discount, peores marcas de leche 2014 | Articulos sobre nutrición y consumo


----------



## Ataqueitor (25 Ago 2014)

riabajo dijo:


> Del LIDL:
> 
> La masa de pizza
> La masa brisa (para hacer empanadas)
> ...



Los productos de limpieza, de su marca W5, también son buenos:

- El limpiador con lejía para WC
- El limpiacristales
- Las pastillas para el lavavajillas.
- El friegasuelos olor a limón (un litro por 0,60 céntimos).


----------



## tumbito (25 Ago 2014)

halucinado me hallo con lidl.

os cuento en la ultima promocion compre la maleta de cabina de ellos. el candado que traen es un juguete (un candado es fundamental en una maleta de mano pq muchas veces te las meten en la bodega del avion) y les escribi para sugerirles que debian de cambiar el candado por uno un poquito mas mejor. Acabo de recibir un candado "normal" totalmente gratis y un email de disculpa de lidl. Flipando estoy. Hace tanto que no se portan asi conmigo en una gran cadena que casi estoy emocionado.


----------



## nostramo (25 Ago 2014)

Los pepinillos fileteados una delica para mi.


----------



## herreriko (26 Ago 2014)

yo compro siempre o casi siempre en lidl, la cesta de la compra es insultantemente mas barata que en mercadona cuyo precio sube un 30% descaradamente.

la carne envasada a mi si me gusta, es barata y muy muy comoda de manejar. me encantan los escalopes de pechuga de pollo.

a veces pillas buenas ofertas de carne como la chuleta de cerdo fileteada los 700 gramos a menos de 2€, mas barato que en cualquier carniceria, y ya esta envasada y tal...

en el tema del pescado la verdad es que estan subidisimos a la parra


----------



## premoniTIon (26 Ago 2014)

Ataqueitor dijo:


> - El limpiador con lejía para WC




¿Qué es un limpiador de wc?¿y con lejía?

Esto es un timo en si mismo...echa lejía un buen chorro (que es lo único que realmente desinfecta) y como limpiador o desodorizante por ejemplo un poco de fregasuelos de cualquier olor. Sí todo junto y dale.:bla:


----------



## jose7413 (6 Sep 2014)

El jueves que viene ponen en el Lidl cuchillos de cocina y en el Aldy de ceramica alguien los a probado en anteriores ofertas?


----------



## djun (6 Sep 2014)

¿Qué ventaja tiene un cuchillo de cerámica? ¿por qué están de moda? Serán mas fáciles de romper.


----------



## espinete2004 (6 Sep 2014)

Panificadora de lidl.... 2 años y tres meses y se ha roro el motorcito de las palas.

Ahora si me compro otra ya no resulta tan rentable. 

Un saludo.


----------



## 504GL (6 Sep 2014)

espinete2004 dijo:


> Panificadora de lidl.... 2 años y tres meses y se ha roro el motorcito de las palas.
> 
> Ahora si me compro otra ya no resulta tan rentable.
> 
> Un saludo.



Tiene 3 años de garantia ?!


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (6 Sep 2014)

premoniTIon dijo:


> Esto es un timo en si mismo...echa lejía un buen chorro (que es lo único que realmente desinfecta) y como limpiador o desodorizante por ejemplo un poco de fregasuelos de cualquier olor. Sí todo junto y dale.:bla:



Ojito que segun lo que lleve el fregasuelos en su composicion, igual tienes que salir corriendo ::


----------



## Bolsallena (7 Sep 2014)

Pues yo lo compro todo, todo. En casa somos de mirar los ingredientes para que sea lo más natural posible y meten menos guarradas que en otros productos de marca.


----------



## near (7 Sep 2014)

Traen una batidora de vaso que es una porquería ya en el primer uso huelen a quemado, a mi me han petado 2, me duraron menos de una semana.


----------



## antonio estrada (8 Sep 2014)

djun dijo:


> ¿Qué ventaja tiene un cuchillo de cerámica? ¿por qué están de moda? Serán mas fáciles de romper.



Se supone que no hay que afilarlos. Mantienen el filo casi indefinidamente. He tenido dos y los dos han tenido el mismo problema. Son tan delicados que al menos golpe. Que se te caiga de las manos al fregarlo contra el fregadero, saltan trocitos y el cuchillo queda en un par de meses como si fuera de sierra ::

Un Santoku de hoja pesada y menos mariconadas. Un repasillo diario con la chaira y de vez en cuando piedra de arena.


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (8 Sep 2014)

Buenas,

¿Alguien ha probado las bombillas led que van a vender a partir del 11(creo)?


----------



## rubasic (8 Sep 2014)

laviejadelascuentas dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> ¿Alguien ha probado las bombillas led que van a vender a partir del 11(creo)?



Si te refieres a las phillips que venden hace tiempo y sacan a veces no merecen la pena, poca potencia y calidad luminica (colores) poco real.


----------



## singladura (13 Sep 2014)

Probado el multirayador ernesto y la picadora silvercrest. El rayador sirve para laminar embutidos. *Es la herramienta de la excelencia del lonchafinista genuino* . La picadora pica el hielo demasiado rápido incluso. Pone 20 segundos y en dos me lo ha dejado granizado granizado. Precios 9 y 12.9 respectivamente


----------



## nominefi (14 Sep 2014)

Bolsallena dijo:


> Pues yo lo compro todo, todo. En casa somos de mirar los ingredientes para que sea lo más natural posible y meten menos guarradas que en otros productos de marca.



El lidl tiene la costumbre de poner el nombre en vez del codigo del aditivo. Es decir, no ponen E-320 por ejemplo sino su nombre, sulfato de noseque, por ejemplo. El Carrefour hace lo mismo y según lees la etiqueta piensas que no tiene aditivos pero si que tiene.


----------



## mildiez (14 Sep 2014)

Aunque la mía todavía funciona perfectamente, cogeré otra "porsiaca". No vuelvo al pan de panadería ni de broma.

Panificadora automática
49,99 €


----------



## Indignao30m2 (8 Oct 2014)

A mi no me apasiona el LIDL. Tiene buenas chucherias (chocolate y demás) justo lo que yo no como regularmente. Para los que tratamos de alimentarnos con comida real y nutritiva (carne, pescado, huevos, legumbres, verduras y frutas) es un tanto decepcionante. Aún así voy de vez en cuando a echar un vistazo. Una vez trajeron unas pechugas de pollo envasadas que estaban buenísimas. Era un producto autóctono (de Canarias) pero no lo he vuelto a ver más.
El yogur griego natural es de lo mejorcito en relación calidad- precio.


----------



## capital tali (9 Oct 2014)

Esta semana vuelven a sacar la llave dinanimétrica. Es mas que recomendable.

El cargador de batería a mi me duró muy poco.

Compré este verano un maletín de llaves de vaso y puntas de carraca pequeña (1/4") y muy, muy sorprendido. La pega es que el "destornillador" no lleva enganche para la llave de carraca. Seguramente sacaran el mismo kit mejorado para la próxima vez.

Con la llave dinanométrica lo mejoraron incluyendo un pequeño juego de vasos para que fuera perfecta para cambiar la rueda del coche...y por eso tengo dos juegos.


----------



## coda (9 Oct 2014)

y luego los chocolates en general, cocacola freeway, cerveza argus


----------



## Blas el Empalador (9 Oct 2014)

SanStalin dijo:


> Ojito que segun lo que lleve el fregasuelos en su composicion, igual tienes que salir corriendo ::



Muy cierto. Si se mezcla la lejía (hipoclorito de sodio) con, por ejemplo, algo que lleve en su composición salfumán (ácido clorhídrico) se produce una neutralización ácido-base en la que se desprende si mal no recuerdo cloro molecular (Cl2). Este gas es muy tóxico. Te puede despejar las vías respiratorias para siempre.


----------



## satu (9 Oct 2014)

Alguien sabe que tal el inflador a 12v? lo ponen este lunes y parece clavado al mannersman que cuesta mucho mas. 

Yo he probado alguno con ese formato pero sin ser de esa marca y iba muy bien.

Y ya si por casualidad sabe alguien si es algo que luego se vea en el factory mas barato mejor, asi nos ahorramos unos euros.

El cargador de baterias por ejemplo si lo ponen.


----------



## montella (9 Oct 2014)

Tengo un LIDL bajo mi casa asi q mi experiencia es amplia.

El LIDL cuando tiene ofertas es imbatible las cosas como son pero sino:

-Chocolate en tableta maxima calidad al mejor precio.

-Chocolate en polvo tipo Cola cao buen precio buena calidad pero vamos es un producto cualkier marca blanca tiene muy conseguido y a buen precio

-La choconussa del Lidl esta tan buena como la Nutella pero no es tan barata como la de Carrefour o Eroski.Si eres de paladar superexigente pilla la ChocoNussa del Lidl pero ya te digo hay opciones mas baratas q si la untas en pan..... fino de paladar debes ir para notar la diferencia.

-Escucheis lo q escucheis las Pizzas del LIDL son las mejores hay q meterle un par de ingredientes extra pq son Maragaritas pero aun asi la masa,el queso ,el tomate y caloricamente son las mejores y en relacion calidad-precio ni Buitoni ni Oetker ni leches.Por supuesto comparada con las de Marca Blanca de otros super no hay color.

-La carne no es top pero es tan buena o tan mala como la del resto.Si quieres carne y cortes buenos tienes q ir a una carniceria y a veces ni asi .Es la mas barata tambien para todo lo q sea guisar o freir si es recomendable.

-La leche no es buena.Tampoco es la peor pero hay mejores opciones al mismo precio.La Bomilk de Eroski esta mejor y vale lo mismo por ejemplo

-Yogures y Quesos.Quiza sea el producto mas igualitario en precio y calidad en todos los super.Estan ricos pero ni mejores ni mas baratos.

-Embutido.Es un punto flaco de Lidl ni calidad ni buen precio.Si sois exigentes hay q ir buscando no envasados.

-Bolleria-Sin rival.La marca La Cestera lo tiene todo bueno y mas barato si os van las palmeritas,croissant,magdalenas,ensaimadas etc...este es vuestro super.

-Freeway-Mejor la 0 q la normal q tiene mucho azucar pero es cuestion de gustos.Como imitacion la 0 se parece mas a la Zero de Coca Cola.

-Helados-Tambien sin rival.Maxima calidad al mejor precio.

-Cafe-es muy subjetivo pero como en los yogures hay mucha igualdad en calidad y precio entre los super.El Arabica si es mas barato q el de otras marcas sino quieres mucha cafeina y un sabor suave es una buena opcion.

-Limpieza-No veo diferencias entre los super en marca blanca ni en precio ni calidad.

-Edulcorantes-Muy buena opcion.No son mas baratos pero si mejores.

-Zumos muy baratos y maxima variedad pero vamos ya sabeis q los zumos son todos bastante artificiales aunke esten buenos.

-Conservas y Frutos secos no estan mal pero tampoco son una ganga

-Quiza los peores productos del Lidl son el atun en lata ,la mayonesa-ketchup-mostaza y el pescado q es congelado y a saber de donde lo traen.La verdura y la fruta no estan baratas salvo en oferta pero tienen una ventaja duran en el frigo meses sin ponerse malas....no se lo q llevan.

-Los cereales de caja es lo unico q no probe.En general el desayuno tipo galletas,biscotes o pan esta a buen nivel y buen precio pero nada fuera de otro mundo


----------



## kopas (9 Oct 2014)

Un consejo, no compreis la maquinilla de afeitar, y si lo haceis, id despacio y con cuidado.
Hoy me he sacado un escalope de carne de la cara, vamos, que me he cortado un óvalo de 2 cm de diámetro de epidermis en la primera pasada por tener demasiado estirada la piel.
He usado hojas Gillette durante muchos años, desde hace pocos uso Wilkinson y jamás, salvo algún corte aislado por deslizar la cuchilla en la dirección equivocada, me había ocurrido algo igual, y lo peor es que es la segunda de las dos cuchillas que trae el mango, vamos, que está casi nueva.
Ya con la primera me pegué también un buen tajo y casi tiro todo el pack cuando vi como era.

Pues eso, solo es un consejo. Yo la compré porque me he dejado mi set de afeitado en el pueblo y no quería gastarme mucho, pero ya me estoy acordando de esa tarde que la compré.

PD: el bálsamo post afeitado tampoco es nada bueno y tampoco lo recomiendo.


----------



## yulyul (11 Oct 2014)

jose7413 dijo:


> El jueves que viene ponen en el Lidl cuchillos de cocina y en el Aldy de ceramica alguien los a probado en anteriores ofertas?



Los cuchillos de la marca Ernesto están muy bien


----------



## Funciovago (1 Nov 2014)

montella dijo:


> Tengo un LIDL bajo mi casa asi q mi experiencia es amplia.
> 
> El LIDL cuando tiene ofertas es imbatible las cosas como son pero sino:
> 
> ...



Gracias, por lo general estoy de acuerdo, pero el café me parece bastante malo, puedes comprar en cualquier lado café lavazza por 2 euros que en calidad está a años luz y no es mucho más caro, como digo lavazza digo delta, por comentar alguna marca más.

El té, está bueno, pero tiene demasiado azucar.


----------



## boldregas (2 Nov 2014)

Las galletas creo que se las hace gullón, están bien.

Los yogures en mi opinión en los últimos meses han caído en picado en calidad, a mi no me saben igual y he dejado de comprarlos.

En cuanto a cervezas las argus en lata verde son buenas, otra opción son las perlembacher de medio litro en botella de cristal, son un poco más caras pero también son mejores, a veces las ponen de oferta y salen ciertamente baratas.


----------



## ESPIRAL (2 Nov 2014)

kopas dijo:


> Un consejo, no compreis la maquinilla de afeitar, y si lo haceis, id despacio y con cuidado.
> Hoy me he sacado un escalope de carne de la cara, vamos, que me he cortado un óvalo de 2 cm de diámetro de epidermis en la primera pasada por tener demasiado estirada la piel.
> He usado hojas Gillette durante muchos años, desde hace pocos uso Wilkinson y jamás, salvo algún corte aislado por deslizar la cuchilla en la dirección equivocada, me había ocurrido algo igual, y lo peor es que es la segunda de las dos cuchillas que trae el mango, vamos, que está casi nueva.
> Ya con la primera me pegué también un buen tajo y casi tiro todo el pack cuando vi como era.
> ...



¿Has probado el gel de afeitar?...me gustaría saber si es una buena alternativa al de Gillette. Si no recuerdo mal el bote es de 250 ml (el de Gillette es de 200 ml) y vale 1,60€.


----------



## BRAXTON (2 Nov 2014)

Pues a mi la lata de atún nixe de 200 gramos, sale el kilo a 6 y pico, me va de p.m., siempre las compramos. O el pack de tres latillas de anchoas en aceite a un euro y pico también.

El café mas sencillito para mi cafetera bifinet, comprada tambien en lidl, me gusta, no me parece tan malo.

Las galletitas americanas con pepitas de chocolate son muy ricas y económicas, a 1.09 las compre ayer, de las de un chocolate y de las de dos tipos de chocolate.
Las sondey rellenas a menos de un euro el paquetón gigante, y las rosquitas sondey que son secas, sin chocolate, para el café son riquisimas.

En helados no tiene competencia, son muy ricos. Y para mi en quesos tampoco. La cuña grande de gorgonzola ayer la compre a 1.95.

Los yogures tambien son buenos. Pero comprando yogures líquidos salen mas económicos y tambien super ricos los de hacendado.

En cuanto a carnes, la chistorra real valle esta riquísima, siempre la compramos. Y la mortadela siciliana, la buena la que tiene trozos blancos mas grandes, a 1.50, está muy rica. El salami loncheado real valle también me encanta, y compramos tambien el paquete loncheado de jamon cocido de 500 gramos, tan solo por 1.95. Y está rico.

Por piezas me quedo con los ibéricos del mencabrona, no hay color.

En cuanto a la leche, compro una marca local de leche traida de Galicia, o eso dicen. A mi es la que mas me gusta desde hace un año. Cuesta un 25% menos que la asturiana y está igual de rica o mas.

Del lidl que más compro...mmmm...zumos también son buenos y muy variados, salsas también de variedad impresionante y super buen precio.

Leche condensada ayer bote de medio kilo milbona a 1.09 euros, y está igual de buena que la lechera.

Quesos ya lo he dicho, aunque Al campo también tiene el azul marca blanca muy rico y a super buen precio el bloque de 250 gramos creo recordar.

Cosas del bebe, de maquillaje, de higiene, de limpieza del hogar, carnes, embutido ibérico suelo ir al mencabrona. Creo que calidad precio es mejor allí.

Ah¡¡ el paquete de bolas de cereal chocolateadas para el desayuno de mis dos florecillas , de 750 gramos es cojonudo, y en calidad precio no tiene rival. Y el de flakes de maiz tampoco.

Edito: LA COCACOLA ES UN INVENTO DEL NWO...

OJITO CON LA COCACOLAAAA...piensen en porque aumentan como lo estan haciendo los tumores de digestivo...

Verduras o frutas locales...mientras pueda...no me fio de lo que les echan para que se conserven.

Ya comemos suficientes conservantes en carnes, pescados y envasados en general.


----------



## Naturalismo+100 (2 Nov 2014)

Las promociones de la marca Crivit de deportes, camisetas, pantalones... son baratas y de razonable calidad, mejores que la del Decahtlon.

De comida, los yogures griegos naturales, la pieza de lomo, los pepinillos, los cereales, y venden una masa preparada para hacer pan que sale de escandalo.


----------



## Chimpu (2 Nov 2014)

La cerveza Argus para el precio que tiene está buena, la gama de lacteos milbona , leche, batidos de cacao .. tampoco están nada mal.

El lote de 3 pizzas margaritas por 2 euros también está bien, tener en cuenta que ya tiene una base de tomate y la mozzarella incluida luego ya es al gusto de cada uno lo que queraís poner. Esta oferta también la he encontrado en ALDI.

Las galletas integrales de LIDL muy buenas, también las tostadas las de precio popular-económico.

Yogures, natillas, flanes hay un abanico de variedad y precio bueno. La harina, el azúcar los huevos...

La mermelada de melocotón el frasco más alargado, ahora no recuerdo la marca, la fabrica Helios y tiene bastante sabor a fruta y poco dulce.


----------



## Wallebot (2 Nov 2014)

Chimpu dijo:


> La cerveza Argus para el precio que tiene está buena, la gama de lacteos milbona , leche, *batidos de cacao *.. tampoco están nada mal.
> 
> El lote de 3 pizzas margaritas por 2 euros también está bien, tener en cuenta que ya tiene una base de tomate y la mozzarella incluida luego ya es al gusto de cada uno lo que queraís poner. Esta oferta también la he encontrado en ALDI.
> 
> ...



Ultimamente han cambiado los ingredientes que indican en el envase. Antes eran identicas que marca eroski, pero en Opey. Ahora indica grasa vegetal en lugar de girasol alto oleico como hacia antes y ahora sigue indicando Eroski.
Si usase grasas buenas, yo creo que lo detallaria y no pondria grasas vegetales

Los batidos que venden de marca Celta son muy bueno, pero solo los venden en ofertas. Los de lidl de siempre no tan buenos.


----------



## Akela 14 (2 Nov 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Ultimamente han cambiado los ingredientes que indican en el envase. Antes eran identicas que marca eroski, pero en Opey. Ahora indica grasa vegetal en lugar de girasol alto oleico como hacia antes y ahora sigue indicando Eroski.
> Si usase grasas buenas, yo creo que lo detallaria y no pondria grasas vegetales
> 
> Los batidos que venden de marca Celta son muy bueno, pero solo los venden en ofertas. Los de lidl de siempre no tan buenos.



Muy observador, no se os escapa detalle.


----------



## arroplano (2 Nov 2014)

Naturalismo+100 dijo:


> Las promociones de la marca Crivit de deportes, camisetas, pantalones... son baratas y de razonable calidad, mejores que la del Decahtlon.
> 
> De comida, los yogures griegos naturales, la pieza de lomo, los pepinillos, los cereales, y venden una masa preparada para hacer pan que sale de escandalo.



Coincido. 
Las camisetas interiores son cojonudas. Sacan el sudor muy bien y son bastate económicas.
Las chaquetas térmicas de ciclismo son la releche. Por 17 lereles tienes una prenda que no baja de 50 en el decartón, y de 80 las de marca.


----------



## RATA (3 Nov 2014)

No compares una chaqueta con forro GoreTex con otra del Lidl, por favor.
En ciclismo las termicas sin mangas son excelentes, es verdad. Tambien los cascos son majos, fabricados por Cratoni, con buenos acabados y todas las certificaciones exigibles.
Los culottes tienen badanas de broma aunque el textil no es malo, asi que para un uso casual valen pero para estar mas de dos horas no los recomiendo.

Enviado desde mi LG-E400 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## la_tortue (13 Nov 2014)

hoy 13/11/14 sacan baterias recargables TRONIC:

Jueves, 13/11 - Lidl España


----------



## cruel e inhumano (13 Nov 2014)

Lo que me ha flipado es ver en Aldi la marca Trader Joe's, es decir, mi tienda favorita en los USAS. Voy a la wiki, y resulta que Trader Joe's es de Aldi. El mundo es un pañuelo.


----------



## filibustero (13 Nov 2014)

Todo. + 10 carateres


----------



## laviejadelascuentas (14 Nov 2014)

Buenas, dentro de poco sacan ropa para la nieve. ¿merece la pena? Mi idea no es usarla para esquiar o ir a la montaña, sino como sustituto de ropa de abrigo para el invierno en los madriles...


----------



## Cajero Jefe (14 Nov 2014)

laviejadelascuentas dijo:


> Buenas, dentro de poco sacan ropa para la nieve. ¿merece la pena? Mi idea no es usarla para esquiar o ir a la montaña, sino como sustituto de ropa de abrigo para el invierno en los madriles...



Yo me pillé un softshell el año pasado. Por 18€, que creo que costó, está bien, pero no le pidas mucho. Lo compré porque tenía capucha y lo uso para cuando salgo unos minutos de casa a pasear a los perros (abriga un poco, y si llueve, con la capucha y como solo son unos minutos, no te llegas a calar). Es la misma calidad que comprarías en Decathlon por 30€.

Venía con un faldón para la nieve, pero ni de coña vale esa ropa para la nieve.


----------



## filibustero (14 Nov 2014)

A quien pueda interesar,a partir del 20/11, sacan la ropa de ski niño,hombrey mujer.
No se si sirve o no para skiar,(yo nunca he skiado).
Pero si puedo decir ,que al niño, le compramos una chaqueta , de estas, y ha sido la mejor chaqueta ,para ir al colegio, y/o parque que ha tenido.
Comoda de poner y quitar, abriga y es impermeable.
Yo este año le compro una y me pillo otra para mi.


----------



## Stock Option (14 Nov 2014)

la_tortue dijo:


> hoy 13/11/14 sacan baterias recargables TRONIC:
> 
> Jueves, 13/11 - Lidl España



Compradas hoy. 

Un leuro por pila de 900 mah. En el Mierda Markt pilas de 800 mah a tres leuros.

La calidad no es cara, hamijos


----------



## filibustero (20 Nov 2014)

Hoy he ido a un Lider, de Zona 0, población ,10.000 hab 8aprox).
He ido a las 09, pensaba que estaría solo, normalmente a este Lider, no va casi nadie.
Habia cola a las 09:00.La entrada ha sido como en las rebajas del Cutr Inglé.
LA gente se llevaba los pantalones y las chaquetas de montaña, de 2 en 2, dos tallas diferentes, y luego devuelven otra (imagino).GAfas de nieve ,cascos, las cámaras de fotos han volado.
Yo he hecho lo propio, me he llevado 2 chaquetas de 2 tallas, me las he probado tranquilamente, y luego he devuelto otra(me he dejado llevar por la masa).
" chaquetas para el nano , de la misma talla ,pero colores diferentes, luego he elegido tranquilamente ,y he devuelto otra.
Una camiseta ,muy comoda.
La chaqueta he decir,que me ha sorprendido mucho, lo comoda y práctica que es, lleva muchos bolsillos, por 29 euros una pasada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.
Este año no pero al que viene igual me pillo unos pantalones por si hacemos una escapada a la nieve.
Yo no se si la gente está canina, y ahora va más a los >Lider,o si para un par de viajes a la nieve al año, les basta con esta ropa.
Yo las chaquetas, para la Zona 0, me sobran para el invierno.
Si alguién se pasa igual,pilla algo.
Saludos.


----------



## Axouxere (20 Nov 2014)

filibustero dijo:


> Hoy he ido a un Lider, de Zona 0, población ,10.000 hab 8aprox).
> He ido a las 09, pensaba que estaría solo, normalmente a este Lider, no va casi nadie.
> Habia cola a las 09:00.La entrada ha sido como en las rebajas del Cutr Inglé.
> LA gente se llevaba los pantalones y las chaquetas de montaña, de 2 en 2, dos tallas diferentes, y luego devuelven otra (imagino).GAfas de nieve ,cascos, las cámaras de fotos han volado.
> ...



En forocoches cuentan una historia tremebunda de hoy mismo y la ropa de ski del Lider.

Vengo del lidl y casi me pegan - ForoCoches


----------



## filibustero (20 Nov 2014)

Copio y pego la historia del Lider de F.C
Muy buena por cierto.
Es parecida a la mía, pero ten en cuenta que mi Lider, era de un pueblo de 10.000 hab + o -.
Seguro que la historia del amigo F.C es de un Lider de capital.
Yo lo que si he visto con mis propios HoJos, era, un tío probandose chaquetas y buscando las camaras de aventura, -coño! las cámaras han volao.(en 10 ´).
Joder. Había ido a comprar unos muñequitos de los cojones que en el colegio de la niña se han puesto de moda y claro, pues había que ir.

Parece ser que hoy era el día de cambio de oferta y a las 9 de la mañana estaba PETADO de marujas locas y de tíos raros (incluido yo, por supuesto). Entro y en los lineales de cosas había peña tirando ropa para arriba y gritando. Petardas llenando carros de calcetines para esquiar y de cosas de esas. Me acerco (igual regalaban algo) y resulta que era ropa como de esquiar y tal...Justo me quedo mirando y veo que había unas chaquetas muy chulas por 10 pavos. Cojo la última que había Xl y una tía por detrás grita "¡¡¡¡será hijoputa el vagabundo, que me ha quitado la chaqueta!!!!. Porque no he sabido quién ha sido, que si llego a verla le aplico ahí mismo la llave del amor bombeando y todo.

Ya encuentro los muñequitos esos (a 0,50€ cada uno) y cojo el encargo, y voy hacia las cajas, con cierto temor. Por los pasillos grupitos de locas del coño repartiéndose el botín. Parece ser que el sistema es que cada una tenía una misión: una cogía los calcetines, otra las chaquetas, otra los guantes, y luego, ya más tranquilas y fuera de los lineales (donde ya escaseaba las cosas a las 9:10) quedaban y repartían: "esto es para tu jeni, esto para mi kevin y esto para tu vane".

Llego a las cajas, donde tías que no saben ni aparcar (porque esa es otra, no véais el aparcamiento) tenían el carro hasta arriba de cosas para esquiar y preguntaba a gritos a ver dónde estaban "las cámaras de aventuras" (que digo yo que se referirían a unos clones lideleros de las gopro). Las tenían las cajeras a buen recaudo, supongo que para que no hubiera muertos a esas horas de la mañana, que siempre hace feo y hay que limpiar mucha sangre.

Llego a pagar y la cajera (que increíblemente era medio simpática) me dice "pues has tenido suerte de pillar una chaqueta", y yo le respondo "no, he tenido suerte de seguir con vida". Se ríe y me dice "no te fíes, que todavía te queda llegar a tu coche".

He salido pitando antes de que toda esa peña cogiera el coche. Eso ha tenido que ser un espectáculo. De hecho cuando he salido he tenido que esquivar a no pocas que se habían metido alrevés en el aparcamiento y andaban dando vueltas buscando un sitio justo en el sentido contrario al que deberían. joder.

Espeluznante. De ahora en adelante, si tengo que volver a esa tienda, me enteraré de cuándo hay ofertas para no ir.


----------



## merendola (20 Nov 2014)

El otro día escuché a un cajero del LIDL explicando como el día anterior la gente hacía cola antes que abrieran para comprar las máquinas de coser y la puta crema para la cara.

La gente es realmente imbécil.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (21 Nov 2014)

lidl ha eliminado las grasas trans en toda su marca blanca.


----------



## angek (21 Nov 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> lidl ha eliminado las grasas trans en toda su marca blanca.



Quedaban muy pocos productos ya. 

Y Lidl no tiene marcas blancas. Acuerda vender a compañías bajo una marca no tutelada y bajo unas condiciones.


----------



## merendola (22 Nov 2014)

Me estoy aficionando esta mierda del LIDL:







El de piña colada está de muerte, en un finde de semana cae una botellita. Vale 4,99, en Alemania lo venden 1 euro más barato, los cabrones.
sunrise Cocktail Piña Colada/ Mojito bei Lidl online kaufen für 3,99 Euro


----------



## nominefi (22 Nov 2014)

He cogido de casualidad un forro polar negro con cremallera naranja y capucha por 9€ que tiene una pinta muy buena. Es muy grueso y pesa un montón, tiene una pinta calentín...


----------



## lainz (9 Dic 2014)

merendola dijo:


> Me estoy aficionando esta mierda del LIDL:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lo probaré.

Bastantes artículos, por no decir la mayoría, son más baratos en Alemania.

He comprado la plancha para ropa del folleto en vigor , 17.99€.


En Alemania 14,99€

SILVERCREST® Dampfbügeleisen SDBE 2400 A1 - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de


3€ menos, tócate los huevos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (9 Dic 2014)

lainz dijo:


> Lo probaré.
> 
> Bastantes artículos, por no decir la mayoría, son más baratos en Alemania.
> 
> ...



es que en alemania los sueldos son mas altos, o eso...


----------



## antonio estrada (9 Dic 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> es que en alemania los sueldos son mas altos, o eso...



Es que en Alemania la compra es algo más barata que en España. A base de Lidl, Aldi, etc, bastante más.


----------



## lechuguino (10 Dic 2014)

Cuponcito de descuento para productos DELUXE by Sergi Arola

No sé si hay mucho que merezca la pena pero bueno....

Lidl e-cupón - Lidl España


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (10 Dic 2014)

lechuguino dijo:


> Cuponcito de descuento para productos DELUXE by Sergi Arola
> 
> No sé si hay mucho que merezca la pena pero bueno....
> 
> Lidl e-cupón - Lidl España



lleva un traje de cura pero raro, es testigo de jehova, evangelista?...


----------



## lechuguino (10 Dic 2014)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> lleva un traje de cura pero raro, es testigo de jehova, evangelista?...



Será para taparse los tatuajes mierdosos que lleva


----------



## 시켈 ! (21 Dic 2014)

Para un día que me da por comprar algo para picar y qué mal. ¿Las tortitas de maíz paquete de 130 gramos marca Certosa siempre están así de saladas? :vomito::vomito:


----------



## LUIS MIGUEL (21 Dic 2014)

Solamente admiten devoluciones por defecto en el producto, pero sí puedes hacer cambios por otros productos


----------



## Abeluqui (21 Dic 2014)

LUIS MIGUEL dijo:


> Solamente admiten devoluciones por defecto en el producto, pero sí puedes hacer cambios por otros productos



¿A qué establecimiento te refieres?

Porque en Lidl puedes devolver casi cualquier cosa (excepto lo refrigerado y los productos de lenciería, baño y demás, por higiene) durante 30 días y te devuelven el dinero, incluso devolviendo en un Lidl diferente al que has comprado.

Por otro lado, otra cosa que me encanta es que muchos artículos de bazar (herramientas, pequeño electrodoméstico, etc.) suelen venir con tres años de garantía, sobre todo en su marca, Silvercrest. No sé si es que será obligatorio en Alemania o es un plus que ponen ellos, pero es un gustazo tener tres años de garantía, cuando cualquier otro artículo, aunque lo compres en el Corte Inglés tiene dos.


----------



## delarosa (21 Dic 2014)

Los cereales muesli con chocolate y los de frutas, que van en caja, estan wenos.


----------



## Baikal (22 Dic 2014)

Melatonina.


----------



## Abeluqui (22 Dic 2014)

Baikal dijo:


> Melatonina.



La melatonina de Lidl la recomiendo a medias. Realmente, no es sólo melatonina. Es un conjunto de hierbas que se supone que relajan o inducen al sueño. Junto con la melatonina, va melissa, etc.

No te voy a decir que no funcione, porque lo hace. Pero a mí me ha ido mucho mejor la melatonina de iherb, que esa sí es sólo melatonina.


----------



## Baikal (22 Dic 2014)

Abeluqui dijo:


> La melatonina de Lidl la recomiendo a medias. Realmente, no es sólo melatonina. Es un conjunto de hierbas que se supone que relajan o inducen al sueño. Junto con la melatonina, va melissa, etc.
> 
> No te voy a decir que no funcione, porque lo hace. Pero a mí me ha ido mucho mejor la melatonina de iherb, que esa sí es sólo melatonina.



Precisamente porque no es solo Melatonina, me gusta. El sueño es mucho más placentero e incluso en estados de nervios tal que no se duerme del todo o a ratos, consigues levantarte como si hubieras dormido.

La Melotonina pura que compré en herbolario, a parte de más cara, secaba mucho la boca (es uno de los efectos secundarios) y atontaba un poco. 

Es sólo para casos excepcionales.


----------



## currito (22 Dic 2014)

Baikal dijo:


> Precisamente porque no es solo Melatonina, me gusta. El sueño es mucho más placentero e incluso en estados de nervios tal que no se duerme del todo o a ratos, consigues levantarte como si hubieras dormido.
> 
> La Melotonina pura que compré en herbolario, a parte de más cara, secaba mucho la boca (es uno de los efectos secundarios) y atontaba un poco.
> 
> Es sólo para casos excepcionales.



Esto qué se vende con las infusiones?


----------



## Baikal (23 Dic 2014)

Son cápsulas rellenas, la marca es Optisana y hay varios productos: Valeriana (cápsulas), Levadura de Cerveza (pastillas), Jalea Real con propóleo con vitamina C (ampollas), Melatonina, etc

La melatonina es una hormona y hasta hace unos años no se podía vender en España pero sí en EE.UU especialmente para el cambio horario o jet lag.
Debes tomarla siempre a la mism hora, media hora antes de dormir, para que el cuerpo se acostumbre. Pero sólo en casos de inmsonio o nerviosismo que impida dormir. Si se está tomando medicación u hormonas, mejor consultar con el médico por si acaso.

Toda la info sobre la Melatonina.

Melatonina: MedlinePlus suplementos


----------



## nominefi (27 Feb 2015)

Vuelven a poner la desbrozadora de cuchilla por 125€, un precio cojonudo, tan cojonudo que me inspira desconfianza, alguien la compró el año pasado cuando la pusieron a este precio?.


----------



## montella (27 Feb 2015)

¿Alguien ha probado el Ketchup especiado de su marca?


----------



## mousse (28 Feb 2015)

Mi madre tiene problemas para dormir. El médico le recetó un ansiolítico suave.
¿Sabéis si la melatonina sigue haciendo efecto después de periodos prolongados?


----------



## Niña Buena (1 Mar 2015)

Cambiando de tema, pero por si alguien tiene experiencia con el producto.

Anuncian para el lunes 9 de marzo unas herramientas a batería que tienen una característica interesante: sus respectivas baterías son intercambiables. Me parece una ocurrencia sensacional; poder tener no una, sino TRES baterías preparadas para irlas acoplando al taladro, por ejemplo. Y en un momento dado, usar la misma en la sierra de calar, o incluso en la sierra orbital.

El precio son 55 euros por herramienta, y son de la marca PARKSIDE.

¿Alguna experiencia con taladros, sierras de calar y sierras orbitales Parkside DE BATERÍA?


----------



## merendola (1 Mar 2015)

Amigos burbujistas, lonchafinistas todos.

He detectado últimamente cosas en nuestro LIDL de todos los días que no me gustan. Soy de comparar precios (me los apunto) así que sé lo que digo.

Están empezando a poner ofertas con un precio y luego es si compras 2 unidades, la 2ª te sale por X, etc... están empezando a hacer como los timos de Carreful. Y no me gusta.

Otra cosa. Algunos de sus productos ya no son los más baratos. Antes si querías algo barato ibas de cabeza al LIDL, pero ojo he detectado cosas como:

Plátanos de Canarias en bolsa, bastante malos por cierto para ser Cavendish, a 1,15 € demasiado maduros. Donde vivo cruzando la calle tengo un DIA% y estaban los mismos pero más verdes a 1 € (y al estar más verdes los puedes comer en el punto que quieras no como los del LDL que estaban demasiado maduros)

Pipas de Girasol Aguasal, en el Alcampo tienen unas bolsas verdes Auchan que salen a 2,95 el kilo, mucho más baratas que en LIDL que salen a 3,95 € el kilo.

Ensalada variada en bolsa, mucho más baratas en el Alcampo.

Mazorca de maíz envasada de 2 en 2, a 1,19 € en el Alcampo y a 1,25 € en el Lidl, el mismo producto.

Pan de molde marca blanca, calidad y precio mucho mejor en el DIA.

Productos "asiáticos" Vitasia son en general una mierda y muy caros.


Ya os digo, hace unas semanas iba de cabeza al LIDL por precio, ahora ya me lo miro más. Han comido el tarro a la gente que son los más baratos, porque lo eran pero tengo la sensación que ahora están haciendo como hizo el Mercadona y que también está haciendo el ALDI por cierto.


----------



## montella (1 Mar 2015)

Los rollitos primavera Vitasia no son baratos ni caros pero son top.

El pan de molde yo lo compro integral y el de Lidl es mas barato y mejor q el del Dia

La fruta del Lidl ¿Madura? Joder si lo q la caracteriza es q no madura nunca pueden durar semanas fuera del frigo

No es q Lidl haya subido precios es q el Dia ha mejorado y sus ofertas son mas amplias mientras q el Lidl ha reducido mucho estas desde q meten semanas dedicadas a un pais,al deluxe o al deporte o al taller y esos inventos etc. pero vamos sigue siendo mas barato q Mercadona y Carrefour

Eso si el Dia muchas veces vas y no tiene la ofertas pq reponen como la mierda eso en Lidl no pasa


----------



## Axouxere (1 Mar 2015)

Niña Buena dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, pero por si alguien tiene experiencia con el producto.
> 
> Anuncian para el lunes 9 de marzo unas herramientas a batería que tienen una característica interesante: sus respectivas baterías son intercambiables. Me parece una ocurrencia sensacional; poder tener no una, sino TRES baterías preparadas para irlas acoplando al taladro, por ejemplo. Y en un momento dado, usar la misma en la sierra de calar, o incluso en la sierra orbital.
> 
> ...



Tengo un taladro-destornillador a batería Parkside, hace ahora tres años y va perfectamente. El uso es por supuesto esporádico, para bricolaje.
Tengo también otras herramientas eléctricas, no ya a batería, sino de cable, como la fresadora, y también estoy contento.
Parkside me parece una marca de herramienta excelente para uso de aficionado, bricolaje, cosas así. Por supuesto no para tenerlas funcionando ocho horas al día cinco días a la semana.


----------



## Erich Weiss (1 Mar 2015)

Esta semana tienen prendas de deporte a muy buen precio, así como algún accesorio también para deporte. Tienen buena pinta, aunque no he comprado nada todavía.


----------



## merendola (1 Mar 2015)

montella dijo:


> Los rollitos primavera Vitasia no son baratos ni caros pero son top.
> 
> El pan de molde yo lo compro integral y el de Lidl es mas barato y mejor q el del Dia
> 
> ...



No he dicho "la fruta" he dicho unos plátanos que eran los mismos (la misma marca) pero en peor condiciones y más caros, era como si el LIDL hubiera comprado una partida y el DIA otra.

El pan de molde que yo hablo es el "normal" de pan blanco, y el del dia es 1000 veces mejor, aunque sobre gustos.

Lo de Vitasia es mierda mayormente, el revuelto de verduras congeladas con salsa "china" es para tirarlo a la basura, MUCHO MEJOR los de Green Grocer's que venden en el mismo LIDL

Lo que digo es no es que el LIDL no haya cosas que valgan la pena, sinó que están empezando a hacer un poco el gili con los precios y calidades (a la par con el ALDI que ahora se quiere posicionar como super de más calidad) como hizo el Mercadona en su dia y con las ofertas timo al estilo Carreful.

Antes el mismo producto era siempre más barato en el LIDL, ahora ya no. Al loro. 

Ecito:
Otra cosa, la leche de Soja: en el LIDL leche de Soja Frias (muy buena calidad-precio) a 0,99 € en el LIDL, la leche marca blanca DIA a 0,94 €. Y resulta que es la misma, el mismo fabricante y la misma composición. 8:


----------



## Ataqueitor (1 Mar 2015)

Yo compro todas las semanas y no he notado subidas de precios salvo en alguna cosa como la panadería/bollería (antes 4 panes de semillas, un leru; ahora 3 a 90 ctms), el salmón congelado (lo mismo: antes venían 4 y ahora 3). Pero ya está. En general, los precios se mantienen. Y la fruta y la verdura es infinitamente mejor que la del mercadona.


----------



## merendola (1 Mar 2015)

Que no digo que hayan subido, digo que en según qué cosas ya no son siempre los más baratos. Ergo algunos competidores han bajado precios.


----------



## angek (2 Mar 2015)

No sé si son los de mi zona, pero han quitado la leche fresca Leyma. 

Era la única leche gallega sólo pasteurizada/homogeneizada (no UHT). 

Están perdiendo puntos estos tíos.


----------



## nominefi (2 Mar 2015)

angek dijo:


> No sé si son los de mi zona, pero han quitado la leche fresca Leyma.
> 
> Era la única leche gallega sólo pasteurizada/homogeneizada (no UHT).
> 
> Están perdiendo puntos estos tíos.



Será temporal porque en el mio si que la tenían el viernes, y la estanteria llena, que normalmente tienen menos


----------



## montella (2 Mar 2015)

merendola dijo:


> No he dicho "la fruta" he dicho unos plátanos que eran los mismos (la misma marca) pero en peor condiciones y más caros, era como si el LIDL hubiera comprado una partida y el DIA otra.
> 
> El pan de molde que yo hablo es el "normal" de pan blanco, y el del dia es 1000 veces mejor, aunque sobre gustos.
> 
> ...



Joder pq vistes unos platanos mas maduros ya querias sacar una deduccion general ...El Dia tiene mucho mas madura normalmente tanto la fruta como las verduras .Y a mi precisamente me gusta q dure pero hay gente q le gusta al reves.....

No he probado el pan molde blanco del Dia pero el del Lidl si y esta bueno.Ademas cuando les falta para caducar casi un mes le ponen lo de -30% y me da una alegria.....en el pan molde integral directamente no hay color Lidl>Dia q es el q mas consumo.

Yo es q del chino solo compro los rollitos y los del Lidl estan mas baratos y son mejores.Puede ser q tengas razon pero yo los tomas ensaladas y cosas asi me las hago yo directamente nunca la compro "hecha"

La ultima es mentira esta a 0.89.De todas maneras el DIA tiene ofertas periodicas con esta leche q si sale mas barata y si es la misma envasadora.Del tipo 3x4.Yo tomo leche de soja asi q se de lo q hablo pq la compro o en un lado o en el otro jajaja


----------



## Eshpañavabien (2 Mar 2015)

montella dijo:


> Joder pq vistes unos platanos mas maduros ya querias sacar una deduccion general ...El Dia tiene mucho mas madura normalmente tanto la fruta como las verduras .Y a mi precisamente me gusta q dure pero hay gente q le gusta al reves.....
> 
> No he probado el pan molde blanco del Dia pero el del Lidl si y esta bueno.Ademas cuando les falta para caducar casi un mes le ponen lo de -30% y me da una alegria.....en el pan molde integral directamente no hay color Lidl>Dia q es el q mas consumo.
> 
> ...



La semana pasada fui a comprar plátanos a un supermercado Árbol, que ahora son de DIA, y tuve que coger americanos porque los canarios, que vienen en bolsa, estaban pasados de maduros.


----------



## merendola (2 Mar 2015)

montella dijo:


> Joder pq vistes unos platanos mas maduros ya querias sacar una deduccion general ...El Dia tiene mucho mas madura normalmente tanto la fruta como las verduras .Y a mi precisamente me gusta q dure pero hay gente q le gusta al reves.....
> 
> La ultima es mentira esta a 0.89.De todas maneras el DIA tiene ofertas periodicas con esta leche q si sale mas barata y si es la misma envasadora.Del tipo 3x4.Yo tomo leche de soja asi q se de lo q hablo pq la compro o en un lado o en el otro jajaja



Si, lo de la soja me lo he inventado a ver si hundo el LIDL. Lo admito.


----------



## merendola (3 Mar 2015)

Esta semana ponen cascos de moto, marca blanca Crivit, fabricado por Vemar. Me compraría el modular, pero no sé...

Alguna opinión con conocimiento de causa? Alguien los tiene?


----------



## Cali (4 Mar 2015)

Seguramente para uso solo en ciudad sean mas que aceptables , el lidl en sus promociones tienen muy buena relacion calidad/precio aunque personalmente los cascos de moto yo los meto en esos articulos donde voy mas alla de ser lonchafinista, busco alta gama.


----------



## angek (4 Mar 2015)

nominefi dijo:


> Será temporal porque en el mio si que la tenían el viernes, y la estanteria llena, que normalmente tienen menos



Parece que por Granada, al menos, sí que han fusilado a Leyma. 

Hoy le he preguntado a la cajera y me dice que "han dejado de trabajar con esa marca". 

Suerte a los que aún la podéis comprar.


----------



## Renato (4 Mar 2015)

Mañana venden un semillero. Alguien lo tiene?


----------



## alfredo garcia (30 Mar 2015)

Qué tal va esto para muebles de jardín de teca?. Es realmente color castaño-nogal?. De oferta éste lunes a 10 euros el bidón.

Paja y Barro: Preparando las vigas


----------



## Mercvrio (30 Mar 2015)

Entre otras normativas, indica los Covs ( compuestos volatiles emitidos en la atmosfera ). pero son brutales.
hay en el mercado productos certificados con Covs por debajo de 60 gramos litro.
Tampoco está certificado por CIDEMCO
Lo del filtro solar es de risa.
Tampoco ofrece garantia de pruebas contrastadas.
Conociendo los costes de ese tipo de productos el precio me escama mucho.


----------



## alfredo garcia (30 Mar 2015)

Mercvrio dijo:


> Entre otras normativas, indica los Covs ( compuestos volatiles emitidos en la atmosfera ). pero son brutales.
> hay en el mercado productos certificados con Covs por debajo de 60 gramos litro.
> Tampoco está certificado por CIDEMCO
> Lo del filtro solar es de risa.
> ...




Ya me parecía demasiado bueno por lo que esperaré un día de descuento en aki-bricoking para pillar Zylazel (una de mis marcas favoritas). Para los amigos de las semillas y tal ésta semana también hay un montón de cosas para jardín incluidos unos semilleros que pueden satisfacer al forero que poste antes de mí. En todo caso me apunto a los pinceles.


----------



## rafabogado (30 Mar 2015)

Lidl acaba de sacar unos snack de queso, unos ganchitos, que están bastante buenos, con su marca "snack day" a 0.69 euros la bolsa.

No serán sanos, pero dentro de todo lo que hay en el mercado, es de lo mejor, por sabor, y sobre todo, *porque no tienen potenciador*.


----------



## alfredo garcia (31 Mar 2015)

rafabogado dijo:


> Lidl acaba de sacar unos snack de queso, unos ganchitos, que están bastante buenos, con su marca "snack day" a 0.69 euros la bolsa.
> 
> No serán sanos, pero dentro de todo lo que hay en el mercado, es de lo mejor, por sabor, y sobre todo, *porque no tienen potenciador*.



Sus patatas fritas ¨deluxe¨ son de lo mejor sobre todo las sabor cebolla. De sus tónicas de sabores ni fú ni fá aunque tengo curiosidad sobre la sabor tomate. Como siempre sus vinos Chianti de 1-2 euros son de lo más recomendable.


----------



## moniato (9 Abr 2015)

Pues Aldi-España esta intentando engañar a sus clientes dandoles el cambiazo en uno de sus mejores productos, el cafe soluble Kena de fabricante aleman. Quiza el mejor cafe soluble de marca blanca hoy dia del mercado español. Bueno, ya no , porque ya no lo venden, ya que Aldi-España lo ha sustituido por el bodrio de cafe soluble de marca blanca que vende carrefour, pero con la cara dura de mantener el mismo nombre de marca e identico etiquetado, excepto por el fabricante que al parecer la ley no les permite falsificar.
Desde marzo de 2015 venden el producto de una empresa española que en lugar de dedicarse a mejorar se calidad se dedicaba a despedir empleados, a bajar sueldos mediante EREs y a engañar a sus clientes vendiendoles bazofia. Fue adquirida por una multinacional (creo que asiatica) mediante la colaboracion de papa estado que ha aportado dinerito constante y sonante de todos los españoles para convencer a los reticentes compradores y para que puedan empezar compitiendo con precios a la baja en lugar de mejorar la calidad. 
Chapeau por Aldi-España que tan vilmente ha traicionado de esta manera la fidelidad de sus clientes, intentando darles gato por liebre.


----------



## cerdanpilar (3 May 2015)

Un descuento para los que comprais en lidl

Carro de compra LIDL valorado en 70


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (18 May 2015)

a partir del jueves esta en ofera cafe helado, capuccino y latte machiato, que tal, alguien lo ha probado, vale la pena?.


----------



## ESPIRAL (19 May 2015)

Con la nueva horchata XIMO no han acertado, es agua con un lígero sabor a horchata.

No sé cómo estaría la de Milbona que vendían antes, pero esta está peor incluso que la de Eroski (10 céntimos más cara).

La horchata sin gluten y sin azúcar de Mercadona sigue siendo la mejor, sin duda. Merece la pena pagar la diferencia.


----------



## Meñakoz (19 May 2015)

No sé si habrá dicho por aquí, a mi me encanta la sopa china, rollitos y arroz con verduras de Vitasia.


----------



## angek (19 May 2015)

ESPIRAL dijo:


> La horchata sin gluten y sin azúcar de Mercadona sigue siendo la mejor, sin duda. Merece la pena pagar la diferencia.




No se puede retar a todo a unos valencianos. 

Pese a todo, la horchata casera es insuperable en todo, menos comodidad -que no mucho-. En mi opinión, claro.


----------



## garpie (19 May 2015)

¡¡Los pepinillos agridulces!! Por dios, no sé cómo no los he descubierto antes, llevo tres meses completamente enganchado a ellos.


----------



## Eshpañavabien (19 May 2015)

moniato dijo:


> Pues Aldi-España esta intentando engañar a sus clientes dandoles el cambiazo en uno de sus mejores productos, el cafe soluble Kena de fabricante aleman. Quiza el mejor cafe soluble de marca blanca hoy dia del mercado español. Bueno, ya no , porque ya no lo venden, ya que Aldi-España lo ha sustituido por el bodrio de cafe soluble de marca blanca que vende carrefour, pero con la cara dura de mantener el mismo nombre de marca e identico etiquetado, excepto por el fabricante que al parecer la ley no les permite falsificar.
> Desde marzo de 2015 venden el producto de una empresa española que en lugar de dedicarse a mejorar se calidad se dedicaba a despedir empleados, a bajar sueldos mediante EREs y a engañar a sus clientes vendiendoles bazofia. Fue adquirida por una multinacional (creo que asiatica) mediante la colaboracion de papa estado que ha aportado dinerito constante y sonante de todos los españoles para convencer a los reticentes compradores y para que puedan empezar compitiendo con precios a la baja en lugar de mejorar la calidad.
> Chapeau por Aldi-España que tan vilmente ha traicionado de esta manera la fidelidad de sus clientes, intentando darles gato por liebre.



Creo que hablas de SEDA Solubles, que tiene fábrica en Venta de Baños, y les hace el café a estos, a Mercadona, DIA, etc. etc.


----------



## Cajero Jefe (19 May 2015)

garpie dijo:


> ¡¡Los pepinillos agridulces!! Por dios, no sé cómo no los he descubierto antes, llevo tres meses completamente enganchado a ellos.



Muy buenos. Hace poco han sacado unas variedades en bote pequeño: picantes y con miel. Ambos cojonudos.


----------



## lukaz (19 May 2015)

recomendais algún vino bueno y barato en lidl?


----------



## Isuzu (19 May 2015)

lukaz dijo:


> recomendais algún vino bueno y barato en lidl?



Vespral Reserva 2009 por 1.95, sencillamente excelente.-
Hay un crianza mas barato y un gran reserva, pero no los he probado.-


----------



## reydmus (19 May 2015)

El cafe molido para mi es excelente y a un precio insuperable. 

Eso si, en una buena cafetera espresso.


----------



## lukaz (19 May 2015)

Isuzu dijo:


> Vespral Reserva 2009 por 1.95, sencillamente excelente.-
> Hay un crianza mas barato y un gran reserva, pero no los he probado.-



Gracias, lo probare


----------



## tastas (29 Jul 2015)

Ayer pillé un candado de bici de los buenos (o eso parece) por 12€, de hierro y plegable.


----------



## vintvolt (29 Jul 2015)

Zumo de manzana ecológico, turbio. Muy bueno, no tiene azúcar anadido


----------



## angek (29 Jul 2015)

reydmus dijo:


> El cafe molido para mi es excelente y a un precio insuperable.
> 
> Eso si, en una buena cafetera espresso.



El ecológico está más barato que el café normal en el Hipercorte Inglés.


----------



## Barruno (29 Jul 2015)

Hay dos
El tinto crianza de tirant lo blanch... no esta mal. Los demas no me gustan, pasados o simplemente no llegan.
En blancos Hay un verdejo, Visigodo se llama, que el mejor verdejo que he probado en muuuuucho tiempo. Muy muy muy bueno, y tirado de precio.













escribiendo desde un zapatófono. Perdonad las faltas.


----------



## 4motion (29 Jul 2015)

Barruno dijo:


> Hay dos
> El tinto crianza de tirant lo blanch... no esta mal. Los demas no me gustan, pasados o simplemente no llegan.
> En blancos Hay un verdejo, Visigodo se llama, que el mejor verdejo que he probado en muuuuucho tiempo. Muy muy muy bueno, y tirado de precio.
> 
> ...



El cepa leblel tampoco está malo. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi Redmi usando Tapatalk.


----------



## satu (29 Jul 2015)

No compreis las laminas de tintar las ventanas, menuda puta mierda y vaya mala ostia me pusieron.


----------



## sartrian (30 Jul 2015)

Yo también cometi el error de comprar laminas para los cristales de las ventanas y son una mierda. Se despegan y se caen. No valen


----------



## racional (31 Jul 2015)

Las pizzas congeladas son las mejor relacion calidad-precio que he encontrado nunca.


----------



## Poleo (1 Ago 2015)

Las herramientas de bricolaje de la marca parkside suelen estar bien.


----------



## montella (1 Ago 2015)

Han puesto a a venta cuerda de polipropileno de 30 metros a 6 euros las llamadas flotantes de clase c pero ponen q solo aguantan 200 kilos.El caso es q el ECI del mismo grosor y material ponen q aguantan casi 1000 kilos y son mas caras.

¿Algun experto en cuerdas por aki?¿Pq a veces en los paketes vienen 2 cifras distintas de peso?


----------



## Poleo (1 Ago 2015)

angek dijo:


> El ecológico está más barato que el café normal en el Hipercorte Inglés.



es comparable al café marcilla?


----------



## angek (1 Ago 2015)

Poleo dijo:


> es comparable al café marcilla?



Marcilla tiene varios y no he probado su premium, pero el del Lidl aguanta (no necesariamente gana) al mejor café premolido que servidor haya comprao. 

Desde luego, con cualquier otro premolido.


----------



## Poleo (5 Ago 2015)

angek dijo:


> Marcilla tiene varios y no he probado su premium, pero el del Lidl aguanta (no necesariamente gana) al mejor café premolido que servidor haya comprao.
> 
> Desde luego, con cualquier otro premolido.



Ok, bueno saberlo.


----------



## Perchas (5 Ago 2015)

angek dijo:


> Marcilla tiene varios y no he probado su premium, pero el del Lidl aguanta (no necesariamente gana) al mejor café premolido que servidor haya comprao.
> 
> Desde luego, con cualquier otro premolido.



Porque no ha probado el premolido *Bonka Arabiga Natural 100% puro Colombia*


----------



## Erich Weiss (5 Ago 2015)

¿Qué es exactamente el café premolido? ¿Es café en grano sin más? Yo consumo Illy a 28 euros/kilo. Me dura un mes y por ahora es de lo mejor que he probado. Claro, no lo venden en el Lidl, pero lo comento porque ahora me ha picado la curiosidad con el café que comentáis.


----------



## alfredo garcia (5 Ago 2015)

Poleo dijo:


> Las herramientas de bricolaje de la marca parkside suelen estar bien.



Qué opinais de su gama recargable litio-ion?. Es que en taladros lijadoras etc no me fío un pelo de nada que no sea de marca conocida (tipo black and decker) por la dudosa calidad de las baterías de algunos taladros de marca. Hay taladros de batería comprados en el carrefour por poner un ejemplo que perdían la carga en un suspiro incluso sin usarlos durante un par de semanas y sin embargo el otro día encontré un destornillador roto de black an decker (se le rompió un engranaje) que al pulsar el botón de uso empezó a trabajar y con buena ¨resistencia¨ (es decir el motor tenía fuerza) y eso tras estar en una caja durante varios años sin usar.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (5 Ago 2015)

alfredo garcia dijo:


> Qué opinais de su gama recargable litio-ion?. Es que en taladros lijadoras etc no me fío un pelo de nada que no sea de marca conocida (tipo black and decker) por la dudosa calidad de las baterías de algunos taladros de marca. Hay taladros de batería comprados en el carrefour por poner un ejemplo que perdían la carga en un suspiro incluso sin usarlos durante un par de semanas y sin embargo el otro día encontré un destornillador roto de black an decker (se le rompió un engranaje) que al pulsar el botón de uso empezó a trabajar y con buena ¨resistencia¨ (es decir el motor tenía fuerza) y eso tras estar en una caja durante varios años sin usar.



Hay varias calidades, la versión Premium de los taladros atornilladores Parkside funcionan con una batería litio-ión de 18 volt, costaban unos 55 euros, con la misma batería y precio vendían también una sierra de calar y una sierra circular... yo tengo el taladro y la sierra de calar y van de putísima madre... hasta ahora (tienen algo más de un año). Hay otros que llevan una batería de 14 voltios y son algo más baratos, algunos dicen que son peores...


----------



## Gnomo (6 Ago 2015)

Alguien probó los helados japos que sacaron el otro día? y los cuchillos tipo japonés de la misma oferta?


----------



## angek (6 Ago 2015)

Erich Weiss dijo:


> ¿Qué es exactamente el café premolido? ¿Es café en grano sin más? Yo consumo Illy a 28 euros/kilo. Me dura un mes y por ahora es de lo mejor que he probado. Claro, no lo venden en el Lidl, pero lo comento porque ahora me ha picado la curiosidad con el café que comentáis.



Es pura neolengua. Hipsters al poder. 

Café premolido=molido.

Pero y lo que se liga.


----------



## garpie (6 Ago 2015)

O sea, que premolido = previamente molido, nada de anterior al molido.

¡Qué jaleo!

El Bellarom tueste natural en mi cafetera exprés sabe riquísimo. Y el chocolate negro con 74% de cacao de lo mejor calidad/precio.


----------



## angek (6 Ago 2015)

Perchas dijo:


> Porque no ha probado el premolido *Bonka Arabiga Natural 100% puro Colombia*





Le daré un tiento, oyes.


----------



## Isuzu (6 Ago 2015)

Ahora online hay un reloj con altímetro,termómetro y brújula por solo 20 euros. No tiene mala pinta por ese precio.


----------



## Gol D. Roger (6 Ago 2015)

Gnomo dijo:


> Alguien probó los helados japos que sacaron el otro día? y los cuchillos tipo japonés de la misma oferta?



Yo sólo probé el de Wasabi y la verdad es que me sorprendió muy gratamente. Tiene un regusto final ligeramente picante bastante agradable.

Los cuchillos por ahora tienen buena pinta, muy afilados (rajé el estropajo fregándolos sin apenas apretar nada), aunque ya se verá cómo resultan


----------



## Gnomo (6 Ago 2015)

El lunes me quiero pillar el grabador Parkside del Lidl. Alguien lo tiene? experiencias.


----------



## Qui (8 Ago 2015)

Hoy me han decepcionado en lidl. Esta mediodía he abierto un paquete de carne picada que compré hace un par de días, ya sé que es mejor en una carnicería porque eso es carne mezclada con un montón de mierdas y hoy lo he comprobado. Al abrir el paquete y a pesar de que faltaba más de una semana para que caduque y de que siempre ha estado bien refrigerado estaba podrido. El paquete hinchado y al abrirlo olía que tiraba para atrás.
El caso es que al ir a devolverlo y a pesar de ser de su marca con lo que sólo lo venden allí no les ha dado la gana por no tener el ticket. Evidentemente no guardó los ticket de la compra habitual así que me quedé sin mi dinero.
La pena es que lo devolvió mi mujer en lugar de hacerlo yo y se lo llevó y lo tiró a la basura pero se debió quedar allí a que aguantaran el olor y mejor aún encima de la caja.
O guardáis todos los ticket o si no que os den en lidl.


----------



## singladura (8 Ago 2015)

Esto es más del personal de los centros que de la marca. A mi me pasó con un salmón que caducaba ese día y que erre que erre no querían aplicar ningún descuento. Si hubiera pasado por ahí un encargado decente ni se hubiesen atrevido a levantar la vista del lector de código de barras por si acaso. Pero cuando el pastor se despista las cabras tiran para el monte...

En DIa si que tienes que llevar más cuidado y eso que van con mil precauciones por si las moscas. Y en el eroski tampoco están fino a veces. Hoy en el pedido el lomo de atún y las gambas tenían que ser congelados. Pues no: el atún fresco y las gambas refrigeradas rompiendo el ciclo de frio. Casi me da un soponcio


----------



## escaquer (8 Ago 2015)

Que café en grano recomendáis? 
Tengo que ir esta tarde y nunca he cogido el del lidl, es que me han quitado en la tienda el que me compraba en formato hostelería...


----------



## angek (8 Ago 2015)

escaquer dijo:


> Que café en grano recomendáis?
> Tengo que ir esta tarde y nunca he cogido el del lidl, es que me han quitado en la tienda el que me compraba en formato hostelería...



No he probado el café en grano del Lidl, pero a juzgar por el precio, el formato y el poco detalle informativo que tiene en la bolsa o caja (dependiendo de la oferta o promoción) no creo que sea nada fuera de lo común. 

Y con eso no quiero decir que esté peor que el que ya compraba, ojo.


----------



## Hermericus (8 Ago 2015)

Yo del LIDL me compro siempre lo mismo.

- zumos de fruta natural
- Kefir. Me temo que no es muy natural, pero está rico.
- Las conservas de arenque con salsas varias.
- Queso rayado parmesano.

Y para de contar. A veces algo de fruta si tiene buena pinta. Arandanos y physalis cuando tienen.

Me solia comprar helados, pero una vez uno se me descongeló sin haberlo comido y al ver el material baboseante y medio gelatinoso del que estaba hecho, me dio un repelus y nunca mais.


----------



## alfredo garcia (8 Ago 2015)

No os olvideis esas patatas fritas deluxe que están muy ricas (las de Sergi Arola). Eso sí veo que sus tónicas de maíz y tomate llevan meses pillando polvo.


----------



## dineroahorrado (11 Ago 2015)

Buenas, en brebe pondrán a la venta un microondas con grill por 70 Euros.

¿Alguien lo ha probado?¿Sabeis si merece la pena o es una pérdida de dinero?


----------



## djun (11 Ago 2015)

dineroahorrado dijo:


> Buenas, en brebe pondrán a la venta un microondas con grill por 70 Euros.
> 
> ¿Alguien lo ha probado?¿Sabeis si merece la pena o es una pérdida de dinero?



A mi me interesaría horno, no microondas.


----------



## dineroahorrado (11 Ago 2015)

djun dijo:


> A mi me interesaría horno, no microondas.



Pues justo la semana pasada vend'ian uno en el lidl. Si puedes p'asate por uno de los Factori lidl. Es d'onde venden con descuento lo que no han podido darle salida en los supermercados. No esperes que en embalaje est'e en perfecto estado. Honestamente, no se decirte si el horno de lidl est'a bien o mal.

A veces tambien venden excedentes a traves de la web https://www.ultimas-unidades.es/

Volviendo al tema de este jueves. ?Alguien ha probado el micro con grill del lidl?


----------



## hurdygurdy (12 Ago 2015)

Gol D. Roger dijo:


> Yo sólo probé el de Wasabi y la verdad es que me sorprendió muy gratamente. Tiene un regusto final ligeramente picante bastante agradable.
> 
> Los cuchillos por ahora tienen buena pinta, muy afilados (rajé el estropajo fregándolos sin apenas apretar nada), aunque ya se verá cómo resultan



Ayer compré helado de wasabi y está muy bien. Los helados tipo Magnum de pistacho también merecen la pena.


----------



## Adicto (12 Ago 2015)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ayer compré helado de wasabi y está muy bien. Los helados tipo Magnum de pistacho también merecen la pena.



¿Venden helados de pistacho? ¿No jodas? Foto o reporte.


----------



## hurdygurdy (12 Ago 2015)

Adicto dijo:


> ¿Venden helados de pistacho? ¿No jodas? Foto o reporte.









Hoy he comprado helado japonés de sésamo negro, también muy bueno.


----------



## Adicto (12 Ago 2015)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Hoy he comprado helado japonés de sésamo negro, también muy bueno.



Parto raudo en peregrinación en busca del pistacho de la alianza.


----------



## Erich Weiss (13 Ago 2015)

¡Voy contigo, no te los lleves todos!


----------



## Comodoro (13 Ago 2015)

¿Qué tal la heladera Silvercrest? ¿Merece la pena o mejor una heladera con compresor?


----------



## angek (13 Ago 2015)

Comodoro dijo:


> ¿Qué tal la heladera Silvercrest? ¿Merece la pena o mejor una heladera con compresor?



Es pequeña. 

La tiene un vecino mío y no le llega para el postre de la familia.


----------



## dds (22 Ago 2015)

Esta semana salen una cortapelos Wahl Groom Ease y unos auriculares bluetooth, ¿álguien que sepa la calidad de ambos?


----------



## santi.sc (22 Ago 2015)

dds dijo:


> Esta semana salen una cortapelos Wahl Groom Ease y unos auriculares bluetooth, ¿álguien que sepa la calidad de ambos?



Lidl es calidad y buen precio, esa es mi experiencia
#Megustalidl


Enviado desde mi GT-S6310N mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Bobesponjista (22 Ago 2015)

Yo he comprado unas galletas de mantequilla, vienen 210 gramos por 53 centimos, son rectangulares y gorditas y estan deliciosas 
Son como estas pero marca Tower gate, en Dublin las compre no se si en Espana igual las hay parecidas, son escocesas segun parece


----------



## 시켈 ! (29 Ene 2016)

Yogur "kéfir" con naranja. Me ha gustado.


----------



## Acheron (29 Ene 2016)

En casa soliamos comprar unos bombones belgas de JD Gross exquisitos. Desde navidades que no los encuentro...


----------



## jose7413 (29 Ene 2016)

A

Enviado desde mi D6653 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## potranco (29 Ene 2016)

la Milbona Bio a 0.99, es un puto chollo.


----------



## ESPIRAL (30 Ene 2016)

siken dijo:


> Yogur "kéfir" con naranja. Me ha gustado.



No están mal pero son mejores los de Aldi.


----------



## Blogan (30 Ene 2016)

No digo más


Lidl - Engendro - YouTube


----------



## 시켈 ! (30 Ene 2016)

ESPIRAL dijo:


> No están mal pero son mejores los de Aldi.



No suelo comprarlo porque lo llaman kéfir sin serlo y además como yogur los hay más baratos. Pero hay pocos yogures *de naranja*, sabor que me encanta porque resulta menos dulzón.

No he visto si en Aldi lo tenían con naranja pues los yogures con sabor a "frutas del bosque" que son lo más abundante en tiendas alemanas...no me gustan. Tampoco tengo cerca un Aldi, lo visito de tarde en tarde.


----------



## kirlov (31 Ene 2016)

La pizza de mozzarella riquisima,


----------



## Erich Weiss (31 Ene 2016)

siken dijo:


> No suelo comprarlo porque lo llaman kéfir sin serlo y además como yogur los hay más baratos. Pero hay pocos yogures *de naranja*, sabor que me encanta porque resulta menos dulzón.
> 
> No he visto si en Aldi lo tenían con naranja pues los yogures con sabor a "frutas del bosque" que son lo más abundante en tiendas alemanas...no me gustan. Tampoco tengo cerca un Aldi, lo visito de tarde en tarde.



No, no tienen con naranja, al menos donde yo compro. Pero los que hay son brutales, un sabor exquisito.


----------



## capital tali (31 Ene 2016)

Me dejo un amigo una sierra circular a batería. Espectacular como funciona, pero la batería dura nada y menos. No se el uso que le habrán dado para que dure tan poco.


----------



## Acheron (2 Feb 2016)

Sacadme de dudas, han desaparecido de lidl los bombones belgas de jd gross? Eran un espectáculo y ya no los veo en ninguna tienda


----------



## Cormac (2 Feb 2016)

Las cápsulas de café compatibles con la Nespresso, cuestan 1,89 y te salen 10.
Suelo comprarlas allí.


----------



## Meñakoz (2 Feb 2016)

Los preparados para salteados de "Vitasia" están riquísimos, ya sean de fideos o de arroz.


----------



## alfredo garcia (3 Feb 2016)

capital tali dijo:


> Me dejo un amigo una sierra circular a batería. Espectacular como funciona, pero la batería dura nada y menos. No se el uso que le habrán dado para que dure tan poco.



Tienen fama de eso. Sin embargo yo me compré una multiherramienta pequeña de esas con cabezal triangular de lija, sierra de vaivén y cosas así que era el conejito de duracell. En cambio un taladro de batería sólo me duró cuatro agujeros y gracias a que usé una broca propia en vez de las del kit porque con una pasada de paño pude devolverla impoluta.

---------- Post added 03-feb-2016 at 16:36 ----------




Acheron dijo:


> Sacadme de dudas, han desaparecido de lidl los bombones belgas de jd gross? Eran un espectáculo y ya no los veo en ninguna tienda



Desaparecidos en combate aunque volverán. En todo caso los he visto en otras tiendas e incluso de barrio con los mismos precios.


----------



## stockman (4 Feb 2016)

alguien sabe si en el lidl suele haber cervezas tipo kwak, leffe, erdinger, judas, etc?


----------



## dcc555 (5 Feb 2016)

Las pizzas de mozarella son simlares a la caprese de Buitoni, yo practicamente no note difeencia y mucho mas baratas, desde luego a mi encantaron


----------



## la_tortue (5 Feb 2016)

stockman dijo:


> alguien sabe si en el lidl suele haber cervezas tipo kwak, leffe, erdinger, judas, etc?



en ofertas puntales


----------



## K... (9 Feb 2016)

Que tal la olla express de 6L? Alguien la ha probado?


----------



## ladrillator salvation (9 Feb 2016)

el día 6 me dejé 50 euros en productos de la promoción de comida asiática. China, japonesa, india y tailandesa. Las salsas son espectaculares. Tengo guarradas orientales para 4 meses. Tmb me cogí unas llaves fijas por 10 euros que me hacían más bien en mi poder que los 10 euros que me gasté en ellas

El 11 iré a cogerme el banco de abdominales por 45 euros si es que no ha volado antes.


----------



## montella (10 Feb 2016)

¿Alguien sabe q resultado dan los relojes de pulsera q venden de la marca Auriol?


----------



## Captain Julius (10 Feb 2016)

Marcan la hora con aceptable rigor, pero son feos y plasticosos como ellos solos


----------



## ladrillator salvation (28 Feb 2016)

subo el hilo y aprovecho para deciros que el viernes sacaron una oferta de taladros, sierras circular y caladoras a batería (litio 18v). Los taladros en el lidl que me coge cerca volaron. 

Mañana además tienen cosas de mecánica. Entre ellos, un gato de carretilla por 25 euros.


----------



## sada (29 Feb 2016)

Una vez viajé a Amsterdan por 29,90 i y lo mismo para la vuelta con Lidl y Air Berlin


----------



## alex_alex (25 Mar 2016)

Buenas, hace unos 5 días me compre la cortapelos Silver crest por unos 13€, buscaba algo barato sencillo para cortarme un poco el pelo así que me decidí por esta. El tema está que es un tipo de corta pelo un poco diferente a lo que estoy acostumbrado a usar ya que uno de los peines guia lleva un espacio horizontal que es por donde corta que yo no había visto en las anteriores máquinas que he tenido y se que la mayoría no son así, el tema está que al nivel 3 corta como al nivel 1 y contándome en casa me hizo un tranquilo remendo así que tuve que cortarme toda esa zona al 1.mas que nada porque la forma de la cabeza no es igual, Nose si me explico pero en las fotos se ve el tipo de peine guia al que me refiero 












Ahora quería saber si la puedo cambiar, según la web si, pero nose si después de usarla me la cambiarán. El tiket lo tengo,el embalaje esta bien. Y la cortapelos limpia y mi cabeza considerablemente rapada.


----------



## delarosa (26 Mar 2016)

Los cereales están buenos, ahora tienen la misma marca que aldi, que están mas buenos todavía, las patatas santa ana muy buenas, el tomate frito en aceite virgen extra de su marca está bueno....


----------



## reydmus (26 Mar 2016)

alex_alex dijo:


> Ahora quería saber si la puedo cambiar, según la web si, pero nose si después de usarla me la cambiarán. El tiket lo tengo,el embalaje esta bien. Y la cortapelos limpia y mi cabeza considerablemente rapada.



Pues tiene muy buena pinta. Yo me tuve que comprar una hace poco porque casco la que compre en el lidl hace 13 años. Ninguna me convencia porque los peines los hacen muy endebles para que se rompan. Al final me compre una jata mp373 y bastante bien. ¿Cual es la altura de corte maximo de esa maquina?


----------



## montella (26 Mar 2016)

alex_alex dijo:


> Buenas, hace unos 5 días me compre la cortapelos Silver crest por unos 13€, buscaba algo barato sencillo para cortarme un poco el pelo así que me decidí por esta. El tema está que es un tipo de corta pelo un poco diferente a lo que estoy acostumbrado a usar ya que uno de los peines guia lleva un espacio horizontal que es por donde corta que yo no había visto en las anteriores máquinas que he tenido y se que la mayoría no son así, el tema está que al nivel 3 corta como al nivel 1 y contándome en casa me hizo un tranquilo remendo así que tuve que cortarme toda esa zona al 1.mas que nada porque la forma de la cabeza no es igual, Nose si me explico pero en las fotos se ve el tipo de peine guia al que me refiero
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uno es para el pelo y otro para barba creo


----------



## alex_alex (26 Mar 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Pues tiene muy buena pinta. Yo me tuve que comprar una hace poco porque casco la que compre en el lidl hace 13 años. Ninguna me convencia porque los peines los hacen muy endebles para que se rompan. Al final me compre una jata mp373 y bastante bien. ¿Cual es la altura de corte maximo de esa maquina?





montella dijo:


> Uno es para el pelo y otro para barba creo



No creo que sea para barba porque es difícil pasarla por la barba y que no corte de más...












---------- Post added 26-mar-2016 at 11:26 ----------

Ya digo, que por la parte trasera que es donde la cabeza es más "desigual" es fácil cortarte de más. Ya que no "Hay un límite" o que el peine guia no hace su función. Yo con ese peine guia no podría cortarme nada y eso que el corte de detrás o de los laterales de la cabeza es el más fácil de hacer, en la barba re la puedes corta pero al "cero" sin cabezal ni nada.

---------- Post added 26-mar-2016 at 11:34 ----------

El corte maximo es de 33 mm según dice el cabezal grande.18 21 24 27 30 33. El pequeño dice: 1 3 6 9 12 15 mm


----------



## reydmus (26 Mar 2016)

Yo creo que ese hueco lo han puesto para que no se acumule el pelo ahi pero si pones la guia a XX centimetros, lo logico es que no pueda cortar a menos distancia.


----------



## alex_alex (26 Mar 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Yo creo que ese hueco lo han puesto para que no se acumule el pelo ahi pero si pones la guia a XX centimetros, lo logico es que no pueda cortar a menos distancia.



Eso creía yo, que eran lógico y que si lo hacían sería que ya lo habían pensando, cuando estaba apunto de comprármelo pensaba lo mismo que alfinal a pasado... "mmm, y esto que pasa si lo paso por una zona desigual y el peine guia esta a un nivel bajo? Porque tendría que pasarlo en una zona en la que tanto el peine guia como el hueco estén a la misma distancia de donde nace el pelo" 
A esto me refiero con que la zona de la cabeza no es toda iguañ







Por cierto alfinal la he cambiado y no me han puesto pegas, solo me han preguntado si no iba o a que razón la cambiaba y lo he dicho


----------



## stockman (28 Mar 2016)

Sabeis que tal esta la vaporera del lidl?

Y de paso... Sabeis si venden arandanos a buen precio? Si es asi me paso de paso compor unas acelgas y espinacas congeladas si estan a mejor precio que en mercadona.


----------



## Viricida (29 Mar 2016)

Yo compré anteriormente una cortapelo WAHL (Groom Ease o algo así, marca WAHL, no Silvercrest) de 19,99€, de cable, mejor que esta creo yo. Ya llevo 3 cortes con ella y por lo tanto la tengo amortizada de sobra.


----------



## reydmus (29 Mar 2016)

TrueBilman dijo:


> Yo compré anteriormente una cortapelo WAHL (Groom Ease o algo así, marca WAHL, no Silvercrest) de 19,99€, de cable, mejor que esta creo yo. Ya llevo 3 cortes con ella y por lo tanto la tengo amortizada de sobra.



Esa se la regale a un amigo hace tiempo pero creo que pelaba muy corto.

Yo me he tirado 13 años con una que costo unos 12€, a unos 10€ el corte y unos 12 cortes al año (no solo la he usado yo), me sale que me he ahorrado 1560€ en cortes de pelo.


----------



## sindios (29 Mar 2016)

El jueves vuelve la panificadora a 49.99€


----------



## tv eye (29 Mar 2016)

Yo me pillé la semana pasada un juego de 5 brocas forstner para madera, creo recordar a 5'95 eu, y si salen medio decentes, es un chollaco. Este finde las probaré y ya comento aquí qué tal.


----------



## garpie (29 Mar 2016)

La leche Milbona pasteurizada está de escándalo (por supuesto que la entera). Me trae recuerdos a la leche fresca del día (de bolsa) que comprábamos cuando era pequeño. Joder qué rica está: sabor, cuerpo... Después de probarla la de caja, UHT, no parece leche sino agua blanca.

Supongo que será un pasteurizado a más alta temperatura que la leche de bolsa, que duraba apenas 3 días en la nevera. Esta dura algo más (unos 10 días sin abrirla), pero en casa vuelan. A las crías les encanta. No es barata, pero es de los productos que valen su precio (la leche pasteurizada conserva más propiedades que la UHT).


----------



## Eshpañavabien (29 Mar 2016)

garpie dijo:


> La leche Milbona pasteurizada está de escándalo (por supuesto que la entera). Me trae recuerdos a la leche fresca del día (de bolsa) que comprábamos cuando era pequeño. Joder qué rica está: sabor, cuerpo... Después de probarla la de caja, UHT, no parece leche sino agua blanca.
> 
> Supongo que será un pasteurizado a más alta temperatura que la leche de bolsa, que duraba apenas 3 días en la nevera. Esta dura algo más (unos 10 días sin abrirla), pero en casa vuelan. A las crías les encanta. No es barata, pero es de los productos que valen su precio (la leche pasteurizada conserva más propiedades que la UHT).



Es normal preferir por sabor la leche fresca (pasteurizada) que la UHT.

De pequeño también se compraba en casa. Pero en el pueblo de vacaciones tocaba ir a la vaquería con una pequeña lechera de plástico, y luego a hervirla, claro.


----------



## camperuso (29 Mar 2016)

soulonfire dijo:


> Yo me pillé la semana pasada un juego de 5 brocas forstner para madera, creo recordar a 5'95 eu, y si salen medio decentes, es un chollaco. Este finde las probaré y ya comento aquí qué tal.



Mierda, llegué tarde 

Hoy he pillado unas brocas para hacer tapones. Creo que pueden servirme para hacer tapones, ya os contaré

Aparte, igual ya lo han comentado por el hilo, tengo la estación de soldadura de 48W por 12€, y estoy bastante encantao con ella. Relación calidad-precio buenísima


----------



## Viricida (30 Mar 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Esa se la regale a un amigo hace tiempo pero creo que pelaba muy corto.
> 
> Yo me he tirado 13 años con una que costo unos 12€, a unos 10€ el corte y unos 12 cortes al año (no solo la he usado yo), me sale que me he ahorrado 1560€ en cortes de pelo.



Yo me corto al 2 por los lados y nuca, y al 3 por la azotea. Trae los accesorios típicos del 1 al 8 me parece, un peine, tijeras, cepillito y aceite. Si se usa sin accesorio imagino que pelará bien bien...

Esta de momento sólo la uso yo, me corto el pelo aproximadamente cada 2-3 meses, pero efectivamente esas cuentas al cabo de años, serán del estilo, y más si mi adjunta me permite usarla con los niños (por ahora tengo 2).


----------



## angek (30 Mar 2016)

garpie dijo:


> La leche Milbona pasteurizada está de escándalo (por supuesto que la entera). Me trae recuerdos a la leche fresca del día (de bolsa) que comprábamos cuando era pequeño. Joder qué rica está: sabor, cuerpo...



Pues entonces si llega usted a probar la Leyma anterior que sí tenía trazabilidad, garantizaban la pasteurización suave y las vacas comían mucho más pasto...

Para informarse de asuntos lácteos, aquí hay un par de entradas muy detalladas: 

La verdad sobre la leche. Lácteos, industrialización y salud. | muscleblog

La verdad sobre la leche II: diferencias nutricionales y estudios científicos. Lácteos ecológicos y salud. | muscleblog

gominolasdepetroleo: ¿Es la leche cruda más beneficiosa que la pasteurizada? El mito de los cinco venenos blancos (y V)

Cómo mola internet.


----------



## Elena.Madrid.VK (30 Mar 2016)

Mmm....dicen que el agua de coco de Vitasia, que venden en Lidl, es de las mejores. Ahora en un rato os digo. 
Es raro que no haya un hilo aquí acerca del agua de coco...es buenísima, tiene muchas propiedades. Y como bebida isotónica parece ser que es la mejor, tienen mogollón de potasio. No las porquerías azucaradas que nos venden, mucho mejor algo natural.


----------



## automono (30 Mar 2016)

yo ayer compre la amasadora para hacer pan y batir masas para pasteles por 15€... en color rosa of course.

muy importante en estas compras escanear y guardar ticket, que son 3 años de garantia


----------



## alfredo garcia (30 Mar 2016)

miniempresario dijo:


> yo ayer compre la amasadora para hacer pan y batir masas para pasteles por 15€... en color rosa of course.
> 
> muy importante en estas compras escanear y guardar ticket, que son 3 años de garantia



Mucha suerte ya que regalé una y si algo tenía es falta de potencia. En cuanto a ropa hace nada hicieron ofertas de ropa denim y me llevé tres packs de calcetines fabulosos de algodón que son eternos (tengo un pack comprado el 2010 que aún uso) y muy cómodos para el pié porque no calan de sudor y son muy resistentes. Son unos característicos delgados de color azul clarito que han venido otras veces. También recomiendo unos de trabajo Dunlop (la marca de neumaticos) que también vienen muy de vez en cuando. Es increíble que haya calcetines de punto blanco que se pelen a las dos temporadas mientras esos de lidl (4 euros tres pares) aguanten 5 años dando el callo.


----------



## elmegaduque (30 Mar 2016)

Las hogazas de pan de semillas cunden el doble que cualquier barra normal de hoy en día.


----------



## spala (30 Mar 2016)

yo lo q necesito es una vaporeta de estas de mano, para limpiar las ventanas que tienen mil recobecos y esquinas internas,

hay veces q han vendido vaporetas de mano ahi, teneis alguna de esas? son basura?


----------



## herodes2 (30 Mar 2016)

angek dijo:


> Pues entonces si llega usted a probar la Leyma anterior que sí tenía trazabilidad, garantizaban la pasteurización suave y las vacas comían mucho más pasto...
> 
> Para informarse de asuntos lácteos, aquí hay un par de entradas muy detalladas:
> 
> ...



Efectivamente sin desmerecer nada la leche pasteurizada de Milbona la de LEYMA le daba mil vueltas, solamente meneando un poco la botella se veía la película espesa que dejaba la cremosidad de la misma.


----------



## Renato (1 Abr 2016)

Ayer me compré el cargador de pilas marca tronic por 10 euros en el Lidl. Supuestamente el "bueno" según Forocoches es el que trae una pantallita LCD con indicador de carga, que yo desde luego llevo un año esperando a que lo vendan y nunca lo han traído, así que me decidí a coger este. ¿Alguien mas lo tiene?


----------



## reydmus (1 Abr 2016)

Me mando un paquete lidl con unos productos deluxe y la verdad es que estan de puta madre.

Un pate de piimentos del piquillo que esta de muerte y una nocilla marca deluxe que le da mil patadas a la de marca.


----------



## vintvolt (2 Abr 2016)

Ahora tienen un afilador de cuchillos y tijeras eléctrico que me llama la atención. ¿Alguien lo tiene?


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Abr 2016)

joder parecéis de pueblo.

cacharros de estos te los encuentras en cualquier super sueco, austriaco, danés o polaco.

parece que habéis descubierto las sopas de ajo macho..

el otro dia leia un hilo por aqui de que si la cocacola verde (con estevia) o la de vainilla...y la gente alucinando...como si fuera la gran novedad..

será que me hago mayor....

enfin.


----------



## reydmus (2 Abr 2016)

El lidl cuando molaba era al principio que no iba ni cristo y tenia todo marcas raras. Solo habia una cajera que reponia y hacia de todo. Los articulos de bazar no los vendian asi que si te gustaba algo pasabas a la semana siguiente y estaba rebajado un 50% o incluso mas.


----------



## Mary Celeste (2 Abr 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> joder parecéis de pueblo.
> 
> cacharros de estos te los encuentras en cualquier super sueco, austriaco, danés o polaco.



Pues vale, pero esto es un foro español, donde esos artículos son menos comunes. Esa actitud suya de "ej que yo zoy más jofisticao" la veo un poco de pueblo.


----------



## automono (2 Abr 2016)

lo del bazar de lidl, relación calidad precio es insuperable, en herramientas, no encuentras por ese precio nada en leroy ni similares. 
La ropa, lo mismo, por ese precio está mejor en general que decathlon.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Abr 2016)

Mary Celeste dijo:


> Pues vale, pero esto es un foro español, donde esos artículos son menos comunes. Esa actitud suya de "ej que yo zoy más jofisticao" la veo un poco de pueblo.



yo no he dicho sofisticao.

yo no necesito ni una bascula que me diga que estoy en mis 75kg...una panificadora (no como pan)...ni un mierditaladro inalambrico que no puede hacer un agujero de 12mm sin quemarlo..

no he venido aqui a decir 'yo soy más chulo que nadie'..

he pasado por aqui a decir que parecéis de pueblo, que 'flipáis' con unos cacharros de mierda (la mayoria) que en cualquier país medianamente avanzado la gente ni se para a husmearlos.

yo no necesito cachibaches ni visillos, te has equivocado rotundamente de persona ::


----------



## rafabogado (3 Abr 2016)

Acheron dijo:


> Sacadme de dudas, han desaparecido de lidl los bombones belgas de jd gross? Eran un espectáculo y ya no los veo en ninguna tienda



Pusieron los bombones que dices un 25 por ciento más baratos, creo recordar, y volaron. Tras eso, no volvieron más las cajas. Hay otros formatos, pero esos que dices no.


----------



## isasosttw (3 Abr 2016)

Yo uso la vapor era para el micro por menos de 5 euros.

Para mi va de cine


----------



## kikoseis (3 Abr 2016)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo no he dicho sofisticao.
> 
> yo no necesito ni una bascula que me diga que estoy en mis 75kg...una panificadora (no como pan)...ni un mierditaladro inalambrico que no puede hacer un agujero de 12mm sin quemarlo..
> 
> ...



Te veo un poco «amargau».
Parece que te molestase que los demás disfruten con sus cosillas ...

Deberías reconsiderar tu visión de la life. Lo que da la felicidad no son los grandes objetivos, sino las pequeñas satisfacciones del día a día.

Otra salida es echar un polvete. Al día siguiente lo ves todo maravilloso. Pero el efecto se pasa pronto. No es efectivo como tener una filosofía de vida adecuada, pero bueno, algo es algo.

Es un consejo, pero haz lo que mejor veas.


----------



## don_solomillon (3 Abr 2016)

En el Lidl compré unos quesos curados de la marca Deluxe (con romero y con pimentón) que estaban de escándalo.

Pero creo que no los tienen siempre.


----------



## sharpei (4 Abr 2016)

No se si lo han dicho ya, que paso de leerme 93 páginas, pero el Lidl tiene unas cajas de cereales rellenos ....bufffff. Son de 750 grs, unos rellenos de chocolate y otros de crema de avellanas. No existe en ningún otro supermercado nada que se le aproxime. Brutalmente buenos. 
Yo procuro NO ir al Lidl, porque si voy, me acabo comprando dos cajas de estos y caen de una sentada.


----------



## espasonico (4 Abr 2016)

-Suelo comprar los pistachos del Lidl. Buen precio y mejores que muchos otros (los excelentes son carísimos).
- La panificadora del Lidl la compré el viernes. Es pronto para valorarla, pero he hecho un par de masas y bastante bien
- El pan ese tipo tosta fina de centeno y demás están bastante bien
- Las toallitas húmedas, para mí son las mejores
- Una pasta fresca tipo espaguetti gordo que está muy bien (pero tampoco es barato)

También es cierto que tiene muchas cosas muy malas (mantequilla, papel higiénico, etc)


----------



## caralimon (4 Abr 2016)

La Argus tostada

No encuentro ninguna parecida a ese precio. Cuando paso cerca de alguno echo unas cuantas latas a la furgo y a casa que van

Saludos


----------



## espasonico (4 Abr 2016)

caralimon dijo:


> La Argus tostada
> 
> No encuentro ninguna parecida a ese precio. Cuando paso cerca de alguno echo unas cuantas latas a la furgo y a casa que van
> 
> Saludos



Yo la compraba, pero me acabé cansando de su sabor a caramelo


----------



## caralimon (4 Abr 2016)

espasonico dijo:


> Yo la compraba, pero me acabé cansando de su sabor a caramelo



Como la bebo poco no me canso 

Saludos


----------



## kilipdg (10 Ago 2016)

He comprado la Paletilla Ibérica de Cebo en parte deshuesada. La marca es Real Valle

Alguien la ha comprado alguna vez? Ya os contaré que tal está.

45 leuros.


----------



## rubasic (10 Ago 2016)

La mantequilla sin sal, buenísima
Los melones cantaloupe de Murcia, exquisitos y bien de precio
El café expreso machiatto refrigerado, una bomba de cafeína, rico.
El pan de centeno alemán es mi digno, cuesta 1/3 parte que el de súper caro.


----------



## reydmus (10 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> He comprado la Paletilla Ibérica de Cebo en parte deshuesada. La marca es Real Valle
> 
> Alguien la ha comprado alguna vez? Ya os contaré que tal está.
> 
> 45 leuros.



Creo que fue esa la que me regalaron. El jamon estaba bueno pero tenia tocino para parar un carro.


----------



## kilipdg (10 Ago 2016)

reydmus dijo:


> Creo que fue esa la que me regalaron. El jamon estaba bueno pero tenia tocino para parar un carro.



Gracias por la opinión, esta noche la pruebo y digo algo.

Acabo de terminar una paletilla ibérica de bellota, de la dehesa de extremadura... vengo con el paladar fino.


----------



## ladrillator salvation (10 Ago 2016)

la ultima vez que fui al lidl me traje la pistola de impacto que ofertaban por 55 euros. La he usado para todo ultimamente y me esta dando muy buen resultado. Me ha sorprendido la fuerza que tiene y como de bien está terminada.

Es esta: Parkside 18v cordless impact driver PDSSA 18 A1 Drill Lidl - YouTube

Las herramientas del lidl, si tienes en cuenta que lo que compras es lo que es, te dan muy buen resultado. 

Lo que os digo, estaba mirando pistolas de impacto Makita de la gama 18V (de 150€ pa arriba SIN bateria y SIN cargador) porque baterías y cargador ya tengo y en cuanto vi esta del lidl ni me lo pense.

Eso sí, conservad el ticket porque si en menos de dos años te falla, vas a la tienda y te dan el dinero de vuelta (CREO¡¡¡). Simple as that.


----------



## kilipdg (10 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> Gracias por la opinión, esta noche la pruebo y digo algo.
> 
> Acabo de terminar una paletilla ibérica de bellota, de la dehesa de extremadura... vengo con el paladar fino.



Me cito.

Pues no está nada mal, la diferencia está sobre todo en la grasa, en el anterior se me derretía la puta grasa en las manos y me las empapaba de aceite al cogerlo, este la grasa no es tan sabrosa (dejémoslo ahí).

Teniendo en cuenta que una paletilla de bellota está rondando los 100 leuros y esta me ha costado 45 le doy un aprobado :rolleye: mejor que el jamón de batalla (serrano).


----------



## JyQ (10 Ago 2016)

Una guitarra clásica por 25€, me sorprendió bastante cómo suena para lo que cuesta.

De hecho a veces la uso de guitarra de batalla si hay reunión en el campo con los amigos, y si acaba yendo a la lumbre por la típica broma no pierdo mucho, pero sería una pena.


----------



## chaber (10 Ago 2016)

Este mensaje esta oculto porque Bilbainadas88 está en tu lista de ignorados.


----------



## gypsy-killer (11 Ago 2016)

JyQ dijo:


> Una guitarra clásica por 25€, me sorprendió bastante cómo suena para lo que cuesta.
> 
> De hecho a veces la uso de guitarra de batalla si hay reunión en el campo con los amigos, y si acaba yendo a la lumbre por la típica broma no pierdo mucho, pero sería una pena.



Cuando salen ?


----------



## antonio estrada (11 Ago 2016)

kilipdg dijo:


> He comprado la Paletilla Ibérica de Cebo en parte deshuesada. La marca es Real Valle
> 
> Alguien la ha comprado alguna vez? Ya os contaré que tal está.
> 
> 45 leuros.



Yo compré una para la cena de Nochevieja y salió muy rica.


----------



## delarosa (11 Ago 2016)

La leche de soja está muy rica...


----------



## Barruno (14 Ago 2016)

delarosa dijo:


> La leche de soja está muy rica...



En el aldi lo fliparias.
Hay de muchas clases y sabores y todo organico.
Tambien de almendras

escribiendo desde un zapatófono desde un lugar, seguro.


----------



## dcc555 (29 Nov 2016)

Warren dijo:


> No voy mucho por el lidl, me coge un poco a trasmano (tengo cerca aldi, mercadona dia y carrefour), pero ayer que me pillaba de pasó entré a comprar unas cosillas. Me llamo la atencion que tenían frutos secos a granel.. qué bien !!! voy a echarme una bolsita de pistachos cuando me dá por fijarme...
> 
> - bolsa de pistachos de 300 g, a 11 con algo euros el kilo...
> - urna de cristal con pistachos a granel (misma marca) * 16 euros el kilo
> ...



Ya me fije hace tiempo, pero bueno los pistachos del Lidl que vienen en bolsa estan muy buenos, Alesto creo que es la marca


----------



## Raullucu (29 Nov 2016)

dcc555 dijo:


> Ya me fije hace tiempo, pero bueno los pistachos del Lidl que vienen en bolsa estan muy buenos, Alesto creo que es la marca



¿Son sin sal? Para no acercarme hasta el Lidl en vano.


----------



## Señor X (29 Nov 2016)

dcc555 dijo:


> Ya me fije hace tiempo, pero bueno los pistachos del Lidl que vienen en bolsa estan muy buenos, Alesto creo que es la marca



Yo también me di cuenta. Hay de dos tipos en Lidl, salados, que para mi gusto, están demasiado salados, y los no salados, que están sosos. Ambos vienen, se supone, de USA. En Mercadona, hay salados, pero menos salados, que vienen de Irán. Los de USA son más grandes y hermosos, pero se pasan con la cantidad de sal.


----------



## Il Corvo (6 Ene 2017)

El yogur griego Milbona y el jamón serrano Deluxe buenismos.


----------



## Lanzalosdados (6 Ene 2017)

Yo flipo con el yogur bífidus de vainilla...OMG


----------



## capital tali (7 Ene 2017)

La batidora de vaso que sacaron hace nada...un fracaso. La pille para hacer paleopan y no tiene fuerza para triturar el plátano verde, y por el sobreesfuerzo huele a quemado cada vez que la usas desde entonces. Espero que me devuelvan el dinero.

Una batería externa que pille, también un fracaso, no llega a llenar ni la mitad de la batería de mi móvil. 

Eso si me pille un juego de vasos y puntas con una carraca con doble punta (3/8 y 1/4")...y una maravilla para su precio.


----------



## 4motion (8 Ene 2017)

Roscón de reyes comprado el jueves a un precio de 5,99 rebajado el sábado al 50% desde atención 8 Euros, señores de lidl están timando a sus clientes con rebajas manipuladas. 

Enviado desde mi Xiaomi RedMi usando Tapatalk


----------



## Merrick (8 Ene 2017)

4motion dijo:


> Roscón de reyes comprado el jueves a un precio de 5,99 rebajado el sábado al 50% desde atención 8 Euros, señores de lidl están timando a sus clientes con rebajas manipuladas.



Ese roscón no había Dios que se lo comiera...muchísimo mejor el de ALDI.

Últimamente se observa mejor calidad generalizada en los productos del Aldi que del Lidl...que están como enfermos de fama...descuidando además el reclamo de mercadillo central, donde ya no venden más que mierdas varias...

La pasta Deluxe de Lidl no está nada mal...todavía...


----------



## 4motion (8 Ene 2017)

Merrick dijo:


> Ese roscón no había Dios que se lo comiera...muchísimo mejor el de ALDI.
> 
> Últimamente se observa mejor calidad generalizada en los productos del Aldi que del Lidl...que están como enfermos de fama...descuidando además el reclamo de mercadillo central, donde ya no venden más que mierdas varias...
> 
> La pasta Deluxe de Lidl no está nada mal...todavía...



Es cierto muy seco y malo, pero yo también compro en aldi que como sabrás su dueño es hermano del ceo de lidl, también al igual que tú aprecio últimamente más calidad en aldi. 

Enviado desde mi MI 4W mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Raullucu (13 Ene 2017)

Esta segunda quincena de enero tienen una especie de "días del Reino Unido". He comprado queso Stilton Blue Mature con sello de origen, a menos de 11€ el kg, en formato de cuñas de 200g. Y está bastante bueno, que es lo importante.


----------



## suncloud (13 Ene 2017)

No se lo han dicho ya, pero el detergente concentrado de lavadora de Aloe Vera va bien (y está bien valorado por la OCU). 

Después los panes que puedes lonchafinear en las máquinas está bien. Uno grande de centeno? y otro de nueces están cojonudos las veces que lo hemos comprado.


----------



## mikasa (15 Ene 2017)

El roscón estaba penoso, y el de chocolate fue a la basura casi entero, horroroso.
El lunes tienen vaporeras y cocedor de pasta de silicona para micro, ¿Alguien lo ha probado?
En cuanto a la paletilla de 45 euros, a mi me salió una excelente y otra más normalita, pero muy bien por el precio, la verdad.


----------



## debianita (15 Ene 2017)

Alerta para cuando lo saquen de nuevo. Hace meses compré una mancha de pie, de doble pistón. Despues de poco uso, habré hinchado 10 ruedas de bici, 4 balones y 10 colchones, a la basura. Un manguito tiene una hembra de plastico regularero. Por alli se escapa el aire. 8 euros a la mierda. No guardo el ticket


----------



## rafabogado (15 Ene 2017)

Los pistachos a granel son mas caros que los de bolsa porque la gente los compra y va comiendo por todo el supermercado, de forma que cuando se pesan pierden un 30 % de género de promedio. Y eso cuando no hablemos de la gente que coge un puñado cada vez que pasa y así van comprando y comiendo mas distraídos. 

Ese consumo hay que pagarlo, hamijos.

Para producto malo-malo de cojones las copas de chocolate-nata, esas que imitan las Dalky o las Danone. El otro día comimos en un bufet y había de todo para coger, de forma que una amiga se pilló una copa de esas, que yo sabia que era del Lidl. Se tomó la nata y a la primera cucharada de chocolate la dejó diciendo que estaba muy dulce y pastosa. Bueno, pues mi esposa, que es masoca, pasa el otro día por el Lidl y ve las copas esas a 0.22 leuros. Yo le explico que es mierda pura y ya tienen que estar perras cuando la amiga la dejó a la primera cucharada. Nada, ella a lo suyo, que tiene que opinar por ella misma y tal.

En casa, come la nata y tras la primera cucharada del chocolate, a la basura directamente. Le pregunto qué tal y responde que la nata pasable, pero el supuesto chocolate es gelatina dulce oscura, o sea, que el parecido entre eso y un Dalky es nulo.

Así que ya lo sabéis, si queréis amargar a alguien que os caiga mal, regaladle una cajita de 24 copitas de 0.22 leuros. Con razón a menudo las bajan a 0.19 y 0.16... por fecha próxima de caducidad.... siempre se les quedan algunas sin vender en cada palet.

Creo que se le puede poner la etiqueta de mejor producto-mierda del Lidl.


----------



## Forchetto (15 Ene 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> Esta segunda quincena de enero tienen una especie de "días del Reino Unido". He comprado queso Stilton Blue Mature con sello de origen, a menos de 11€ el kg, en formato de cuñas de 200g. Y está bastante bueno, que es lo importante.



Estoy de acuerdo. El Stilton es uno de mis favoritos. Aquí en las pocas tiendas normales que lo tienen te clavan alrededor de 32€/kg y el de LIDL es igual de bueno a un tercio de ese precio.

El Cheddar maduro (Vintage cheddar) también es buenísimo, costando 1,90€, comparado con el Cathedral City Vintage Cheddar que venden en el Corte Inglés a 4,90€.


----------



## glacierre (15 Ene 2017)

Forchetto dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo. El Stilton es uno de mis favoritos. Aquí en las pocas tiendas normales que lo tienen te clavan alrededor de 32€/kg y el de LIDL es igual de bueno a un tercio de ese precio.
> 
> El Cheddar maduro (Vintage cheddar) también es buenísimo, costando 1,90€, comparado con el Cathedral City Vintage Cheddar que venden en el Corte Inglés a 4,90€.



Confimo que las especialidades de quesos estan cojonudas y bien de precio.


----------



## dcisneros (15 Ene 2017)

Habrá que hacerse una visita al Lidl pues.


----------



## bladu (17 Ene 2017)

¿Alguno ha probado el afilador de cuchillos electrico?. ¿funciona para todo tipo de filos?


----------



## vintvolt (18 Ene 2017)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha probado el afilador de cuchillos electrico?. ¿funciona para todo tipo de filos?



Si te refieres a este:





No vale para nada. Pero vamos, ni este ni cualquiera de este estilo. Por lo menos yo no se sacarle partido. 
Prefiero 1000 veces una piedra de afilar convencional


----------



## alfredo garcia (19 Ene 2017)

Raullucu dijo:


> ¿Son sin sal? Para no acercarme hasta el Lidl en vano.



En mercadona tienen sin sal muy buenos pero a veces los sacan.


----------



## Raullucu (19 Ene 2017)

alfredo garcia dijo:


> En mercadona tienen sin sal muy buenos pero a veces los sacan.



Sí, es donde los suelo comprar, de origen USA. También caen a veces los de Alcampo, en un envase más bonito y con un precio por Kg parecido, también de origen usano pero envasados en Alemania. La verdad que los iraníes son más apetecibles, pero no son nada lonchafinistas.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (19 Ene 2017)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha probado el afilador de cuchillos electrico?. ¿funciona para todo tipo de filos?



Yo lo tengo y va bien. Puedes afilar cuhillos normales y de sierra.

Lo que tiene por dentro es una piedra que gira.


----------



## klenow (19 Ene 2017)

Merrick dijo:


> Ese roscón no había Dios que se lo comiera...muchísimo mejor el de ALDI.
> 
> Últimamente se observa mejor calidad generalizada en los productos del Aldi que del Lidl...que están como enfermos de fama...descuidando además el reclamo de mercadillo central, donde ya no venden más que mierdas varias...
> 
> La pasta Deluxe de Lidl no está nada mal...todavía...



Yo en Alemania prefiero, de largo, el aldi al lidl. Pero en España, al menos hasta hace pocas, era al revés... De todas, en Alemania también hay diferencia entre Aldi süd y Aldi Nord. No se que equipo gestor lleva los aldis en españa...pero si se ponen las pilas sorprenderán a muchos


----------



## nuvole (21 Ene 2017)

El Lunes 23 sale el detector de presencia muy económico.


----------



## Iron IQ (21 Ene 2017)

bladu dijo:


> ¿Alguno ha probado el afilador de cuchillos electrico?. ¿funciona para todo tipo de filos?




Si lo usas como mínimo una vez cada dos semanas, si.
Si quieres afilar un cuchillo que está matado, no sirve.

Afilar es un arte al alcance de pocos, incluso si disponen de muy buenas herramientas.
Un buen cuchillo es difícil de mantener ya que los aceros cuanto mas duros, son mas resistentes a la abrasión de las herramientas de afilar.


----------



## worthy (22 Ene 2017)

jesamine dijo:


> NADA.
> 
> Últimamente la política de Lidl debe de ser justamente lo contrario: eliminar todo lo que vale la pena.
> 
> ...




Hay un hilo para los

*Productos del LIDL que están BAJANDO de CALIDAD*


----------



## Cormac (22 Ene 2017)

Tiene también un yogurth natural biológico a 29 céntimos la unidad. Tiene muy pocos aditivos, como antioxidantes y E-XXX si lo comparas con un Danone, un Hacendado o un Nestlé.
También en congelados las frutas del bosque, que las puedes comprar todo el año. 2'95 euros 500 gramos y tiene fresas, arándanos, grosellas, etc... También sin aditivos. Es sólo fruta congelada y ya.
Si les pones al yogurth biológico la fruta esa, tienes un postre o un desayuno la mar de sano.


----------



## Chimpu (22 Ene 2017)

A 39 céntimos estaban los yogures pack 4 marca Milbona sabores fresa, coco y plátano. Esta semana pasada.

Y un cake de limón que está cojonudo por 90 céntimos.


----------



## 시켈 ! (6 Feb 2017)

He encontrado en LIDL *pipas crudas peladas SIN SAL.
*
Ya era hora. Todas las que veo por ahí van tostadas y con sal.

Más caro que en Alemania pero me he dado ese lujo. Paquete de 400 gr unos 2 euros. Las como a cucharadas en un vaso.


----------



## f700b (6 Feb 2017)

Va a salir una aspiradora de polvo y líquido.¿alguien la tiene ?


----------



## Können (20 Feb 2017)

El Skyr, un yogur islandés bajo en grasa y alto en proteínas.


----------



## Defensor de la alegría (20 Feb 2017)

siken dijo:


> He encontrado en LIDL *pipas crudas peladas SIN SAL.
> *
> Ya era hora. Todas las que veo por ahí van tostadas y con sal.
> 
> Más caro que en Alemania pero me he dado ese lujo. Paquete de 400 gr unos 2 euros. Las como a cucharadas en un vaso.



Los frutos secos pelados están procesados y por tanto pierden propiedades.


----------



## CaraCortada (20 Feb 2017)

He pasado hoy y me lleve para probar un par de latas de chile con carne, tambien lleva habichuelas, marca el tequeito, se supone que mejicano, pero al buscar en el envase lugar de procedencia o similar solo encontre el nombre de Otersberg. Abri una para probar y está cojonudo.


----------



## Chimpu (20 Feb 2017)

Chile con carne? a cuanto el bote?


----------



## CaraCortada (20 Feb 2017)

Chimpu dijo:


> Chile con carne? a cuanto el bote?



A 2 eur una lata de dos raciones, buen precio aunque si fuera un producto mejicano podría ser mas barato aún ya que el peso mejicano está por los suelos.

No se si lo tienen siempre o está de promoción pero ire a por mas porsiaca


----------



## jose7413 (22 May 2017)

Que opináis de la máquina de cortar el pelo que ponen el jueves , tengo que renovar la mía y nose cual comprar






Enviado desde mi SM-G930F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Avila256 (23 May 2017)

jose7413 dijo:


> Que opináis de la máquina de cortar el pelo que ponen el jueves , tengo que renovar la mía y nose cual comprar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya no lo sabia, yo me la comprare, por el precio muchos recambios y medidas para dejarse una barba en condiciones y cuidada. :rolleye:

Por cierto...

SILVERCREST PERSONAL CARE Rizador de pelo - en Lidl ES

Chicas leer bien y no os tiréis de cabeza 

Que si no urgencia flipara. :XX:


----------



## ppjose (24 May 2017)

batería de litio y se puede usar enchufada a la corriente por 19€, yo cogeré una, por ese precio no se puede pedir más.

la gran mayoría de philips y braun llevan baterías de NiMH, no se pueden usar enchufadas y no bajan de los 40 euros....

_No se engañe, la calidad, no es cara_


----------



## JuanMacClane (24 May 2017)

Ahora hay una oferta de productos de fitness, no se que tal será la calidad

Me han llamado la atención las correas esas de entrenamiento en suspensión


----------



## Señor X (24 May 2017)

¿Alguno que la haya probado para afeitarse? 

Mirando en amazon las hay, con cable, de la marca philips por 23 euros. Aunque solo es cortapelos.

De ahí mi duda, si sirve realmente o no para afeitarse, o al final se tiene que terminar con cuchilla.

¿Y comparada con esta de 27 euros? Viene rebajada desde 59.

GHB - Cortapelos Electrónico, Maquinilla de Afeitar ajustable con 4 peines, color rojo - Adecuado para barba y bigote: Amazon.es: Salud y cuidado personal


----------



## automono (24 May 2017)

yo la del lidl, la compré una vez, me corte el pelo y la devolví... (no por gusto, porque en el tema de posiciones de longitud, pasaba de 0 a un número bastante alto, le faltaría alguna posición intermedia).

Fuí al carrefour, me compré una babyliss, y fenomenal, pero me costó más del doble.


----------



## mecaweto (24 May 2017)

CaraCortada dijo:


> A 2 eur una lata de dos raciones, buen precio aunque si fuera un producto mejicano podría ser mas barato aún ya que el peso mejicano está por los suelos.
> 
> No se si lo tienen siempre o está de promoción pero ire a por mas porsiaca



Ahora está a 1.40 o así. Yo he hecho acopio.


----------



## JuanMacClane (25 May 2017)

miniempresario dijo:


> yo la del lidl, la compré una vez, me corte el pelo y la devolví... (no por gusto, porque en el tema de posiciones de longitud, pasaba de 0 a un número bastante alto, le faltaría alguna posición intermedia).
> 
> Fuí al carrefour, me compré una babyliss, y fenomenal, pero me costó más del doble.



que listo, esto es como decir que te compras un clio y no te gusta porque es pequeño y lo has cambiado por un bmw y te va mejor


----------



## Avila256 (26 May 2017)

jose7413 dijo:


> Que opináis de la máquina de cortar el pelo que ponen el jueves , tengo que renovar la mía y nose cual comprar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿ alguien mas lo ha comprado ?

Lleva casi 24 horas con la primera carga, no se si es normal. :8:


----------



## Señor X (27 May 2017)

Avila256 dijo:


> ¿ alguien mas lo ha comprado ?
> 
> Lleva casi 24 horas con la primera carga, no se si es normal. :8:



Mírate bien el manual. Cuando aparezca el led azul de la batería parpadeando es que está cargada. Además tendrá el led rojo de estar conectado a la red. En mi caso ya estaba totalmente cargada.

Tiene varios accesorios y he probado el recortador de barba, que lo hace bastante bien; el de afeitado, que apura bien, y eso que yo tengo barba recia (aunque deja pelos rebeldes que hay que terminar con cuchilla), aunque lleva más tiempo; el de pelos de nariz y oídos, lo hace bien; y el normal, aunque no lo he usado todavía en la cabeza, solo en el cuerpo, no rapa al cero, el mínimo es 0.3 mm. También hay un cabezal de precisión, para recortar bigotes y esas cosas. Tampoco lo he usado.

Los peines guías para el de pelo son de 3, 6, 9 y 12 mm. Considero que le falta alguno de más tamaño, aunque si me lo meto en la cabeza, será para raparlo y en ese caso, los de mayor tamaño no me interesan. El que quiera hacerse un trabajo más profesional lo echará en falta. El recortador de barba también tiene una guía, que no he probado hasta ahora. 

Ventajas: diferentes tipos de cabezales, red o batería, es ligero, precio, se puede devolver en 30 días.

Inconvenientes: la unión de los cabezales con el aparato es con plásticos, a la vista, no demasiado resistentes, intuyo que tarde o temprano, se romperán. Si es el del cabezal, no sería definitivo, pero como fuese el del aparato...


----------



## pasner (1 Mar 2018)

Algo que destacar de la oferta reciente de vinos del LIDL? algo que mereca la pena realmente?

Vinos - lidl.es


----------



## pocholito (1 Mar 2018)

Tensiometro Lidl cuando lo ponen tiene buen precio y es bueno ciudarse la salud..


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (1 Mar 2018)

La semana anterior pillé un farolillo con arradio y carga solar y a manivela, de momento churrula bien pero se me duerme el antebrazo dándole energía y no dura mucho la carga.
De todos modos creo que es una opción potable pa el madmax.

Este mismo 8:

Wind Up & Solar Camping Light Lamp & Radio from LIDL & Mobile Phone charger - YouTube


----------



## Pzpoici (1 Mar 2018)

La bebida energética de su marca.

En cinco días he ido a comprar dos veces y las dos veces estaba el mismo chino con cara de Down llenando el carro de paquetes enteros de bebida energética. 

El primer día estuve un rato porque tenía que hacer tiempo y el chino down no paraba de entrar y salir con carros enteros de bebida energética. 

Si la compran los chinos es que merece la pena :XX::XX:


----------



## JimJones (1 Mar 2018)

Pzpoici dijo:


> La bebida energética de su marca.
> 
> En cinco días he ido a comprar dos veces y las dos veces estaba el mismo chino con cara de Down llenando el carro de paquetes enteros de bebida energética.
> 
> ...



KONG a 29 centimos manda.


----------



## 4motion (2 Mar 2018)

Las tonicas de LIDL freeway son de lo mejor que he probado NUNCA y he probado muchas y gin tonic tambien.


----------



## potranco (29 Mar 2018)

Esta semana hay taladro percutor 20v bateria de litio por 55 jauros 

40 nm, led y velocidad regulable. Está de puta madre: 







El manual: 
https://www.lidl.de/de/asset/other/279501_DE.pdf


----------



## Wallebot (30 Mar 2018)

potranco dijo:


> Esta semana hay taladro percutor 20v bateria de litio por 55 jauros
> 
> 40 nm, led y velocidad regulable. Está de puta madre:
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando a que saquen la sierra de sable de bateria, pero no terminan de sacarla otra vez.


----------



## Ciclope (30 Mar 2018)

pasner dijo:


> Algo que destacar de la oferta reciente de vinos del LIDL? algo que mereca la pena realmente



Un vino que suelo comprar muy a menudo, de andar por casa, es el VESPRAL Reserva por 1,99€ (TERRA ALTA, 2013).
Muy correcto para un buen lonchafinista...


----------



## rubasic (31 Mar 2018)

potranco dijo:


> Esta semana hay taladro percutor 20v bateria de litio por 55 jauros
> 
> 40 nm, led y velocidad regulable. Está de puta madre:
> 
> ...



La compré, va de cine mucha potencia, sensación de robustez, pero pesa muchísimo, se irá a los 3 kg fácil, me parece excesivo. La voy a devolver


----------



## nuvole (31 Mar 2018)

¿Cuándo saldrá el soporte para la bicicleta?


----------



## voxpopuli (31 Mar 2018)

Yo compré el irrigador dental nevadent y muy bien. 25 cholos.


----------



## perrosno (1 Abr 2018)

NADA.

Desde Octubre no he vuelto a esa cadena afincada en territorio golpista.

*_____________________________








Consumo Responsable Solidario indefinido.
Vota cada vez que vayas al super*


----------



## Iron IQ (2 Abr 2018)

La semana pasada han salido unas bolsas para organizar las cosas en el maletero.
Muy buenas y practicas, solo 6.00€ cada una, a mi me han hecho falta 2.


----------



## kikoseis (8 Abr 2018)

Lidl tiene sede social en Cataluña.
Aboguemos por el consumo responsable.


----------



## AtomAnt (8 Abr 2018)

kikoseis dijo:


> Lidl tiene sede social en Cataluña.
> Aboguemos por el consumo responsable.



Muchas gracias por subir el hilo, siempre viene bien recordar lo que merece la pena en el Lidl, además de lo que ya suelo comprar.

Ahora sigue ladrando.


----------



## Chortina Premium (8 Abr 2018)

Ayer pasé por el Lidl y no tiene mas que mierda, quizá la cosmética sea lo único que merece la pena.


----------



## hurdygurdy (1 Jun 2018)

Ahora está disponible una sorbetera Silvercrest por 25 pavos ¿Alguien la ha probado?

Lidl Máquina para Sorbetes | 31 de Mayo de 2018 - YouTube


----------



## amanciortera (1 Jun 2018)

Pavement dijo:


> Ayer pasé por el Lidl y no tiene mas que mierda, quizá la cosmética sea lo único que merece la pena.



Mierda con sede social en Naziluña


----------



## voxpopuli (1 Jun 2018)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> Ahora está disponible una sorbetera Silvercrest por 25 pavos ¿Alguien la ha probado?
> 
> Lidl Máquina para Sorbetes | 31 de Mayo de 2018 - YouTube



El típico trasto que usas 2 veces y va directo al armario.

El que se está poniendo las pilas de verdad es el Aldi. Hace poco vendían material de montaña reventando precios. La tienda de campaña a 20 euros, sacos de dormir, etc... 

En el lidl ahora mismo no hay nada de interés.


----------



## perrosno (1 Jun 2018)

El LIDL, hace tiempo que dejó de tener interés, saca 4 artículos interesantes al año, cuando antes era casi por semana y desde el 1-O para mi ha perdido el posible interés que le pudiera quedar.
No he vuelto y no volveré. :no:


----------



## Ulises 33 (2 Jun 2018)

LIDL no es CRS.


----------



## Cormac (2 Jun 2018)

Hace un mes me compré una multiherramienra Crivit por 7 euros con funda, que para mí que la uso poco, me va muy bien. Obviamente no es una Leatherman, pero por ese precio está muy bien. La navaja corta poco, hay que afilarla.
De vez en cuando la sacan.


----------



## DVD1975 (3 Jun 2018)

Antes el lidl merecía la pena. Ahora solo compro el pan de hierbas y el helado de pistacho q lo traen solo en la semana italiana.


----------



## Pénjamo (3 Jun 2018)

La multiherramienta de ciclismo esta muy bien para el precio que tiene,lleva incluso un tronchacadenas.Lo malo es que se acaba oxidando,hay que limpiarla y aceitarla un poco de vez en cuando.


----------



## Isuzu (4 Jun 2018)

Adquirí la semana pasada el soldador de estaño. No es un JBC pero por 8 euros de algun apuro me sacará. 

Beyond Galaxy using Tapatalk


----------



## Calvston Kaillón (4 Jun 2018)

Penjamo dijo:


> La multiherramienta de ciclismo esta muy bien para el precio que tiene,lleva incluso un tronchacadenas.Lo malo es que se acaba oxidando,hay que limpiarla y aceitarla un poco de vez en cuando.




Todavia esta en venta??? donde se puede mirar?


----------



## Autómata (4 Jun 2018)

Ahora están promocionando las cervezas artesanas, hay mucha morralla pero las de "The Crafty Brewing Company" valen la pena, sobre todo calidad/precio, están fabricadas en Irlanda por lo que ví. Salen a cuenta al ser botellas de medio litro. Yo me he pillado una buena reserva.

No sé cuanto durará la promoción.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Jun 2018)

Autómata dijo:


> Ahora están promocionando las cervezas artesanas, hay mucha morralla pero las de "The Crafty Brewing Company" valen la pena, sobre todo calidad/precio, están fabricadas en Irlanda por lo que ví. Salen a cuenta al ser botellas de medio litro. Yo me he pillado una buena reserva.
> 
> No sé cuanto durará la promoción.



y a cuanto salen?.


----------



## MartaCG (4 Jun 2018)

Yo compro Doctor Beckman allí, para limpiar es la leche.
De comida, los lácteos son muy buenos


----------



## Autómata (4 Jun 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> y a cuanto salen?.



2€ el medio litro, la que más me gustó fue la IPA, muy decente.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Jun 2018)

Autómata dijo:


> 2€ el medio litro, la que más me gustó fue la IPA, muy decente.



de lonchafinista no tiene nada, por eso te tomas una chimay, que es una trapense autentica de las mas caras.

unos principiantes vendiendo cerveza en un supermercado cutre al precio de las cervezas mas caras y con mas tradicion...


----------



## Autómata (4 Jun 2018)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> de lonchafinista no tiene nada, por eso te tomas una chimay, que es una trapense autentica de las mas caras.
> 
> unos principiantes vendiendo cerveza en un supermercado cutre al precio de las cervezas mas caras y con mas tradicion...



Me gusta más la Trappist Rochefort. En todo caso la Chimay que yo recuerde anda sobre los 2€ y algo en formato normal......

Claro que las hay mas baratas, pero servidor se ha hecho adicto al lúpulo, y pocas IPAS hay con mejor calidad/precio.


----------



## Mk3 (4 Jun 2018)

Hola

Alguien probó que tal funciona un cacharro 5 en 1 que detecta tuberías en la pared + cable de corriente y su vez es medidor láser. Powerfix 5 en 1 a 20 cholos (€). gracias


----------



## Pénjamo (5 Jun 2018)

Conceptron dijo:


> Todavia esta en venta??? donde se puede mirar?



Lo siento,pero solo se vende cuando hay ofertas de ciclismo que suelen ser aproximadamente a comienzos de primavera y de otoño.Procura estar atento a su pagina web,alli lo ponen cuando ellos quieren,eso si.


----------



## menos_16 (5 Jun 2018)

Últimamente tienen muy poco interesante, y si siguen en Catalonia (that isn't Spain) ... Peor me lo ponen.

El chorizo que tienen (el mas barato) si esta bien de calidad, y riojano


----------



## el ultimo superviviente (5 Jun 2018)

menos_16 dijo:


> Últimamente tienen muy poco interesante, y si siguen en Catalonia (that isn't Spain) ... Peor me lo ponen.
> 
> El chorizo que tienen (el mas barato) si esta bien de calidad, y riojano



el chorizo tiene 3,9 gramos de sal.


----------



## JuanMacClane (12 Jun 2018)

paspán dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Alguien probó que tal funciona un cacharro 5 en 1 que detecta tuberías en la pared + cable de corriente y su vez es medidor láser. Powerfix 5 en 1 a 20 cholos (€). gracias



¿Para qué sirve eso?


----------



## Pénjamo (12 Jun 2018)

Tambien merece la pena comprar el cuentakilómetros de bici.Me refiero al que tiene cable,el inalámbrico lo he tenido y falla a veces.Es sencillo,práctico,barato y con muchas funciones.Al igual que la multiherramienta de bici solo se vende cuando hay ofertas de ciclismo,a comienzos de primavera y otoño.Ambos productos me parecen recomendables para un uso mas o menos intensivo.


----------



## nuvole (24 Jul 2018)

Yo recomiendo otro producto. Desde siempre he estado utilizando Gilette para afeitarme, casi 4 € el bote. 

Ahora compro gel afeitar cien del Lidl, es el mismo gel y me ahorro mucho dinero. El del Lidl cuesta 0,99 €.

Fotos:


----------



## sikBCN (24 Jul 2018)

Habéis provado el Gazpacho, a 1€ el dr litro ek próximo jueves.

Ya se que todos los de BOTE SON MIERDA pero por 1€ para tomar un vaso freco a media tarde que tal? 

Es comestible? 

Saludos


----------



## InKilinaTor (24 Jul 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> Habéis provado el Gazpacho, a 1€ el dr litro ek próximo jueves.
> 
> Ya se que todos los de BOTE SON MIERDA pero por 1€ para tomar un vaso freco a media tarde que tal?
> 
> ...



Cuestión de gustos, a mí el gazpacho del Lidl no me gusta, en cambio el salmorejo es básico en mi nevera.
Edito: siempre le añado un chorro de aove y un poco más de ajo en polvo al bote


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (24 Jul 2018)

sikBCN dijo:


> Habéis provado el Gazpacho, a 1€ el dr litro ek próximo jueves.
> 
> Ya se que todos los de BOTE SON MIERDA pero por 1€ para tomar un vaso freco a media tarde que tal?
> 
> ...



que si he probado el gazpacho el proximo jueves?...


----------



## Xpanxull (24 Jul 2018)

Tomate frito de estilo casero lo hace Helios, la pasta de espaguetis integral buenísima, el gazpacho y el salmorejo los mejores que he probado despues de los de mi madre que es de córdoba, los frutos secos pelados al natural como almendras y anacardos, la leche de avena, toda la fruta y la verdura. Las cabezas de ajos son las mejores son castellanas y muy grandes las pelas en un segundo...Y así un montón de productos. Lo único que la carne y el pescado siempre lo compro en tiendas del barrio. Yo hace años era muy reacio a sus productos pero a día de hoy después de probar y probar para mi es el mejor supermercado.


----------



## Cormac (24 Jul 2018)

Desde el jueves estará esta multiherramienta. Tengo una similar y calidad/precio está muy bien. No es una Leatherman, pero tampoco se.le parece en el precio.
La funda es de calidad. Al menos en el modelo anterior y esta parece igual en la foto.

https://www.lidl.es/es/promociones.htm?articleId=32665


----------



## Bubble Boy (24 Jul 2018)

Tostas integrales de centeno "Maître Jean Pierre". Es difícil de creer pero solo llevan harina de centeno integral y sal.


----------



## cenachero (24 Jul 2018)

Estoy esperando el taladro a bateria percutor


----------



## n_flamel (24 Jul 2018)

Xpanxull dijo:


> Tomate frito de estilo casero lo hace Helios, la pasta de espaguetis integral buenísima, el gazpacho y el salmorejo los mejores que he probado despues de los de mi madre que es de córdoba, los frutos secos pelados al natural como almendras y anacardos, la leche de avena, toda la fruta y la verdura. Las cabezas de ajos son las mejores son castellanas y muy grandes las pelas en un segundo...Y así un montón de productos. Lo único que la carne y el pescado siempre lo compro en tiendas del barrio. Yo hace años era muy reacio a sus productos pero a día de hoy después de probar y probar para mi es el mejor supermercado.



El tomate frito lo confirmo. Lo demás no lo pruebo.

---------- Post added 24-jul-2018 at 22:00 ----------

Estoy esperando licuadora y envasadora al vacío. 

Alguien tiene la licuadora? Qué tal es?


----------



## nuvole (24 Jul 2018)

Estoy esperando el trípode de bicicleta.


----------



## Sennaquerib (28 Jul 2018)

nuvole dijo:


> Estoy esperando el trípode de bicicleta.



es de lo mejor el tripode ese. Por 30 pavos no hay nada mejor.

ahora han sacado una gama de herramientas a bateria que usan todas la misma a 20V y están muy bien. Para bricolaje casero sobran, pero he visto instaladores usando los taladros y me dicen que van de puta madre


----------



## JuanMacClane (28 Jul 2018)

nuvole dijo:


> Yo recomiendo otro producto. Desde siempre he estado utilizando Gilette para afeitarme, casi 4 € el bote.
> 
> Ahora compro gel afeitar cien del Lidl, es el mismo gel y me ahorro mucho dinero. El del Lidl cuesta 0,99 €.
> 
> Fotos:



Gel de afeitar en burbuja? No te has pasado por el hilo del afeitado clasico? Aquí usamos navaja y jabón La Toja


----------



## Sennaquerib (28 Jul 2018)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Cuestión de gustos, a mí el gazpacho del Lidl no me gusta, en cambio el salmorejo es básico en mi nevera.
> Edito: siempre le añado un chorro de aove y un poco más de ajo en polvo al bote



Lo mismo. El gazpacho meirda, pero el salmorejo está bastante bueno.

Hay un pesto rojo que para echarlo al sofrito de tomate para pasta esta muy bueno.


----------



## nuvole (28 Jul 2018)

Hola, qué tal éste enchufe. Alguien lo ha instalado.







---------- Post added 28-jul-2018 at 09:20 ----------

Y qué tal las pilas recargables, salen buenas?

Gracias


----------



## nominefi (28 Jul 2018)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola, qué tal éste enchufe. Alguien lo ha instalado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo los enchufes los tengo de amazon iguales y muy contento.

Las pilas una mierda, por lo menos las recargables


----------



## hurdygurdy (28 Jul 2018)

Sennaquerib dijo:


> Lo mismo. El gazpacho meirda, pero el salmorejo está bastante bueno.
> 
> Hay un pesto rojo que para echarlo al sofrito de tomate para pasta esta muy bueno.



¿A qué salmorejo os referís, al de tetrabrik o al de botella de plástico? El de Lidl no lo he probado, pero sí el de botella de plástico del Mercadona, su envase tiene un diseño idéntico al del Lidl y está bastante aceptable.


----------



## InKilinaTor (28 Jul 2018)

hurdygurdy dijo:


> ¿A qué salmorejo os referís, al de tetrabrik o al de botella de plástico? El de Lidl no lo he probado, pero sí el de botella de plástico del Mercadona, su envase tiene un diseño idéntico al del Lidl y está bastante aceptable.



Al de brick, pero lo dicho, yo pego un minitrago y añado un buen chorro de aove y un poco de ajo en polvo más, reconozco que me gusta más fuerte.
Edito,: pero para mí es el mejor con diferencia, ojalá los restaurantes lo sirviesen así.


----------



## sikBCN (29 Jul 2018)

InKilinaTor dijo:


> Al de brick, pero lo dicho, yo pego un minitrago y añado un buen chorro de aove y un poco de ajo en polvo más, reconozco que me gusta más fuerte.
> Edito,: pero para mí es el mejor con diferencia, ojalá los restaurantes lo sirviesen así.



Haces bien, pero eso es hacer trampas, modificas el producto por tanto estas tomando otra cosa.


----------



## Mariner. (29 Jul 2018)

Cada vez menos.


----------



## n_flamel (29 Jul 2018)

Qué opináis de la licuadora de LIDL que viene esta semana? Cumple su función?


----------



## sikBCN (29 Jul 2018)

Que tal la Orchata de milbona? Mña a 0.79€/litro


Saludos


----------



## nuvole (30 Jul 2018)

La horchata milbona está de PM.

La recomiendo.


----------



## Michael_Knight (31 Jul 2018)

La pizza turca congelada del LIDL estaba muy buena, pero la traen muy pocas veces y hace meses que no hay, no sé si directamente ya no la traen, ¡lástima!


----------



## Barspin (31 Jul 2018)

El jueves pasado, gracias a este hilo, pillé arandelas inox y bridas para el taller que me hacían falta. Gracias chicos.


----------



## cruel e inhumano (31 Jul 2018)

nuvole dijo:


> Hola, qué tal éste enchufe. Alguien lo ha instalado.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no salen buenas las pilas, mejor cómprate cualquier otra marca, porque fallan incluso más que si las compras del chino.
Tengo bastantes pilas Tronic, y sin exagerar, el 30% ya se fue a la basura, y la mitad de las que quedan no van del todo bien.


----------



## Saryon (1 Ago 2018)

cruel e inhumano dijo:


> No, no salen buenas las pilas, mejor cómprate cualquier otra marca, porque fallan incluso más que si las compras del chino.
> Tengo bastantes pilas Tronic, y sin exagerar, el 30% ya se fue a la basura, y la mitad de las que quedan no van del todo bien.



A mi si me han dado buen resultado, me están empezando a fallar ahora algunas que compré hace 9-10 años creo. No obstante las eneloop dan mejor resultado.


----------



## debianita (1 Ago 2018)

Saryon dijo:


> A mi si me han dado buen resultado, me están empezando a fallar ahora algunas que compré hace 9-10 años creo. No obstante las eneloop dan mejor resultado.



Pues yo no las vuelvo a comprar. He pillado 3 paquetes en años diferentes y siempre se muere alguna en pocas recargas.


----------



## 4motion (1 Ago 2018)

debianita dijo:


> Pues yo no las vuelvo a comprar. He pillado 3 paquetes en años diferentes y siempre se muere alguna en pocas recargas.



Mueren porque utilizas mañis cargadores, de todas formas las únicas buenas de lidl son las se baja autodescarga las negras verdes y naranja, el resto no son tan buenas.

Y los cargadores de lidl no me gustan ninguno, las cargas deben ser lentas y controladas y estos cargadores no son buenos cuidando las baterías 

Enviado desde mi 2013023 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## cruel e inhumano (1 Ago 2018)

4motion dijo:


> Mueren porque utilizas mañis cargadores, de todas formas las únicas buenas de lidl son las se baja autodescarga las negras verdes y naranja, el resto no son tan buenas.
> 
> Y los cargadores de lidl no me gustan ninguno, las cargas deben ser lentas y controladas y estos cargadores no son buenos cuidando las baterías
> 
> Enviado desde mi 2013023 mediante Tapatalk



Yo uso cargadores Intellicharger que por lo visto son decentes.
Por eso no creo que sea. Mueren porque no les gusta la vida


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (6 Ene 2019)

El roscón, menudo viaje le hemos dado 

Los accesorios de ciclismo también molan aunque en Amazon les hacen buena competencia:

*Deportes y aire libre - Ciclismo - Amazon.es*


----------



## CesareLombroso (6 Ene 2019)

El panettone , italiano, 3 euros 1 kilo, estupendisimo.

La imitacion de mercadona, vale lo mismo, pesa 500 grm y es una puta mierda que sabe a pan.


----------



## 시켈 ! (12 Feb 2020)

¿Habéis probado los productos veganos?

Son muy caros y yo como carne. Pero estando de oferta podría probar alguno. ¿Tienen un sabor pasable?

Ejemplo las hamburguesas ,el loncheado (imitación mortadela o algo así)...¿?
¿Y la tortilla vegana? 

Mañana empieza oferta.


----------



## chernorat (13 Feb 2020)

Llevo usando la pilas Tronic de baja autodescarga durante años y ninguna me ha dado problema, todas con un rendimiento muy bueno.

Las cargo usando un Technoline BC-700 que en su día me costó sus buenos dineros:







Las eneloop tampoco me han fallado hasta la fecha. No obstante, no puedo decir lo mismo de las GP recyko.


----------

